# The Memoryless Child



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

...Hi...again...well...my first version of Poor, Poor Shibo went terrible (bad enough to get trashed), so I'll give an ALTERNATIVE version...


World map:


Prologue:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo ran happily through the thick snow.
"Shibo-chan...come here..." Her uncle was calling her.
"COMING!!" Shibo ran over to her uncle.
"Shibo-chan....stay still..." Orochimaru bit his thumb and scribbled something on Shibo's neck.
"Unnnncle...why are you doodling on me with blood?" Shibo was getting restless.
"Stay...still..."Orochimaru gripped Shibo's head.
"I'm sorry..but you might never remember me again..." Orochimaru hugged Shibo one last time, then weaved a few signs.
"Sealing jutsu: Memory wipe..."
"NO!! UNCLE!!" Shibo's eyes went blank. Her body fell to the ground. Orochimaru wiped a few tears, then walked through the forest back to the hideout.

When Shibo woke up, she didn't know where she was.
"Someone...help...meeeee..." Shibo started wailing. Then, she noticed a note next to her foot.

_Shibo,

You must learn to live on your own; fight on your own. If you wish to see me once more, you must become a greater ninja than most.

_"Who wrote this?" Shibo was looking all over the note, but there wasn't anything else on it.
"I wonder...what they mean by 'become a greater ninja than most'...I want to see this person, but I'm not a ninja...I should train...train like no one's trained before!" Shibo jumped off and ran off in some random distance.

Years went by; 8 to be precise. Shibo trained, and trained, when one day, someone took her somewhere.
"Shibo-sama...we've given you what we call a 'curse seal'. It gives you glorious power; more than what you originally possessed. This is from the person who raised you..." Someone in glasses keeled down in front of Shibo.
"Huh? Wait...where is he?! I want to show them what I can do! Please! I beg of you!" Shibo grabbed the man's shoulder.
"I'm not allowed to tell you quite now...take her to the nearest prison cell..." The man turned away from Shibo as two guards came and took her to a cell.​




If you want your OC in this fanfic, just ask here. i WON'T be accepting OCs via PM...

And Franky? Can I use some OCs from your fanfic?​


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

awww!!! that is so mean! poor shibo!! use my Oc!! PLEASE!! i know you know who she is!! rutsu yoshinoto!!!


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2008)

Komacki Kaguya, Itaru Hunt, Komizo Hickary, at your service

This is... strangely seeming to intertwine with my story


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> awww!!! that is so mean! poor shibo!! use my Oc!! PLEASE!! i know you know who she is!! rutsu yoshinoto!!!


YAY!!


Franky said:


> Komacki Kaguya, Itaru Hunt, Komizo Hickary, at your service
> 
> This is... strangely seeming to intertwine with my story


 so true


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

that 'true' response sounded evil..... *backs away slowly*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

Shibo: Blllooooooooodddddzzzz...
No blood today...
Shibo: Me's wants blooooooodddzzz....now...
NO!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

oh dear god... hey! look at that!! I found a bag of blood... in my.... pocket... what the hell?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

Shibo: MY BLOOD!!*hits head on ceiling* owwwwwwwwww...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

................ emo.........


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

Shibo: I'm not emo...I'm a vampire...I WANTS BLOOD TO LIVE!!


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

since when was shibo a vampire?

I DIDN'T GET THE MEMO!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

Shibo: YOU DON'T NEED TO KNOW THAT!!!


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

awesome...
*stares in awe*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

Hey pureblood. You were the one who made me a stinkin halfblood, so now I need your blood to become a purey like you...
Shibo: No...
Why not?
Shibo: Only one person can drink my blood...myself...
You...emo girl...
Shibo: What did you say???*evil look*


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

*sigh*, you still confuse me some times


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

Shibo:I'm not emo...she's the emo one...*points to me*
What?! NO ONE CALLS ME EMO!!! GAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!*takes out sword*
Shibo:You're in denial, aren't you?
SHUT UP!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

you're both emo.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

Shibo and me: NO WE'RE NOT!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

My computer's evil....now I have to rewirte the chapter...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

chapter 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo was looking all around the place. There was people gathered at the cell doors, all murmuring to each other.
"Is she really the one?"
"I can't believe she's been gone for so long."
"She's going to learn about the hard life." Shibo saw all of them staring at her; there were even a few kids looking at her in awe. The two guards opened an empty cell and threw Shibo into it. She landed on the ground, hands and feet first. her hands started bleeding as several rocks went through her skin.
"Oww..." Shibo was removing the bloody rocks when she heard a scream. She ran up to the cell door. she looked down the hall when she heard someone talking,
"That's going to happen alot...there's nothing we can do about it." There was a boy who looked at Shibo, one of his eyes was paler than the others.
"Are you blind in that eye?"
"Yes...they wanted to experiment on me since I had alot of chakura saved up. Now i can't even stay awake for five hours..."The boy looked away, then back at Shibo,
"I heard rumors about you being related to Orochimaru...are they true?"
"What do you mean? Oh...wait...nooo...nope, don't even know him..."
"Oh, god...you know that guy with long black hair, snake-like eyes, and deathly pale that comes around here once in a while? You must've seen him if you got a curse seal..." He pointed to  black marks on Shibo's neck. They were shaped like three serpents going in a circle going in the same direction.
"Whoa...it's so cooollll..." Shibo was looking at the seal.
"Are you a moron? That thing can KILL you!"
"But the guy in the glasses told me it was a gift from the person who raised me...and if I become a very strong ninja, then I'll be able to see him..." the boy went silent.
"Do you know what you're saying?"
"What do you mean? I can't remember things before I was 5...I want to know who raised me, and abandoned me in the winter like that...I was so alone...so scared..." Shibo's seal started to glow dimly. She gripped it and fell to her knees, grasping the bar as she fell. She heard another groan come from the cell the boy was in.
"Brother! Are you alright?" The boy ran somewhere Shibo couldn't see.
"Ugh...the...seal..."
"That only go's nuts if...NO! HE'S COMING!" The boy ran over to Shibo,
"HIDE THE SEAL! THEN, HE WON'T TAKE YOU AWAY!"
"But...who are yo-"
"Anyone with a curse seal, please come to the front of your cells immediately."
 There was a guard with a mask covering his face. 
"Hide the seal..."
"YOU THERE! THE GIRL! DO YOU HAVE A SEAL?" There was a girl guard who came over. Shibo tried to cover the seal with the collar of her kimono, but it was no use. The guard opened the door and grabbed her. she took her up to a door.
"Is she the Uirusu kid we were told to bring?"
"Yes... see the symbol on her back?" She turned Shibo to show her back. On the back of the kimono was her clan's sign: A vulture with a withering snake in its beak.
"Freaky symbol...she's definitely the Uirusu kid..." The male guard held up a picture with the exact symbol.
"Wh-where are you taking me?" Shibo was scared out of her mind.
"Orochimaru-sama has requested you start living with him; you will be a sound village Jounin; so long as you beat his star pupil in a fight, that is..." The male guard smiled,
"He's ruthless. you might not survive. If you lose, but still live, you will live here until you die of your injuries..." Shibo was shaken to her core. The two guards brought her to a dimly lit room. It had a table on the left, and a chair right next to it.
"Is this Shibo-chan?"
"Y-yes..." Shibo was shaking greatly. She couldn't move at all, so the guards had to push her over. When he saw the person's face, she fell to the ground, clenching her head. Flashes of memories came into her head, flashing too quickly for her to see them. She curled up into a ball on the ground; she started whimpering. The man stood up and helped her to sit up. Tears were streaming down Shibo's face; her eyes were closed tightly. Finally, her head slumped to the side; she'd passed out. The man picked her up.
"What shall we do, Orochimaru-sama?"
"Nothing; I'll make sure she'll recuperate..." Orochimaru walked off, Shibo in his arms.
"Nothing's going to separate us now, Shibo-chan..."He whispered into her ear as he placed her in a small bed. He put her under the covers and placed a damp towel over her forehead and eyes. He walked out the room, looking at Shibo one last time before closing the door.
"Orochimaru-sama...what are we going to do about...the others?" The man in the glasses was kneeling down to Orochimaru.
"No need to worry, Kabuto...everything's been thought out...once Shibo-chan gets all of her memories, then we'll be able to destroy Konoha...the other villages easily..."
"Is the Uirusu really that powerful, my lord?"
"I've fought with one...they can play dirty sometimes...but they're something to be feared more of than the Uchiha..."
"I understand, Orochimaru-sama"



LONG


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

wow.. i liked it. poor shibo!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

I probably won't write chapters until friday or saturday...


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

well shit

this is sweet


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

Oro: Shibo-chan has a high fever right now...
Yes, she does...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

ok...maybe one more...it's gonna be short...majority flashback...
chapter 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo's curse seal was shining brightly. She winced and screamed in pain as the seal continued to absorb her chakura. Her memories were also returning. A current one Shibo was thinking of when she was in pain...

Flashback...
"WOW!!!" Thick snow covered the ground as the horse-drawn carriage flew past the trees,
"I didn't know you could do something like this!" She looked at Orochimaru, who had the reigns in his hands, controlling the horse.
"Well, of course I can!"
"Wowwwww...."Shibo was in awe.
"DUCK!!" Shibo got hit in the face by a branch. She fell out of the carrage and inot a pile of snow. Orochimaru stopped and ran over to Shibo, who was holding her face.
"Are you alright?"
"Nooooawwwwwww..." Shibo's gloves were turning from blue to purple; blood was quickly getting soaked up.
"Come on...we need to go back..." Orochimaru picked up Shibo and took her to the carriage.

Shibo's face (except her eyes, nose and mouth) was covered in bandages. She also broke both her arms, so she had to be hand fed by some (and guess who chose to do that in a second...)
"Yummy..." Shibo was swallowing the rice up she was having for dinner.
"You need to chew, Shibo-chan. Or...don't you want your ice cream?"
"YUMMY ICE CREAM!" Shibo looked at the pint of ice cream sitting next to her bed. She started drooling, which was common for her all the time, not just when she was eating. She opened her mouth and ate the last bit of rice left.
"Me's wants da ice cream, pwease??" Shibo had innocent eyes.
"Alright...but...what aren't you going to do now?"
"Stand on the bar of the carriage as it's going through a forest?" Orochimaru started laughing.
"Alright...close enough..." Orochimaru opened the pint of ice cream.
"YAY!!ICE CREAM!!" Shibo was aloud to swallow her ice cream (mint chocolate chip, FYI), but she started choking of a chunk of chocolate, so Orochimaru had to use the Heinrich maneuver on Shibo.

"Wahhh...." Shibo didn't want to go to sleep. Orochimaru tucked Shibo in and blew out the candle. As he did, Shibo screamed at the top of her lungs...right into Orochimaru's ear.
"No ice cream for you tomorrow night..." Orochimaru closed the door.

End of flashback...
Orochimaru looked at Shibo, who was curled up in a ball in her bed. She was crying, and her fever continued to increase. He pet her head, Shibo wincing at the feel. He held her hand, but Shibo gripped it.
"Please...stop...the pain..." She looked up at him. Orochimaru turned from her,
"I'm sorry...there's nothing I can do..." He walked out the room, trying to hold back tears. _What did I do to your daughter, little brother?_


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

"No ice cream for _you_ tommorow"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 28, 2008)

Shibo:I...want...ice cream...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 28, 2008)

Ok..short and quick chapter...
chapter 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was weeks before the seal started calming down. Finally, 2 months after receiving the seal, Shibo started walking around; with the help of crutches, of course. But, she felt right at home. She felt like there was everything there for her...all except...
"Uncle...what happened to my mom and dad?"
"Uhhhhhhh...you best not to know that...it's not time yet..."
"Oooooooooooooook...then...I'll go...somewhere..." Shibo walked off to where the cells were. _Whew...he didn't find out I lost that..._ Shibo entered the cell she was in and started looking through it. She started getting a bit dirty, so she tied her hair up.
"Where are you, little coiny?" Shibo was skimming her fingers through the dirt. All of the sudden, there was a slam of the main door.
"Crap..." Shibo hid on the ceiling of the hall. Two guards were pushing someone to the exact cell Shibo was looking in. They pushed the person in and slam the door. _Crap..._ Shibo jumped down when the guards left. She peeked into the cell to see a boy.
"Hi...do you see any type of coin in there? It's a family heirloom, and if I lose it, I'll be in big trouble with a family member..." The boy looked at her. His shirt was slightly torn, and he had a seal on his chest.
"Hey..you have one of uncle's seals, too?" Shibo pointed at the seal.
"Huh? You know that guy in the glasses-"
"Kabuto...he's a crappy medial nin, in my opinion..." Shibo looked down near the door,
"THERE IT IS!!!" Shibo picked up a stone-sized coin and stuffed it into the chest of her kimono,
"Anyways...what's you name?"
"My name is...Komacki Kaguya...what's yours?"
"Mine...uhhh...I don't know...." Shibo sat down on the floor, brushing herself off.
"What do you mea-"
"I'm kidding, I'm kidding....my name's Shibo Uirusu-"
"U-Uirusu? I thought they all died out a long time ago..."
"Oh, gee, thanks...and I heard that the Kaguya were all dead, too..."Shibo took out an apple and tossed it to Komacki.
"Why are you going to feed me?"
"eat bits of it each day...it'll help you with energy lackings here." Shibo took out a small bag full of food,
"I'll give you...some of these...these'll help dull down the pain of the seal..." Komacki noticed the markings on Shibo's neck.
"You have a seal, too?" He pointed at the seal.
"Oh...yeah...it's a special one...I'll tell you the secret..." Shibo slid through the bars and into the cell.
"You see...I was wiped of my memories when I was five. I was told that only if I became one of the strongest ninja, then I'll see the person who raised me...now...I found out who...I got my memories back...and I gained a bit more pain tolerance in the process...I'm related to...Orochimaru...."
"What? Are you serious? I saw him; you and him don't look alike"
"Are you sure? Oh, I'm kidding. Uncle says I look more like my mom than my dad, who he tells me is his little brother by...11 months and 364 days..."
"Holy...that's too close to think of..."
"I know...it hurts my head...being born so close to each other...I'm not surprised that they didn't kill each other long ago." There was a loud slam.
"SHIBO-CHAN!"
"Oh, shoot..." Shibo slipped through the cell bars again.
"HURRY UP, WE'RE LEAVING!"
"Right, uncle..." Shibo winked at Komacki,
"There's a jutsu written on the bag that'll let you slip through the bars; escape while you can still move..." Shibo ran off, leaving Komacki on his own...


----------



## Franky (May 28, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Ok..short and quick chapter...
> chapter 3:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



not really how mines gonna go, but really good actually


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 29, 2008)

^___^ I'm sooo evil...
chapter 4

*Spoiler*: __ 



"My...god..." Shibo's room was a wreck.
"How did this...?"
"I don't know. Do you sleepwalk?" Orochimaru took out some rope from nowhere.
"Nooooo...I don't...PUT THAT STUFF AWAY!!" Shibo took the rope and hid it under her bed. she felt something bite her. When she saw what it was, it was a little baby 'snake' with spikes on its back.
"CUTE SNAKEY!!" Shibo hugged the...thing....
"That's a...dragon, Shibo-chan...NOT A SNAKE!!"
"HOW DO YOU KNOW?!"
"I'VE RAISED SNAKES ALL MY LIFE!!"
"MANDA HAS HORNS ON HIS HEAD!!"
"DON'T INVOLVE HIM IN THIS!!"
"RATTTTS!!" Several rats scurried out from Shibo's closet.
"My god...no wonder this room's a hell hole..." Orochimaru was handling one by its tail. Shibo was under the sheets of her bed.
"What's so wrong, little one?"
"Rats...rats...I...scared of...rats..."
"Snakes eat rats..."
"I DON'T CARE!! ONE BIT ME ONE WINTER DAY AND SEVERAL MORE CAME AND STOLE MY FOOD!!" Shibo started sobbing. Orochimaru took out a kunai. Shibo raised her head.
"Say bye to rat..." Orochimaru stabbed it in the heart with the kunai.
"NOT IN HERE!!!" Shibo covered her face as blood squirted out of the tiny creature.
"Alright, alright..." Orochimaru threw the rat at Kabuto, who ran away the the sight.
"Huh..."
"YOU THREW THE THING?! GET OUT!!" Shibo slammed the door and locked it. She looked around.
"This calls for my older clothes..." Shibo went over to her closet and pulled out a one piece black dress with silver sakura petals on the hem. She took off her current Kimono and stored it in a shelf. She put on the dress, and realized she had a head wrap in the pocket. It was silver with black sakura petals on it. She dropped her head down and wrapped her head with the cloth. It kept Shibo's bangs off of her forehead, where there was some kind of mark winding around where her hair met her face.
"Let's clean this up, shall we?" Shibo lit up several candles, but relising she needed a bag to put it all in. The dragon gave Shibo a bag that was about the size of Shibo herself.
"Uhhh..this'll work...thank you...Juu Dee!" Shibo smiled as the dragon licked her face.
"You like the name?" The dragon nodded. It started picking up trash with its scrawny legs and in its mouth. Occasionally, it would snack down on leftovers found in parts of the room. It found a loose board in the floor, which was...not made of wood.
"What is it, Juu Dee?" Shibo came over and removed the board. There was albums and diarys hidden under the board, along with scrolls and what looked like were documents.
"what the...?" Shibo took out the box everything was in and took out the top thing. it looked like the newest thing in there.
"So...uncle's my legal guardian, eh? Hahahaha..." Shibo put the document next to her. She took out the next document, which looked ANCIENT. It had another one inside of it, there was spots all over it.
"Wait...these are...death certificates...Ai...Uirusu..." Shibo looked at the other one,
"Inochi...Uirusu" Shibo realized something. These were her mother and father's death certificates. She placed them with the other document and pulled out an album. She looked on the first page to a couple holding a crying child. She turned the page to see a little girl holding the camera and taking a picture of herself in a mirror. Next to it was some kind of writing.
"'Shibo, age...2 1/2..." Shibo closed the book, thinking it was only an album of herself. She went to the last one, which had a leather cover which was peeling away. She carefully opened it and saw a little version of Orochimaru standing with a little kid holding a squirt gun. Shibo's door opened.
"Shibo-chan I got yo-"
"Uncle..." Shibo closed the album and put it in the box, trying to put things in order. Orochimaru came over to her. Shibo started shaking.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 30, 2008)

OK...I'm invisble...I'll post the next chapter up now...
chapter 5

*Spoiler*: __ 



Orochimaru looked down at Shibo. He knelled down and picked up the top album.
"Huh. You found them...I'm surprised you did; not even Kabuto knows about these. But you...you found them in no time at all." She skimmed though all the photos.
"I-I'm not in...trouble?" Orochimaru looked up,
"Trouble? Oh, no no no...in fact, you did me a favor. i'd forgoten which room I hid these in. You helped me recover them."
"B-but it wasn't me...it was Juu Dee..."
"Who?"
"The dragon...I named it Juu Dee..." Juu Dee came up on Shibo's bed and curled up in the covers.
"That's almost what your father was about to name his first dragon...maybe...this one's one it's babies..."
"Could be..." Shibo's heart was still racing.
"I guess now I can tell you..."
"T-tell me what?"
"What happened to your mother and father...and the rest of your clan...your brother, older sister...everyone...but you and I..."

Flashback...
"I'm bowed...."Two-year old Shibo was sitting on the balcony of her room, looking out to the room.
"Shibo-chan...time for you to go to bed..." A man with moderately pale skin and black hair popped his head in Shibo's room.
"But dadddyyyyy...the moon's perty tonight..." Shibo's father picked Shibo up,
"It's cold out here in your kimono, isn't it?"
"No...I'm used to da cold, daddy..we live in da mountaims..."
"I don't care. You can get very sick..." He tucked Shibo in, kissing her on her forehead,
"After all, do you want to be sick for tomorrow?" Shibo shook her head.
"I thought so. After all, uncle's coming tomorrow!"
"Can tomworrow come alweady...?" Shibo looked at the digital clock; 7:10. Shibo looked up at the ceiling and stuck her tongue. Her father laughed and closed her door.
"Is she asleep, or just sticking out that little tongue of hers?" A thin woman was in the shadows. she had brown long hair, and was wearing a silver winter kimono.
"Don't worry, Ai-chan...she's asleep...for once."
"Good. i already put our son to bed...he's easier; he doesn't look at the moon..."
"My father used to tell me that you can see the future in the moon if you look hard enough...maybe she sees the future?"
"Not likely...she's barely two now, Inochi-kun..." Ai pulled Inochi's  collar,
"Time for us to go to bed now..."
"Gah...I don't need to be forced..."
"You forced me twice...Utsukushii, Shibo and Inochi...Shibo and Inochi were twins, so...three times..."
"Gaggg...you're strangling mee..."

"MOMMY! DADDY!! WAKE UPZZ!!! CONAICO'S HERE!!! HE'S HERE!!!" Shibo was hitting her dad's head with an inflatable sword.
"OW!!Ai-chan...Shibo-chan's hitting me in the head with her little sword of death...make her stop..." Inochi curled up closer to Ai.
"Stop, Shibo-chan...or you will have to stay in your room all day with no conaico..." Shibo stopped in her tracks.
"Sowy daddy..."


----------



## Franky (May 30, 2008)

lol...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

chapter 6: (continuing flashback)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"CONAICO!!" Shibo grabbed Orochimaru's leg and gripped on it as hard as she could.
"Sister funny..." Inochi was hiding behind Ai.
"Bwother's still a chicken..." Shibo stuck out her tongue.
"HEY!" Inochi pounced on Shibo.
"They can't seem to get along, can they?" Orochimaru picked Shibo up in one hand, Inochi in the other. Shibo hissed and scratched Inochi in the arm. Inochi whelped and  kicked Shibo in the stomach. Shibo coughed up some blood. 
"stop it BOTH OF YOU!" Orochimaru placed the pair on the ground. Shibo held his arm as tight as she could. She fell to the ground, holding her stomach and coughing up more blood.
"Shibo-chan...are you alright?"
"Can't...breathe..." Shibo was wheezing. Blood was dripping out of her mouth onto the floor.
"We need to get her to the hospital, guys..." Orochimaru picked up Shibo and started for the door. Ai picked up Inochi and wrapped him up in a wrap.

Shibo was in a hospital room, looking out the window as her doctor came in.
"I heard you just got a foot to your stomach, Shibo-sama...let me see..."
"Kay..." The doctor put the stethoscope on Shibo's stomach. As she pressed it harder, Shibo coughed up more blood.
"I see, then...lay down for a minute, please Shibo-sama..."
"Kay..." Shibo laid down on her back as the doctor left the room.
"The hole in her stomach's opened a bit, Ai-sama...if you give her a few day's rest, she'll be alright. But, does your son know about it?"
"Yes...he didn't mean to. They were spatting at eachother. Inochi got this little scratch from Shibo-chan..." Ai showed the doctor Inochi's scratch.
"I see...I'll wrap it up for you...come, Inochi-sama..." Inochi followed the doctor back in and jumped up on the table next to Shibo. He looked at Shibo,
"I'm sowy, sis..."
"It kay...it no huwt much anymowe..."
"Dat good, sis..."
"I see you two get along when you calm down...Inochi-sama, please show me the scratches again..." Inochi held out his arm as the doctor put fresh bandages on his arm.
"There. Doesn't that feel better?"
"Yepers...come on, sis. We's got to goes now..."
"Me no 'loud to sit up..." Shibo stuck out her tongue.
"That's right...can you go get your mom?"
"Kay..." Inochi jumped down and ran out to his mom.
"Here we are, little Shibo-chan..." Ai picked Shibo up.
"I want to take nap when I get home..."
"Oh coarse..."
"And have lotsa pudding, too..."
"No..."
"Awwwww...but I'm hungwy..."
"Do you want to get your stomach stitched back up again, child?"
"No..."
"Exactly my point...now go to sleep, little one..."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

..someone reply...>.>
chapter 7: (continuing flashback)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo was asleep by the time they returned home.
"I'm going to put her to sleep..."
"OK, Ai-chan..."

"I'm bored...things are too quiet..."
"I know what you mean, older brother..." Orochimaru and Inochi were playing chess.
"You two are getting along for once...I'm surprised..." Ai was reading a book. Inochi was taking a nap, so there wasn't any noise.
"Checkmate, little brother..."
"Damn..."

It was night time. Everyone in the Uirusu clan as well as close friends all gathered to see the future heir. Someone heard a window break and went over to investigate.
"Who's th-" A kunai hit them right in the heart. Several dozen ninja jumped through the window and started mascaraing the room. The ones who knew ninjutsu were trying to fight off the enemy, but there were too many.
"AI!! AII! WE NEED TO GET OUT OF HERE!"
"I KNOW! I HAVE SHIBO-CHAN, WHERE'S INOCHI-KUN?!"
"DADDY!"
"BROTHER!! HE'S WITH ME!! WE NEED TO GO...NOW!! THE ESTATES ON FIRE!" The three jumped out the window just before the estate collapsed.

"We're now leaving the cou-" Three kunai were thrown into Ai's back, causing her to lose her balance. Shibo fell onto a branch, causing her to cough up more blood. Ai fell a few feet down, on the next branch.
"AI!" Inochi jumped down to remove the kunai from Ai's back.
"BROTHER, LOOK OUT!" Someone came up behind Inochi and stabbed him through the heart.
"Die, bastard..." The person removed their sword as Inochi fell down to the ground, dead. The person stood up and raised their sword.
"AI!" The person stabbed Ai through the heart.
"Two down; three to go..."The person looked up at Shibo.
"DON'T YOU DARE...!" Orochimaru picked up Shibo and hid her in his cape.
"Like that'll do anything...I'll kill two at once..." The person smiled and raised their bloody sword. Orochimaru jumped back, but Shibo's arm got a cut straight down.
"INOCHI-KUN!" 
"Uncle..."
"Come...we need to run..." Inochi grabbed onto Orochimaru's arm. Orochimaru turned and ran off.
End of flashback...

Shibo was in a daze.
"I'm sorry...I couldn't do anything..." Orochimaru started to cry.
"It's...alright...don't cry...I'm starting to now..." Shibo looked at him, smiling and tears streaming down her face. She put all the old items back into the box and put it back into the spot where they were before. she put the board over the hole, then went over to Orochimaru,
"It's alright...at least...we're alive. isn't that important?" Orochimaru nodded as he tried to stop crying. Shibo hugged him, and he started sobbing.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

aawwwww!! that's so mean!!! damn... ninja!! DAMN YOU TO HELL!!
shi: aren't you damning yourself?
no.
shi: you're a ninja...
... shut up.
shi: pudding.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

Shibo's cute when she was 2...
shibo: I still am, awen't I?
STOP TALKING LIKE A RETARD!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

................. shibo......... no icecream... or pudding... til you stop talking like a retard.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

Shibo: No fun...
...
Shibo: What? *has death note*
GIVE ME MY DEATH NOTE YOU LITTLE CAT RUNT WHO'S AFRAID OF RATS!!!
Shibo: You can't make me...
YES, I CAN!!*gets death note* I might write Orochimaru's name down if you don't stop acting like this...
Shibo:  CONAICO!!!
Good girl...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

wait.. if youhave death note.. then that means.. *evil grin* hehe... *holds up apple* YUM! APPLES ARE SOOO GOOD!! BUT I CAN'T EAT APPLES NOW!! IM FULL!! WELL!! MAYBE JUST A BITE AND THEN I'LL THROW THE REST AWAY!! IT'S A SHAME RYUK ISN'T HERE TO EAT IT!!!! *puts mouth near apple*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

I'm allergic to apples *Ryuk pops up*
Ryuk: DROP THAT APPLE, MORTAL!!!
I like the fact that Ryuk only eats apples...apple juce, Ryuk-san?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

HAHA!! I KNEW IT!! I KNEW YOU HAD RYUK!!!! HA!! HAHAH!!! *holds apple behind back* NO!! NAH!! *sticks tounge out*
ryuk: APPLE!!! 
no...
ryuk: Apple!!!
No more apples... this place is bugged and has cameras. If they saw a floating appple... they'd get suspicious. so... no more apples.
ryuk: ... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HAHAH!~!!!!!! *falls down, laughing*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

Shibo: Conaico knows of Ryuk...
Ryuk: APPLE JUICE!!
I LIKE DA APPLE JUICE!!!
Ryuk: I'll give you this!!8holy box of pocky*
POCKY!!*trades*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

oh dear go- uh oh.. look who's here... Hi light! *waves*
light: .. *glare* ryuk, lets go.
look who else is here... OH MY GOD!! 
L:Yagami- kun, i suspect you of being kira.
I SUSPECT YOU OF BEING SOOOO HOT!!!!! *lands on L, kissing*
light: ................ 
Ryuk: i likes da jucie!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

Hey, pen pal!!
Light: Can I have some pocky?
Sure!*gives Light some pocky*
Light: Pocky's awesome...
You said it...Ryuk, you like the juice?
Ryuk: THIS DOESN'T TASTE LIKE APPLES!!!*knawing on bottle*
Oh, dear god...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

*looks up from L* what?
L: i like girls!!
yes you do! *smooch*
L: hehehe..... girl taste better than chocolate!
yes i do! *kiss*
mello: did i just hear girls taste better than chocolate?
GO AWAY!!
L: they do!
oh god!
mello: ... may i have a taste?
NO!! *Hits mello* it's for L and L only!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 3, 2008)

chapter 8:

*Spoiler*: __ 



For a few days, all Shibo did was sleep. And all the while, there was already trouble brewing that might separate her from her last family.

In the leaf village...
"I see; so the last Uirusu member has shown up to be alive? And in the sound village?" Sarutobi was looking at files about the Uirusu.
"Yes, sir...in fact, we have seen her with someone who isn't...well...the best role model...if you know who I'm talking about..." An anbu was in front of the room.
"Orochimaru, am i correct?"
"Yes, sir...we've also unearthed some papers you might want to see, too..." The anbu gave Sarutobi a document.
"I can't believe it. He put Shibo-chan under his name, so there's nothing e can do...unless we want to start a war, that is..."

Back at the sound village...
"Lolly...lolly...lolly...POP!!!" Shibo clapped in front of Kabuto's eyes, causing him to blink,
"Madya blink!" Shibo started laughing.
"You're not fai-"
"ME NEXT!!" Kimimaro sat down in front of Shibo.
"There's no way in hell is anyone going to not blink...besides 'Mr. I don't blink'...." Shibo looked over at orochimaru.
"Well, what if someone was to try it on you?"
"I would win... lolly lolly lolly lolly lolly POP!!" Shibo clapped her hands in front of Kimimaro's eyes; he blinked as well.
"I...I lost..."
"Don't worry...just duct tape your eye lids open for an hour and do not blink..." Shibo stood up and jumped onto one of the ceiling beams.
"I love it up here...it's so nice...and you guys look shorter!!" Shibo took out a banana and plopped the peel onto Orochimaru's head.
"I hate it when you do that, shibo-chan..."
"You want some banana?" Shibo chucked some of the fruit at Orochimaru, getting it stuck in his hair.
"I JUST DRIED MY HAIR!!"
"Oops..." Shibo crawled over to the side of the room and openend a trap door,
"As I always say, 'if you can't stand the lecture, get out of the room'" And Shibo crawled through the trap door and put up the wood door behind her.
"She's been bored, hasn't she?" Kimimaro jumped up to the ceiling, trying to get to the door, but he couldn't...fit.
"I'm stuck..."
"You're...WHAT?!"
"Oh, wait..." Kimimaro fell backwards, behind Orochimaru.
"Never...mind..."

Shibo was spinning in her chair, reading a book at the same time.
"I'm bored...and.." Shibo stopped and ran into her bathroom, barfing. she came out, perfectly clean,
"I threw up...how fun..." Shibo went to her bed and collapsed into it. 
"Shibo-chan...Orochimaru-sensei wants to talk to both of us..."
"Aw, come on! I just laid down, too..." Shibo got up and walked to the door,
"What's it about?" Her and Kimimaro were talking down the hall.
"Something to do with the Chuunin exams, or something like that..."
"If there's a mission, then it would usually be just you guys going...why would he need me?"

"Now, I guess you're both wondering why I would have you both here, aren't you?"
"yes, sir..." Both Shibo and Kimimaro said at the same time.
"Well, then...you're both going on a mission with me...it decides the fate of this country...and much more is at stake than you think."
"What is the mission, uncle?"
"Oh, you want to know now so you could chicken out of it?"
"I-it's not that...you said that it decides the fate of this village...i-is that true?" Shibo was stumbling over her words.
"Oh coarse it is. The mission we have is simple, in fact; we just have to destroy the leaf village..."
"B-but...wasn't that once your home? Why would you want to destroy it?"
"I have sour feelings for it; if you were raised there...you would know how I feel..."
"Right..."
"Now...all we have to do is to kill the hokage, ninja and all citizens of the village. The land of fire will disintegrate, and then we can take the land for ourselves..."
"Understood, sir..."
"You may leave, Kimimaro-kun...there's something I need to tell Shibo-chan..."
"Oh coarse..."
"Shibo-chan, come here please..."
"W-what's wrong? Did I say something wrong?" She heard the door close, and went over to Orochimaru.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 3, 2008)

uh oh..... oro... what are you doing??


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 3, 2008)

Right now I'm thinking of what'll happen during the chuunin exams...

@clara: He's doing nothing...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll skip through parts of the Chuunin exams...except the forest of death, un...
chapter 9:

*Spoiler*: __ 



"What is it, uncle?"
"Oh, n-nothing..."
"Understood..." Shibo turned and walked out the door.
_It's better this way..._

"GAHHHH!! I HATE THIS!!" Shibo was among many gennin, along with her 'team'.
"Stop complaining..." One of her teammates was next to her.
"These...kids...they're so annoying..."
"Well...some of these people are older than you...what do you expect?"
"OH! There he is..." Her other teammate pointed Sasuke right out.
"Oh coarse YOU would find him of all people..." Shibo rolled her eyes. Shibo looked at his group,
"Well...he has the nine tales kid with him, that's for sure..." Shibo snickered.
"What? I thought that the nine tailed fox was sealed up inside a young baby when it attacked-OW!" Shibo hit her teammate on the head.
"Shut up...only fellow Jinchuuriki will tell each other apart; we're like...kin..."
"Understood, Ojo-sama..." The two said as Shibo walked over to the rookie nine.
"Huh? Who the hell are you?!" A boy in orange pointed at Shibo.
"No worries, no worries...my name is Shibo...it's a sure pleasure to meet you..." Shibo's eyes went red, no pupils.
"What jutsu is that-" a girl in a red dress took a step back,
"Is it sharingan?" Shibo started laughing.
"Sharingan? You're crazy! I am the only one in the world who posseses the Ketsueki Me...an Uchiha would certainly know which clan possessed it..." Shibo looked at Sasuke. He had his sharingan activated,
"The Uirusu. I thought they were all gone...so, you're the last one?"
"Yes...it's true...I also have one more thing that you might want to fear..."
"Nothing scares me..."
"Oh? Have you even have to stay up for nights due to a fear?" Sasuke didn't respond.
"I can see what you're thinking...'why is there a massive amount of chakura around her?' I'll tell you...it's because of..." Shibo closed her eyes, covering one with her hand.
"THIS!" The uncovered eye was completely white. Her curse seal started throbbing, causing Shibo to force her eyes to return to normal.
"W-what the hell...are you?" Sasuke's heart was beating quickly.
"That's for you to find out...you're lucky I didn't kill you..." Shibo walked back into the crowd.
"Oh, wait ojo-sama! WAIT FOR US!" Her teammates followed her.

"Oh, good god..." Shibo was looking at the test,
"I know this stuff like it's the back of my hand..." Shibo started writing down the answers. Five minutes later, she raised her hand.
"Yes? What is it?"
"What do we do if we're done, sir?" everyone was in shock, even Sakura. The proctor came over and looked at her paper. When he finished, he was pale,
"T-these...are all correct...t-there's no way you could've..."
"Oh, but I did...I used my MIND..." She heard several snickers around her, and sighed.
"Just wait for the 10th question...that's all..."
"I hate waiting...oh, well... I'll sleep..." Shibo laid her head down on the table, falling asleep in minutes.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

.... smartass.... sorry.... smartass....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2008)

Shibo:zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...
Teammate 1: Shibo-sama's been well educated before this missio-*silenced by 2nd teammate*
Teammate 2: Shut it! You know we can't tell anyone...Shibo-sama almost spilled the beans when that came out...and she told those leaf shinobi her clan's name!
Teammate 1: Then, wait...if Orochimaru-sama is related to Shibo-sama...wouldn't he use the clan name, too?
Teammate 2: I don't know...it might be to protect Shibo-sama...
Shibo: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

double post

oh... shibo... your teamates are talking about you behind your back..mostly about the scene you made at the chunin exams. *poke shibo*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2008)

Shibo: Huh? *wakes up* I hate it when I'm woken up...
Teammate 1: Shibo-sama...did you have a good nap?
Teammate 2: Here...have some milk...*holds out glass of milk*
Shibo: MILK!!* gets milk; drinks milk; falls asleep*
Teammate 2: Orochimaru-sama told me to do that if she got a little out of hand...*proud*
Teammate 1: Oh, dead lord...
Shibo: I MUST NOT SLEEP!!!* wakes up; pounds on table*
Teammate 2: I thought...that would work...
Shibo: I HADZ SUGAR!!! *sugar high*
Teammate 1: Shibo-sama, didn't Orochimaru-sama tell you specifically NOT to have that?
Shibo: It seems...you think of me as...a little kid...
Teammate 2: That's how Orochimaru-sama treats you!
Teammate 1: CAN IT, BROTHER!!
Shibo: I love it when these two fight...*sits down; watches cat fight* And, i have my little snake plushie...*takes out snake/eel thing...* I luv you, Mr. Slithy... *pets plushie*
*catfight ends*
Teammate 1: I won...*proud*
Teammate 2: Can it, sister...
Teammate 1: Well...don't you talk to me like that...or else...I'll tell Shibo-sama what you though of her in that bathing suit...
Teammate 2: Hotttt
Shibo: Huh? Oh, you mean a month ago? I can't believe I was told to wear it...and Kabuto-san almost got attacked by a shark. If I hadn't been there, we would've needed a new doctor...
Teammates 1 and 2: Agreed, Ojo-sama...
Shibo: I love that...'ojo-sama', that sounds awesome


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

........ uh......?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2008)

Shibo: Ojo-sama is basically 'young lady'...I'M DER SUPERIORS!!!KU KU KU KU!!!
T.M.1: She's going insane again...
T.M.2: Well...who cares? Just go and sleep...she's needy for attention...
*both go off, to take a nap*
Shibo: Huh?! HUH?! WHERE DID THEY GO?!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2008)

This one's gonna be short...

*Spoiler*: _chapter 9_ 



"Ok, time for the tenth questio-"
"I'M READY!!!" Shibo slammed her fists hard onto the desk, causing a crack to run down between her fists.
"Alright then...now, for the conditions of this question...if you get it wrong you and your team will be disqualified...and if you don't answer the question at all, you and your team will be disqualified..."
"Wait, what would really happen if we don't get it right?" Shibo started activating her Ketsueki Me.
"You're quite smart, little one. If you get it wrong, you won't be able to be in these exams anymore." There were several gasps and people yelling 'that's not fair.'
"Oh, suck it up, you losers! Just tell us already..." If you were in the room when Shibo said that, you could feel true bloodlust coming from her. Everyone silenced down in a second.
"Uhh...thank you...now, if anyone doesn't want to continue can just up and leave..." Shibo saw several teams leave, leaving only 14 teams, including her's.
"So, these are all the ones who want to hear the tenth question?" Shibo didn't respond.
"You there. You seem like one who would pull the weight for your team. Are you sure you want to risk having your team remain gennin?"
"Hmph. I've been through things worst than this before. All my life, I've raised myself, fought for myself, and cared for myself. I think depending on others is a stupid act that cowards would only do. Just say the stupid question before i fall asleep again..." Shibo yawned.
"Well then. You're going to be a little pissed when I say this...you...PASS!"
"WHAT THE HELL?! I JUST TOOK A HALF HOUR NAP AND WAS WOKEN UP FOR YOU JUST TO SAY THAT?! I'LL KILL YOU!!!"
"Easy, Shibo-chan!" One of her teammates restrained her.
"Yeah...we can't have you killing anyone again due to your bad anger managment issues! STOP IT!" Shibo calmed down, but kept on glaring at the proctor. That is, of course, until a big black thing came through the window and opened up. 
"My god...talk about an entrance..." Shibo was in awe that someone busted down one of the windows without getting in trouble.
"Alright, you maggots! Time for us to go to the forest of death!"
"Ohhh...death? I love death! Death is my name! PICK ME~" Shibo was raising her hand high into the air, waving it around to get people's attention.
"Huh? Who's that little puny shrimp up there?"
"I'M NOT A SHRIMP!! LET ME AT HER! LET ME AT HER!!!"
"NO, SHIBO-SAMA!!" one of the teammates pounced onto Shibo, causing a wave of laughter.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

. oh dear god.. anko made another enemy.. of course with her attitude.. i think they'll become friends.. 
puny. HA!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2008)

Shibo: WANNA TAKE THIS OUTSIDE?! HUH?! HUHHHH?!
STAY BACK!!! I'M THE SAME HEIGHT AS YOU!! DON'T KILL YOUR KIN!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2008)

this one's short, too...


*Spoiler*: _chapter 10_ 



"SHUT UP, YOU LITTLE RUNTS!! GAH! GET OFF OF ME, YOU SICK PERVERT!"
"Hey! Knock it off! You want to get a punch to the face?"
"I ALREADY GOT ONE TWICE TODAY!! OW!! THAT WAS MY LEG!"

Shibo was covered in bandages, same with her two teammates.
"This is all your fault, Shibo-sama..."
"Yeah...you were told to keep your anger to yourself and put it all on enemies..."
"Well, I DID, didn't i?"
"Not like that, though...that was too embarrassing..."
"Can it...I can't help it if someone pisses me off!"
"We understand that, m'lady...it's just that...you didn't have to get us in trouble, too...owww..."
"We're being watched...see?" Everyone was looking at the bandaged trio. Shibo growled deeply and everyone ran off.
"Cowards..."
"There you three are! I couldn't notice you guys in the crowd!" The proctor of this part of the exam, Anko Mitarashi, was eating some dango.
"I forgot...to laugh..." Shibo looked away.
"We apologize for before..."
"Yeah...Shibo-chan gets angry easily...RIGHT?"
"SHUT UP!" Shibo threw her shoe at her teammate, getting him straight in the head.
"OW! Dammit, Shibo-chan..."
"NO CALLEY ME 'CHAN'!"
"Your name seems familiar...I can't seem to put my finger on it..."
"Well...should we go to our gate, guys?" Shibo walked off in the direction towards their gate.

"Well now. We're finally here, eh?" Shibo's team a team from the grass village was gathered in one spot.
"Yes...remember who we're looking for, Shibo-chan..."
"I understand...Kikan-kun, Tesuri-chan...I want you two to stay behind and watch, you got me?"
"Yes, m'lady..." They both responded.
"You two, too...well, now...let's go, Shibo-chan..."
"Right...conaico..."

"There they are..." Shibo was looking through a tree with her Ketsueki Me.
"You can distract them while I come, alright?"
"Right..."Shibo deactivated her Ketsueki Me and jumped through the trees.

"Huh? Who-hey, aren't you the one who called everyone runts back at the academy?"
"YOU GUYS ARE!! I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE CALL ME SMALL! GAHHH!!" Shibo launched at Naruto, kunai at hand. Sasuke got in front of Naruto, he also had a kunai in hand.
"Don't think I'll go soft on you, UCHIHA!" Shibo activated her Ketsueki Me and crashed into Sasuke. She stabbed him in the arm, and he stabbed her in the lung. Shibo jumped up, looking at her injury.
"You thing this'll kill me? Seriously?! HA! Don't make me laugh..." Shibo's injury healed up in a second,
"This is one of my clan's abilities... we can never die, but we feel the pain of dying..."
"Cry me a river..." Sasuke threw the kunai at Shibo, she easily dodged it.
"I'm one of conaico's most trusted assistants...and he's helped me to get back onto my feet...I can't die yet...conaico's mission must be a success..."
"Wait, who is this 'conaico' you speak of?"
"Naruto, conaico is in the Uirusu clan code...I believe it means-"
"Uncle..."



Who was it that said 'uncle'?! READ MOAR!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

.......... IT WAS SHIBO!! i think... i think so.. maybe it was oro.. or maybe shibo.. no oro.. well.. no oro.. no!! shibo!! no.. wait.. it's oro!! but maybe it was shibo.. no it couldn't be.. it was oro! no.. i wasn't.. maybe shibo....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2008)

You'll find out...maybe in a few days...

P.S.: What I'm writing is the *original story layout* that I've planned for years...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

MMAKE IT SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't know what to have happen next!D: I need to look at the poor mini-manga I drew YEARS ago...it has all the things in it up to the leaf invasion...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

Shibo: I like this kimono! *red with pink cheery blossoms on the sleeves*
Oro: I knew you would, my da- I-I-I mean...niece...eheheheheheheh...:seatdrop
Shibo: What were you going to say?
Oro: NOTHING...
Shibo: I'm starting to get suspicious...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

...... da.... what begins with da? O.O you perverted ass.....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

Oro: Dau-I-I-I- I mean niece..
Shibo: Huh?
Oro: ICE CREAM FOR MY LITTLE ONE!!!^o^
Shibo:  I LUVS YOU!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

. dau? huh.. geee... that sort of sounds AN AWFUL LIKE-!!
oro: SHUT UP!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

Shibo: Sounds like what?:3
Oro: Dango?
Shibo: I am in envy iof you...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

no.. DAU... what begins with DAU??? HMM???


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 11_ 



"Conaico!" Shibo looked around, but saw no one but the team that was in front of her,
"Conaico~ Where are youu~" Shibo activated her Ketsueki Me, and avoided sasuke's punch to her face.
"You 'died' once, didn't you?"
"Maaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyybee..." Shibo jumped up into one of the trees, hidden from view. Three Shibos came out of the trees, kunai in hand. They threw them at the team. On the handles, there was little pieces of paper that were on fire.
"GET OUT OF THE-" They went off. The real Shibo jumped out of the tree. The other three Shibos went over to the original and splashed to the ground.
"Blood Style: Blood clone jutsu..."
"Shibo-chan...you've done enough ...you're at your limit, so just rest." Orochimaru popped up behind Shibo. Shibo closed her eyes and did a back flip over Orochimaru,
"I'm tired from my 'death'. I'll be your backup..."
"Alright...here I go..." 

"Conaico, you got beat up..." Shibo was bandaging Orochimaru's arms.
"They're only burns, you know...you don't need to-OW!" Shibo tightened the bandages,
"OK, you do need to wrap up my arms..."
"It helps me feel better, conaico...I know that you won't get an infection..." Shibo stood up and walked over to the door.
"Well, if it's to make you feel better, I'm not going to complain..."
"Thank you, conaico..." Shibo opened the door and walked down the hall, closing the door in the process.

Shibo was asleep in her bed, tossing and turning.

Dream...
Shibo was sitting on the wall of an estate.
"Are you alright, Ai-chan?" She heard Orochimaru's voice. She stood up and ran down the wall until she saw two silhouettes.
"I'll be alright..."
"I don't know...if you tell me that, I worry more about you..."
"Ohh...you know how I am, don't you?" Shibo saw a woman, she looked pregnant.
"Especially when you're carrying something so precious..."
_Let me see these two kiss...then conaico will be blackmailable...come on... come on...
_"Matep...conaico...it's 10 at night...go to sleep..." A girl, about 15 or so, came out, wiping her eyes.
"Sorry, hunny...the moons just to beautiful tonight..." The woman got up and walked down the porch, turning the corner.
"Conaico...do you like matep?"
"Uhhhh..."
"Well? You can tell me..."
"OK, then...I'm not saying..."
_Ooooooooooooooooooooo...conaico's  got a crush..._
"COME ON!!" The girl punched Orochimaru in the arm.
"OW! Geez...you're nasty, child..."
"Yes I am...now tell me or else you'll have black and blue abound an eye, too..."
"OK, then...yes...you know about that night, right?"
"Yeah, when you and patep engaged to matep at the same time? You told me that story so many times..."
"And, I lost?"
"And now, since patep isn't aloud to be near matep, will you be sneaky and make a move?"
"You mad or something?"
"No...I'm just wondering..."
"Well, then...I already have, for your information...and it'll be hard to know until later this year..."
"You mean..." The girl's face went pale.
"Yess..."
"YOU ARE SO SNEAKY!" The girl punched Orochimaru in the arm again.
end of dream...

Shibo heard birds, and started kicking around. She jolted up, looking around. _That...was WAY too early for me...before i was even born...maybe....THOSE dreams are coming back...something bad's gonna happen...I know it..._


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

whoa.. freaky.. poor shibo.. always tortured by the memories


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

But, did you understand the dream? I just reveled the true relation between Shibo and Oro...and Oro no know that Shibo know


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

I know I'm going to translate the dream...

*Spoiler*: _r u sure?:3_ 




*Spoiler*: _u sure?_ 




*Spoiler*: _sure as hell?_ 




*Spoiler*: _farther..._ 




*Spoiler*: _farther..._ 




*Spoiler*: _HERE!!!X3_ 






> "Are you alright, Ai-chan?" She heard Orochimaru's voice. She stood up and ran down the wall until she saw two silhouettes.
> "Ohh...you know how I am, don't you?" Shibo saw a woman, she looked pregnant.


 The person was Ai, Shibo's mom...and it was said who the other person was...



> "Conaico...do you like matep?"
> "Uhhhh..."
> "Well? You can tell me..."
> "OK, then...I'm not saying..."
> _Ooooooooooooooooooooo...conaico's  got a crush..._


 This shows Orochimaru liked ai...



> "OK, then...yes...you know about that night, right?"


 This is what Oro said, meaning that he loved ai...



> "And now, since patep isn't aloud to be near matep


 This shows that Shibo's father couldn't've been the one who...yeah...



> "Well, then...I already have, for your information...and it'll be hard to know until later this year..."


 I was'nt specific enough about how pregnant Ai-chan was...but, still...'later this year', meaning that it might be about 9 months.



> "You mean..." The girl's face went pale.
> "Yess..."


 She knew what he meant...


*Spoiler*: _in conclusion_ 




Shibo=Oro's daughter...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

AH HA!! I KNEW IT!! i had to sort of think a little though...


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

the story is freaking awesome


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you! ^_^

i'm sick today, so updates may be one or two chappys...three if I get better...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

get better shibo..  *sad*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

Short chappy...

*Spoiler*: _chapter 12_ 



"CONIACO! I NEED TO TALK TO YOU! AND, IT'S 8! WAKE UP!" Shibo was pounding on the wood door, loud enough for everyone to hear it in the hideout.
"5 more minuteshjfdsh..."
"WAKE UP, OR YOU NO GET BREAKFAST!"
"I'm up, didn't I say that before?"
"You no naked, right?"
"No..." 
"Then me wants to talk to you about dream I had last night..NOW..."
"Not right now..."
"Why not?"
"There's a rat in my room..."
"KILL IT, AND PUT IT WHERE I CAN'T SEE IT!"
"Already did; come in..."
"No, I don't want to now...later today...besides, I have to make breakfast for everyone...see ya's..."
"dfgafgfh..."

"GET UP, YOU LAZYASS!" Shibo was shaking Orochimaru, who fell back asleep.
"hsdfhsfdhfhfhfhbcvbbdf..."
"WAKE UP! I made blueberry pancakes~"
"I'M UP!"
"Good, patep..."
"Huh? what do you mean by that...?"
"I had a dream last night...that I saw matep...and elder sister...and you...and you said things I can't remember..."
"Uhhhhhh...geez, you caught me, little one...I wasn't going to tell you until AFTER the mission, but I guess I will now...do you still keep those picture books where you found them?"
"Yes..."
"Well, then...I'll show you why I didn't want you to go through them..."

"Here we gooo..." Shibo lifted the box out of the hole and put it on her bed. She jumped onto her bed and put her head over its edge.
"All your blood's going to go to your head, Shibo-chan..."
"I don't care...this helps me calm down...I don't know why....but it does..." Shibo grabbed the first photo book and started skimming through it. A piece of paper came out, getting Shibo in the eye.
"OW! God...evil ancient paper of doom..." Shibo picked up the piece of paper, glaring at it.
"May I see that?"
"Sure, patep..."
"You don't have to call me that..."
"Sure, patep..."
"Wrong piece...this has how much you inherited on it..."
"let me see..."
"Sure thing..."
"THAT'S A HELL OF A LOT OF ZEROS!! 10, 20, 30, 40, I must be the richest kid in the world..."
"Times that by 10, and that's how much you have that's in the world currency..."
"I'm super rich...I LOVE MYSELF!!!" Shibo held the document up to her chest, hugging it.
"Almost there..."
"You know where it is?"
"No, i'm looking for the map to a treasure- of course..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

....... wtf? oro is lazy... hmmm...and... wow.. just wow... he sounds like me in the morning.. 
five more minutes mgmfal saldhodif....
eee,,, creepy. she got an eye cut huh? I HAD THAT HAPPEN TO ME TWICE!!!
treasure map?? MUST FIND TREASURE!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

Shibo: I'm rich....
Oro: I'm your father...
Shibo: I know...
Oro: Why are you gnawing my arm?
Shibo: You taste funny...
Oro: You're a little version of your mom...
Shibo: me pretty?
Oro:...
Shibo: *in evil voice*me pretty?
Oro:Y-y-y-y-yes...
Shibo: yay^-.-^
Oro:But my definition of pretty is different that anyone else's definition of pretty...
Shibo: I...don't know...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

..................... oro.................... pervert........... relation between the two? ............................ yes....................


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

Shibo: Sleepy...*yawns*
Oro: Need to take a nap?^.^
Shibo: Yeshhhhhhhhh...*falls asleep on Oro*
Oro: Dammit...I wanted to have some free time...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

O////O ORO?? WHAT THEHELL DO YOU THINK YOUR FREE TIME WOULD BE?!?!?!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

Oro: SLEEPING...
Shibo:zzzzzzzzzzzzz...
Oro: She's drooling now...AND ON MY ARM!
Shibo: Huh? OK, BYE!*kicks oro out*
Oro: YAY! Time for Sleep!!
Shibo:...;_; I'm so lonely...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 12, 2008)

Short...

*Spoiler*: _chapter 12_ 



"MY HEAD FREAKING HURTS!" Shibo was holding her head,
"SHUT THE HECK UP! GAH!" She hid her head in her shirt.
"What's so wrong with it? I don't hear anything..." Orochimaru put the little...thing...up to his ear.
"That's...a...whistle...only me and cats...can hear...TURN IT OFF!"
"Oh, so it's one of those obedience whistles? I'll blow it har-"
"I BEG OF YOU, DON'T!" Shibo grabbed the whistle and smashed it in her hands,
"Thank god...that thing was driving me crazy..."
"So...your hearing is like a cat's? Maybe that's a way to keep you away from the labs..."
"But, paateeeeeeeeeep...don't you want me helping you out with chemicals of which only I can touch?" Shibo used her puppy dog eyes.
"Uhhh...I...uhhh...no..."
"Then, why would you be so idiotic as to put them up?"
"I was kidding, I was kidding, little one..."
"You better've...I swear..."

"Patep...why do i need to dress this for-OW! You pulled my hair..."
"You're the last of the noble can of Uirusu...you've also been honored as a special guest at the chuunin exams...you need to look your best..." Orochimaru was tying up Shibo's hair, since she was filing down her nails.
"I also need to hide the sword, too...and wear my usual outfit under my kimono...and make sure i have my emergency medical kit-"
"OROCHIMARU-SAMA, SHIBO-SAMA!" A guard ran into the room.
"What is it?"
"Patep..."
"There's someone outside requesting to see you and Shibo-sama...she claims to be Shibo-sama's mother..." Orochimaru stood up and ran outside.
"Ah! Patep, wait for me!" Shibo put on her sandals and followed him close behind.

"There they are!" One of the guards was holding the woman, her hands behind her back.
"Ugh...let go of me!"
"Halt! Let go of her..." The guard relieved the woman,
"Come here, please..." The woman slowly came up to Shibo and Orochimaru.
"Orochimaru-kun...it's been so lo-"
"I'm no one to fall for a trick like this...if you want to prove you're the real Ai-chan, I'll ask you a question...and Shibo-chan will be sure that this person's not lying..."
"I understand..."
"Shibo-chan...activate your Ketsueki Me, please..."
"Yes..." Shibo activated her Ketsueki, seeing the person's heartbeat,
"I'll tell if you're lying if your heartbeat goes fast for a few seconds...so don't try to lie, please..."
"Alright, then...when was Shibo-chan and Inochi-kun born? "
"Huh? Oh, you've GOT to be kidding me-"
"January 14, 13 years, five months, three days ago, at 7:59 at night..."
"Well...her heartbeat never even increased...patep...is this really...?" Shibo fell backwards, but was caught by a few ninja. She'd pass out, tears were streaming down her face.
"Ah! Shibo-chan..." Ai ran over to Shibo, laying her flat on the ground. She checked her heartbeat, it was faint, but normal for her,
"Good, she'll be alright...now, come here mt little one..." Ai picked Shibo up into her arms, cradling her.
"Well then, Ai-chan...how about...I get some extra clothes for you...and you can go to Konoha with Shibo-chan?"
"Huh? OK, but I guess I'll need to make sure this one doesn't get too excited...we can't have her getting injured where  no one can quite trust us..."
"Ai-chan?"
"Hm?"
"I missed you so much..."
"I missed you, too..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwww.........
oro you're a wuss.
oro: what?!?!?
you're a wussy for soft crap.
oro: no im not! 
THEN STOP CRYING!!
oro: *stops crying, then explodes in tears* AI-CHAN!!!
wuss....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 12, 2008)

Ai: It's not that bad...
Oro: *sniffles* But...i missed you sooo much...for over about a decade...I miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiised you so much...
Shibo: KISS HIM, MATEP! KISSY SCENE!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

ugh oh god! wait til im gon- OH GOD!! GUH!! DISGUESTING!! BLAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! *spews*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 12, 2008)

Shibo: There's nothing happ...
Ai: You look better with your hair in a ponytail...
Oro: Really?
Shibo: DEAR GOD, NO!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2008)

short, un...

*Spoiler*: _chapter 13_ 



Somewhere in a country to the west of Otogakure...
"Kaoru-sama, please! We need more time to find he-"
"How dare you tell ME, your master, what to do...you'll pay dearly..." Kaoru stabbed her guard through the head,
"Anyone else want to tell me what to do?"
"No, m'lady..."
"Good...I want that wretch Ai to die, no matter what. And, i want her little family dealed with, too...I'll deal with them..."
"Yes, m'lady..."
"Now...I believe the next place they're going to is the chuunin exams in Konoha.Let's pay them...a little visit..." Kaoru starting laughing in the large hallway.

In Konoha...
"So...this is Konoha?" Shibo was looking around.
"Yes, Shibo-chan...this is where your father and I were raised.."
"It's a pit..."
"Shibo-chan!"
"What? It is..."
"Huh? Oh look, Shibo-chan...it's the hokage's mansion..."
"So? I don't want to be here, you know..."
"Oh, come on, Shibo-chan...let's just go to our ho-"
"Ai-chan? Is that you?"
"Oh, shoot..." Ai turned around,
"Uhhh...lord hokage...long time no seee heheheheheh..."
"huh?! This is the hokage?! I thought you were...younger..."
"Are you Shibo-chan? I thought you were older..."
"Oh, hardy har har..." Shibo's ears started folding flat. She wasn't one who liked old people who weren't related to her.

"We have to stay here? WHY?!" Shibo hid under the bed, taking the pillow and sheets with her.
"What's so wrong with this room? Look at the view!"
"Look at how many people can see us..."
"Oh, quit complaining!" Ai got no response.
"Shibo-chan, are you stuck under there?" No response.
"SHIBO-CHAN!" Ai looked under the bed; Shibo was asleep, and starting to drool.
_Does she fell better where its smaller? I wonder..._

"I don't want to dress like this!" Shibo put her kimono back on her bed and pulled out her absolute favorite dress: a long black dress with red flowers on it,
"Can I wear this, matep?"
"Ok, that'll do due to the fact that you don't want to wear a kimono..." Ai was wearing a silver summer kimono, her hair tied up in two ponytails. Shibo's hair, on the other hand...
"I HATE MY HAIR! THAT'S WHY I DYED IT!" Shibo had put silver highlights in her hair.
"I DON'T CARE! THINK OF WHAT YOUR FATHER WILL SAY!"
"He would say I look nice and that I should get a boyfriend..."
"No, he wouldn't..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

go shibo!! tell them what you think your dad would say!! irony!!!! HA!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2008)

Shibo: I'M GOTH!! FEAR MEH!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

im goth too! except i hatee.... dresses. UGH!! AND SKIRTS!! I HATE THEM! I LOATHE THEM!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2008)

I hate pants...
Shibo: I hate bathing suits...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2008)

this one's short, too...

*Spoiler*: _chapter 14_ 



"There...I got the dye out of your hair..." Shibo's hair was back to normal.
"I liked it before..."
"Quit complaining...besides, you don't look good with silver hair..."
"I really hate it...I hate my hair sooo much now..."
"Come on...now I can put some makeup on yo-"
"NO WAY!" Shibo jumped out of the chair,
"NO WAY IN HELL AM I GOING TO BE A CONFORMIST! NO WAY IN HELL!"
"Shibo-chan...just at least around your eyes? It'll be...purpl-"
"NO..."
"OK, then...magenta and sky blue, 'kay?"
"Oh, alright..." Shibo sat back down into the chair, arms crossed in front of her.
"Thank you, Shibo-chan..."

"Oh my god, it looks aweso-WHAT THE HELL DID YOU DO TO MY EYE LASHES?! THEY'RE VISIBLE!!"
"It's called mascara...and you look sooo mature in it..."
"I do? Really? Awesome..."
"Oh my! We need to go ASAP!" Ai grabbed Shibo and ran out the door.
"WHAT THE HELL?! I JUST GOT HIT IN THE FACE BY THAT WALL BACK THERE!"
"OFF WE GOO~" Ai crashed through the window. Two vultures were waiting to catch them both. Ai landed on her hands and feet, while Shibo...well...she landed butt first.
"Ow...WHY THE HELL DID YOU CRASH THROUGH THAT WINDOW?!" People were starting to stare at the pair from the windows behind Shibo and Ai.
"It is the quickest way to the arena! LET'S GOO!" The vultures zipped off.
"WHY COULDN'T I HAVE BEEN WITH CONAICO?!!"

When Shibo and Ai got to the arena, there was absolutely no one there.
"Matep...why isn't there anyone he-"
"Greetings!"
"Uhhh...hi, lord hokage..." There was a gash on the side of Shibo's head.
"Oh my...it seems like someone got hurt."
"I don't care...I can clean it up..." Shibo took out a bloody handkerchief and licked it, then wiped it on the wound,
"I'll live...I want to be somewhere mildly safe..." Shibo started for the gate to the arena. The guard bowed to her and opened a door. Shibo bowed and walked into the doorway.
"I won't be joining her...for reasons that are as clear as day..."
"Understood, Ai-chan..."

"GOD! IT'S SO WARM UP HERE!" Shibo was slouching in her chair, using a fan on her face.
"Shibo-sama...do you want us to cool you down?" Two of Shibo's guards were standing next to her.
"There's no way you can...I'm gonna die up here; I just know it...ugh" Shibo stuck out her tongue.
"well, let me tell you something, young one...in my land, this is the low temperature..." The kazekage was walking up the stairs.
"Yo..." Shibo gave him a peace sign, then went back to looking at the sun,
"Die sun, die..." Shibo glared at it.
"Don't look at the sun, Shibo-sama...you'll go blind" One of the guards pointed out.
"Thank you, captain obvious..."
"Do you get cranky in the heat, Shibo-sama?"
"Oh, no dur..." Shibo put the fan over her face. She made a sickening sound that sounded like she was being strangled,
"Mph I mie mike this, Mi'll mlame you moo" Shibo muffled under the fan.
"Understood, m'lady..."
"Mood..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

shibo.. good you're just loveing it in the leaf aren't you? kazekage... damn you.. im ignoring the oro part, just the kaze that keeps trying to kill GAARA-KUN!! IM GLAD HES DEAD!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2008)

Shibo: He..he...after conaico killed him...wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2008)

Shibo: HAPPY PATEP'S DAY FROM MEH!*hugs Oro*
Oro: Thank you....^_^
Shibo: You no happy?
Oro: I'm tired...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

i don't like today at all...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 6, 2008)

OMG MORE CHAAPYS NOW THAT MY FAV. BFF CLARA TIS ON!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 




"I'm bored..." Shibo was watching the crowd get more restless, 
"Even these guys are, too..."
"You shouldn't be so restless, Shibo-san..."
"I don't give a hoot; I shoud've brought my music with me if I knew this was going to happen...GOD IT'S TOO HOT!" Shibo slumped over the banaster, trying to cool herself 
down with her fan,
"If Uchiha's a no-show, I'm gonna be pissed out of my MIND! Then, I'll try to strangle him,that is if I can live another second up he- someone's coming...someone with a 
good amount of chakura..." Shibo looked down at the stadium's floor. A whilwind started forming, and in a second, there were two people in the middle.
"Is that...UCHIHA?! Finally..." Shibo stuck her tongue out at Sasuke, then gave him the finger.
"My, my...such a short temper you have, indeed..."
"You bet it, old man...oops...sorry..." 
"Don't worry about it, Shibo-chan...there are a few villagers who call me that."
"Ohhhhhhhhhh...OH! The battle's started! WIPE THE FLOOR WITH HIM, GAARA!!"
"You don't like Sasuke, Shibo-chan?"
"I hate his guts; he thinks he's better than everyone else, but he isn't! I want to punch him in the face so badly...oh, wait...GAARA, PUNCH UCHIHA IN THE FACE! Wait...
what the heck is that jutsu?" Shibo looked at the kage, pointing down at the fight.
"That is Kakashi Hatake's signature move, the Chidori..."
"Huh...so, wait..." Shibo tried to remember the last time she heard that name,
"YOU MEAN CREEPY GUY?! Huh...oh yeah, like that time-oh, wait...that was those guys...in that place, at that event...some time ago..."
"Shibo-chan, isn't your mother here, too? I wonder where she is..." The kazekage looked around.
"Underneath us...why do you ask?"
"Because...things are going to get alot more...interesting..."
"Yes, patep..." Shibo took out a smoke bomb and threw it up in the air, causing it to explode. The kazekage's bodyguards also threw smoke bombs, causing more chaos.
"That signal..." Ai stood up and ran down to the railing of that part of the seating. She started seeing feathers, but they quickly went away as she activated her Ketsueki me.
She looked up and saw nothing but smoke. She went onto the railing and jumped up to where the three were before, being helped up by Shibo's bodyguard.
"They're at the top, Mi'lady..."
"Thank you...I must go now..." Ai untied her kimono, showing her fight clothes. It was a black top with silver petals on it, and a long, silver skirt with two openings going up 
to the tie of the skirt. Underneath she wore long shorts that went down to her knees, and going from there to her black sandals was mesh. She jumped from that railing up to 
the roof of that building, covering her face with a white mask with wavy slits for eye holes, and a mouth with sharp teeth, two sticking out of the sides of the mouth. When 
she got there, Shibo helped her up.
"Matep...where's Gaara? He's supposed to go into that form..."
"He got hurt badly by Sasuke's jutsu...they have to retrete for now..."
"Understoo- HOLY!" Shibo pulled Ai out of the way of the barrier the sound four activated,
"Too close for comfort...much, much too close...let's go..." Shibo untied her kimono, showing her (normal) clothes: Black shirt and skirt with black sandals. She looked 
around, trying to study her terrain quickly. Then, she slid to the ground, avoiding the shiriken that were aimed for her.
"Well, well, well, little squirt...my spys were right that you would be here..." Kaoru was behind the hokage, as if she appeared out of nowhere.
"Kaoru...I also knew you would be here...now I can kill you at last..." Shibo pulled out a scroll and untied the string on it. She opened it to the first set of witing and smeared 
her blood on it, summoning a black katana. She held it in her left hand, putting the scapple in the sash of her skirt with the other. Kaoru took out a necklace with black beads, 
darkness coming from them. Shibo threw shiriken at Kaoru, clearly missing her. Kaoru appeared behind Shibo, the darness caught her ankles. Shibo smiled, turning into a log.
SUBSTITUTION?! HOW?! Kaoru looked behind her, Shibo was there, swinging her sword at Kaoru. She got her stomach, blood oozing out of the injury. But, something 
happened: The wound healed up in an instant, just like Shibo's would.
"You see, Shibo-chan...I've learned something: Your clan is pretty much a clan of demons, and since I'm a demon, that means you're a filthy halfbreed..." Shibo twitched a 
second, trying get her ballence back in place, but Kaoru was keen on this second and slashed Shibo in her back ith her katana. Shibo fell to the ground, blood oozing from the 
injury. It healed in senonds, but Shibo's reactions were a bit slow, and she got kicked into the air, where she recovered her ground. As Kaoru tried to slash Shibo in the stomach, 
Shibo kicked Kaoru's back, sending her crashing to the ground. When Shibo landed on the ground, Kaoru's flesh on her arm was shreded, showing muscle and bone. Shibo 
covered her mouth, trying not to lose her cool. Kaoru smiled and started running at the other battle that was taking place: the Hokage's and Orochimaru's. Shibo's eyes widened
as she ran faster and faster to try to catch Kaoru.
"YOU COWARD!" Shibo pounced onto Kaoru, biting the top of her head.
"GET OFF, SQUIRT!"
"NO!!"
"NOW!"
"NEVER!"
"I SAID, NOW!!" Kaoru pulled off and threw Shibo into the wall of the barrier. Shibo grabbed a tile, preventing herself from getting burned to death. Shibo stood up, white chakura 
starting to consume her. Her eyes started turning white, but they receded back to the Ketsueki Me. The chakura surrounding her receded, as well. Shibo started huffing as the 
curse seal advanced a bit, going as far as her jawline.
"Hmp, seems like that demon in you was finally sealed up for good...perfect for me..." the darkness went at Shibo, but Shibo sunk into the ground, now hidden from view. kaoru 
looked behind her and saw Shibo running over to her family. Kaoru smiled as she walked over to the three. Shibo untied her hair, letting it flow down her back.
"Matep...patep...I can't get you in this now...let me handle Kaoru, and you guys can handle the old man..." Shibo walked over to Kaoru.
"And...WHO'S the one giving orders now? My daughter, that's who..."
"Oh, don't worry, honney...she wants to fight Kaoru...let her do so...besides, our hands are occupied enough as it is.."
"You're right...let's focus on our objective for no-COME, AI-CHAN!" Orochimaru grabbed Ai and pulled her closer to him, preventing her head from getting stabbed by the rapidy 
growing forest,
"Are you alright. Ai-chan?" Orochimaru checked Ai's headh quickly.
"I think so...you grabbed me so quickly...I never had time to react-OW!"
"You got a scape; you'll live..."
"I know I will..."



Awwwwww~ So nice


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 6, 2008)

And maor ;D

*Spoiler*: __ 




"KAORU!!!" Shibo punched Kaoru in the face, breaking her jaw.
"How rude..."Kaoru moved her jaw in place as it healed,
"You keep on hurting me, but I keep on telling you it's all in veign...halfbreed..."
"STOP CALLING ME THAT, FREAK!" Shibo stabbed Kaoru in the heart.
"Now you've done it; you made me die once...NOW, THE DEED WILL BE REPAID!!!" Kaoru stabbed shibo in the heart as well, grabbing her katana in the process. Shibo 
recovered, then saw the other fight.
"PATEP!"
"SHIBO-CHAN, LOOK OUT!" Shibo turned and got cut over from the right bottom part of her face up to the top right, getting cut in the eye in the process. Shibo flew 10 feet, 
yelling in pain,
"GAAAHHH! MY EYE! WHY DOES IT HURT SO MUCH?! MY FACE...GAHHHHHHHH!"Shibo held her face, blood oozing out of her hands. Kaoru threw Shibo's sword at her, 
landing in front of her.
"You're pathetic; I want a better fight next time I see you..." Kaoru dissapeared into the darkness, then the darkness dissapeared. Shibo laid on the ground, covered in blood,
losing the artificial blood from her wound (the arificial blood is made of chakura). Ai looked over at Shibo and went completely pale. She ran over to Shibo and picked her up 
gentaly.
"There, there, little one...just stay calm..." Ai put her down next to a tree.
"patep...help...him...i...must...help...him..." Shibo was wheezing badly, her lungs were filling up with the blood from the blood that was oozing down her throat. Ai's hands lit
up with chakura as she placed them on the injury.
"You're not capable right now to do anything except to try to breathe and not go into shock...can you feel any pain, Shibo-chan?"
"A...little...but...it's...dying...down..."
"Then you're starting to go into shock; I need to keep you covered..." Ai took out a scroll and smeared over some writing, which summoned a few blankets. Ai placed them over
Shibo's shaking body. Se continued to heal Shibo's face, but the most she could do was to stop the bleeding and stabalize her.
"Shibo-chan...I need to at least bandage your injury up. It'll be better in a little...I promise...I..." Ai started crying. I don't want you, my only living child, to die, Shibo-chan...
please don't die...please...
"matep...don't cry...at least...I'm alive...right?" Shibo smiled at Ai, then passed out. S-she's right...I can't doubt my powers...I was also once a great healer during those times...
Ai's hands once again lit up, brighter than ever.
"Hold on, Shibo-chan...you'll be alright...don't give up yet." She heard silence in the clearing; it seemed like the battle was over. It was, but there were heavy casualties.
"W-what in the world...?" Ai's face went pale as she saw the hokage on the ground, dead.
"A-Ai-chan...is Shibo-chan...alright?"
"Her condition is stable right now...are you...?"
"Ugh...don't mind me...just get Shibo together; we're leaving....We failed our misson, so we must leave..."
"A-alright..."Ai ran over to Shibo and picked her up. her katana was gone, along with all traits of the second fight. Ai jumped out of the forest to the othes, Shibo sleeping in her
arms. The ANBU were close behind her, and getting closer.
"Ai-sama, please get out of the way..." One of the sound four, Kidomaru, helped Ai catch up to the others as he took care of the ANBU.

"Matep...patep...ugh..." Shibo's face was covered in bandages, and a damp towel was over her eyes and forehead. Ai was looking down at Shibo, petting her hand,
"Shhhhh...just rest, little one...everything will be alright..." Ai stood up and left the room, closing the door behind her. As she walked down the hall, she thought about the possible
events that caused the mission to be a failure. Well, that girl came...and also, Shibo-chan has had the flu for the past month or so, so...and also, that poor boy got sick, and that 
made Shibo-chan get distracted...if that never happened, the mission would've been without a glitch... Ai came up to a set of two large doors. She sighed and opened them a crack.
"Ai-chan? Is that...you?" Orochimaru was in his bed, his arms were covered in bandages. 
"Who do you think it is?" Ai went over to his side right away, checking his tempurature,
"You have a slight fever, so I'll mix up a medicine for you...and I'll mix up a pain killer, too..."
"Nothing helps my arms..."
"I don't want to hear it...I'm also your doctor, and what I think you need, I'll give you..."
"But-"
"Don't...ok, now..." Ai started murmuring to herself about which ingredients as she left the room to her room to make up a few medicines.

"'kay, now...I need a bit of calcium...and a bit of omega...wait, now I'm mixing the medici-that might work." Ai out a rainbow of different powders into a small bowl, where she put small
amounts of water in, each time mixing the water with the powders. She also added small amounts of juices, specificly those from vegtables. She smelled the liquid, then decided to add
a bit of sugar, just to make things a bit sweet. In fact, she had to add five or six tablespoons to make it as sweet as someone like Orochimaru would like.
"It's strange how I care for bitter things while he likes to make things sweet...in my opinion, sugar is BAD. But, just to spoil him, and to make him feel like he was at home, who gives a 
hoot about how much sugar is in it?" Ai put it in a bottle (aprox. 30 fl.oz,) filling it to the top. She put it in a black box, tieing it loosely with red string. She took a sip of tea from her bottle,
then went back off to Orochimaru's room.

"They can't take meh down, doo doo dii daa dah~" Ai was singing to herself as she walked down the hall, when she saw Shibo's door was open. Ai peeked into the room, no one was in 
there. She sighed and continued to walk down the hall to the next open door. She peeked in, and saw Shibo kneeling down next to someone in a bed.
"Shibo-chan..."
"Hi, matep...I...didn't think you would look in here..." Shibo continued to kneel down on the floor.
"You're just like your father, you know...but right now, not even he's disobeying my orders...you, of all people, should also be in bed..."
"But...me want to be with Kimimaro-kuuuuuuun..." Shibo hugged Kimimaro's arm.
"Shibo-chan...please don't fight with me...my head's killing me with all that I've had to do lately..."
"But..."
"I'm sorry...Ai-sama...she wanted to come...and visit me...and I thought you wouldn't mind much..."
"Yeah...what Kimimaro-kun said..."
"Kimimaro-kun...I understand how you must feel right now...in fact...when I had Shibo and Inochi, i had a high fever, and I was under quarentine...but...Orochimaru-kun came and visited me...
boy, oh boy did those doctors get angry...I always thought he was aloud to visit me...that was, until Tsunade-chan came and told me that he wasn't aloud to see me...I was upset and angry with
myself and him 'cause I didn't know...he knew, and he told me it was alright...I gave him a slap like he would never forget...in fact, next time you talk to him, ask him about it. He'll say that
Tsunade-chan lied, but I know..." Ai trailed off, then remembered about the medicine,
"Oh yeah! I gotta go...Shibo-chan, go back to bed and rest..." Ai jogged down the hall, trying to catch up on the time she lost.
"Well, she said to go to bed, sooo..." Shibo got a tatami mat out from under Kimimaro's bed, and rolled it out. She got a couple of blankets and fell asleep.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 6, 2008)

holy fuck shibo.. i'm glad you're rootin for gaara but what the hell... you got all.. bloody.. and... caring... and WTF YOUR HUGGING?!?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 7, 2008)

Shibo: Kimimaro-kun no mind, though...
Kimimaro: Nope...

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Sorry...gave Shibo-chan a little lecture, that's all..." Ai moved quickly in the room, making haste to try to find a small glass. She found one, and poured some of the medicine into it, careful not 
to spill any. she sat down, again careful not to spill any,
"Please drink this...I made it sweeet~?" Ai tried giving it to him, but he wouldn't open his mouth.
"Hmmm...how 'bout this...I give you a kiss if you have it-" Ai smiled slightly.
"Gimmie..."
"Good boy...now swallow..."
"It tastes strange...so...sweet..."
"Too much sugar?"
"No...enough sugar...I kept my end of the deal, now where's yours?"
"I keep my promises... come here..." Ai kissed him on the cheek.
"I thought it was a real kiss..."
"Quit your 'plaining..." Ai stood up, but was grabbed by something.
"Please...don't go..."
"But..."
"Please?"
"A-alright...I'll stay..." Ai sat down,her hand getting pet. 
"Just like old times, huh?"
"Yes...just like...the good ol' days..." Ai laid her head down next to Orochimaru's hand, hiding her face.
"Please don't cry...I hate it when you cry...or don't you feel good?"
"I don't feel good..." Ai started tearing up, then broke down,
"I'm sorry I couldn't help you more...I...I had to take care o-" Ai sniffled.
"Shhhhhh...I know...don't get sick over it...I beg of you...if there's one thing you could do for me...it would don't get sick over it...or cry...you're so much more beautiful without those tears..." 
Orochimaru started petting Ai's head, removing the hair that blocked his view of her face.
"But...it's so hard not to cry...after all of this..." Ai sniffled again, rubbing her eyes at the same time.
"I know...maybe you can find Tsunade with SHIBO-CHAN, WHO SEEMS TO BE JUST FINE..." Shibo was, in fact, coming back from the kitchen with two pints of ice cream and a pack
of crackers, and had a spoon in her mouth.
"kwap..." Shibo jogged off, dropping a cracker in the process. Ai started chuckeling, then hiccuped. She covered her mouth, blushing.
"Ha, you haven't hiccuped in so long..."
"I know..." Ai continued to blush, hiding her face in her hair.
"Don't think I'm laughing at you! You're so cute when you hiccup..."
"R-really?" Ai looked up.
"Yes...in fact...there's something I wanted to give you, but my hands are a bit of a hassle...in the upper drawer..."
"Is this it?" Ai took out a black jewlery box.
Open it..."
"I think I know what it is..." Ai opened it to see a beautiful diamond ring,
"I knew it!" Ai squelled and hugged Orochimaru.
"I've had that ever since the last time I asked for your hand in marrage, you know..."
"IloveyouIloveyouIloveyouIloveyouIloveyouIloveyouIloveyouIloveyouIloveyouIloveyou
IloveyouIloveyouIloveyouIloveyouIloveyouIloveyouIloveyouIloveyouIloveyouIloveyou
IloveyouIloveyouIloveyou!!!!!!"
Ai hugged Orochimaru harder.
"I love you too, Ai-chan..."
"Hi, Orochimaru-sama, Ai-sama..." Kabuto was smiling, and had a camcorder in his hands.
"Kabuto-kun?" Ai started turning pink in the face.
"Good!" 
"Huh? But...you knew you were going to...?"
"Yep!"
"And...Kabuto-kun you...?"
"Yes..."
"Does Shibo-can know about it?"
"Nope!"
"Where is she?"
"We have not a clue..."
"Oi vey..."
"Feast tonight?"
"Oh, alright..."
"I LOVE YOU, AI-CHAN!!uhhhhh...can you hug me?"
"Alright..."

"Why are we digging in tonight?" Shibo was looking at all the food, starting to feel full already.
"We're not telling you yet..." Ai gave Shibo a bowl of rice.
"Shibo-chan, can you feed me?"
"Why, patep?"
"You know why..."
"I mean...why can't matep feed you?"
"I want you to feed me."
"Oh, COME ON..."
"Pwease?" Orochimaru used the all mighty puppy dog eyes.
"Gah...a-alright?"
"I love you...can you feed me the meat first? The biggest piece?"
"It's on MY plate, though...I SEE WHAT YOU'RE PULLING! YOU WANT MY MEAT SO YOU CAN MAKE ME HAVE THE OTHER STUFF! I LOVE MEAT!"
"Yeah, but you don't have any on your bones..."
"I DO!!" Shibo blushed.
"You do not...eat more junk food to get some meat on you..."
"I BARELY EAT 'CAUSE OF WHAT THEY DID TO ME-whoops..." Shibo covered her mouth with her hands.
"Who did what to you, Shibo-chan?" Ai stood cold in her tracks.
"Uhh...you don't want to know..."
"I'll tell her, then...Ai-chan, do you know WHY Shibo-chan shares my hatred towards Konoha?"
"No..."
"Well, it's a bit gruesome, so be prepared..."
"What did they do to her? Tell me. NOW..." Ai sat down, a dead stern look was in her eyes.
"When she as 7, they found out that she was alive, and captured her...."

Flashback...
Shibo was tied down to a hospital bed, looking up at the dark ceiling. She heard the door open, and several doctors and shinobi entered the room.
"So, she's Orochimaru's daughter? She's too small to be it..."
"Don't forget that she was born with a birth defect; she's gonna be a bit small all her life."
"W-who...are you?" Shibo was extremely dehydrated, and her throat was bone dry.
"We're..friends...of your father..."
"My...father? Who is my...father?"
"What do you mean? Don't you know?"
"My memory...was wiped...a long time ago...but, can someone please give me something...to drink? I'm so thirsty..."
"I say we let her suffer. She'll know who her father is after a while..."
"No. If she ever remembers who her father is, the village would truly perish..."
"Hmp...I still stand with my idea...maybe if we declare that we have his daughter, Orochimaru might come out to try to get her...we'll get him then, and she can see the evil that her father is..."
"Are you saying we should make him come to us? What if he has an army?"
"Water...food...pleeeeeasee..." Shibo was starting to black out.
"Just give her something to drink; I hate that stupid voice she has..." one of the ninja left the room, followed by a medic-nin.
"I'm not stupid...I'm...I'm..."
"you don't know what you are besides a scrawny little nobody who always needs to be with your evil family...we're only keeping such a squirt like you alive just so we can find your father...and after
we do so, we'll exicute him, and you'll see it and learn not to follow in his footsteps..."
"Who's my father? I can't remember anything..LET ME OUT OF HERE!" Shibo started squirming in the restraints, tears flowing down her face and evaporating. One of the medic-nin took out a needle
and injected some kind of trankaliser, trying to calm her down.
"LET ME OUT! LET ME OUT! I WANT TO GET OUT OF HERE!" Shibo was getting cut my the edges of the restraints, but she didn't care. She screamed into the room, and in the rest of the building.
She sobbed, scared to death of what might happen. They got a big dose of trankaliser an injected it into Shibo's jugular. She went limp in a minute, bleeding and tear-soaked.
"What a nutso kid she is. She's really related to him, huh?"
"We can't have her cut up like that if we want her to be seen by her father..."
"But...what if he abandoned her for real? He might not want her back...or he might think that she might not be it. Or he knows our plan and has someone disguised as him in order to get her back? Or, 
if he saw those cuts on her arms...so many things can go wrong with this plan...we should let her go..."
"And let her go back to him, telling him what we did to her? NO..."
"Wait...maybe we should try to find any memories she might have...start going through her mind..."
"Hmp...suit yourself..." The ninja left the room as more medic-nin gathered around Shibo.

Hours passed, and the medic-nin scaned shibo's mind, but found nothing related to Orochimaru.
"But, there's a seal in her mind...we can't get into it..." 
"Maybe it's a seal Orochimaru put on her memories that only he can unlock..."
"Or, it may be for the white demon...see this seal? It's the one whe white demon's host would have ONLY...but, wait, there's a seal over it...try to find someone who knows of this seal...and fast."
"ugh...what's going on? Who...who are you...? What am I doing here?!" Shibo started getting excited, so the doctors removed the restrains. The only female doctor held Shibo, trying to calm her down.
"It's alright, little one...shhhhhhhhhhh...it's alright..." Shibo continued sobbing, hiding in the doctor's jacket.
"I'm scared...scared...scrared...." Shibo started shaking.
"It's alright, Shibo-chan...stop crying, please..."
"I want to know, to see my daddy...he would...comfort me...right? And...and...spoil me, t-too? Would he b-be...nice to me?"
"We don't know, Shibo-chan...your father was mean to many people, but...he was very kind to your father and...he did anything to make you happy...when you were a baby, you never had sad...it was so 
cute. When you started crying, everyone was nervous because he glared at us all..he even blamed some of us for making you cry."
"He was...nice?"
"Yep..."
"I want to know him, then...I want him to tuck me in at night and be the daddy I never had..." Shibo's head slumped to the side, and she was asleep.
End of flashback...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 7, 2008)

awww... poor shibo... she got tortured.. *looks at inner*
inner: What do you want me to do?!
*gives her an obvious look*
inner: Oh.. ok... but just don't- PUT THE GERNADE DOWN!! HEY!! DON'T! GOD DAMMIT!!!
*runs around in medic building, throwing smalls bombs down the halls* LET SHIBO GO!! MUAHAHAH! I KILL YOU!!!
inner: why does she aslways go overboard...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 8, 2008)

Shibo: I got starved for a month or two ;D I lost count, though ._.
Oro: MY POOR WITTLE ONE!!*hols Shibo*
Shibo: Patep can use his arms now?
Oro: But they kill meh d;

*Spoiler*: __ 




   [FONT=&quot]"W-what? Did...they really do that to you?" Ai's eyes softened, and she looked like she was ready to start crying. Shibo lowered her head, tears dripping from her eyes. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"They kept me in the village for a year...then I finally found a way to escape...remember the proctor for the second part of the chuunin exams? She help me get free...I owe her my life..." Shibo smiled sligtly,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"So, I gave her a riddle: A month may bring many things, but one thing is always tragic..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I don't get it..." Orochimaru tilted his head to the side, a blank expression on his face.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I don't, either..." Ai also tilted her head, but the opposite side.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"In Hikari, it translates as _masanta meko na, bo sata no de sto ry Ko na ho..._ 'destroy' and 'konaho', which is basicaly 'destroy konoha'...."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You're too good at that stuff...stop messing with people's minds..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I thought mental challenges helped the brain, though..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"That's more like thinking too hard what it even translates from, so tying to find a elationship is EXTREMLY hard...can you feed me now?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'm going to eat my food first..." Shibo started eating her bowl of rice, not even looking at anyone.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"But...I'm huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuungry...." Orochimaru laid his head on the table.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Alright, i'll feed you..." Shibo took her piece of meat, saying farewell to it,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Open...or else this goes in my stoma-" Orochimaru snatched it right off of the chopsticks.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yummy..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ewwwwwww...patep slobber...and on MY chopsticks, too..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"More please..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You ate my meat; isn't that enough for you?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"No..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You're a mooch, then..." Shibo snapped her copsticks in front of Orochimaru's face, head in her other hand on the table.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Shibo-chan...please feed him..." Ai was grabbing some of the meat, which was starting to cool down. She dipped it in some...sauce...and ate it in one piece,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Besides, he likes it when you feed him...right, Oro-kun?" Ai smiled, some of the sauce was on her lips.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Huh? Oh, that nickname...you remembered it at last, huh?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Sorry for not remembering after getting bopped in the head so many times..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Oh, great...PET NAMES..." Shibo sighed, looking at her chopsticks,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'm not putting these in my mouth again..." she placed her chopsticks over her empty rice bowl, leaving the room.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Huh? What did I do?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You didn't do anything...she might not be hungry..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Either that, or she's bumbed about me eating her meat..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Or...she might be lonely..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Huh? What do you mean by that?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You know why she's always in Kimimaro-kun's room?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Nooooooo...it's not because..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"no...I think she has a little crush on him..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Huh?! Shibo-chan having a crush?!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"It's possible...who knows, besides Shibo-chan..." Ai took a bit of rice and ate it in one bite.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Can you feed me? I'm still hungry..." Ai sighed,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Alright..."[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]"It's like...nothing has been happening lately...nothing possitive anyways..." shibo had her head down next to Kimimaro, who was petting the side of her head.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"It might be...because you're expecting...so much to happen..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You're right...and I'm so lonely...I just feel like this place is a sanctuary..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'm thankful...that you come here...and talk to me..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I need to; for my self-security..." Shibo burried her face in the soft blanket.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I see..."He heard Shibo whimpering, then patted her back.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I wish...you could walk around...and be with me..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I wish...I could've prevented the suffering you went through..." He passed his hand gentally across Shibo's scar, causing her to wince.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"It's still a bit painful, but I can start feeling where Kaoru got me..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"She aimed for your heart, didn't she...?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Thankfully, she forgot how short I was, and I only lost my regular sight in my left eye...I can see in the Ketsueki Me in both..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"That's good...at least...you can see a little from it, right?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yeah...and, at least you can talk..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I have a reason to...you know who, right?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"M-me?" Shibo started blushing.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yes...Shibo-chan...there's something...I want to tell you..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"W-what is it...?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ever since I first met you...I don't know why...but I've had this feeling...like we're going to be together..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You mean...you love me?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yes..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Well...there's somehing I've been trying to keep secret for a while...you seeeee...I kinda have a crush on you and..." Shibo looked away, face a bit pink.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Then, we both...love each other...?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yeah...I guess so..."[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]"I wonder...why would she have a crush on Kimimaro-kun..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Maybe the same reason I fell in love with you, hunney...you're stong, smart, kind-at least to me...and...you're always looking out for me. You're the one who gave me courage...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]to fight for my matep...to go to that courthouse so long ago and prosicute my patep..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I never knew until we recieved the mission that that village was your home...I'm happy you got away while you could..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"When you found me, I was all beat up, it wasn't funny..." Ai laughed softly, moving her hand through her fingers,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I never liked my patep, and he hated me...things worked out perfectly..."[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]Flashback...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"STOP! PATEP, STOP HURTING MATEP!" Ai (who was only 9 at the time) tried to fight her father off of her mother. When she did, she dragged her mother's limp body to a locked room, where she bandaged[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]up her mother's injuries to the fullest extent of her ability.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Matep...are you...aright?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ugh...I'll be alright...don't worry, now..your father's out of the house now...get your belongings and leave while you still can...go to Konohagakure...I know some people there who can get you money and a[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]roof over your head...just be quick..." Ai's mother sat up, walking to the trap door leading to Ai's room. She crawled through it, packing essentals for Ai: Clothes, bandages, food pellets, you name it. Ai slowly[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]crawled through the door, a backpack put in front of her face.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'll distract him if he comes back...Ai-chan, my sweet, don't come back to this land until you become a strong enough shinobi to defite him...run, NOW!" Ai jumped up and ran out the door, her father blocking[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]the entrance to the house.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Where do you think you're going, little wretch?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"AI-CHAN, RUN!" ai slid through her father's legs and out to the snowy day. Her father turned to her mother, a sinister smile on his face,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Time for you to get it now, wretch..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Do what you want to me, just do nothing to our daughter!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"OUR?! I WILL NEVER ACCEPT SUCH WORTHLESS TRASH LIKE THAT AS MY DAUGHTER!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"At least...she'll become a shinobi...one that'll come back and kill you some day..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Hmp...that's a laugh...girls can't be ninja because they don't know squat about ninjutsu..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Oh yeah?! I come from the Uirusu clan, masters of the blood style!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You lost your jutsu the day you first fought against me! Now you're going to lose your ability to have trash like that again!"[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ai was dragging her cold feet in the snow, when she saw a group of shinobi running towards her. She gasped and jumped into the side of the road. The ninja stopped and looked around, then noticed her footprints[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]leading to her location. One of the shinobi, who was the only girl in the group, came over and looked into the brush. She noticed Ai, then signalled her teammates over.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Are you alright, kid? You look terrible..." She really did, too. Bruises were all over her arms and face, with also a few scars and cuts. Ai fell down into the snow, huffing and wheezing.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Where...are you...from?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"We're from Konoha...don't worry, we'll get you to a hospital as quickly as we can..." Ai looked up at the ninja one last time, then closed her eyes.


[/FONT]


I must warn you now, Ai's flashback will be EXTREMELY LONG...and I will be double or triple posting to fit all the flashback in now..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




     [FONT=&quot]When Ai woke up, she was in a dim room, curtains over the windows, and only a single candle lit the room. She got up, put on her shoes, the quietly sneaked out of her room. she slid aorund corners of the[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]hall, and when she heard someone coming, she hightailed it to her room, hiding under her covers. She heard the door open, two kids' voices filled the room.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"WHERE'S THE LITTLE KID?!" The younger of the two looked under the covers. Ai screamed at the top of her lungs, now going under the bed with the sheets.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You stupid moron...let me try to talk to her..." The older of the two looked under the bed, the little lump of blankets was under there. He reached out and lightly touched the lump. It shook, then scooted away.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Come on...unlike my brother, I won't scare you..." the sheets moved closer, then an eye emurged from the blankets.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Who are you?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'm Orochimaru...and the little brat over there is my brother, Ino-GET OUT OF HER BAG, FREAK!" [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ahhh...he is in my bag...?" Ai scooted out and pounced on the younger boy. She put him in a headlock, which strangalled him,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"NO ONE LOOKS IN MY STUFF, PERVERT!" She started forcing his head to smash against the floor, making his forehead bleed.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"GAH! I'M SORRY!! I THOUGHT YOU HAD FOOD IN THERE!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I ATE IT ALL UP A WEEK AGO! I WAS STARVING OUT THERE!!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Okay, then...that's enough of that... I don't want to have a dead bro-wait, yes I do..."[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]"I am hungry..." Ai looked in the little fridge, trying to find something to eat.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'll make something for you..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"NO, BIG BROTHER! THEN SHE'LL DIE FROM YOUR FOOD!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I shall cook this up...I like rice..." Aitook out some leftovers and walked over to the stove. She frabbed a pot and some oil, putting the oil in the pot. she turned on the stove to high and waited for the oil to get hot [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]enough. When it was, she put the rice in the pot, evenly distributing it in the pot. She walked over to the grocery bags next to the door, and got out some veggies. She put them on a cutting board and started [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]cutting them up with the clostest knife she could find. then, she put them in the pot, stirring them with the rice. She turned off the power, and let the rice finish cooking while she got out three bowls. she took[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]the pot over to the table, and put the rice mix into the three bowls.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I made lunch for all of us..." Ai put the pot in the sink, then went to her bag and pulled out her chopsticks. They all sat down and started eating.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Whoa...she's better than me..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"YOU ROCK, GIRL!Wait...what's your name?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Idiot...you need to tell a girl your name first, then she may say hers if she wants to..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"'Kay, then...my name's Inochi...and that's my big brother, Orochimaru...we heard there was a girl who came from nowhere, and we decided to take care of her...which is you!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Idiot...I was the one who voluntered...you just tagged along..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"M-my name is...Ai Uirusu...I am only 9, but...I want to become a ninja..." Ai looked down.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ai? What a pretty name... you're a year older than my little brother, so don't mind him..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"HEY!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Please do not yell...my ears hurt..." Ai cringed up into a ball, her eyes were closed.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Say you're sorry, little brother..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Sheesh...I'm sorry, Ai-chan..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"T-thank you..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ai-chan, you're really hesitant when you talk...why is that?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"W-when I was back at home, I would get in trouble if I said anything...so I had to whisper...talking this loud was rare for me...even the outdoors were forbidden from me...I never felt grass under my feet, but I [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]felt snow in my sandals..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You didn't have the proper kind of equipment on your feet, that's why..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"O-oh...I did not know..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"It's alright...so, you said you wanted to be a ninja, right?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"T-that is correct..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You can come to my team's training day, then...hopefully they won't mind you..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ha! Tsunade-san'll chew her up!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"eeeeeeeeeeee..." Ai started shaking.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Brother..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"She will! Maybe Jiraiya-kun'll save ya..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'll explain to them our situation..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ummmmmmm...I don't mean to change the subject, but where is my room at? I am still tired, and I want to get alot of rest for tomorow...if I want to stay awake all day..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Alright...I'll show you to your room then..." Orochimaru got up and walked Ai to her room.[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]"Uhhhhhhhh...yeah...it's a temporary solution until we can really get you settled in..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I do not mind...I know how to sew, so if we can, we can find some nice fabrics..."Ai laid down on the bed and dropped her bag next to her bed.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You know how to sew? Then, can you fix up some of my clothes?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Sure...Do you have fabric squares I can work with, too...?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Uhhhhh...no...I'll go grab some, and some fabric for you, too..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Thank you...I will start on clothes I can fix now..." Ai took out a small box, which had a few needles and several different colored threads. She stood up and followed Orochimaru to a room.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Well, I can make this my sewing room, if you do not mind, of course..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I don't mind...the more rooms we use in this mansion, the more people'll relize you're here..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yay..." Ai smiled and clapped her hands.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"That's the first time I've seen you smile..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Uh..." Ai stopped in her place, and blushed. She sat down in the chair and started getting her needle ready,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Can you get a set of 100 different color threads? Here is the money for it...if that is enough..." Ai handed Orochimaru about 300,000 ryo (~$30.00).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"This is enough...I might get you some fabrics for you with this, too..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Thank you so much...I do not know how to repay you..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"In the future, probably...and also, you're fixing my clothes and you made lunch....That reminds me, I need to stop somewhere and get dinner, so I'll be a while."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"OK...just be careful..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I will, I will...if anyone with long white hair or blonde hair comes, tell them I'm out getting stuff...you know how to make tea?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Alot of tea..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Good...try to make a good first impression, cause they're my teammates...I'm off now..." Orochimaru closed the door behind him. Ai turned around and started sewing up some holes.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




[FONT=&quot]Ai heard someone knocking on the door. She ran out of the room, down the stairs, where Inochi was already opening the door.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Hey, guys! Big brother went out to get sme stuff for a new member of our household...oh, there she is! Ai-chan, these are big bro's teammates!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Huh? Who's this skinny girl?" A girl with blonde hair tied up to look messy lifted Ai's arm, which looked like a twig.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I am not skinny..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Peh...you're skinny in my opinion...how old are you, anyways?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"9...going to be 10 in a few months..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Huh...so you're about a year younger than us..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Hey, stop messing with her, Tsunade-chan..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"CAN IT, JIRAIYA!" Tsunade punched the white-haired boy in the face, causing him to go flying out of the door. Ai jumped back, shaking.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"What the hell is going on? I'm gone for 10 minutes, and this happens...and don't harass Ai-chan, Tsunade-chan...she doesn't deserve it..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Oh, COME ON! Did you see how skinny she is?!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"She was beaten by someone...she has cuts and bruises all over her..." Orochimaru walked past everyone and went over to Ai,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"It'll be alright...calm down...are you alright?" Ai was shaking, her eyes were fixed to the ground, tears flowed like streams. She was murmering something, but it wasn't making any sense.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I think she's gone into shock somehow..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Huh?! What do you mean...?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"How can someone go into shock due to violence...?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"No...do not...hurt me...I do not...want to...diee..." Ai was barely talking, more like whispering.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"She's gone into shock...i need to take her to the hospital...stat..." Orochimaru picked Ai up and ran out into the snowing night.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ai rested in a hospital bed, she was also on a few medications to help her sleep.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"She's still asleep...poor child..." A couple of medic-nin were looking down at Ai.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"She seems to have had prolonged beatings over her life; she's all beat up..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Not only that, she seems to have tried to stitch up some of her injuries.We need to keep her for about a month or so to fully treat the injuries she tried to fix up herself..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"there's no way she could've survived if this was prolonged..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Well, she lived, alright..." Ai started moaning and turning in her bed.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Nooo...stop it...do not hurt...matep...do not..." Ai was talking in her sleep.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"We need to wake her up, she's starting to have nightmares..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"How do you know" asked the other doctor.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"She's been disturbed due to it..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Her heart rate's increasing dramatically! Wake her up now!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Putting the medication in her bloodstream now..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"That stuff won't work! Just shake her to wake her up!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I tried that before! It didn't work!" Ai sat up, sweat coming from her forehead. She panted, holding her chest.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"A-are you alright?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I guess so...it was only a dream...thank the heavens..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"That's good...do you want to go home now?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I would like to...thank you..." Ai lowered her head to the doctors.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You don't have to thank us; we're doing our duty...but you need to come back next week for your makeshift stitchings you have all over your body..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I am sorry...I tried my best to fix myself up...in my home town, the only doctor was my matep...she was constantly beat up, so she taught me how to stitch myself up temporarily..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You're pretty good...have you ever thought of being a medic-nin? They go on missions like ninja, and they save lives on them if anyone gets hurt..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"But...I have never trained a day in my life..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"There's a school where you can be taught and trained how to become a novice ninja, or gennin...but you need to enroll next year, the classes are all full."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I do not mind...I want to become a ninja for reasons I wish not to mention..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"To get revenge for the person who beat you up, you mean?" Ai looked away, then turned to the medic-nin,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yes...I do not know what he is doing to my matep...or if she is even alive..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"It'll be alright...and you don't have to be so formal all the time...afterall, you're still a kid, right?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yes, you're right...I guess, now I can talk how I usually like to..." Ai smiled slightly, but her face was full of meloncholy.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You alright kid?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"May I go home now?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Uhhhh...sure thing, kid. Just be careful out there; there have been threats of an invasion from other countries, and we don't know when that is going to happen."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Right...but, I know how to kill someone with even a twig..." Ai chuckeled, then stood up. She walked over to the window, opened it up, and jumped out of it, landing perfectly on the ground.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Whoa...she's like a cat..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Tell me about it..."


[/FONT]


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 8, 2008)

awww... poor ai... she's got a bad child hood like shibo... runs in the family.
inner: that's cruel!
what! It was too easy!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 10, 2008)

Shibo: It sucks to be Uirusu ^._.^
Ai: Yes, it sure does -_-
Oro: Ye-
Shibo: Not born into the clan, you no have right to 'plain bout life

*Spoiler*: __ 



    [FONT=&quot]"I'M HOME! Guys, where are you..." Ai saw a note on the little table near the door.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]            _Ai-chan,_[/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot]                        Come to the training grounds; I showed you where they are already.[/FONT]_

  [FONT=&quot]"'Kay, then...off I go to the outside...the cold, cold outside..." Ai put her sandals back on and ran out the door.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]"Hey, there's the small one we met yesteraday, Jiraiya-kun..." Tsunade was glaring at Ai as she ran up the path.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Look at her; she doesn't even have any boots on to keep from getting frostbite...what a stupid runt..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"DON'T CALL ME SMALL!" Ai broke off a twig and thew it at Tsunade, hitting her in the shoulder.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"DAMN, SHE HAS AN ARM!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!" Ai was held back by someone, Orochimaru.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Stop it, Ai-chan...you've made your point already...you have a good aim..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I was trying to aim at either her heart or between her eyes, though..." Everyone was quiet for five minutes, just looking at Ai's calm, innocent-looking face.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You never trained before, right Ai-san?" Jiraiya went up to Ai.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Never...I only taught myself how to throw pencils in certain points of walls at my old home..." Ai picked up another twig and threw it in the dead center of a tree 15 feet (3 meters) away.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"She's good...maybe she can join us in training today..." Jiraiya tried pulling the twig out of the tree, but it didn't budge.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yeah...please, Sarutobi-sensei?" Orochimaru took away a twig that Ai was about to throw at the back of Jiraiya's head.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Who again...? Oh yeah, your teacher!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Do you wish to, Ai-san?" A younger (0.o) version of the third hokage walked over to Ai.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I don't know...my feet are really cold, and I can't feel them, either..." Ai looked at her feet.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Maybe you should get boots, then..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"But...I don't know where to get them."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Hmmm...Tsunade-chan, can you help Ai-san get a pair of boots?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"YOU TRYING TO TORTURE ME, SENSEI?!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Well, it'll be a good way for the two of you to get along..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Can I go with Oro-kun?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Huh? Who's..." Everyone started chuckeling at Ai, who had a look of confusion on her face. Then, Orochimaru stopped laughing; she was talking about him.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"AI-CHAN! DON'T CALL ME THAT!" Orochimaru was blushing.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I-I'm sorry..." Ai started sniffiling and wiping her eyes. Everyone glared at Orochimaru, praticly saying 'you made her cry.'[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"It's alright, I guess..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I-it is?! YAY!" Ai huggged Orochimaru.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Don't hug me..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Sorry...me was happy..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Haha...I can see them dating, right Tsunade-chan?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Agreed..." Tsunade crossed her ams and nodded her head.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Wha..." Orohimaru blushed.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Huh? But...I'm younger than him..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"SHUT UP, JERKS!" Orochimaru threw a snowball at Jiraiya, hitting him in the balls.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"#%!#$%$^$^!$^$!^$!$#$^$^$!%$%$^$%!" Jiraiya rolled in the snow, holding his groin.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"LET ME TRY!" Ai made a snowball with rocks in it and threw it too at Jiraiya's balls.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Owwwww...that outta hurt..." Orochimru was starting to laugh.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Sucks to be you, Jiraiya-kun..." Tsunade walked off into the forest.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"YAY! Me win, Oro-kun?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yes, you won, Ai-chan..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"YAY!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You're so innocent, but so evil, Ai-san..." Sarutobi was trying to hold in laughter, but bits of it came out,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I guess you can take her, Orochimaru-kun..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"'Kay..let's go, Ai-chan..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"YAY! SHOE SHOPPING FOR THE FIRST TIME!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'm only getting you fitted for new sandals and a set of boots, alright?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"OK..."[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]"It smells funny..." Ai was sniffing the strange, new smell of new leather.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"That's the smell of nice formal shoes you're smelling...come on..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Wait for me! You're to fast!" Ai ran up to Orochimaru. They almost looked related...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Do you know what size your shoe is, Ai-chan?" Ai sat down and looked on the engraved part of her shoe.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Size...3..." Ai put her shoe back on.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You need to go up a size for them to last at least two years...so...4...your feet are small..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"And that's for women's, FYI..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I think Tsunade-chan's was...5...ha, you have smaller feet than her..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'm younger than her...and smaller than her...but I'm better at throwing than her?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You're a bit better tan her when it comes to throwing...go get your new shoes, Ai-chan! I need to get a set of formal shoes for myself, so go find your shoes!" [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"yay!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"And ONE other set of shoes besides boots, you got me?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Awwwww...I wanted alot of shoes..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"That you would never wear that would go to the garbage, resulting in wasted money?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Never mind, then..." Ai looked down at her feet. Ai walked in a random direction, looking around for shoes that would fit.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]When the pair left the store, Ai was carrying everything.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Let's grab lunch-"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"THERE YOU TWO ARE!" Tsunade caught up with the pair (plus stack of shoes with boxes.)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'm helping!" Ai's face wasn't visible due to the shoe boxes.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"We're done with training, so we can spend time together!" Jiraiya ran up to the threesome.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You're alright, Jiraiya? I'm shocked you can still walk...your voice is a bit high, though..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Isn't that what happends when you hurt a guy's balls, Oro-kun? Their voice go higher?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"How do you know that?!" Orochimaru jumped away from Ai.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I used to harass the boys who came around my house to make fun of me...I threw pencils at their balls, and they could barely go to the bathroom for a month, they told me. When i hit their balls, they[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]all squeked when the pencil made impact." Everyone could sense she had an innocent face.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You're evil, Ai-chan..." [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I know, Oro-kun."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"hheheheeh..." Jiraiya laughed to himself.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"YOU WANT KIDS IN THE FUTURE, JERK?!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yes."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"THEN SHUT THE HELL UP!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"His name's too long, so that's his nickname for now on..." Ai walked over to Jiraiya.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ahhh...STAY AWAY FROM ME, DEMON GIRL!" Jiraiya ran away. Ai walked away the other way,her head was lowered.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Uhhhh...Ai-chan? Are you..alright...? AI-CHAN, WAIT UP!" Orochimaru tried to catch up to Ai, but she already dissapeared.[/FONT]


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 






     [FONT=&quot]Ai was curled up under a dead tree, hiding her head in her arms. She was rocking back and forth, whimpering quietly.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Why? Why can't I be a slightly normal girl like the others at my village? Why was I cursed with this thing in me...?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Maybe so you could've come to this village and met me..." Ai looked up. Her eyes were filled with tears, and her bangs were soaked with them as well.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Why did...Jiraiya say that...?" Ai wiped her eyes.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You scared him so much, he didn't know what he said..." Orochimaru pet Ai's head,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Why did you care so much? I-I understand if you don't want to tell me..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I-it's because..." Ai took off her coat, and lifted her shirt up to reviel a cresent-shaped seal,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I have a real demon in me....Please, I beg of you, don't tell the others." Ai put her coat back on.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Now I see why you're so hesitant towards some people..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"That's also why I can trust few. I feel like the world's against me..." Ai put her head back in her arms.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"The world's not all against you; there's one person who cares for you..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"W-who?" Ai's head raised slightly.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Me..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"R-really...? You don't care that I have a demon in me?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Nnnnnnnnnope."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ahahahahahaaaa..." Ai started laughing.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Let's go home now, Ai-chan..." Orochimaru stood up, helping Ai up as well.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Years passed (4 actually), and life with Ai became almost routine.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ai-chan...wake up...we need to go get a mission now..." Orochimaru drearly knocked on Ai's door.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I know that. And, I'm up and dressed already."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Good...can you make breakfast, too?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Alright, alright..." Ai opened the door. Her eyes were half closed.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Uhhhhhh...yeah..." Orochimaru looked away, blushing. Ai gripped her mouth.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"A-are you alright, Ai-chan?!"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yeah...toothache, tis all..." Ai walked away, her hand still over her mouth.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Alright...?"[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]"Ugh...another B-rank..." Ai looked at the mission sheet.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"But, here's the plus: We will BOTH go on it."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"eah...you do have a poi-augh!" Ai gripped her mouth, biting her hand,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'll be alright...just head home while I grab some pain killer..." Ai stood up and walked the other way.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"But that's not the way to the..." Orochimaru sighed, walking back home.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]It was completely dark by the time Ai got home.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Sorry...I couldn't think of what to make dinner..." Ai help up two bags full of food.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Where's your pain killer at?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Uhhhhh...shoot, I forgot..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"More like you didn't WANT to get it...or you didn't actually even want to think about it..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Uhhhhhh...well...ok, you caught me...but, I want to tell you something in privacy, please..." Ai lowered her head.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Of course, Ai-chan..." Orochimaru and Ai walked into a small room. Ai closed the door quietly.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I-I never told you something up until now...i thought the pills were enough, but..." Ai was murmuring.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Just spill it, already..." Orochimaru looked at Ai. Ai hugged his neck, breathing lightly against it.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'm a purebread vampire..." Ai bit Orochimaru's neck. His eyes widened, then dialated. His arms limply went around Ai's hips.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I see...and what you meant by pills you meant blood pills, right?" Ai grunted, possible meaning 'yes'.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I understand...if you need my blood..." Orochimaru laid his head down on her shoulder. He felt a tremendous pain in his neck. He gasped, and Ai removed her fangs from his neck.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]He held his neck and mouth, feeling something sharp in his mouth.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I-I'm so sorry...I didn't mean to've drank so much..." Ai was crunched up into a ball, her hands up to her chest,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I lost contoll over my urge for fresh blood...please forgive me!" Ai went up to Orochimaru, holding him.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Gah...I don't want to drink your blood, Ai-chan-GAH!" Orochimaru gripped his mouth again.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You need to if you want to remain in your human form! I beg of you...if you drink my blood, you'll remain in your form forever!" Ai held Orochimaru's head closer  to her neck, causing [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]one of his fangs to puncture her neck and make her bleed. The smell of the blood just took over Orohimaru as he grabbed Ai and sunk his teeth full way into her neck. Her body went [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]completely limp, only her faint breathing and heartbreat were heard in the room. She closed her eyes for a second, then opened them wide when she felt her whole body jolt in pain. She[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]whimpered quietly, and just drooped her head to the side. She felt a hand move her head back to its original position. Her body started shaking as she felt small streams of blood go down[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]her neck. Her breathing became very choppy, along with her heartbeat. Finally, she felt Orochimaru's fangs leave her neck, and her body just fell onto the floor. She felt as though she had [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]no blood left in her body, and her eyes were slowly closing.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ai-chan...what happened to you...? Ai-chan? AI-CHANNNNNNNNN!" Ai closed her eyes, her breathing stopping.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ai woke up in a hospital bed, connected to several bags of blood.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"What happened...? What happened?" Ai looked around, then saw the door was open.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ai-chan...are you...alright?" Orochimaru slowly walked into the room.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'll live; this is the first time someone's taken me to the hospital for lack of blod, though...and this blood feels terrible in my veigns..." Ai tried to lift her arms, but they didn't move.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'm so sorry...I'm so sorry...I would understand if you moved out..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Are you...kidding me? I'm not gonna move out. In fact, since you're a pureblood, too, that means that I have to stay here and make sure you don't go bursercko on your brother..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I-I see..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"But...let me tell you something that my matep told me: The more a guy vampire's fangs go into your neck, he more they love you. So, that means..." Ai smiled devilishly at Orochimaru,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"No wonder you're so shy around me..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Guh...I uhhhh...I...I-I...gah, you caught me..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"And, do you know how girl vampires show their affection?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"How...?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Gah...first, GET ME THE HELL OUT OF THIS PLACE..." Ai yelled into his ear,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Then I can show you..." Ai blushed, then pulled one of the cords to the blood bags out of her arm,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Now, YOU can do the rest of 'em, and get me out of here..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Okay..."[/FONT]


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



    [FONT=&quot]"Yes, home at last!" Ai fell into the couch, relaxing in it.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Remember what you said before-hand?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"What? You mean the cheese in the frindge turned yellow to blue?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"No...the other thing..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"ohhhh yeahhhhhh...guess first...and you can sit down..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Oh, come on..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Pwease?" Ai was wiping her eyes.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Oh, alright..." Orochimaru sat down next to her,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Let me guess...hmmm...a hug?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"No...more...closer..." Ai looked away, blushing.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Don't tell me we're gonna have to strip do-"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"NO WAY IN HELL..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Good...then, I think I know..." Orochimaru held Ai's shoulder.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Well? Tell me..." Ai turned to him, and crawled up to him.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"This..." Orochimaru grabbed Ai's head and kissed her on the lips. Ai put her arms around his neck, her shoulders relaxing. Ai moved her head away,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You're right..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Welllllll...a kiss is mainly what a guy gives a girl...just to let you know..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I know..." Ai laid her head on Orochimaru's chest,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'm very tired, so you'll be my pillow right now..." Ai closed her eyes.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Well, as long as you're right here...will you go out with me?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"HUH?!" Ai shot her head up, causing her head to make contact with his nose. Ai fell to the ground while Orochimaru held his nose on the couch.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"THE HELL?!" Ai was holding her head.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Gah...will you be my girlfriend, in other words?" Orochimaru has still holding his nose.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"A-alright...?" Ai stood up.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Huh?Y-you're serious...?" Orochimaru looked over at Ai. She moved his hands awayfrom his nose, and was cleaning up the blood.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I can't believe you'd let my blood go to such a waste!" Ai closed one of her eyes.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Huh...? Oh, sorry, Ai-chan..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"It's alright...it's my fault anyways...now I have a headache..." Ai rubbed her head.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"It'll be alright...if you take a nap, you might feel better..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You're right...Ai laid her head down on Orochimaru's leg.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"NOT ON ME!" Orochimaru blushed.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Sowy..." Ai got a pillow and laid her head down on it. She closed her eyes and fell asleep.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]"yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh...huh? Oh, yeah...I fell asleep...eheheheheheheheh..." Ai stood up, then fell backwards back into the couch. _Shoot...I still don't have all of my blood _[/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot]replemished yet...[/FONT]_
  [FONT=&quot]"God, it sucks to be me..." Ai rubbed her temples, looking out to the deep blue snow.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You slept for a day and a half, and I'm back!" Inochi popped up behind Ai, arms rested on the back of the couch. Ai jumped and fell down into the couch.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ow...I see you're back, Inochi-kun..." Ai rubbed her arm.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"You alright? You seem...light-headed..." Inochi looked into Ai's dark green eyes. Ai turned away,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'll be alright...I'm just very low on chakura, tis all..." Ai limply stood up, walking over to the small staircase,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I need more rest...don't bring up anything for me to eat, alright?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"OK, Ai-chan..." [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Thank you, Inochi-kun...good night..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Night..." Inochi smiled at Ai, blushing. Ai giggled and walked slowly up the stairs until she wasn't seen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ai laid down into her bed,covering herself with the multible layers of covers. She shivered, her feeling of cold was heard in her shaky breath. She breathed heavily, still shaking greatly. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]She stood up and walked over to the wall-mounted thermometer, it read 76. Ai walked into her bathroom and took out her thermometer and stuck it in her mouth. A few minutes later,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]she took it out. It read 104.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ewwwww...not good..." Ai walked out to the hall, where she saw Inochi was about to go into his room.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Inochi-kun...help me..." Ai collapsed to the ground, wheezing and shaking. Inochi ran over to her, checking her vitals. Then, he felt her cheeks and forehead. They were burning up. Inochi[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]picked Ai up and took her back to her room. He placed her in her bed, covering her up to her neck under her covers. He ran into her bathroom, and grabbed a dry hand towel and a basin full[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]of water and ran back over to Ai. He dampened the towel with the water and placed it on her forehead.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"It'll be alright, Ai-chan...I'l get Tsunade-chan here ASAP...just stay..." Inochi ran out of the room, down the hall, jumped off the banaster of the second floor, and ran right out the door to the [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]other side of the village.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]"AI-CHAN!"  Inochi ran over to Ai, who was starting to cough up blood. Tsunade placed her hand over the faint bite marks on Ai's neck.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Oh, what do we have here? It looks like Ai-chan got bit by something...or, more like...some_one_." Tsunade turned to Orochimaru.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"W-what do you mean?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Oh, come on...the likeliness that these aren't your bite marks is 3/4...an plus, you'd be the only one who would leave a black hair in Ai's hair..." Tsunade lifted a small black hair out of Ai's hair.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"So, you're calling me a vampire?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yep...your own brother doesn't have long hair..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Orrrrr...it might be from the cou-"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"THE POSITION THAT YOU HAD TO KEEP YOUR HEAD LEFT THIS HAIR THERE...and, there's blood still on some of your hair on your head." Tsunade pointed at the bloody hairs.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Don't...blame him" Ai wheezed,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I...needed blood...so badly...and he...let me drink...his-*cough ough* but...I drank too...much...so I made...him drink...mine..." looked up at the ceiling, then out the window. Tsunade looked at Ai,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]then Orochimaru,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Is this true?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yes...Ai-chan would never lie..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"And that's why she went to the hospital?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yes..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Why did you let her drink your blood?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Becuase she can't tolerate blood pills...that's what she told me."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"How do you know hat she wasn't lieing?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Becuase I trust her..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Why?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Becuase...I love her..." Everyone gasped.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"HA! I TOLD YOU, TSUNADE-CHAN!" Jiraiya pointed at Tsunade.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"So...Ai-chan...what would happen if Orochimaru drank your blood and you were in this condition?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"My...syntoms would go...away, but the chances...of Oro-kun getting...sick, if not more...sick would be present..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ai-chan...I would do anything to make you feel better...don't worry about me..." Orochimaru sat down next to Ai, petting her hand.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"So...you would drink her blood? You know the risks-"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Do I care about the risks?"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"No..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Precisely...Ai-chan...would it be al-"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Do what you want..." 'ai wheezed deeply, emptying her lungs of air. Orochimaru picked up Ai's limp body, putting her neck up to his fangs. He bit into Ai's neck. Ai put her arm around his neck, but[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]it couldn't take its own weight, and fell off in a second. Everyone was tense as they heard Ai's breathing become lighter and lighter. Ai winced as he removed his fangs from her neck, her body fell [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]into his arms.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ai-chan..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"I'll be alright... just let...me rest..." Ai's head went limp; she was out cold.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Ai...chan..." Orchimaru fell backwards, landing on the ground head-first. Ai landed in his arms, asleep.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"T-they're both out..."Tsunade went over to the pair,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"And, they look llike they're going to stay where they are, too..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Alright, then...I'm going back home now..g'night..." Jiraiya walked out of the room, yawning.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Can you get these two covered up, Inochi-kun?" Tsunade turned to Inochi.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Yeah...I can just put them in their rooms. You go home..." Inochi picked up Ai and put her back into her bed, again under her covers.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Since Orohimaru's room is on the way out, I'll take him there...you go to bed..."[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"Thank you..." Inochi yawned and walked out of the room. Tsunade picked up Orochimaru and slung him over her back.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]"OK, lover boy, you can't stay in this room..." Tsunade whispered into his ear to prevent Ai from waking up. He didn't respond, which was good.


[/FONT]


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

holy crao oro is a vampire... 
OH  MY GOD!! EVERYBODY RUN!!! ORO GOT KISSED BY A GIRL THAT ISN'T BEING FORCED TO KISS HIM!! RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 11, 2008)

Ai: But...buttt*starts tearing up*
Shibo: It was a winter never to forget
Ai: SHIBO-CHANN! *//*
Shibo:...Matep, it's like a JOKE...gawd...
Oro: That wasn't funny, though 
Shibo: HOLY CRAP WHERE THE HELL DID YOU COME FROM?!
Oro: I was always behind Ai-chan...
Ai: *claps hands* I'm protected by Oro-kun
Shibo:

*Spoiler*: __ 




When Orochimaru woke up, he saw Ai curled up in a cell across from him. He tried clanging the metal bars, but she didn't wake up.
"AI-CHAN!" Orochimru threw a stone at Ai, waking her up in a flash.
"Huh?! What did I do?!" Ai looked around. Then, she relized she was in a cell. She walked over to the bars, then relized orochimaru was on the other side.
"Oh, Oro-kun...where am I?"
"We're in cells..."
"But I don't like this one...I like yours more..."
"DO I HEAR MY LITTLE GIRL COMPLAINING ABOUT SOMETHING?!" A well built, tall man walked down the hall. He had brown, very spikey hair, and dark green eyes. His teeth were as sharp
as spikes, and a smell of death lingered on his dark clothes. On his neck, he had a mist village headband, but it was sliced up so that you could barely see the symbol. He kneeled down to Ai's
height, a calm look on his face. As he reached in, Ai stumbled away from the door.
"Oh, come here, little one...I just want to see you again..."
"S-s-s-s-s-stay away from me..." Ai was shaken to the core. Her father unlocked the cell door, then went over to Ai. He grabbed her neck,
"You won't get away this time, wretch...time for you to face the consenquences of your actions..." He took out a kunai, tapping it up against Ai's stomach. He started forcing the kunai in more, Ai just
whimpered as the kunai broke her skin. She screamed as her father stabbed her thriugh her stomach and out of her back, missing her spinal cord by inches. She fell to the round, shaking. Her breathing 
got lighter and lighter, until it was barely heard.
"Hmp...I'll just let her rot, now..." Her father locked the cell up again and left the small hall.
"Ai-chan...wake up...please don't die...didn't you say that you wanted to bring your father to the light of justice? Then, you can't die...you ca-" There was a small blast. It blasted from the side of 
Orochimaru's cell. Crawling out of it was Tsunade and Jiraiya.
"Hey, we found ya!" Jiraiya punched Orochimaru in the back.
"Now...we just need to get to Ai-chan's cell, then to Keiha-san's-"
"Ai-chan needs medical attention...she just suffered an injury to her stomach, and that's about all I know..."
"Crap...alright, then..." Tsunade stuck a small paper bomp on the front wall of Orochimaru's cell,
"Cover your ears..." Tsunade snapped her fingers, and the wall was blown away.  Then, Tsunade put a paper bomb on Ai's cell, and set it off. She ran in to see Ai's injuries. Ai was barely breathing, and
her heart rate was very weak. 
"I need an actuall doctor to heal Ai-chan...I can't heal an injury this severe yet..."
"Wait...is Keiha-san a doctor?" Jiraiya stuck a paper bomb on eack wall, blasing them off. Keiha was in the corner of her cell, her arms had fresh scars.
"KEIHA-SAN! WE NEED YOUR HELP!"
"Huh? For what...?"
"We need you to help us heal Ai-chan..." Tsunade popped her head through the hole. Keiha jumped up without saying a word and went over to Ai's motionless body. She put her hand over the open hole
in Ai's stomach.
"I need someone to breathe for her while I heal her. She's not breathing."
"Hey, Orochimaru-kun, you be her lungs, pal." Jiraiya voluntold Orochimaru.
"Oh, of course choose the boyfriend, of course" Orochimaru mumbled under his breath. He looked down at Ai.
"Hey, kid..you need to focus..the faster we get her healed, the faster she'll recover..."
"Oh, sorry..." Everyone was tense as Keiha lit her hands up with chakura.

Orochimaru carried the unconsious Ai out of the small hole of which the group escaped from.
"I know someone who'll hide us from Konadae, let's go..."
"Konadae" Jiraiya asked.
"Ai's father, dimwit..."
"Don't call me a dimwit, albino boy!"
"Both of you, can it!"
"Shhh!"
"Sorry..."
"We're almost there...faster!" Keiha opened a small window, big enough for all five to get in.
"I'll hold Ai-chan, you guys go in...and be quick..." Keiha held Ai as everyone else went in. Keiha held Ai and slipped through the opening without a hitch.

"Thank you so much, Hisagi-kun...I owe you so much..." Keiha was stitching up Ai's old stitches.
"No prob...I've helped you since Ai-chan was born. You know, I saw that that child was going to free us from this hell when I first saw her. I think she will, too..."
"Don't get your hopes up just yet, Hisagi-kun...we're not out of the woods quite yet. These guys need to arrest Konadae and take him to Konoha for a fair trial."
"Huh...then, what'll happen to us?" Hisagi turned to Orochimaru.
"More than likely he'll be exicuted, either that or go to the mist, and they'll also make him go to court. Then, if they do that, he would defenetly be exicuted, and you guys might get some kind of payment for rebuilding your houses and whatnot. Then, ninja would come to sniff out the rogues, then-"
"Cut the crap, Orochimaru-kun..." Jiraiya yawned, staring at Orochimaru.
"In otherwards, there is over 85% chance that Konade will be exicuted..."
"Only 85%? That's bad..."
"But, the more evidence and witnesses, the better...he'll be charged for child abuse, attempted manslaughter,treason and other things...the manslaughter charge and child abuse might just be the ticket to get him exicuted...or life in jail..."
"What would rape count as?" Hisagi looked a Keiha, then back at Orochimaru.
"Huh? Oh, I think...if there's enough evidence, I think...20-50 years in jail. But still, who-"
"ALright it was me!" Keiha threw a bloody pile of bandages at Hisagi.
"But...when did it happen?"
"It happened 13 years ago...then, nine months later I had Ai-chan...I loved her with all my heart, but she and I were always beat up for no apparent reason. That's why I told her to go to Konoha: So she could bring her father to justice.Now I see I made a good choice. Just-" Just then, one of the glass windows was broken by a burning arrow.
"EVERYONE! RUN OUT! THE HOUSE IS ON FIRE!" Tsunade forced down the door, helping everyone out.
"Keiha-san! Come on- oh no!" Tsunade looked at the collapsed Keiha. Herleg was shot by an arrow, but it wasn't flamming. 
"TSUNADE-CHAN!" Jiraiya pulled Tsunade out of the way of the frame of the door. Now, Keiha couldn't escape. She limply stood up and walked over to the window. 
"MATEP!" Ai was trying to help her mother out, but was restrained by Orochimaru.
"AI-CHAN! IT'S TOO LATE!"
"NO! LET ME GO! I WANT TO SAVE MA-"
"Why would you want to save that trash, wretchlett...?" Konade walked over to the pair, smashing Orochimaru in the head with his bow.
"ORO-KUN!" Ai was hit in the neck with the bow, but didn't pass out. She glared up at Konade, her eyes turning from green to pitch black.
"W-what the hell...happened to you?" Konade stepped back as Ai walked over to him.
"You...you bastard...you hurt Oro-kun...you-" There was a loud scream coming from the buring house. A hand smeared down the black windows, which smashed after the hand disapeared. Ai's eyes widened, then turned to Konade,
"I'LL KILL YOU!" Ai tried to grab Konade's neck, but was caught by Orochimaru.
"Stop, Ai-chan...we're supposed to bring him ba-what happened to you?" Orochimaru put his hand next to her left eye. It slowly reverted back to its original color, same with the other eye.
"Oro...kunnn..." Ai's head limped to the side. Konade ran towards Orochimaru and Ai, but was blocked my several ANBU.
"Konade? You're under arrest...come with us to Konoha, and you might live a few more days..."
"Hmp...you're not taking me awa-" Ai kicked Konade in the balls. He fell to the ground, whimpering in a high tone.
"Hmp...that...should do...it..." Ai collapsed. She was completely out of chakura, and couldn'tstay concious another second.

"Ai-chan...wakey-wakey, tired head..."Orochimaru was lightly shaking Ai up.
"mph...phet meh slweeeeeeeeppppp..." Ai burried her head deeper into her pillow.
"YOu know...you need to get to the courthouse early, y'know..."
"CRAP, I FORGOT!" Ai jumped up and started undressing, forgeting that Orochimaru was in the room.
"AI-CHAN! I'M STILL HERE!" Orochimaru closed his eyes.
"Oh..oops...then, wait, GET THE HELL OUT!" Ai pushed Orochimaru out of her room, locking the door the second he was out. Ai sighed, and quickly dressed into her black kimono with white swans on the hem. She tied her hair up so her bangs wouldn't be tied up, but to the sides of her head.
"I'M DAMN HUNGRY!" Ai opened the door. Orochimaru was there, and with a nice bagel. Ai swipped the bagel out of his hand and started eating it.
"I licked the sesame seeds off of that..."
"I don't care...I'm damn hungry..." Ai kept on chomping down on the bagel (poor bagel D: ) until she bit her lip.
"Ow..owwww...my lip..." Ai wiped her lip off with her hand. There was a red line going down from her wrist to her knuckle.
"Here..." Orochimaru started licking her lip. Ai turned away, blushing.
"Remember...you made me a freaking vampire...oyu are my pretty vampire girlfriend..." Orochimar put his arms around Ai.
"I-I know...I'm just not used to it, tis all..."
"It's alright...we have to go now, Ai-chan..."
"Oh, ok..."[/spoiler


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

-.-
that.. is the creepiest... thing... i have ever.... read...
inner: What?
you know...
inner: Oh.. oro licking the ladies lip without her killin him?
yeah...
inner: Hm... i have to agree.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 11, 2008)

Ai:...>///>
Oro: What?
Ai:...
Oro: What's wrong? ._.
Ai: Why?
Oro:...
Ai:>.> We're bot very quiet...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ai gulped as she saw her father coming into the court room. He glared at her, his eyes full of hate. She turned around, then looked at her attorney.
"What would happen if he went after me?"
"He would be lead out of here via guards..."
"A-alright-"
"All rise..." The guard for the judge called out. Everyone stood up as the judge came in and sat down at is table. Everyone sat down. Ai looked down, moving her shoulders all over the place. She looked at the jury, smiling faintly at the dozen grownups. She sighed, hoping that she and he attorney could win the case.

"Next, I call up Ai Uirusu" her attorney looked ver at her, winking at her. Ai stood up and hesitantly walked over to the empty chair next to the judge. She glanced at her father, then looked away, shaking.
"Now, Ai-san...how was your relationship with your father...?"
"Well...it was...very bad, if not...dangerous...he always beated me, and also my matep...or my mother, for those who don't know Hikaran. She always got the full might of Konade..."
"Now...I'm sorry to interrupt you, but you didn't call him your father, but by his full name. Why?"
"That was what I was about to say...he always treated me and matep like trash, so I disowned him...I can't even THINK of him as being a parent..."
"Now...why did you run away from your home 4 years ago?"
"Like I said before, he beat me, and also threatened my life..." Ai was becoming braver and braver now.
"Why did you come to Konoha?"
"My matep told me to...she said to become a stong ninja and bring Konade to justice...she said she might not make it to see the day..." Ai started sniffiling,
"She was right...he killed her in cold blood...he deserves to die, too..." Ai glared at Konade with tear-filled eyes. Her eyes flashed red, then receded back.
"On your mission, did he try to kill you or your commrades?"
"Oh, no dur...he wanted to keep on terrorising that poor, poor town...if you ask my boyfriend, he'll show you the injury he got from that man...and ask my other commrades. They all got burns from the burning house. If you can seeee..." Ai unraveled the bandages from her arms to reviel slight burns,
"And this isn't all...I could pretty much go into my chainmale and show you the beatings if you want me to..."
"No...that won't be necesary...I rest my case, everyone...if you let this man free, this girl might DIE! She's trying her best to be brave here, ladies and gentlemen. If you could see, you would see she's really shaking, she's so scared." Ai's attorney sat down. Next, it was Konade's attorney.
"Well, then...Ai-san, did your mother ever lie to you?"
"What does that have to do with anything? She never did lie to me, anyways..." 
"Next: Did you ever think that there was good in your father's heart?" Ai started laughing.
"You're kidding me, right? You're kidding me! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That's a good joke, man..."
"I'm serious..."
"Then I'll give you a serious answer: HELL NO." Ai stuck out her tongue. A few people snickered in the background.
"Rgh...alright, then..." The attorney sat back down. Ai stood up and left the stand back to her chair.
"Next, I'd like to call to the stand Konade..." Konade walked up to the chair and sat down in it.
"Now...why do you want to take care of Ai-san now?"
"She's my only kid...and I want to care for her all the way..."
"How was your relationship with Keiha-san, Ai-san's mother?"
"When I asked her to marry me...she turned me down, so we were still dating until the day she died..."
"Do you truly love Ai-san?"
"Yes."
"Nothing more to say..." Now it was Ai's attorney's turn to ask Konade.
"Did you ever care for Ai-san, like feed her or treat her injuries?"
"Well, of course..." Konade's voice was shaking with anger now. He was within striking distance of Ai.
"Your honor." Ai stood up. Everyone looked at her, even the jury.
"Yes?"
"Can you put me under the court's protection, please? And move him somewhere else in the room, too?" At that moment, Konade launched at Ai, full intent to silence her permanently. Ai jumped back, doging Konade, and also landing in Orochimaru's lap. He grabbed Ai and ducked under the chair, landing on top of Ai. He hid her head under his chest, trying to be a human sheild for Ai.
"Shhh..." Ai nodded her head and flattened her body so it would be harder to detect her. There was a loud crash through the window, and Konade jumped out the window. Ai slipped out from under Orochimaru and took a shard of glass. She threw the shard at Konade's head, killing him instantly. Ai's hand was bleeding from the shard, but besides that, was alright. The guards went over to Konade, checking his pulse. They walked over to the judge, whispering something in his ear. He nodded his head,
"Well, now...the deffendant is dead, and Ai-san was using self-deffence...I say this case is well over. Everyone is dissmissed." The judge walked out of te side door. Ai started laughing, then passed out. A few medic-nin that ere standing by were over at her side in a minute. They placed her in a stretcher and walked her off to the hospital...

End of flashback



Now I have to write up more chappys, or else I'm screwed...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

O.o that is soo... cool... she killed her dad!! AI IS MY HERO!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"I'm so happy you gave him your kind of justice, Ai-chan...but did you really have to kill him?"
"Youre kidding me, right?" Ai was placing a damp towel over Orochimaru's forehead.
"Well...you became an orph-"
"Better to be an orphan that to be dead, no, hun? Now LAY DOWN."
"Not without something..."
"OK, if it's anything with sugar, n-" Ai felt a sharp pain in her neck. She fell to her knees, panting. She started blacking out, closing her eyes. She fell to the ground, her breath faint.

Shibo was sitting in a tree, staring at the moon. She took a sip from her shot of sake, her eyes full of sorrow. She smiled slightly,
"I'm ridiculous. Drinking to calm myself down? I'm underage, too..." She leaned back, looking at the stars.
"I'm just grateful that...well, we're still alive. But, everyone's in pain, even me. And, I can't get hurt that easily..." She chugged the rest of her sake down.
"Eh...time to head in..." Shibo limply jumped out of the tree, landing on her feet.She walked slowly back to the hideout.

"Rrrrrrrrrrrr...this is great. Just great." Shibo was rubbing her head,
'First time I ever got a hangover. So, this is why patep is cranky sometimes in the morning..." Shibo stood up, then quickly fell back into her bed,
"Owwwwwww...."
"You have to rest, shibo-chan..." Ai walked in, her neck was andaged. She had a tray with water, toast, and some milk.
"Hmp...look at yourself. You're struggeling to even walk..." Shibo laid down, putting the covers up to her stomach.
"OH, Shibo-chan...I'm used to this..."
"Why?"
"Oh. Well...that's something that you will find out in the future, little one. But, right now, you need to eat."
"But i'm not hungry...it feels like it if I eat, I'll barf."
"That's why I brought you milk...it helps your father, so it might help you..."
"How did you learn this?" Shibo was holding the glass of milk, looking up at her mother.
"Let's just say...I had alot to clean up before I tried giving him milk..." Ai chuckeled slightly, then sighed,
"Just drink it." Shibo took a sip of the milk, then chugged the rest down. She took a chomp of the toast.
"Huh...it worked..." Ai sighed,
"That's good...now I know what to give you if you have a hangover again. just sleep after you finish your breakfast, alright?"
"'Kay, matep..."

"Matep...?" Shibo was jumping through the trees, along with Ai.
"Hm?"
"Why are we going to this town?"_ Maybe even rip her eyes out, too_. Ai started chuckeling devilishly. Shibo looked over at her mother, a concerned look on her fance.
"Uhhhhh...matep? Why are you laughing like that?" ai snaped back into reality,
"I hate the person we're going after...and I was thinking evil things...sorry..."
"No prob..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

who's de person.... who???


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 14, 2008)

You can guess..
Ai: Make her burn on a post, too...*under the wheather*
Oro: You're really are angry, aren't you?
Ai:...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 15, 2008)

Ai:...
Oro: NO, THE SILENT TREATMENT!!!*sobbing*

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Wowwwwwwwwwww..." Shibo looked up at the tall sign. She had her hair tied up in a bun, her face and head hidden under her straw hat.
"We're here, alright...that wretch's stench is effecing this town..." Ai's hair was tied up in a lose ponytail, along with her straw hat. She covered her nose with her hand.
"Matep...that's not nice..."
"Shibo-chan...in life, there are some things of which you can say mean things of..."
"Oh, so I can call Konoha a town of hobos?" Shibo's face lit up.
"No. Let's go and try to catch Tsunade before your father...if he wins..." Ai walked up the stairs to the entrance of the town.
"Hey! WAIT FOR MEEEE~" Shibo ran up the stairs to try to catch up with het mother.

Shibo was dragging her feet up the stairs, while Ai was stoming , sniffing the air.
"Shibo-chan, she's just up ahe-" All of the sudden, the ground rummbled. Ai looked up, around, and saw a huge snake only feet away.
"AI-SAMA! SHIBO-SAMA!" Kabuto was waving his hand. Ai jumped up on the snake, and punched Kabuto in the face. Shibo summoned one of vultures to lift her up.
"We lost, matep...what happens if we lose?" Shibo unted her hair, then tied it in two ponytails.
"Not us, only mee..." Ai tok off her hat, then started hitting herself in the head with it.
"Mateeeeeeeeeeeeeep...you're making your head bleed..."
"I don't care...wahhhh..."
"Ai-chan...you're making a fol out of youeself...and...STOP!" Ai stopped, then looked up at Orochimaru, her eyes asking him 'What did I do?'.
"That's where I got thos eyes from!" Shibo hugged Ai's neck.

Shibo was sitting on the wall of the hall, looking at Tsunade and Shizune. Ai was growling at Tsunade. She was also hiding behind Orochimaru.
"Why does matep hate you?"
"Well, we used to be-"
"Still are" Ai cut in.
"Y-yes...still are, old-"
"You got old..I will remain forever youthful..." Ai stuck out her tongue.
"W-what did you say, Ai-chan?"
"YOU TIS OLD HAG" Shibo yelled out into the air. She quickly covered her mouth with her hands, causing her to fall off the wall and land on her butt next to Orochimaru. She crawle behind Ai, growling at Tsunade. Ai sighed, then kicked her leg to the side, causing Shibo to fall off of it and fly three feet.
"You're a bad mother, Ai-chan. Your daughter is just like you..."
"Oh, yeah? At least I have a family, you ugly-assed, big-brested hog..." Ai grinned, and jumped onto the top of the wall.
"And let the mud-slinging begin..." Orochimaru started backing up into the wall, then stopped.
"Yeah? Well, you're a whore!" Tsunade threw a rock at Ai, missing her by a mile.
"Me? a whore? You're one to talk, wetch!" Ai threw a rock at the wall behind Tsunade.
"You missed!"
"I didn't want your terrible blood spraying everywhere! Then I would barf!"
"patep...they're scaring me...when will they stop fighting?" Shibo was hiding behind Orochimaru, holding his leg.
"Either for half an hour, or when they just syop, or if they...DON'T KILL EACHOTHER!!!"
"I won't, hun!"
"YOU WHORE, AI-CHAN!"
"WRETCH!"
"WHORE!"
"WRETCH!"
"WHORE!"
"SHUT THE HELL UP!" Shibo yelled into Orochimaru's ear.
"Shibo-chan...I wasn't the one fighting...don't yell in my ear..."
"She's right, Orochimaru-sama..we didn't come here to start a fight, Ai-sama, please calm down."
"You're right..." Ai jumped off of the wall, and backed up to the wall. She helped Shibo up, and patted the top of her head.
"Well? Shall we start to negotiate?"

"AW, COME ON!" The four were at the town gate. The sun was starting to fall.
"WHY DO I HAVE TO STAY?!"
"You'll have Shibo-cha-SHIBO-CHAN, GET BACK HERE!" Shibo was creeping off into the woods, then stopped.
"But...I don't like that lady...she's ugly..." Shibo stck out her tongue.
"Just make sure Ai-chan doesn't get into another figh with her, alright? And, it's just a week..."
"Yes...the first week we've been apart ever since you found me, patep..." Shibo held Orochimaru's arm.
"It'll be alright, Shibo-chan... I don't want to be here either. Just think of it as a week where we could have some real girl-to-girl bonding..."
"Yuck..." Shibo stuck out her tongue again.
"Bye, Shibo-chan..." Orochimaru and Kabuto walked into the forest.
"Wah...wahhhh..." Shibo just stood there, then started back to town.
"Don't we need to find a NICE motel we can stay in for the week...I have the money, so it'll be all on me..."
"Can we eat first, Shibo-chan? I'm hungry..." Ai's head was at the side. She was holding her growling stomach, chuckeling nervously.
"Fine...let's go...and, let's go find the nasty lady, too...maybe she can sneak me a shot of sake..."
"NO DRINKING FOR HEALING SHIBO-CHAN!"
"YES SAKE FOR SHIBO-CHAN! IT CALMS ME!"

"So...life been good for you, Ai-chan?" Tsunade took a sip from her sake shot.
"Not recently...been confascating all the sake I see that Oro-kun or Shibo-chan might've been in...y'know where Oro-un hides his sake? Best for you NOT to know..." Ai took a sip from her sake, too.
"I want sake..."
"You get no sake, Shibo-chan..."
"I have sake..." Shibo took the whole thing of sake,
"Oh, and patep hides his sake under his pillow, or...no, me no want to say it..."
"Oh, you better not...NOW, GIVE ME THE SAKE BACK!"
"NEVAR!" Shibo chugged the whole bottle down. Tsunade looked at Shibo, then at Ai,
"She's like her father, isn't she?"
"Sadly..." Ai rubbed her temples.
"TSUNADE!" There was a...familiar voice...that Ai heard. She turned her head slowly, then ducked in cover. Shibo looked up,
"NARUTO?!"
"SHIBO?!"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

WTF?!??! WHAT THE HELL IS NARUTO DOING THERE???? NARUTO!! GET OUT!!! YOU'RE RUINING POSSIBLE FIGHTING AND FUNNY MOMENTS!!
inner: you know... naruto could get killed...
Oh!! Never mind! naruto come in!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 17, 2008)

Shibo: HE'S LIKE KIN! I WON'T LET HIM DIEEEEE!!!
No, you're just lonely and you want a friend that has ADD...
Shibo: YOUR LITTLE COUSINS HAVE ADHD! and they rock and are cute

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Hm? Jiraiya...?Why the fuck are you here?" Ai stared at Jiraiya.
"To see you again, Ai-chan..."
"STAY.AWAY.FROM.MATEP..." Shibo gave Jiraiya the death glare.
"Shibo-chan...you don't have to defend me...like your father..."
"YOU'VE HAD SAKE! And I want more..." Shibo crossed her arms, sticking out her tongue.
"You're underage, though..."Naruto was eating a little fishy (wahhh.)
"So? Patep gives me sake ALL the time!"
"Shibo-chan...your father is a bad influence on you..."
"But matep...I can hear you two doing dirty things from the other side of the hide-"
"AND YOU HEAR GOOD CAUSE OF YOUR-"
"EVEN KABUTO AND KIMIMARO AGREE..."
"Oh...they do?"
"Yes..." Shibo smiled devilishly. Everyone was staring at Ai. She slid under the table. Suddenly, there was a loud boom, then a crackle. It started downpouring. Shibo started  shaking, curling up into a ball in the seat.
"Huh? Are you alright, Shibo-chan?" Jiraiya tried talking to Shibo, but she only murmered something in Hikiran.
"I need to get her back to her room, make her hot cocoa, get her in her PJ's, and give her Mr.Fluffums. Let's go..." Ai picked up Shibo, buting her cape aound her, like a blanket. There was another crash, and Shibo hid her face. She started crying.
"What's wrong with her?" Naruto looked at Shibo.
"She's affraid of thunder and lightning. Oro-kun told me that she told him that she got stuck by lightning once. So, it's to be expected."
"Hey, pervy sage, can we go, too?"
"Huh?!"
"It'll be alright...she feels better when there's more people around. Just hurry up..." Ai ran out of the tavern, out into the rain.

Shibo was in her PJ's, curled up on the couch under a blanket. She was holding a teddy bear. Ai came in with a big thing of hot cocoa with four cups.
"I hope this isn't your hot cocoa recipie..." Jiraiya sniffed the hot cocoa.
"No...it's Oro-kun's recipie...it helps Shibo-chan calm down during a thunderstorm."
"It's not poisoned, is it?"
"I wouldn't give my daughter poisoned hot cocoa..." Ai gave Shibo the hot cup. Shibo drank it all, then gave the cup back to Ai,
"More please..." Ai filled up the cup again, and Shibo drank that cup just as fast as the last one. Ai filled up the cup, then gave it to Shibo.
"I need to make more...you make sure that lasts, little one..." Shibo took a sip of the hot cocoa, then set it down on the coffie table.
"You alrigt, Shibo-chan?"
"A little..." Shibo hugged Mr.Fluffums,
"Matep, where's Mr.Albino-bear?"
"In your bag..."
"OK..." Shibo got her bag from the floor, then took out a bigger, but white, bear out. She laid down on the couch, the bear acting like a pillow. Then, her bag started to move, and Juu Dee Jumped out. He had a little letter tied to his leg. Shibo untie the letter from Juu Dee's leg, and read it. When she was finished, she curled up with the letter. Ai came in, two things of hot cocoa. She saw the letter, then sighed.
"Shibo-chan..." Ai pet Shibo's head as she started to wimper. Naruto walked over to Shibo, looking at her face. She just hid it in Mr.Albino-bear's big, cotton-filled stomach.
"What happened?"
"Someone's condition's gotten worst..."
"Who's?"
"Naruto, don't ask them; it's none of your buisness..."
"Kimimaro-kun...." Shibo started sobbing now. Ai hugged her as tight as she could. Then, Shibo went silent. She wasn't moving or breathing. Ai checked her heartrate, nothing. She then checked for breath moving, nothing either. Ai set Shibo down on the floor, then looked at the two boys,
"Please go to another room...I don't want Shibo-chan getting embarassed." 
"W-what's going on?" Naruto was dragged out of the room by Jiraiya.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

o.o ai has to do something doesn't she.... oh crap... PERVY SAGE AND NARUTO ARE THERE?!?!? WTF?!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 17, 2008)

Ai:...
Jiraiya: *peeping through keyhole* crap...
Ai: KICK OF JUSTICE!!!*kicks Jiraiya in balls*
Jiraiya:#%!$#%$#^$%&$%@$^#@@#...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

:rofl LOL!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 18, 2008)

Ai: I was trained side-by-side by Tsunade-chan....
Oro: *shibo helps clapping*I luv Ai-chan ;3
Ai: Doesn't that hurt?
Oro: No...I'm on your heavy pain killer
Shibo: And...on some of the medicine I've made...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo was asleep in her bed, now wearing a different set of Pj's on. Her previous set was torn down the front down the middle.
"OK, guys, if you want to, you can come in..." Ai put the covers over Shibo up to her neck. Naruto looked at Shibo,
"What happened to her?" Naruto poked Shibo's shoulder. She winced, then woke up. She looked at Naruto, then the ceiling.
"Crap..."
"What happened to you, Shibo-chan?"
"Why should I tell you? I don't want to." Ai pinched the end of Shibo's ear.
"GAH!! THE HELL, STOP THAT!!" Shibo tried swatting Ai's hand away, but she still pinched Shibo's ear.
"This is what I do to your father when he's bitchy, too..."
"THE FUCK!! STOP, DAMMIT!"
"More cussing gets you more pain..." Ai started pinching the other ear now. Shibo screamed, then was quiet. Ai stopped,
"See? Best way to calm a bitchy-moment..."
"That hurt like hell..." Shibo sat up, rubbing her ears.
"What did I just say, Shibo-chan?"
"BUT ME NO BITCHY!! ME NO CAMFORTABLE 'ROUND OLD GUY AND KIN!" Shibo pointed to Jiraiya and Naruto.
"Shibo-chan..."
"What? Wait..." Shibo looked down at her PJ's,
"THE HELL ME WAER NICE PJ'S?!"
"You're old ones are beyond repair now...and thse are the ones your father made you..."
"YEAH, THEY THE NICE ONES! ME NO WANT THEM RUINED!"
"It's a button-front...thet will last a long time, Shibo-chan..."
"But...I don't want to get them blo-"
"THEY'RE BLACK FOR THAT REASON!! THE FABRIC MAKES BLOOD EASY TO REMOVE!"
"Geez...don't be so yelly-like..."
"Shibo-chan..." Ai pulled Shibo's ear.
"GAH!!!"
"Don't act smart around me, young lady..."
"ME SORRY!!!"

It was morning. The rain stopped, as well. Ai was walking down the wet street. She had on a mini kimono that stopped at her knees, with slits that went up to her hips. She wore shorts down about half way down to her knees. From the end of the shorts down she wore mesh stockings and boots that went up to her ankles. She was wearing pale pink lipstick and magenta-colored eye shadow.
"Matep...I thought patep said to wear that only at home..." Shibo was wearing a lolita dress.
"I know...I just don't want this to shrink, that's all."
"Matep...guys are giving you a dirty look..." Shibo glared at every guy who looked their way. Just then, Jiraiya ran up to the pair.
"Whoa...A-A-A-Ai-c-c-c-c-c-c-chan...that's a n-n..." Shibo gave Jiraiya the death glare. Jiraiya tensed up.
"You say anything dirty, and you'll die by my hand, human..." Shibo activated her Ketsueki Me.
"S-sorry, Shibo-chan...your dress is nice..."
"Yeah...I made it myself..."
"Really? You're good at sewing..."
"Thanks..." Shibo walked off.
"Huh? Where are you going?"
"Find somewhere to sleep. I'm still tired from last night's events..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

jiraiya's the most perverted idiot on the planet...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

Shibo:... Me can wear something better...
Ai: you better not, young lady...
Shibo: YOU wear it... So why can't I?
Ai: You're underage to even drink...
Shibo: I know, but i still do 

*Spoiler*: __ 




"ME FREAKING BORED!" Shibo kept hitting her head against the tree she was sleeping in. Then, she felt blood in her hair.
"Me goooodz..." Shibo smiled devilishly, then spread the blood all over her face and hands. She walked to Ai's hotel room, and knocked on the door.
"Matep...me has a boo-boo..."
"The door's unlocked, Shibo-chan...let me see the- OH MY GOD!" Ai ran over to Shibo. She checked the stitches on her face, then felt the back of Shibo's head. There was blood there.
"Ahem...why did you fake?"
"Cause I'm bored...and patep would know that I was faking it, too..."
"Well..."
"I know what you're going to say, 'I'm not Oro-kun'...you say it all the time"
"I-I do?"
"Yeah..I'm sick of it, too."
"Oh, hun..." Ai hugged Shibo, "Only a few more days here...it'll be alright..."
"But...I feel like a part of me is gone...I don't feel like myself..." Ai looked into Shibo's eyes.
"I see...I can see into your soul through your eyes, and it looks like there is a spot missing..." Ai deactivated her Ketsueki Me, then hugged Shibo again,
"You want anything?"
"I want to go home...I get this aura here that is very negative to me..." Shibo started tearing up,
"I don't feel safe here...I want to go home...I want to go homeeee..." Shibo started sobbing now.
"I'll make you anything you want to eat-"
"I'm not...hungry or *sniffle* thirsty" Shibo laid down on the couch. She sniffled, and rubbed her eyes. She closed her eyes, and fell asleep. A tear fell out her her eye as she fell into her deep sleep._ Shibo-chan... you're so out of place...poor thing..._

Shibo slept for four days. Then, Kabuto woke her up.
"Ugh...WHA!  TAKE THIS, RAPIST!!" Shibo punched Kabuto in the nose, sending him flying to the other side of the room.
"Gh...Shibo-sama..."
"Oops...sorry, Kabuto...you never know, right?" Shibo stretched her limbs out, then stood up,
"I feel completely energized! So, let's go..." Shibo opened the window, and jumped out of it. It was a third-story window, too. Kabuto ran over to the window. He thought he would see Shibo dead on the ground, but she was standing, waving up at them. People around her were asking her if she was alright. She told everyone that she's lright, and she's a ninja trained to jump from such heights. Kabuto sighed, then went over to Ai.
"She's insane..."
"I can jump from higher places!" Ai smiled. Kabuto went pale for a second, then regained his cool.
"We have to go now..." Ai nodded her head.
"Right..." Ai jumped up the window, along with Kabuto. They jumped onto other buildings, fully seeing Tanzaku castle. Shibo was running along side the buildings, passing everyone like a cheetah.
"This better end the way I want it to. I don't want blood on my nice outfit." 
"Shibo-chan...you're wearing the same outfit from the invasion..."
"I know...I finally got all the blood out of the fabric..."
"Both of you need to be careful...you remember Tsunade's st-"
"I was trained alongside Tsunade-chan...I have about, if not more, strength than her. Even so...Shibo-chan, just be careful. You too, Kabuto..."
"Right, Ai-sama..." Ai looked to the sky.
"If she says no, and if threatens us, I'LL end her life."
"Right, Ai-sama..."
"And, if that nasty old lady threatens patep, I'll land a few punches on her!" Shibo cracked her knuckels,
"No one threatens patep and lives! NO ONE!" Shibo's eyes go white, then revert back to their color. Ai looked down at Shibo,
"Try not to get too angry, Shibo-chan...we don't want you to scare her assistant, do we?"
"No...don't worry...the seal'll keep her in..."
"Try your best, Shibo-sama...you, no offense, are poor at keeping your anger down..."
"Shut up, Mr. I-dont'-tell-people-who-i-am..."
"Shibo-chan..."
"We're here...hide, both of you..." Ai and Shibo nodded their heads. Shibo placed her hand up against the wall, then started melting into it, until she was completely in the wall. Ai hid in a tree. Shibo readied a kunai in each hand, and Ai readied a black bow with a blue arrow. She aimed at Tsunade. Then, Shibo came out of the wall.
"PATEP!" Shibo ran as fast as she could, but she knew she would be too late. Just then, Orochimaru jmped back into Shibo. Shibo went in front of Orochimaru, in a defensive stance. Ai jumped out of the tree, her arrow still aimed at Tsunade.
"Easy, you two..." Shibo loosened her stance and looked at Orochimaru, her eyes saying , 'what are you saying?' Ai kept her eye on Tsunade, but lowed her bow and arrow. Shibo activated her Ketsueki Me, but the seal wouln't let her advance it as far as she wanted, so she just kept it at the first level.
"Why haven't we killed her yet, hun?"



Everyone know where I'm at?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 21, 2008)

O.o dude... that is the most energetic girl i know who's suffered so much...
ru: What about me??
you are now second.
ru: WHAT??!
hey, you still don't have parents, you aren't happy.... what the hell?
ru: *in emo corner* bastards..
YOU KILLED THEM!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 22, 2008)

Ai: I killed my patep...
Oro: Yeah, in front of everyone, too...
Ai: I'm geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewd...
Oro:...

*Spoiler*: __ 



"But...but patep...why should we-"
"Just..." Shibo looked away, then threw her kunai at Tsunade. Tsunade dodged it and went after Shibo. Shibo melted through the wall as Tsunade punched it.
"YOU WANT A PIECE OF ME, YOU NASTY LADY?! COME AND GET IT!" Shibo gave Tsunade the finger and ran off. Tsunade and Shizune went after her.
"Oh, no..." Ai put her bow over her shoulder and her arrow back in the holding basket on her back. She ran towards the path of destruction, followed by Orochimaru and Kabuto.

Shibo barely missed Tsunade's fist as she pivited to the right. She took a few steps back, and did a backflip as Tsuande tried to punch her in the stomach. As Shibo tried to step back again, but was stopped by an arrow.
"STOP IT, YOU FOOL!" Ai was readying another arrow. Then, Tsunade punched Shibo in the gut, and kneed her again, then jabbed her back. Shibo fell to the ground, still. Tsuande picked her up by the scruff of her neck and threw her at Ai. Ai dropped her bow and arrow and caught the still Shibo. Shibo was barely breathing, and was shaking slightly. Ai lightly felt over her chest.
"About 20 ribs are broken...both lungs are slowly inlating...but they were deflated before...she's had it." Ai glared at Tsunade,
"Tsunade really did try to kill Shibo-chan...now, it's personal." Ai grabbed her bow, and took out an arrow. It flashed gray as she readyed it.
"I'll have to use _its_ chakura..."
"No, Ai-sama...it's my turn now..." Ai looked at Kabuto.
"W-what are you saying, biy?! You'll die if she beats you up!"
"I'll be able to handle her...Shibo-sama made it slightly easier for me to hold Tsunade back. Just heal Shibo-sama..."
"B-but..."
"Trust him, Ai-chan...there's a reason why I keep him around..."
"A-alright..." Ai weaved a few signs, and her hands lit up with chakura. She placed them at the bottom of Shibo's ribcage, and steam came out of her skin. Ai moved her hands up, steam comming from all the broken ribs.
"The cells are being revived by my chakra, causing them to spred...it's slow, but will work for Shibo-chan...now..." Ai pushed down, and more steam came up,
"Now the chakura's helping Shibo-chan's lungs reinflate..." Shibo took a large breath of air, then opened her eyes.
"Ugh...matep...sorry I was acting foolish..."
"It's alright...you stopped, but Tsunade did a dirty trick."
"Am I a good girl, matep?"
"No."



Sorry it was short...I'm trying to thing, write, and download D.Gray-Man episodes


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 9, 2008)

Why nobody read? Clara-nee-chan....where are you? Anyone...?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry shibo... i got... oh fuck i got occupied...
inner: She forgot.
-_- TT^TT

IT GOOD!! TSUNADE A DIRTY BITCH!! DAMN HER!! FOR ONCE GO KABUTO!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 23, 2008)

Me sorry me haven't written...

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn...why me a bad girl?" Shibo tried standing up, but Ai pulled her back down.
"First off, you went off all hot-headed into a figh-"
"Like what patep sometimes does...NOW LET ME FIGHT!!!"
"No...you, little one, you need to get the hell out of here and at least take a nap in a tree like you like to...I'll take it fro-"
"OW! KABUTO! YOU HAVE TO DODGE! D-O-D-G-E!!!Baka..."
"Shibo-chan..." Ai was starting to lose her cool.
"Me want to fight..."
"I TOLD YOU HELL NO!" Ai hit Shibo over the head.
"Ow...now I can tell that you are stronger than that witch over there fighting Kabuto...gaowch..."
"I tell everyone NOT to compare us...oh, well..." Ai stood up, gripping to her bow. She took out an arrow from her reserve. The tip of the arrow lit bright blue of chakura.
"I'll at least dissable her...is that 'kay for, Oro-ku-"
"SORRY, MATEP!" Shibo ran at Tsunade, kunai at hand. Ai started running after her, but Orochimaru stopped her.
"Ai-chan...isn't it better for her to know when it's best to enter or not to enter battle?"
"Y-yes, but-"
"Then let her learn."
"That is not how I would-"
"Trust me...she might impress you if you turn around..." Ai slowly turned around, then went pale. She activated her Ketsueki Me.
"she's going under...SHE'S GOING UNDER!!!" Ai ran out to Shibo. Her hair was turning snow white. Ai grabbed Shibo and slammed her to the ground face first.
"Shit..." Ai bit her finger, and smeared her blood across the seal. Shibo scramed, and went limp. 
"YOU DROPPED YOUR GUARD, AI-CHAN!" Ai looked back, and got smashed in the right temple. Ai crashed into the ground, out cold. Shibo weakly sat up, then looked at Ai. Her right side was bleeding greatly, and didn't look like it would stop. Shibo ran over to Ai and set her head on her lap. Then, she was surrounded by purple smoke.
"Ai-sama, Shibo-sama..." Shio heard Kabuto's voice in the distance, but it sounded very faint. She tried calling out, but couldn't make a peep. She started tearing up, but heard Ai's faint voice.
"Shibo-chan...don't...worry we'll...get out of here..." Shibo tried to mutter something, but she felt like she was choking on her own fear. Ai slowly sat up, then held Shibo. She pet her head, singing her a lullibye. Shibo stopped shaking, and looked to see Naruto, Jiraiya and Shizune.
"Hey! Naruto! OVER HERE!" Shibo threw a rock at the back of Naruto's head, causing him to turn around.
"Huh? Shibo? Oh, crap...i wonder what you did this time..."
"Amazingly not as much as you guys...well, damage-wise..."
"Yeah...OK..." Jiraiya turned around, and saw Ai.
"Well, well, well...look what's happened..."
"Heh...shut the fuck up, baka... your girlfriend did this to me..."
"S-she is not my girlfriend, Ai-chan!"
"Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...I hear wedding bells~"
"They would be your's, Ai-chan..."
"i know..." Ai smiled slightly.
"Wow, this is a fight..." Shibo stuck out her tongue.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 23, 2008)

HA! HAHAHA!!!! PERVY SAGE AND BITCHY SITTIN IN A TREE!! HAHHAAA!!!!
tsu: Who. is. bitchy???? *cracking knuckles*
oh can it.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"I SAID SHUT THE FUCK UP, AI-CHAN!!!" Jiraiya was curled up on the ground, covering his ears.
"No way~ Jiraiya and Tsunade sittin' in a tree~ K-I-S-S-I-N-G~ First comes love~ then comes marrage~ then-" Ai dodged Tsunade's fist. she was a bright red, and trying to bash in Ai's skull.
"WE SAID SHUT THE FUKING HELL UP!"
"NEVAR!!"Ai jumped back and onto her hands. Then, Orochimaru tripped her. She landed right on her back. She looked up at Orochimaru, a big smile on her face.
"Oh...I get it now...the side effects, I guess..." Orochimaru raised his foot and placed it slightlyover Ai's stomach.
"Huh? What 'ya going to do? Remember..." Ai stuck her tongue out slightly on the side of he mouth and put her finger in front of her lips, as if trying to quiet him.
"Aw, shit...now I have to deal with this..."
"I wuv you..." Ai hugged one of Orochimaru's arms.
"huh? Patep, why is matep acting so...naive?"
"It's what happens when she uses the gray demon's chakura...this happens..."
"I said I WUV YOU!"Ai punched Orochimaru's chest.
"Gh...I love you too, Ai-chan..."
"Eeeee..."Ai laid her head on his shoulder.
"Help...meeeeeee..."
"Ai and Oro sitting in a tree~ k-i-s-s-i-n-g~ first co-"
"DON'T YOU START, JACKASS!" Shibo had thrown a rock at Jiraiya, senind him to the ground.
"NO ONE CAN BEAT UP THE PERVY SAGE BUT ME!"
"YEAH! NO ONE BUT NARUTO-what?!"
"Ok, then...LET'S FIGHT!" Shibo took off towards Naruto.
"Tsk...no prob! Multi shadow clone jutsu!" At least 10 Narutos poofed up.
"Tsh...watch this!" Shibo ran her hand over on of her fangs, and slammed it to the ground,
"SUMMONING JUTSU!" Out of the mist emurged three vultures
"Say hello to my little friends! Go get your dinner, guys!"
"HOLY SHIT!" All the Narutos ran the other way.
"kukuku...this is very fun, patep..."
"Just finish it now...I'm tired and I want a nap."
"Okay, okay..." Shibo ran her fang across the palm of her hand and slammed it on the ground,
"SUMMONING JUTSU!!"



and now, I must finish HW, and go to sleep...nighty-night


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 24, 2008)

is shibo going to summon who i think she's summoning?????  tasty...
inner: WOULD YOU STOP TRYING TO EAT HIM!!
what? Snakes taste pretty good!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In the could of smoke was a giant...well, vulture.
"NOW YOU SEE MY POWAS! NOW YOU FEAR MEH?!" Everyone, excluding Orochimaru, Kabuto and Ai* Who was gnawing on Oro's arm* went pale.
"Holy..." The clones of Naruto were crushed, and Naruto was on the ground, looking up at the vulture.
"Huh? The fuck am I here?"
"Come on, Yukino...I need you to kill a few ticks for me..."
"No fucking way in hell...only Ai-chan can tell me what to do, anyways..."
"Well...she's having her moment..."
"Oh...OK, then, this is one exception, then kid.Who is it?"
" Ummmmmmm...that group over there..." Shibo pointed to Jiraiya, Tsunade and Shizune.
"Huh? NO WAY IN HELL! BYE!" Yukino poofed away. Shibo was still in the air, but on something.
"Kukuku...I fixed my chakura board, patep...and redid the paint job!" Shibo flew down right next to Orochimaru.
"I want to fight, patep. Can we fight?"
"I guess...you just follow me and hit when you think is necassary, Shibo-chan...and, Ai-chan?"
"Hm?" Ai was still gnawing on Orochimaru's arm.
"GET THE HELL OFF MY ARM!"
"Sorry..."

Shibo was fighting Naruto, Kabuto was fighting Shizune, and Ai and Orochimaru were fighting Tsunade.
"Naruto-kun...you shouldn't intervere..." Shibo was dodging all of Naruto's moves.
"SHUT UP!" Naruto punched Shibo in the stomach. She lost her ballance, and fell to her side, but quickly recovered. She whipped her hand across Naruto's face, causing a small scratch to form.
"Naruto-kun...we're like kin, why must we fight?"
"W-what do you mean by that?"
"We've been through the same things...we've learned the same things...but, you have all that you want. Me..." Shibo looked down,
"I just want my brother and elder sister back...I want to have my whole family back...and I want someone very close to me get better."
"But...you have your father and mother...I don't have eithe-"
"YOUR BLASTED VILLAGE CARES FOR YOU! MINE STILL HATES ME! THE STUPID WORLD HATES ME! I only have matep, patep and Kimi-kun...the rest of the world sees me as patep's shadow...what right do you have to take any of them away from me? Your village took me in as a hostage a while back...they tell you what they want you to hear." Shibo sniffled,
"I guess I have to stop you from interferring anymore..." Shibo ran behind naruto, knocking him out in the process.
"I'm sorry..."

"SHIBO-CHAN!" Ai was punched in the back. Shibo ran as fast as she could, runnign over to Ai.
"Matep...are you alright?"
"Yeah... just prtoect Oro-kun..."
"A-alright..." Shibo ran over to Orochimaru.
"Shibo-chan, you don't need to he-"
"Matep told me to poptect you, patep..." Shibo ran at Tsunade, but got punched in the side, sending her flying back. But, she just stood up again and ran at Tsunade.
"Why don't you give up?!"
"Cause I have a reason to fi-" Shibo got punched in the chest, knocking her out. Ai threw a smoke bomb. She took Shibo and left, along with Orochimaru and Kabuto.

"So, wait...why did she call me her kin?"
"Well...what else did she tell you, Naruto?" 
"Well...she said that I was fortunate to have my village love me...and she said that the only people who love her are her family and someone named Kimi or something..." Naruto took a chunk out of his rice ball.
"Anything else after that?"
"And that the village held her hostage, and they just tell me what they want me to hear..."
"So...the rumors are true..." Tsunade lookes at her sake,
"We should watch her the most. So that way-"
"That's what we would do with Orohimaru...and she doesn't want to be in his shadow, right? So, that would just piss her off."
"Aw, crap...what should we do about her?"
"Just leave the sleeping be, Tsunade."
"That's right, Tsunade-sama. It might cause another attack on the village if you do that."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo creeped into the main lab, looking through the wall with her Ketsueki Me. She saw Ai and Orochimaru talking to eachother about something. She waeved a few signs, and turned into a snake. She slithered behind a table.
"Hun, we need to watch him now. He's gotten so bad that-"
"Don't worry, Ai-chan. You and Kabuto-kun are taking care of him well."
"But...what would happen if he slips from our fingers? And, if we want him to walk again, we need to let him rest longer."
"Hmmm...Shibo-chan, what do you think we should do?" Shibo poofed back into her human form. She jumped onto one of the beams, and crawled through the little flap in the ceiling. Ai sighed, then looked down to her stomach. It was a bit round.
"I don't need this now. I'm going to go take a nap..." Ai walked out of the room, leaving Orochimaru alone.
"Crap...someone? I need to talk to someone...please...?"

Shibo was looking through the ceiling vent down at the sound four. Then, one of the vents collapsed under Shibo's remaining weight.
"Huh? The hell you up, Shibo-sama?" Tayuya helped Shibo up.
"You're supposed to be resting...at least, that's what Ai-sama told us." Jirobo came up from behind.
"Tsk...it's typical of her to disobey her elders..." Kidomaru tried sticking a spider down Shibo's shirt, but she slapped him away.
"I just wanted to walk around cause I was getting antsy and stiff... no prob."
 "Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...you just wanted to stalk people..."
"NO I DIDN'T, SAKON-SAN!!" Shibo tried to kick Sako, but he dodged her.
"Annnyways...where ya goin' guys?"
"Konoha"
"To get someone."
"So you might not want to come with us"
"And, you can't come with us."
"Oh, well...time to visit Kimi-kun, then..." Shibo walked the opposite way.

Shibo looked into the dark room. She took a deep breath, and entered. She lit a candle, lighting the room with a dim blue light. She sat down in the chair, and placed her head next to Kimimaro's hand. She closed her eyes, and fell asleep.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

People...me wrote 2 chappys and no responds?...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 30, 2008)

sorry... 

AWW!! A BIRD?! DAMN!! AND I WAS COUNTING ON SOME GOOD OL IRISH RECIPE!!! DAMMIT!!
oh well.... I'll go with chinese then... CHINESE MAN!!! MAKE ME SOME DUCK!!
chinese man: But thats a vulture..
ITS STILL A BIRD DAMMIT!!

aww.. kimmimaro!! he so cute!
inner: you didn't even see him..  all you saw was his hand..
It's still cute!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 30, 2008)

It's Ok, Clara-chan...I understand perfectly Oh, and this chappy goes out to you...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo woke up, covered in a cold sweat.
"Hi..." kimimaro's quiet voice was the only thing Shibo could hear in the pitch black room. 
"Why is it dark in here?"
"Kabuto came by and saw that you were asleep, so he just turned off the lights."
"Oh...then I'll try to find a path to the light swi-OW!" Shibo tripped over something. She crawled the rest of the way to the light switch. She flipped it up, and the room was filled with dull lights. She walked the rest of the way back over to the chair. She laid her head down on Kimimaro's stomach.
"I know you're hungry...I can ear your stomach growling."
"Well, i can't get a snack right now..."
"You're right..." Shibo stood up,
"I'll get ya something to eat, and I'll feed ya." Shibo smiled. She walked out of the room as Kabuto entered it. She turned for three seconds, then ran off to the kitchen.

"I think he'll like ice cream...and it's his favorite: Vinilla with gummies in it." Shibo had a whole gallon in her hand. She looked up, and saw Kimimaro walking down the hall. Shibo grinned, and ran over to Kimimaro.
"Kimi-kun, y-you're walking?!" Shibo was speechless.
"Yes..."
"Whoa...t-this is great. I-I mean-"
"I have to go somewhere, Shibo-chan..." Kimimaro put a hand on Shibo's shoulder.
"W-where?" Shibo looked a bit worried.
"On a mission."
"B-but...shouldnt you rest a bit more? You just got better...you should rest..." Shibo tried leading Kimimaro back to his room, but he didn't budge.
"Shibo-chan..." Kimimaro hugged Shibo,
"I might not come back, either..." Shibo gripped Kimimaro's sleeves.
"Then you can't go...I won't let you go..." Shibo was shaking. Kimimaro hugged Shibo tighter.
"Shibo-chan, I have to go on this mission. You can't stop me-"
"If I try to...I might..." Shibo sniffled. Her voice was shaky, and she was looking down.
"Are you crying?"
"I have a right to..." Shibo looked up.
"It'll be alright..."
"No it won't me...Kimi-kun, you're the first friend I had here...but, you're more than-"
"Just a friend? I know how you feel...but, I have to go now..." Kimimaro started walking the other way, Shibo still gripped to one of his arms. He was dragging her along.
"This is kinda funny..."
"No it's not!" Shibo focused her chakura into her feet, sticking her to the ground. Kimimaro went backwards, and landed on top of Shibo. Shibo turned a pale pink, and tried to get out from under Kimimaro. But, Kimimaro held her head, and started kissing her on the lips. Shibo's whole body relaxed, which would show down her reaction time. She felt Kimimaro's hand go up her back. He felt where the seal was, and simply pressed against it. Shibo was knocked out cold.
"I'm sorry, Shibo-chan..." Kimimaro picked Shibo up, and took her to her room. He placed her under her blankets. He took out a jewlery case and placed it on the bedstand next to Shibo's bed.
"Umiko-chan..." A small fairy with blue clothes, blue hair and eyes came out of the jewlery case.
"Yeah? What is it? I'm sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy...you owe me a dumpling for this, you kno-"
"Please, can you take care of Shibo-chan for me?"
"You mean your girlfriend?" Umiko smiled, then stopped when she saw that Kimimaro wasn't smiling back,
"So...the rumors are true...alright, we'll take care of her. Just come back to be with her. I can see how much she loves you..."
"And ask her if I broke her heart, too..." Kimimaro turned around, and left the room, closing the door quietly as to not to wake up Shibo.

It was morning, and Shibo woke up. She stretched out, the rubbed her neck. The spot over the seal was very sensitive, then Shibo remembered what happened.
"Huh? What's this?" Shibo looked at the jewlery case,
"It looks like it holds one of those wire necklaces..." Shibo opened it, and went pale.
"N-no way...where did Kimi-kun get a Kyosude-ma? Either they're non existant, or they're very expensive..."
"He's had it for a long time..." Shibo looked up and saw Umiko. She screamed and went under her covers.
"Hey Umie, Komoko, and Bakano, you lazyass...come out..." Three more fairys came out of the pale bue pendant. The oldest one, Komoko, had back hair and a pink kimono on. Unie had red hair and red clothes on. Bakano, the only guy of the group, had salmon-clored hair and clothes.
"Oh, shut the fuck up...I was sleeping..." Bakano yawned.
"No, you shut up..." Umie kicked in.
"Both...silence..." Komoko flew up to Shibo,
"We've been with Kimimaro-kun for over five years, and in that time, he's never met any girl that he loved. You're a special one, indeed."
"S-special? Not like the-"
"No..."
"Maybe..." Bakano looked away. Umie kicked him in the balls.
"Take that, sexist bastard..."



I cried writing this...*goes to other ffs*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 1, 2008)

I cry...*sobs*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 2, 2008)

awww.. at least you managed to put something funny in it. I mean, anyone whos a 'sexist bastard' does deserve a kick in the balls. its ok shibo.. i understand... *pets Shibos head*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 2, 2008)

Shibo:
She's heartbroken... she doesn't want to talk o_o

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo grabbed her sword at the end of her bed. She put it through her obi. She put on the Kyosude-ma. She looked in her mirror. She felt the scar on her face, and closed her eyes. She felt a sharp pain in her eyes. She looked in the mirror. Her eyes were bleeding, and black with red pupils. Umiko looked at her.
"Whoa...I never saw the Ketsueki Me in my life...it's so COOL!"
"It hurts..." Shibo punched her mirror. Shards of glass landed on top of the chest.
"7 years of bad luck no-" Bakano started.
"I don't believe in that bullshit. My life has had nothing but 'bad luck'." Shibo looked into one of the shards of glass, her eyes reverting to their green color. Shibo ran out of the room as fast as she could.
"W-wait! Wait for us, Shibo-chan!"

Shibo came up behind Kimimaro. He just woke up from sleeping in a tree. Shibo creeped up behind him, and jumped right into him, knocking them to the ground. Shibo was, again, at the bottom.
"S-shibo-chan? What are you doing here?" Shibo slapped Kimimaro.
"YOU JACKASS!! HOW COULD YOU?!" Shibo was sobbing.
"D-do what? Shibo-chan...you're crying..." Kimimaro tried to hug Shibo, but she swipped him away.
"You...you...you...why?" Shibo looked at him.
"Shibo-chan...come here..." Kimimaro hugged Shibo. She hid her face in his shirt.
"I'm sorry. I didn't want you to get hurt...I guess i should've told you that, right?" kimimaro lifted Shibo's head,
"You're too nice a person to cry. Next time you cry, I'll mke sure that person will regret it, alright?"
"Yes..." Kimimaro started kissing Shibo on the lips. Shibo moaned in pleasure, and ran her fingers through Kimimaro's hair. He started going down to ner neck. She moaned more as he went to the base of her neck. 
"Kimi-kun?" Kimimaro looked up at Shibo,
"Think we should get a move on?" She was blushing. Kimimaro nodded his head and helped Shibo up. 

Shibo hid behind one tree, Kimimaro in another. Kimimaro signaled that he was going to go in and get the coffin in which sasuke was in. Shibo nodded, and turned to watch. In one fluid movement, Kimimaro obtained possession of the coffin. Shibo jumped down, and Kimimaro threw her the coffin. When Shibo got it, she skidded back a few inches. She set it down on the tree branch. Kimimaro landed next to her. He put his arm around her waist. She blushed and smiled slightly.
"Go ahead. I'll bring the coffin." Shibo nodded her head and turned around. She jumped through the trees until she wasn't seen.

She came upon a large field, where she laid out several pieces of paper in what looked like a circle leading to where she stood. She weaved a few signs, and spread out her arms. White chakura extended from her arms to the ground.
"I've evened out the chakura amount in my system...I feel so much better now." she saw Kimimaro emurge from the forest with Naruto at toe. Kimimaro threw the coffin at her again. She caught it, and set it on the ground.
"Good catch."
"Thanks. It doesn't help that I'm lighter than this thing..." Shibo knocked on the top of the coffin. Kimimaro smiled.
"I know you can't gain anything, too. Stay-"
"No way...I'm going to fight Naruto-kun...he's like kin to me...I want to see how far under he can go..." The hair tie shibo had on whipped apart. Her hair turned snow white. Her pupils turned a pale gray.
"Now...this shall be fun..." Shibo was in a whole aura of white chakura,
"My kin, shall we see who can control their demon more?" Shibo smiled miniacally.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 2, 2008)

|3 see? Shibo better already! Just let out the rage onto the idiot naruto, its easy! Just do this! *Kicks narutos balls*
na: OW!!! THATS NOT!!! NESESSCARY... *faints*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 2, 2008)

Shibo: I want to spill a mortal's blood *crazed look in eye*
Kimi: I just let her do what she wants to do 

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Let's spill some blood upon this day as an offering to the spirits who've been removed from their mortal shells, my kin..." Shibo's voice was deep and menacing compared to the tender, kind tone that it is usually. She had a look of blood lust in her eye. _Shibo-chan..._ Kimimaro was watching Shibo. He'd never seen Shibo actually go under over 50% in battle, only for training. Naruto summoned up a whole army of clones.
"Tsk...you make it TOO EASY!" Shibo weaved one sign, and all the clones were gone in a flash. Naruto just summoned up more clones. This time, Shibo took out her sword. It started shining, and Shibo weaved a few signs. The sky tuned pitch black. The earth, lifeless. There was only the moon, and the snow on the ground relfecting the moon's light.
"This is my world, where I go to fucus. It will be your ultimate graveyard..."
"I'm taking Sasuke back to Konoha..."
"Again with that? I wish I could give him to you, but I can't; I must listen to my patep..." Shibo went after all the Narutos, thae Narutos went after Shibo and Kimimaro. 

The clones were picked off like pathetic flies. Shibo hadn't even broke a sweat.
"Like I said, too easy..." she licked her lips,
"I long for blood to be spilled..." Shibo ran at Naruto, and sliced his arm. Blood splattered into the pure white snow.
"The most beautiful thing: crimson snow..." Shibo smiled. She licked the blade of her sword,
"And the most beautiful thing to me is that it is not thy blood on the snow..." Shibo slashed at Naruto again,
"Thy life has been a living hell to thee. Thy has decided to make the rest of it as hellish for the ones who made thine suffer...that is why Konoha SHALL BE DESTOYED!!" Shibo slashed naruto in the stomach. He fell into the snow. The snow slowly became grass again, and the day come back as someone screamed from the darkness. Kimimaro was utterly shaken by how cold Shibo could be. Afterall, someone who seems innocent and kind, and they do something like that? Would you be scared? Shibo's hair had a small bit of brown in it, her eyes a very pale green.
"I shall rid the world of those who threaten the safety of my own. You, Naruto, are one of those who are threatening. I shall deal with you myself..." Shibo smiled as she swung her sword down, but something knocked the sword out of her hand.
"You cannot hurt him anymore! Konohas Handsome Devel, Rock Lee is here!" Shibo started laughing.
"That's classic...hahaha...I guess you have a bit of fun, Kimi-kun!" Shibo jumped back.
"Your turn, Kimi-kun..."
"Huh? Oh, sorry..." Kimimaro stood up. Naruto meekly stood up. Just then, the coffin exploded. Shibo got whacked in the head by a piece of wood. Sasuke came out, looking at his hands, chuckeling.
"Oh, get a move on, asshole!" Shibo kicked Sasuke in the butt, and off he was.
"Great. Now I have to burn these shoes when i get back..." Shibo took off her shoes and set them on the ground.
"Please put your shoes back on, Shbio-chan..."
"No way! I feel more free, anyways!" Shibo turned around, and saw that Naruto was heading into the forest.
"AW, FUCK YOU, BASTARD!!" Shibo gave Naruto the finger. Kimimaro just stood there. Lee tried to take a swing at Kimimaro, but he dodged it with ease. Shibo tried slicing lee's neck, but he was a bit...fast...for her. So, Shibo activated her new level of the Ketsueki Me, and it 'slowed down' Lee's movents. Shibo grabbed Lee as Kimimaro punched him in the stomach.
"We make a good duo, don't we, Kimi-kun?"
"Yes..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 3, 2008)

AWW! I wanted to kick sasuke!! AND I WANTED TO GIVE NARUTO THE FINGER!! DAMN!!! can't do anything around here....
sa: You can shut up!
.....*idea pops into head* hey sasuke..
sa: What?
*kicks as hard as I can sasukes balls*
sa: *goes flying away screaming in pain*
...i guess that was a little too hard..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 3, 2008)

Shibo: I WANT TO KICK HIM IN THE BALLS!
Kimi:
Clara...someone special shall pop up in this chappy...someone SPECIAL

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo was kicked backwards. She threw a kunai at Lee, and it almost hit Kimimaro.
"Watch where you're throwing them!"
"I can't help it! My vision's a bit blurry..." Shibo wiped her eyes. She saw Lee coming after her. She threw her arm in front of Lee,
"SHADOW SNAKE!" The snakes knocked Lee off his feet, and he came tumbling down. Shibo picked Lee up, and whipped him into the air. She tried to jump up, but something grabbed her left leg and pulled her down. She looked at her leg. There was a colomn of sand around her leg. Kimimaro was also held down. Lee was caught by a pillow of sand.
"Now the numbers should even out..." Gaara was standing about 30 meters away, he had his arms crossed. Shibo sunk into the ground.
"Now you shall feel my rath..." The land turned baren again, but this time, a burnt down estate was in the background, and it was snowing. Shibo tried to punch Gaara, but she got smashed to the ground. Sand quickly burried Shibo. Gaara clenched his fist, and there was a loud crack heard in the silentness.
"Tsk...you think you could deffete me in my own hell?" Shibo let out an evil laugh. She emurged from the snow. There was another scream heard, but from the estate. It burst into flames. There were sickening screams coming from the building. Shibo turned around to look at it, but for only a second.
"The Uirusu Masacare is one of the most well-heard tradgety, next to the uchiha Masacre. Over a hundred Kurai shinobi invaded the village of Hikari. Their target: The Uirusu clan estate. You see, it was my second birthday. I will take you back to that dreadful day when I lost my innocence towards the world..." The space quickly turned into the Uirusu estate. Everything was on fire. A slightly younger-looking Ai was coughing, running through the smoke. She opened the door to a smoky room. She ran towards a bed with railings alondside of it. She picked up a small bundle, and Jumped out onto the banaster. She landed on a large vulture.
"Down, please!" The vulture flew down to a lower window.
"GUYS" Ai yelled into the roaring heat of the fire. A younger Orochimaru and Inochi jumped out of the building. A smaller boy jumped out the window, and was caught by Orochimaru and Inochi.
"Let's go..." Ai signaled to the vulture to go down and out of the burning village. Then, the vulture was shot down by a kunai. Inochi bit his thumb,
"SUMMONING JUTSU!" Inochi summoned a dragon in the vulture's place. Ai slipped off, but was caught by Orochimaru.
"I got her..." Orochimaru pulled Ai back up. Ai was huffing, and couldn't get her breath back.
"She breathed in too much smoke...let's go..." Inochi tapped the foot of the dragon with his foot, and it zoomed off over Hikari. Ai looked down at the blaze, and started crying. Orochimaru held Ai, patting her back. They reached the gate, and jumped off the dragon. Inochi grabbed the small boy.
"We need to high tail it out of here, now!" Inochi ran as fast as he could, being followed by Ai and Orochimaru. He stopped, and sniffed the air.
"Someone's followed us...everyone on your-" Inochi was stabbed in the back by several kunai in the back. He fell onto another lower branch. The boy jumped, and ran towards Orochimaru. He picked up the boy, and murmured something to him. Ai gave the bundle she had to Orochimaru, too. The covers blew off, and it was a girl with brown hair and cat ears. Ai jumped down to save inochi, but got stabbed in the back by someone.
"Hello. My name is Kaoru Kurai, your eternal enemy...you've just beed killed<3" Kaoru kicked Ai's limp body. The little girl woke up, and looked down. She got out of Orochimaru's grasp and jumped down to Ai and Inochi. She tried waking up Ai, but Ai was dead.
"Poor kid...guess the best way to do something right is to do something yourself..." Kaoru lifed her bloody sword, and slahed the little girl down the back. She screamed, and fell next to Ai. The image faded away back to where they were before, but the snow had turned blood red all around them.
"So much innocent blood was spilled that day. We have not found out why Kaoru killed the whole clan yet..." Shibo was covered in blood as well. From the top of her neck down, she was blood red.
"And thus, people blame me for the masacre...I only tried to save my matep a long time ago...and I failed." The snow faded away, and the field returned. Shibo wasn't covered in blood anymore.
"Kimi-kun...forgive me for showing you that..." Shibo started crying. Kimimaro walked over to Shibo and hugged her.
"Don't worry...I can take it..." Theawling up their legs. Shibo started shaking, and hugged Kimimaro, closing her eyes. They were completely covered in sand. 
"Shibo-chan, get as close as you can get to me, quick..." Kimimaro hugged Shibo tighter. Shibo got right up to kimimaro. From the outside, Gaara clenched his fist. There was a sickening squish sound. A hand appeared from the mount of sand, and Kimimaro ripped out, along with Shibo. Shibo was scratched up from head to toe, her ears severly mangled. Her body was shaking.
"Shibo-chan, are you alight?"
"I guess...I hurt all over...my body is weak from the side effects of going under, too...and to use that jutsu twice. i must be out of my mind..." Shibo felt something in her heart.
"Oh no..." Shibo held her mouth. Blood seeped through between her fingers,
"I've ovedone it.." Shibo fell to her knees, coughing up blood.
"I was nothing but a burden in the end..." Shibo wiped off her mouth with her sleeve. Kimimaro came over to her, and kneeled down next to her.
"You're not a burden. Shibo-chan, I'm grateful you came. I'm grateful you love me..." Kimimaro hugged Shibo,
"try to hide somewhere where you can heal up, then get out of here as fast as you can, alright?"
"I'll try..." Shibo meekly stood up, and ran as fast as she could to the trees. But, the sand was faster. It grabbed Shibo's legs, and dragged her back. Shibo felt her heart pumping blood as fast as it could. Shibo focused on the blood she coughed up. She weaved a few signs. All of the sudden, the blood formed three relatively sized snakes. They went after Gaara and Lee. Gaara's sand killed them all off. Shibo was thinking of what she could do, then she thought of something.
"KIMI-KUN, WE NEED TO USE THAT MOVE!" Shibo sunk into the ground, and reapeared beside Kimimaro.
"Right.."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 3, 2008)

GAARA!!  if you hurt gaara shibo... AND kimmimaro.... you... will.. see... your... asses... on.. the... wall... MY GAARA...
NO ONE TOUCH!!! *glomp gaara*
ga: I'm in a battle here..
well you get hurt and I want to at least be there to heal you when you do!!!! 
ga: ... fine... cute...
Eh? =^^=
ga: Stop!
*^^*
ga: CUTENESS TO MUCH!!
^^ yea!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 4, 2008)

Kimi: Look at this one right next to me...*Points to Shibo*
Shibo: I hurt all over... 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo and Kimimaro went after Gaara. Then, they both disappeared. Gaara looked up, and saw Shibo coming down, sword first. The sand grabbed Shibo's sword, and sent her flying across the field. Then, Kimimaro came up from behind, and almost got Gaara in the face, but got caught too, and was sent flying. He looked over at Shibo. She stood up, white chakura starting to surround her. Then, it disappeared. Shibo fell to her knees, panting. She looked at the ground, then thought of something. she stood up, and weaved a few signs. Her sword started 'bleeding', and was covered in blood.
"Forbiden art; blood blade..." Shibo held the sword in her right hand, the slit her left arm. Blood poured out her arm, and shibo weaved signs just with her left hand. It too became covered in blood.
"And blood style: tainted blood jutsu" Shibo charged at gaara, then veered towards Lee. Shibo got Lee in the arm with her sword, then slapped him in the same arm with her hand. Lee held his arm, which was siziling.
"I focus chakura into my blood. The more I focus, the more acidic it becomes. Right now, it is a Ph of about 3 or 2. I can even make it melt diamond if I wish." Shibo's hand and sword returned back to normal. Shibo checked the sword. It had doles in it from the blood, and it couldn't hold up much longer.
"Stupid piece of crap..." Shibo tossed the sword aside. Lee tried to kick Shibo, but she dodged his kick easily. She grabbed his foot, and threw him inot a tree. There was a spike of snad after Shibo, and Kimimaro grabbed her in the...chest...and took her to the other side of the field. Shibo blushed.
"PERVERT!" Shibo slapped Kimimaro again.
"I didn't mean to...I wanted to save your life..."_Score!_ Kimimaro blushed.
"I know what you're thinking..." Shibo had activated the first level of her ketsueki me.
"At least I don't think it all the time!"
"I know1 that's why I'm grateful and we're going to get buried by sand!" Shibo gripped Kimimaro as the sand forced them more into the ground. Shibo was shaking to the core.
"Shibo-chan..." Kimimaro tried calming Shibo down. Then, pressure from the sand increased dramatically, and there was a sickening crack. Shibo screamed in pain. Her left leg was crushed and bloody. She started crying, and bit her lip. Kimimaro lifted up Shibo's head, and hugged her. 
"We're only 2 meters under. We can dig our way back out, alright? We're not going to die." Shibo nodded, and started sinking into the side of the little crevice they were in. She reached back out for Kimimaro, and he gripped her hand as he too sunk into the sand. They emurged into the sunlight. Shibo pulled Kimimaro out, then fell to the ground, gripping her leg.
"Dammit...dammit..." Shibo pounded the ground with her fist. She smeared the blood from her leg,
"Summoning...jutsu!" A medium-sized vulture came out. It was big enough to cary her. She climbed onto its back, and flung her arms around its neck. More sand went after them.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 4, 2008)

DAMN STRAIGHT!! RUN FROM GAARA!! RUN!!! 
inner: You're suppose to be cheering for shibo and kimmimaro!!
I DON'T CARE!! GAARA IS WINNING!!! AND HE'S THERE!! SO DON'T EVEN TRY!! GO GAARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
inner: *sigh* Oh my god...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The vulture was shot down by a sand shiriken. Shibo fell down to the ground along with the vulture. She stood up, and spat blood onto the ground next to her.
"Dammit...can't keep much more of this..." Shibo looked at Gaara and Lee.
"Enough with the song and dance, let's fight." Gaara raised his fist up to Shibo.
"I couldn't agree more." Shibo smiled, and went after Lee.
"I'll let you handle Gaara, Kmim-kun."
"Right..."

Shibo hadn't even broken a drop of sweat. Lee, on the other hand, was out of strength.
"H-how can you not be out of energy?"
"I used the white demon's stanama...not my own all this time." Shibo looked down at Lee. She took out a kunai,
"Now you must die~" Shibo swung down, but hit a shield of sand blocked her kunai, and stabbed her through the stomack. She coughed up blood, and fell to the ground. Steam came from the injury, and it was repaired in a minute.
"Yep...that did it..." Shibo turned to Gaara. Shibo took out a bomb, and threw it at Gaara. When the smoke cleared, Gaara was protected by his sand. Kimimaro had barely missed the bomb, but was alright.
"Oops...sorry, Kimi-kun. I got really pissed and...eheheheh..."
"I know...you got pissed at kabuto-san once, and the same result happened."
"Yeah, I kno-" Sand slammed Shibo down into the ground, inabling her to breathe. She started coughing, and trying to get free, but the sand just kept her down. Kimimaro pulled Shibo out of the sand, but her shirt was torn right off. She was in her cami, which was under her chainmail.
"Oh shit..." Shibo started shaking.
"Are you cold?"
"No...just...embarassed..." Shibo looked away, blushing.
"That you're technicaly in your underwear...?" Kimimaro was blushing, too.
"Yes...STOP LOOKING THERE!!!" Shibo wrapped her hands around her chest.
"Sorry..." Kimimaro looked away, blushing. He glanced down, and got hit in the head by Shibo.
"What are they fightin about?" Lee was behind Gaara.
"I don't know...don't care..." Gaara raised his fist. Sand started going up Shibo's and kimimaro's legs. It slammed them through the sand.
"now, they'll be crushed by the force of the earth around them..." Gaara fell backwards, panting,
"They're tough...but, at least we got rid of them..."

Kimimaro was holding onto Shibo. She was shaking, since she was a bit claustrophobic.
"Shibo-chan...are you alright?"
"I-I guess..." Shibo was still blushing.
"Besides your stomach and leg?" Shibo laid her head down on his chest.
"Please, go to the surface, and get ot the forest closest here..."
"W-what? What about you?"
"i'll try to kill the enemy from down here with that."
"B-but...what if they dodge it?"
"Don't worry...I have you, don't I?" Kimimaro smiled at Shibo. She nodded, and bit her lip. A tear fell down her face, then more.
"I-I-I-I don't want...to leave you're s-s-s-side...I..." Shibo started crying. Kimimaro hugged Shibo, petting her head.
'It'll be alrihgt...one day, Shibo-chan, we'll be together forever. I promise you that with my li-" Kimimaro coughed up more blood,
"I prommise, anyways..."
"K-kimi-kun, can I a-ask you one thing?" Shibo was blushing.
"What is it?"
"Can I have one more kiss?"
"Of course..." Kimimaro started kissing Shibo on the lips. Shibo moaned in pleasure, and started crying. Kimimaro stopped kissing her, and pointed to the surface. Shibo nodded, and sunk through the sand. She emurged from the surface as the first bone spike emurged from the ground. Shibo tried running, but fell to the ground, gripping her leg. She stood up, and started walking towards the green of the forest that remained. A bode spike emurged from the ground, and tore Shibo's ear off her head. Shibo screaed in pain, and ran as fast as she could to the forest. She fell into the green, and looked up. Gaara and lee were floating on two sand pillows. Shibo crawled under, and saw Kimimaro emurge from the bone spike. he said something, and was about to kill Gaara. Then, he stopped in his place. A drop of blood fell onto Shibo's forehead. Shibo started drying.
"No...noo...KIMI-KUN!" Shibo stood up, and jumped up to where Kimimaro's still body was. She focused her chakura on the spike, and Kimimaro's body came out of the bone. Shibo fell backwards, and hit her head and the bone spike behind her. Her head slid down the bone as she fell down to earth. Shibo fell on her back, Kimimaro's body on top of her. she placed him in the ground. She checked his vitals. Nothing. Shibo started crying again, and didn't even know it. She placed her hand over his eyes, and closed them. She set her head on his chest, and somehow, he returned to normal, and the seal disappeared.
"Kimi-kun..." she curled up next to him, and put his arm around her waist.
"At least...let me be with you..." She closed her eyes.

The new family photo cracked. Ai looked at it, then ran after Orochimaru.
"ORO-KUN!" Ai was out of breath already. she tripped on a lhole in the flooring, and fell onto her back.
"Huh? i was taking a nap..." Orochimaru yawned.
"I need to go look for Shibo-chan. I have a really bad feeling..."
"What do you mean? Shibo's been here...hasn't she?"
"That's what I mean." Ai started shaking the drowsy Orochimaru.
"I'm awake..." Orochimaru started snoring again.
"OROCHIMARU! THIS IS SERIOUS!!"
"OK, now I'm up..."
"Good, now help me find her..."
"OK..."_She didn't call me by the pet name...I knew I had to listen..._

They looked for hours, and everywhere twice, and coulsn't find Shibo.
"She might've gone with Kimimaro..." Orochimaru was thinking.
"She couldnt've... she DID..." Ai held up a note that Shibo had written. Orochimaru sighed.
"Why did she go with him?"
"If you went somewhere, i would follow. It's called LOVE, hun..." Ai got her medical bag,
"I'll go find Shibo-chan...can you tell Kabuto-kun what to do when Sasuke-kun comes...I'll be on my way now." Orochimar hugged Ai,
"Just be careful, Ai-chan..."
"i will be...come, Minage-chan..." A small dragon with a little charry bloddom pin on its head emurged from the back of Ai's shirt. The dragon grew into a size where Ai could ride her, and they were off. _You better be careful, Ai-chan..._

By the time Ai found Shibo, it was dark.
"S-SHIBO-CHAN!" Ai ran over to Shibo, and checked her vitals. They were extremly wear. Ai picked up Shibo and placed her on Minage's back. Ai checked on Kimimaro's pulse. She shook her head, and murmered something in hikaran. She stood up, and went over to Minage. She got on her and they were off.

Ai ran through the dark halls of the hideout. When she found Shibo's room, she opened the door, and placed Shibo in her bed. She ran out into the hall, and yelled for Kabuto to come to Shibo's room with every roll of bandages and every vile of medicine that was in the faucility. A few minutes later, Kabuto came with a basket full of bandages and medicine. He took one look at Ahibo, and sighed.
"Help me, please..." Ai was trying to keep in her painic, but it showed in her voice. She took a roll of bandages, and started to bandage up Shibo's head.

After a few hous, Shibo was almost comepletely covered in bandages. She was on a vantalator, and a heart monitor. Orochimaru opened the door slightly, and peered into the dimly-lit room.
"you can go in..." Ai kicked his ankle, and he jumed in. He walked over to Shibo's bedside.
"She was barely alive when I found her, Oro-kun..and, she was asleep next to Kimimaro-kun..."
"My little one...is growing up, isn't she?" Ai looked at him. He was crying silently. 
"She is, yes...but she'll be our litle one forever..."


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

I have but one question...
where's Komacki?
and don't forget... you can use HIM as well


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

I said I ws writing the chaapy...which is what I'm doing...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

I posted that before reading the pm, sorry...
btw, it would awesome if he came in with Komacki


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm planning to put him in the next chappy...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

Now is the beginning of a new story...

*Spoiler*: __ 




"You got your inhaler?" Ai was helping Shibo get everything onto her black mustang.
"Yes..." Over the 5 months that passed, Shibo's hair went pitch black, and she got human ears, so she pierced them with white snake studs. She grew paler, too.
"Your emergency inhaler?" Ai's belly grew much more, as though she was...pregnant....
"Yes..."
"Medicine?"
"YES!" Shibo jumped onto her stallion.
"Ai-chan, stop nagging her about her medications..." Orochimaru was in at least three layers of winter clothing. IT WAS early december, after all.
"And look at you..." Ai chuckeled to herself. Shibo laughed a little, then pulled on the reins of her horse,
"GOTTA GO!!" Shibo kicked the sides of the horse, and of she was, into the beautiful snow-covered forest, to hikari to reclaim her home.

She was now on the penninsula, heading to the coldest place in the world. She was on Ju Dee, and they were slowly going through the lands. Shibo took out what looked like a shirt.
"Juu Dee, try to find anyone with Kimi-kun's scent on them, got me?" Juu Dee smelled it for a few seconds, then flew as fast as he could through the woods. Shibo was gripping onto his mein.
"NOT SO FAST!!" Shibo looked ahead. Juu Dee was going to crash into someone. The boy had silver hair.
"SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITT!" Shibo crashed into the boy, and Juu Dee shrunk down, hiding in Shibo's bag.
"Ow...huh? Who are you?" The boy looked down at Shibo, her head was in a pile of snow. She removed her head out of the snow, and looked at the boy.
"Huh? Now i remember! you're that girl that helped me out of the cell on Oto!"
"Que? Oh, yeah...now I remember..." Shibo turned to Juu Dee.
"BAD DRAGON!" Shibo turned to Komacki,
"I'm terrably sorry...my dragon had sugar, so...yeah..."
"I don't mind..." Komacki shrugged,
"Huh? What's that on your left leg?"
"Oh, this? It's a leg brace for my leg...the bone was shatteed, and now the bone is healing..."
"Huh...you cold?"
"Why do you ask?" 
"i'll take you to where I've been living..."


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

wait... how did his bone shatter? he can control it and the bones of the people from the kaguya clan grow back extremely fast!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

That was what Shibo told komacki...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

when???


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

The chappy you questioned Gaara crushed it with his sand


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

and now the next...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Komacki led Shibo into a cave. A rock bounced off Komacki's head. He looked up, and saw a man about the same age as Kabuto. He was wearing an olive green shirt that was dusty. He'd taken off his black vest in the heat of the cave. He wore black jeans that went down to his ankles. He was knocking rocks off the wall with a pick ax.
"Yo, Paleo-kun!" Komacki threw a rock at the man.
"Huh? Oh, hey Komacki, you got a girlfriend?" Paleo smiled, and went back to his excavating. A few seconds later, he yelled.
"OI! FOSSIL HERE!! And, of an Allosaurus fragilis, too! Sweeeeeeeeeeet..."
"Not my girlfriend..."
"And, I'm taken..."
"Oh, well...let's go, Shibo-chan..."
"OI! I need to call it a day, anyway..." Paleo grabbed his pack and vest. Shibo took off her light coat. Juu Dee popped his head out of the back of Shibo's dress, and looked around. He jumped onto Shibo's head, and fell asleep. Shibo looked in awe at the large city.
"Yeah...you see that house with the red siding? That's my older brother's house..."
"Well, I'm off. See ya at dinner!" Paleo ran off to his appartment.
"He's kinda cool..." Shibo smiled.
"Come one...your leg hurts, right?" 
"It ALWAYS hurts..."
"Oh, then come on!" Komacki ran ahead,
"I want my dinner..."
"I'm comming..." Shibo limped as she jogged over to Komacki.

"Hey, brother~" Komacki looked into the large living room. Kimimaro was asleep on the couch closest to the fireplace. Shibo creeped up to him, then yelled,
"KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-KUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!" Kimimaro meekly woke up.
"Huh? Who the hell are you...?"
"Wha-? You can't remember...?" Shibo Kneeled down next to him. She took off the leg brace, then held it up,
"Remember when my leg was crushed? Huh?" Kimimaro thought for a while, then he went pale.
"Holy shit...Shibo-chan?" Kimimaro sat up, still looking at shibo.
"Yeah...if you didn't remember, I was gonna beat you with this thing..." Shibo put the leg brace back on. There was a knock at the door.
"OI! i'm here again..." It was Paleo.
"One moment..." Kimimaro went to the door and opened it. He'd put on a clean shirt. He was wearing his vest, and his hat.
"Hm? Hey, you met Kimimaro-san, Shibo-chan?"
"Met him?" Shibo laughed, then calmed down,
"He's my boyfriend!" Shibo broke down in laughter. Paleo looked at Kimimaro.
"You don't look the dating type...oh well..." Paleo walked in, and sat down on the couch.

"So, Shibo-chan...how did you get here?"
"Hm?" Shibo swallowed her rice,
"Komacki-kun brought me here." Shibo pointed to Komacki with her chopsticks. Komacki nodded in agreement.
"She got me out of that jail cell about a year ago or so...so, I wanted to thank her by letting her come stay here..."
"Alright...now, why are you here here?"
"I can only tell you...I can't tell anyone else who doesn't know my past..."
"Hmm? Dark, shadowy past intreages me..." Komacki looked at Shibo.
"I don't want to discuss it..." Shibo looked away. Kimimaro gave Komacki that 'I'll kill you in you sleep' look.

After dinner, Shibo and Kimimaro sat down next to eachother. The others were in the other room, playing chess.
"You can tell me now..." Kimimaro put his arm around Shibo's shoulders. Shibo jumped, then blushed.
"My mission...is to recapure the entire country of Hikari and claim it under the uirusu name." Kimimaro looked down at her.
"So, to regain your one and only home?"
"Yes..."
"i see...so, you're not staying?" Shibo looked up to Kimimaro. He looked sad and lonely.
"Y-you can come with me...I'd feel safer if I had Otogakure's strongest shinobi by my side...my lover." Shibo laid her head on Kimimaro's chest.
"i can't come...not without my brother..and my friend..."
"T-they can come, too...Kimi-kun...these last five months have been hell for me...I found out that I had caught the same thing you had before. So, this is the first real time I've been out." Kimimaro went pale.
"I see..." He hugged Shibo, and burried his face in her fluffy hair,
"I see why you're more pale and thinner, now..."
"Kimi-kun...I said HAD. I'm cured..." Shibo looked up to Kimimaro again, and wiped his tears away. He kissed her on the lips, and forced her down onto the couch.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Oct 5, 2008)

KIMMIMARO IS RAPING SHIBO!!!!!
inner: WHAT?!?!
HE IS!! HE IS FORCING HER DOWN!!
Inner: WHAT THE HELL KIMMIMARO!!!!!
BAD!! BAD!! VERY BAD!!!


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

Komacki will be spying on them then
Komacki: shut-up! *peering through hole in the wall...
3... 2... 1...
Paleo: dude, how could you... scoot over, I want a peep!
...
Komacki & Paleo: heh heh...
scoot over you idiot!... heh heh...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

Shibo: No, he's not...
Kimi: *asleep*
Shibo:This, I mind...*hits Kimi on head*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

wow.. shibo... both... and franky... wow... just wow... now everyone i know is a pervert.. wow.. just wow..


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

Me & Komacki: You just figured us out?
Paleo: Hi I'm new


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

... no.... i knew a while ago... and as for the new guy... i feel no pity for you... bastard...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

Me & Komacki: 
Paleo:


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

i just don't care...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

all three:


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

exactly...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

Shibo:... You want me to summon manda? Cause I can...I-*coughs up blood* I'm now going to get pitied...
Kimi: YOU'RE GONNA DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*sobbs*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

Me & Komacki: 
Paleo: Lyla could help if she were here
Lyla: I am
Paleo: *glomps* <3


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

Shibo:zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...
Kimi: Que?*looks down at Shibo;shrugs, falls asleep next to her*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Komacki and Paleo were watching the pair make out.
"We heard you from the other room..." Komacki pointed out.
"So, we wanted to watch..." Paleo was blushing. Kimimaro tried to punch Paleo, but missed. Shibo was still lying there, blushing. 
"I feel like I have a fever..." Shibo felt her cheeks and forehead.
"There is only one way to tell..." Komacki got a thermometer, and put it in Shibo's mouth. A minute later, he looked at it.
"103.9...yeah, she has a fever..." Komacki nodded his head. Kimimaro picked Shibo up, and started up the steps.
"Bag...my bag..." Shibo was trying to reach for her bag. Juu Dee picked it up with his feet and followed Kimimaro.

"Here we go..." Kimimaro set Shibo down in a plush bed.
"I hope you like my bed..." Kimimaro took out some medications out of Shibo's bag.
"N-no...It's too much..." Shibo tried to get up, but Kimimaro just put a hand on her shoulder.
"At least let me change into my PJ's..."
"OK..."Kimimaro sat down in a chair, looking at Shibo.
"Ahahahahahahah...please get out..."
"I knew that..." Kimimaro was blushing as he closed the door. Shibo took off her dress, then her chinmail,then her cami. She was completetly topless, and didn't know that Kimimaro was watchign her. His nose started bleeding, and he was blushing greatly.
"Like the show, Kimi-kun? You're not going to be seeing much more if you keep it up..." Shibo had a sweet, but scary voice. Kimimaro took three steps back for three seconds, then went back to see more. Shibo opened the door. She was in a black dress that reached down to her ankles.
"Hello, my perverted boyfriend...I'm sick, and on one foot...can you take me back over?" Shibo was smiling that 'I say nothing if yo say nothing' smile. Kimimaro helped Shibo over, and helped her lay down. He covered her up withthe blankets, and covered her forehead with a damp cloth.
"You want anything else, Shibo-chan...?"
"Can you come with me to Hikari?"
"It depends..." Kimimaro walked out, and closed the door. Shibo took her inhaler, and breathed in a couple puffs, then fell asleep.


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

Paleo: What just happened?
Komacki: I dunno
Me: LOL
Lyla:...
Komacki & Paleo: I smell PORN!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

god...

inhaler??? Shibo???


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




In the morning, Shibo was coughing up blood about as much as she was sneezing. Even with all her medications, she couldn't stop. She kept on griping the place over her heart, and was breathing heavily. Kimimaro didn't know what to do, except to keep on giving Shibo tissues. There was a knock at the door. Komacki answered it.
"Hi, Komacki-san...I heard there's someone very sick here...?" Lyla was at the door, next to Paleo. Komacki took Lyla up to where Shibo was. She opened the door slightly,
"May I come in?"
"O-of course." Kimimaro stood up.
"May I be alone with her?"
"Of course..." Kimimaro walked out of the room, and closed the door. Lyla saw that there were bloody tissues all over the place. Shibo coughed up some blood in a tissue.
"Do you have a condition that makes you like this?" Lyla sat down.
"W-when I was born, m-my heart had a hole i-in it. I-I was born de-dead...may I comment on your robe?"
"Hm? Of course..."
"you lok like a Hikaran prestess..." Shibo smiled.
"I do?" Shibo nodded.
"I would know...because I'm one..."
"You are, huh? Well, thank you very much for the comment..."
"People say because I am Orochimaru's daughter, they say that I'm just as crue and heartless as him-" Shibo coughed up alot of blood.
"Easy now...do you take medications?"
"Y-yes...I use my inhalers...the usual one has 100mg of the medicine, the emergency one has 500mg..."
"Did you take your first one last night...?"
"Yes...do you think i have to use my emergency one?"
"Maybe...how many breaths is the 500mg?"
"J-just one..." Shibo reached for the emergency inhaler, and took one breath of it. She stopped coughing up blood, and also sounded better.
"See? Maybe you should take the 500mg for now on..." Lyla stood up, and walked out the room. Paleo opened the door before her.
"She underdosed herself...just let her rest now..." Lyla looked back st Shibo,
"That girl's a tough one...take good care of her, Kimimaro-san..."
"I will...thank you so much." Kimimaro lowered his head.


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

And Lyla appears


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

Shibo: Hikaran...priestess  *coughs up something*

*Spoiler*: __ 




For three days and two nights strait, Shibo was in a deep sleep. And, during that time, kimimaro didn't sleep a wink. He just watched her, to see when she'd wake up. On the third night, he was about to fall asleep, when he heard Shibo's voice.
"Kimi-kun.....I'm thirsty....can you get me some water?"
"Of course..." He smiled at Shibo, and she smiled back. He came back about half a minute later with a glass of water. He helped Shibo drink the water, cause she couldn't move her arms *they were too weak, and her body lacked much of its blood*. She tried to get up, but her legs couldn't support her. So, Kimimaro asked around town in anyone had an extra wheelchair for her, and the town hospital let Shibo borrow one. Oh, boy, did they regret that.

Shibo raced down the road, nearly dodjing everything in her path. Kimimaro tried to catch her, but he couldn't. He was out of energy.
"Shibo-chan...waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit..." Kimimaro was out of breath.
"NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEVAR!!" Then, Shibo crashed into a building. Kimimaro ran over to her.
"Are you alright?"
"I think I am..." Shibo was holding her nose. She moved her hand away from her nose. It was bleeding.
"Here..." Kimimaro licked up the blood, then licked up the remaining blood on her hands.
"K-Kimi-kun..." Shibo blushed.
"I can't help it. Your blood...it's so sweet..." Kimimaro sniffed at Shibo's neck. Shibo put her hand in front of his face.
"Somewhere private, at least?" Kimimaro smiled,
"Whatever you want..." He helped her into her wheelchair.

Shibo hugged Kimimaro. He started sniffing at her neck, and licked it. Shibo moaned in pleasure, then laid her head down on his shoulder. He bit her neck, and Shibo went numb.
"K-Kimi-kun..." Her breath began to get choppy, but she didn't fight back. He felt up her back, and started massaging her back. She moaed in pleasure, and licked the side of his neck. She didn't bite into it, but just licked it. She whimpered, then passed out. Kimimaro took his fangs out of Shibo's neck, and took her to the guest room. He placed Shibo under the covers, then went with her. He fell asleep within five minutes.


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

.......... hes a .... vampy????


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

this must be how vampires makeout


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

i know how vampys makeout... and they don't keep their clothes on... they either just kiss and hug.... or they're having sex.... its creepy... don't ask how I know... i just know...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

... uh.... ok


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

exactly....


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

and you called my a perv


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

... shuddup........
its called heredity... its not my choice...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

What?! Its serious!
you're mean... *crying in corner*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

....
*pats back*
it's okay...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

go away.... *scoots away*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

*hugs*
no matter many times you tell me to stop, I'll tell you it's okay


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

stop... *pushes franky away*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

*still hugging*
I can't ignore a girl who's depressed, I just won't let myself


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

no....*still trying to push franky away*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

Stop trying to push me away... just embrace the care of others...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

no care.... it always ends up bad...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

Sometimes, it does... but depression is but a wall on the path of life, don't stew in it, just let others help you through it...

And besides, I've been hurt beyond your fathoming... i know tragedy beyond your worst nightmares...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

... worse than my last nightmare? you know pain worse than falling from a two story building, getting skewed, then burned, then having your fingernails pulled off one by one? mmm... *hides face*
too much....


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ... worse than my last nightmare? you know pain worse than falling from a two story building, getting skewed, then burned, then having your fingernails pulled off one by one? mmm... *hides face*
> too much....



The worst pain is internal... loss, despair... it's all torture from the inside...
try snapping your leg in half btw, I fell from the stairs and into a fold out couch and my leg got caught and i fell over. My foreleg was bent about 90 degrees, blood splattered all over me.
I've been raped, damnit... by my own brother no less!
I remember getting dragged away from my own father when I was two, and now my step dad beats the shit outta me for asked him not to hit the wall with my school instrument.
My sister treats me like a pile of shit every single day
My mom is a workaholic who's basically abandoned any care of me
try being beaten up and picked on until I finally got fed up with it and litterally broke a kid's ribs. I was expelled.

If it weren't for my friends, I would've gone totally emo by now, maybe even have killed myself


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

aww.. now i feel guilty.. *hug*
inner: Oh.. backfire..
*silent*
inner: O.o *shoots self, dead*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

Tragedy isn't limited to one person, all of us feel pain, some greater than others, just because I try to mask mine, doesn't meen I don't feel it


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

same here... mask.. mask.. guilt.. ugh.. *hug*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

people seem to have me figured out now though... at school...
*sigh* I think some of my friends might leave me soon


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

aww... poor franky..
thats happened to me so much already.. and in the youngest stages of my life too... its left a scar...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

My mom had kidney stones and had to stay in a hospital for a week and ironically, I broke into a horrible fever during that same week


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

aww... *pats head*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

*sigh* so much crappy stuff has happened... *lays on floor*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *sigh* so much crappy stuff has happened... *lays on floor*



*hugs*
inner:... you l-
*glares*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

mmm... *rolls over*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

*still hugging*
inner: 
... be quiet


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

*making noises in sleep* ugh....


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

*pulls covers over Clara*
inner: you like her, don't you
*strangles inner*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

*hides under covers*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

*sighs*
inner: *gasping*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

*puts hand on ur arm* you have to put the thumbs on top of the esophogous...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *puts hand on ur arm* you have to put the thumbs on top of the esophogous...



*blushing*
or... what about this... *cuts inner's head off and locks away*
He'll find a way out in about a month or two...
*still blushing*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

m'k.........


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

..........
*coughinnerwas-cough-rightcough*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

hmm? bout what....?


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

Franky said:


> *pulls covers over Clara*
> inner: you like her, don't you
> *strangles inner*



...
...
...
that
...
...
...
...
...
...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

-_- *half asleep* uh... o...k...?


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

ok...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

*poke* funny face...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

di-did you just poke my face?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

yes... *poke* Still makin funny face....


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

*screams, hides under covers*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm sorry...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

scary......


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

ur acting like a cute little girl... I can't stop blushing


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

cause i'm tired...
and well... maybe... well.. the day was... de mask....


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

so this is u unmasked... I like the true you...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

only about half..
other half is... everywhere...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

The true me is a fighter... the last time I got in a fight, I felt at home and it felt like a sense of pleasure was rushing throughout me, empowering me, and that's what it feels like when I get in a fight...
That's I can't really be my true self in public, cause I'd probably provoke somebody until they attacked me, giving me the excuse of self defense to fight them


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

so you're like a real franky..
how interesting... *poke* i'm poking.. a franky...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> so you're like a real franky..
> how interesting... *poke* i'm poking.. a franky...



That's why he's my faverite character, cause I relate to him a lot...... do you like the weird face or something?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

weird face!! it's there again! *poke*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

weird face!!!! *poke poke poke*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

that tickles


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

the face is gone.... *looks around*


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2008)

Face is back


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

AH! *poke* It back!!!


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2008)

I'ma poke you too
*pokes*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

de funny face!! *poke*


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> de funny face!! *poke*



*poke*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

- - .... *stalking silently, jaws music playing* dun dun.... dun dun... dun dun, dun dun, duun dundundundundundun... DUN DUN DUN!!!! *poke*


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

A PAIR!!! *poke poke* i will never miss one... |3


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2008)

good aim |3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

TRIO!!! *poke poke poke*


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2008)

???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

... hmm.... *poke poke poke poke*


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2008)

missed one


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

OH NO!! crap!! *takes cover*


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2008)

*follows*
so... where are we hiding? <3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm hiding in my closet...


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2008)

than so am I! <3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

but it a tight squeeze.....


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

you don't want me in teh closet?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

i dunno.... do you want to be in de closet?


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i dunno.... do you want to be in de closet?



As long as ur in there with meh! |3


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo blinked,and looked over next to her. She blushed, and screamed as she fell out of the bed, landing on her back. Kimimaro looked over to Shibo.
"Don't ask, don't tell..."
"I know..." Kimimaro helped Shibo up. He got er leg brae, and put it on for her. She made a sign with her hand for kimimaro to get out. He nodded, and closed the door behind him as he left. Shibo activated her ketsueki me to make sure that Kimimaro wasn't looking through te keyhole. When he knew he wasn't there, she changed into a kimono. She hid a fe knives in the pocked inside her left sleeve. She tied her left bangs and part of her hair on the left part of her head up with a ribbon. She put on her gloves, and put her sword in her obi. She opened the door, and walked down the hall, taking five breaths from her 100mg inhaler.

Shibo walked into the winter light of the outdoors. She could clearly see her breath as she trugged on. She heard footsteps behind her, nd turned. komacki came up to her.
"You said you were a Hikaran Priestess, right?"
"Yeah...what of it?" 
"There's a small group that keep on asking if anyone knows of a Priestess that could start some kind of ceremony for them. Could you come, cause no one is a Priestess in the town, except you, of course..."
"I have to... I just remembered that today is the first day of the Gishiki-Na, or in your terms, new year celebration..." Shibo turned, and walked back into the cave.

When Shibo emurged from her bedroom, she had on a long, flowing robe tied with a bif red sash that wraped around her stomach. She had on white make up with red lipstick, and curved lines coming from below her jaw. Her look was emotionless, and her steps silent. She didn't talk or anything on her way to the Oteria *hikaran gathering place*. There was a small group of people, about 5 or 7. Most of them were old people. They bowed to Shibo, and she bowed to them.
"_hai to so matta. Ko tai manoko..._" Shibo walked up the stairs. She opened the gold-embelloshed door, and let everyone in. She looked out to the strret. kimimaro and Komacki were there.
"I knew you two'd come..." Shibo let out a small smile, then bowed to them. Kimimaro bowed to Shibo, then jabbed Komacki in the ribs. Komacki quickly bowed, and followed Kimimaro into the building. Everyone looked at them.
"_Kotai sa mone, y una de rokufo..._" Shibo told the people something, and they all nodded. Shibo walked over to a candle, and put a small flame to it. She softly blew on the cand,e and the flame became thousands around the inside. Shibo sat down at the main mat. She lit a few incenses, and put her hands on her lap.
"I am sure most of you know the commonlanguage..." They all nodded. Shibo smiled slightly.
"This is my first time without my parents here...I'm currently on a mission for my father's country, so i was thrown all off when a friend told me about the Gishiki-na...I forgot, to be honest." The older people forgave Shibo.
"It's alright...besides, my matep, our Sakito, wouldn't be able to make it because she is resting. She is going to have her fourth child in a few months, so I pray for her as many times as I can..." Shibo smiled again. The older people told her to tell them that they would pray for her too, for a safe pregnancy.
"She is always grateful...I'm sure nature will help her..."
"Hey...bro..." Komacki whispered to Kimimaro.
"What?" He whispered back.
"Why is she talking about this stuff?"
"It's part of the crememony. We each talk about what happened this year we are greatful for, and we tell our wishes for the comming year. Then, we eat this kind of dumpling that is very sweet. It is supposed to grant the wishes of the new year."
"Huh..."
"And, this year, the most important thing I recieved was my family. before, I gave up all hope of ever seeing them again. I still cry at the thought of not having them again."

Shibo was alseep on Kimimaro's back.
"God, the dumpling was delicious!!"Komacki was sucking on his fingers.
"They always are...this one's tuckered out." He looked at Shibo.
"She hopes for so little...why is that, bro?"
"She doesn't want to hope for too much because she plays her life by ear." Komaki shook Shibo's foot.
"We're home...wake up..." Shibo opened her eyes.
"I slept, didn't I?"
"Yeah...you can go to sleep when you clean yourself up and change into your PJ's..."
"Alright... Shibo got off of Kimimaro's back, and went up to the guest room. Paleo was waiting on the couch.
"Huh? The hell were you three at?"
"Hikaran thing..." Komacki slumped down into the couch.
"It's like a new year's celebration. Very formal..." Kimimaro sat down in the recliner.
"Huh...but, yesteraday, Shibo told me about Hikari...it's so cold up there, you need five or six layers...and, she could give me special permission to excavate if I help her retake it...so, i'm going to help, along with Lyla-chan, and even Komacki agreed...right?"
"Yep...sounds like fun to be in the history books."
"So...you all are going...?" Kimimaro looked at everyone.
"Yeah...are you?"
"I don't know..."
"Oh, come on..." Shibo was over the railing of the stairs,
"Everyone else is going...why not you...?"
"I have to sleep on it..."
"Typical...just plain typical..." Shibo walked back up the stairs.



Hikaran...is so fun to write about


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

You're using Paleo well, and Komacki as well...
In the instance that Lyla was in there, she was good, too.
You can use any of my villians as well, and any of my other OC's...
Just PM if you want to use any of them


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

Lol, Komacki is like me on my happy days


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

That's why he's so easy to write...


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

What about Paleo, what do you think of him?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

He's like my only guy friend...very easy to write


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

so you DO have a guy friend


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 7, 2008)

poor shibo!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

Shibo: Hai...
...*in under covers, not wanted to be seen by the world*
Shibo: Me the happy one today...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

Franky said:


> so you DO have a guy friend


He's the same age as you, and he doesn't believe in that love crap...and plus, we're JUST FRIENDS


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> He's the same age as you, and he doesn't believe in that love crap...and plus, we're JUST FRIENDS



...
Relationships can blossom before you know it


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

When we're 50 or so...the way he acts...and plus I'll be moving pretty soon, so that's fucked..


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> When we're 50 or so...the way he acts...and plus I'll be moving pretty soon, so that's fucked..



if you move, it's a chance to meet new people and show a new you... you know, start fresh. Don't let them push you around


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

But...me never moved before...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

... no idea what is happening... all I saws was..
Excellent chappy shibo.. new people. excellent.
and shibo has ANOTHER VEIWER!! YEA!!
now be happy and drink a drink.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

Has popcorn instead...


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

lol shibo, lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

me has popcorn...


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

now me eat box of granola bars


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

i hate granola... >.< yuck!!
DRINK!! *hands shibo bottle of sake* celebrate! ^^,


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i hate granola... >.< yuck!!
> DRINK!! *hands shibo bottle of sake* celebrate! ^^,



lol underage drinking


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

its natural. if you lived where I lived... you see it commonly..but in small amounts.


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

You don't see it at all where I live


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

then people hide it! its common!! I'm sure of it!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

Shibo: She fell asleep...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

she fell asleep.. wow *pokes shibo* shibo.. wake up... I HAVE KIMMIMARO!!! *takes cover*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

Shibo:*takes kimi* Mine...^*_*^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

-_- wrong shibo.... oh thats who.. ok.. 
I HAVE SASUKE!!!!


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

I have Clara!pek


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

awww! I have franky!


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

Yup!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

I have no one...*cries*


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I have no one...*cries*



yes you do, we're e-family, you gotz both of us!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

IRL, though...


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

oh, but you will


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

*hugs teddy*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

you do have friends in real life shibo... we are alive.....
inner: THAT MAKES... some sense...


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

logic agreeable...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

very agreeable


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

yesh! >3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep!! >3


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

>3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

>3 DE FACE!! *tackle*


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

face!!! *poke pokepoke*
>D


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

pek
*kiss*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

^^ *poke lips*


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

*pokes lips too*pek


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

=^^= *kiss finger*


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

pek
*kisses*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

<3
*kiss*


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

^^ *kiss* 
pekpek


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

*kiss back*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

*hug* pekpekpek


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, I have slushie lips again
*hug*pek


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

slushie!! what flavor?


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

Oranges!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

Orange!!! *looks at lips*
de orange.... |3
can i?


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

*shivering... lol, freezing*
s-s-s-sure


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah! ^^
*lick ur lips* ^^ yummy!


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

*licks tongue*

...
pek


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

*lick tounge back*


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

pekpekpek


*esplodes*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

O.O *backs away slowly, trips* 
OW!! .... i shouldn't be sayin that... franky..... *poke* you ok.... ish?


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

*esploded*
...
...
...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

O.O franky... *poke*
franky.. *tearing up*
franky!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 9, 2008)

You...*takes knife*
Shibo: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 




"No...patep..."Shibo was murmuring something in her sleep. she jolted up, and looked around. She looked at the clock.
"Dammit...only 5?" Shibo felt her forehead. She wiped her forehead from the cold sweat. There was a loud cras outside. Shibo opened the door, and saw a white snake trying to bite Komacki.
"Evil thing! I was only gonna put you in a bag!"
"Watch..." Shibo walked over to the snake, and stomped on the tail. It poofed back to Orochimaru.
"Hi, patep..." Shibo helped Orochimaru up.
"You hurt my feet again..."
"You knew it was me, though, right?" Shibo smiled. Orochimaru put his hand on Shibo's head.
"The runt of the litter is too smart for her own good..."
"I'm the smartest in Oto, patep...you can't challenge me..."
"I'm still your father...I can knock you down a mark or two, little one..." Orochimaru started pressing down on Shibo's head.
"Not before I bite your fucking hand off..." Shibo tired to bite Orochimaru, but he was faster than her. He hit Shibo in the head.
"Baka little one..."
"YOU THE BAKA!!" Shibo tried to punch Orochimaru, but she missed again.
"BAKA! BAKA! BAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!" Shibo kicked Orochimaru in the shin. There was a loud 'crack' sound, and down he was. Shibo put Orochimaru in a headlock.
"The hell...?" Komacki was just watching the little skirmish.
"Huh? What the..." Kimimaro looked down at Shibo and Orochimaru. She was now hitting him on the head. Kimimaro picked up Shibo, and held her back.
"Deep breaths...breathe..."
"Baka...baaaaakaaaa..." Shibo stuck her tongue out.

Shibo was wraping up Orochimaru's knee.
"At least you just shattered the bone..."
"Baka..."
"Hey...you're lucky I'm letting you go on this mission, girl. You better be greatful."
"Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand~?" Orochimaru sighed. Shibo touched his knee.
"Shit shit shit..."
"Take that..." Shibo continued to wrap the bandages.
"you're a mean child, you know that, right?"
"I'm YOUR child..." Shibo smiled up at Orochimaru.
"Yeah...that's enough, Shibo-chan..." Orochimaru felt his knee.
"It's 7 now...I'll make breakfast..." Shibo stood up. She walked into the kitchen, followed by Orochimaru.
"BAKA!!! YOU DON'T COOK!!" There was a big 'clang'.
"But..."
"OUT!" Orochimaru walked back into the living room.
"She gets angry in the morning..." There was a little tap at the window. There was a silver vulture there. Orochimaru opened the window, and the vulture hopped in. There was a small cloud, and sure enough, there was Ai.
"It's cold out there..." Ai was shaking.
"Of couse it would be if you stayed out there all ni-" Ai was walking to the kitchen.
"Can I just gather at the stove, hun?"
"Yeah..." Ai smiled and walked in.
"I'm cold, too, Shibo-cha-"
"BAKA!!" Shibo threw a knife at him.
"Shit...YOU MISSED!!"
"YOU WANT ME TO HIT?!"
"No..."
"BAKA!!"


----------



## Franky (Oct 9, 2008)

lmao


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 9, 2008)

You're back


----------



## Franky (Oct 9, 2008)

when did I leave?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 9, 2008)

lol!! shibo is violent... 
and oro seems to have taken too many hits to de head.... brain damage!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 10, 2008)

I agree...

*Spoiler*: __ 




The whole group was eating at a large table. Shibo was scooping up all the rice on the table, and even stealing from Ai and Orochimaru.
"Ai-chan...."
"Don't start; she's hungry, so she should get as much food that she can eat, then she won't be moaning an bitching for me to feed her..." Komacki was also ding the same thing, stealing from Paleo and Lyla and even his own brother.
"This is good, Ai-san...it really is..."
"A family recipie...I'm glad you both like it."
"Matep's the best cook EVA!!!" Shibo looked down to the rest of her plate. She gave three thirds to Ai, and the rest to Orochimaru.
"Aw, thank you, Shibo-chan..."
"Why does she get more?"
"Cause she'll need to keep up her strength..." Shibo took a biscuit from Orochimaru's plate, and put it on Ai's plate. Then, she just gave Ai his entire plate.
"Ai-chan...."
"Here..." Ai gave back his plate,
"We don't need all of us to be neglected of nutrients...important battle tactic." Orochimaru nodded.
"I guess..." Shibo stood up, and took her plate and bowl out to the kitchen. Komacki did the same thing. Shibo was rubbing her eye as she entered back into the dining room/ living room.
"I'm so sleepy for some reason..."
"I am too..." Komacki slumped int the couch, and passed out. Shibo went over to the recliner, and fell asleep.
"The drug's taken effect...let's get these two and go up to Hikari..." Orochimaru picked up Shibo, and Kimimaro picked up Komacki.
"We'll use Juu Dee and Hansha, my dragon...." A small green dragon with red spikes going down its back, and a little sakura blossom on its head popped up. She looked at Juu dee, who looked at her. they both blushed.
"I think we will have more baby dragons, ai-chan..."
"So? Le's go..."

It was getting darker the farther they went north. It also got colder.
"Now I see why that which named it 'kurai'..." Ai looked around.
"There...where those mountains are." Orochimaru pointed out the small mountains in the distance. As the approached, thy all put on a few more layers, in case they would e outside for a while.
"Now, we just need to take Shibo-chan to the hospital so she can get her treatment continued..."
"Huh? For what?"
"For her tuberculosis, of cou-ohhhhhhh...."Ai and Orochimaru both grew silent.
"So..."
"he told you she was cured, didn't she?" Kimimaro nodded. Ai sighed,
"She didn't want you worry about her , I guess..."
"A while back, she was just coughing up blood so much... I thought it was or her heart." Lyla snapped back into reality,
"She told me she had to take inhalers, and she had to use her 500mg inhaler..."
"I see...tell me, Lyla, was it?" Lyla nodded.
"Are you a medical nin?"
"I guess you could say that...i do try my bst, learning out of books and nothing else..."
"I could help you tweak up your abilities by letting you read my notes, hun..." Lyla gasped.
"T-that'd be great..."
"Good...when we get back to the estate, I'll show you my hidden library of books and notes..." They approached the tall entrance. Two guards looked aAi, then Orochimaru. They bowed to them.
"It's good to know that we're still royalty, Oro-kun..." Ai smiled, and walked into the village. Everything was covered in snow, and it had even started to now. Right at the entrance was this huge building that looked like it had a large addition put onto it several yers before. Leading to the heart of the village were large apparment complexes lingering ovr the streets. At the other end of the village was a large brick fence with a gothic-stye steel bar fence. It had a long stairway leading up to a tradiional Japanese style tate, with a towering peek next t it. Behind the estate were mountains, and then the shoreline. Ai walked over to the lare building. Something aswritten in Hikaran on a sign on the fenc surrunding the bulding.
"Here we go..." Ai walked through the open entrance and into the automatic sliding doors. Orochimaru, Kimimaro nd Komacki followe. Paleo and Lyla looked around.
"Lets see if we an find ny fossils in the market..." Lyla looked into the heart of the village.
"Hell yeah..." They strolled off together into the heart of Hikari, benf followed by two shadowy people.

The nurses plced Shibo into a bed net to al kinds of equipment. An old-looking man with glasses round his neck entred the room.
"Long time, little one...hven't seen you since I cecked on you after I fixed up your heart..." He placed Shibo's hair completel behind her head, and put on an oxygen mask. He turned on a mchine, and Shibo started breathing in the gas. The man lef the room. Ai was there.
"Where's your fiance, Ai-chan?"
" Getting omething to eat, Himawari-sensei..." Ai giggled.
"Brings bck old times, huh?" Himawari sat down next to Ai.
"Yep..."
"I see you've been buisy..." He laughed.
"Hey...we decided to have this child, too..." Ai chuckeled, elbowing him in the shoulder.
"Let's hope we don't need to put 'em under the knife, right?"
"Ha ha, very funny..." Orochimaru was walking down the hall, several bags of dango were in his hands. There was one bag already open, and he was eating a stick.
"There you are-"
"I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING TO SHIBO-CHAN! TSUNADE-CHAN DID!!"
"I wasn't going to bring up the back Shibo-chan's sull...."
"I'm just leting you know now..." Ai sighed,
"I also want to getsome tests done, my self, sensei...to make sure everything will go ACORDING TO HOW IT SHOULD..." Ai looked a Orochimaru.
"What did I do?!" Himawari started laughing again,
"Brings back old times, indeed....But, dont be worryed, Ai-chan...everything'll go along fine..."
"I don't want to be in labor again for 5 whole hours...WITHOUT anestetic..."
"We did run very fast out of here...and, we didn't know how long you would be in labor...."


hikari is petty....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 10, 2008)

O.O wow... um... wow... 
inner: oro has some game going on in the den...
yeah.... wow......
inner: just wow.... O.O


----------



## Franky (Oct 10, 2008)

O.O
Paleo: *humming* fossils~ fossils~ fossils~!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 11, 2008)

I told you a little bit ago that Ai was pregnant...you've seen nothing yet, though..

*Spoiler*: __ 




Orochimaru was sitting in a chair net to Shibo, eating up the last of his dango. He reached in for more, and found only one left. He put it on the bed table next to him.
"When you wake up, that'll be yours..." There was a soft knock on the door, then the rest of the group entered. They were followed by Kaoru.
"Hello, Orochimaru...how are you?"
"Not you again..."
"Oh, that's not nice...I thought you would be happy to see me."
"Yeah...in a shallow grave..."
"Oh, that's not nice..." Kaoru tried to put her hand on Shibo's head, but Orochimaru grabbed her wrist. He held it harder.
"You will not lay a filthy hand on my daughter..."
"Awww~ you sound like a father..." Kaoru smirked, then grabbed Orochimaru's neck.
"I can do whatever I want to do here...you have no rights..."
"Three...two...one..." All the machines hooked up to Shibo turned off.
"W-what the...it's supposed to be three days, not two-" Orochimaru took one of the dango sticks and stabbed Kaoru with it. She stumbled backwards, and pulled it out of her chest. Orochimaru was helping Shibo sit up. He removed the oxygen mask, and patted her shoulder. Kaoru took out a kunai, and went after Shibo. Ororchimaru got in front of Shibo, and took the kunai in his shoulder.
"Hmp...you took the blow, huh?" Kaoru took out the kunai.
"Pa...tep..." 
"It'll be alright, Shibo-chan...we came to get our hom bak, and we're not leaving without it...."
"Right..." Shibo took a deep breath. Kaoru started laughing.
"What is this?1 You want this land back, do you? Fine, then...you can have the iceberg-town all you want...it's too cold up here for me."
"Huh?!"
"You heard me...I have to wear four or five layers...I HATE it! Bye..." Kaoru dissapeared in a shroud of darkness.

Every citizen of Hikari was out in front of the estate entrance. They were cheering for the group, who was all in formal wear. Paleo kept on messing with his obi. He put on his hat.
"There we go...much better." Lyla chuckeled. Ai was in an older version of a white kimono with gold embroadering on it. Shibo was in a newer version that touched the floor. Ai was holding a beaurituf sword in its scabard. The scabbard was stained black, and had gold waves on it.
"Shibo-chan..." Shibo looked to Ai,
"Do you wish to be Hikarikage?" Shibo went pale, then cleared her throght.
"Hell yeah..." Ai smiled.
"Will you protect this place, excetera, excetera?"
"Hell yeah...now give me the sword..." Shibo smiled. Ai gave Shibo the sword.
"Sweeeeet..." Shibo put the sword in her obi. Orochimaru looked over to Shibo, and put his arm around her shoulders.
"You don't know how proud I am of you right now..." Shibo looked up to Orochimaru. He smiled, and put his hand on her head, ruffeling her hair up. They started down the stairs, but Kimimaro walked into the forest next to the stairs. Shibo looked around, but was suddenly surrounded by people. She started shaking.
"_Ko sai te!_" Orochimaru got in front of Shibo, and everyone took a few steps backwards. Shibo sneeked through the crouds and into the forest. She looked deep into the forest. She found Kimimaro in the branches of one of the trees, and joined him up there.
"I guess you're not a people person, Kimi-kun..." She smiled at him.
"I just..." He sighed,
"I just don't feel like I fit in with alot of people..."
"I see..." Shibo laid back,
"We're both not people-persons..."
"You're not even human..."
"Yeah, I know...I'm a smart-ass vampire."
"You're also very nice when you are tired..."
"I know..." Shibo curled up next to Kimimaro.
"You'll catch a cold if you sleep out here, you know..."
"I know...if I fall asleep, I knwo you'll take me inside, though..." Shibo nizzled her head up to his chest. Kimimzro nuzzled his head down to her nose. They were about to kiss, when someone threw a snowball at the back of Shibo's head. Shibo turned, and saw Tayuya, Sakon, Ukon, Jirobo and Kidomaru there.
"Baka! The fuck you here?!" Shibo threw a snowball at Tayuya, but missed.
"To make sure you don't get hurt, baka!"
"You the baka, baka!"
"BAKA!!" Kimimaro held Shibo back, and Sakon and Kidomaru had to hold Tayuya back.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 11, 2008)

lol, tayuya and her anger. LOL. never gets old!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 11, 2008)

Now you see where Shibo learned 'baka' from...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo and Kimimaro were inside. They were in the living room 'pit', where there were a few couches, a large coffee table, and behind that was a huge fireplace. Shibo was covered with several blankets and had a thermometer in her mouth, while Kimimaro held their rice bowls. Ai came back, and checked Shibo's temperature.
"Now you see why you shouldn't just be in one layer out there, right?"
"Yes, matep...now I want my riiiiiice..." Kimimaro handed Shibo her chopsticks and rice back, and she continued to eat the rice.
"Hi, Shibo-chan!" A girl with oroange hair, gray eyes, and a dark blue dress popped up from behind Shibo. She hugged Kimimaro's neck,
"Hey, Kimimaro-kun~"
"GET OFF HIM, MIKAN-CHAN!!" Shibo threw her shoe at Mikan. Mikan dodged it, then went over to Orochimaru. He was in his PJ's, and also under blankets.
"Ai-chan...I'm hungry, too..."
"That's not nice, Orochimaru-sama...I'll get it for you..." Mikan ran into the kitchen, and came back out with a bowl of rice and chopsticks.
"There..." Mikan gave Orochimaru his rice. He gently took it, and started wolfing it down. Mikan sighed, and sat down next to Shibo.
"How you deal wth him, I have no clue."
"I'm his daughter; I'm supposed to be like him in some ways..."

"The fuck we have to come up here...? It's so fucking cold..." A group of three shinobi were walking through the white-out conditions to Hikari. One had long white hair, one with yellow spiky hair, and one with moderate brown hair. 
"To see how Hikari shaped out in just one month..." The man with the white hair pointed out.
"Aaaaaaaaand, why couldn't we have come later?" The girl with the brown girl asked the man.
"Aw, shut up, Rutsu-chan..." The spiky-haired boy told the girl.
"OK, Naruto...I'll give you 5 seconds to start running..." The boy ran, while the girl chased him. The man sighed, and tried to catch up with the pair.

"SHIBO-SAMA! OROCHIMARU-SAMA! AI-SAMA!" A guard ran into the estate.
"What is it?" Shibo looked at the guard.
"T-there's a three-man squad from Konoha who say they want to see you..."
"What are their descriptions?" Orochimaru sneezed.
"The only man is tall and has white, spiky hair..."
"Jiraiya" Ai, Orochimaru and Shibo pointed out.
"The only boy has yellow, short spiky hair..."
"Naruto..." Orochimaru and Shibo pointed out.
"And the only girl has hair about the same length as yours, Shibo-sama, except it's brown..."
"And Rutsu..." Shibo smiled. She stood up, and went over for her coat and other layers she had to wear. She put on her boots, and grabbed her new, freeze-proof chakura board *the first one froze, and she fell into a lake, hense the reason everyone's sick XD* and ran out the door. The board expanded, and Shibo jumped onto it, and off she was.

It only took Shibo a few minutes to get to the oter side of the village. She saw the three, and did a backflip off the board.
"Showoff..."
"Correction: Showoff with bad cold..." Shibo pointed out.
"Then how come you're out here?"
"So I can show you where the estate is, of course...follow me..."

"THIS IS MORE LIKE IT!" Rutsu removed all her coats. She was wearing black leather pants and a black shirt with a red skull on it.
"I like that shirt..." Shibo looked at the shirt,
"And of course PATEP WON'T LET ME GO PUNK..."
"I like you the way you...are..." Orochimaru looked up, and saw Jiraiya.
"Who's the sick one now? Who has to stay inside now? you, that's who!"
"Here...let me pass my sick to you then..." Orochimaru reahed out to Jiraiya, who quickly slinked behind Ai.
"Patep!" Shibo slapped Orochimaru's hand,
"Be polite to our guests...and, Jiraiya?"
"Yes?"
"If you piss of me AND patep, we can get you arested anytime we want..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 11, 2008)

lol!!!!
rutsu is a bad influence!! HAHA!!
ru: Hey! It's not bad!! It's just different lifestyle!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 11, 2008)

Shibo:...*sniffles*

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Mmmm...I smell something good..." Jiraiya smelled into the kitchen. His eyes widened as he ran in.
"GET OUT OF THERE, DAMMIT!" Shibo ran in after him, and brought him back out to the main room.
"But...but...the food...."
"IT'S FOR THE SICK, BAKA!!"
"But...I also want Polnaknuktuk..."
"What the hell is that?" Rutsu looked into the kitchen.
"It's meat boiled in sugar water...and you can drizzle a sour and bitter sauce or it to make it like you're in heaven, too..." Shibo started drooling as she talked about it,
"And, it's for the sick tonight only..."
"Shibo-chan...it's for everyone..." Ai was checking Orochimaru's temperature again.
"Shibo-chan can have mine, Ai-chan...I just want to sleep." Shibo and Ai gasped.
"PATEP NO WANT POLNAKTUK!! IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT!!" Shibo started running around.
"If you keep this up, you won't get any, either..." Shibo stopped.
"When it done?"
"When it's done, hun..."
"Do you have potato chunks cooking, too?"
"Yes..."
"And even the butter chicken in tomato sauce and cheese?"
"Yes..." 
"I LOVE YOU!!" Shibo hugged Ai.

Shibo grabbed a spoonful of potato chinks and put them on top of her meat. Then, she got a thigh of the butter chicken and put it on top of the potato chunks. Rutsu looked at the food, then looked at Shibo.
"And, you're a skeleton...why?"
"This is all I'm going to eat for a week or month or so..." Rutsu choked on...something.
"The hell...? How can you go so long without food?"
"Her body absorbs every bit of the food she eats. And, slowly uses it, like a sna-" Ai went silent for a moment. She looked at Orochimaru, who was done with his single bowl of rice. He smiled.
"Aw, shit..." Ai started laughing.
"She's like a snake, in otherwords..."
"Baka..." Shibo had finished all of her food already. Rutsu looked at Shibo.
"My...god..."
"She gets like that when she's sick, Rutsu-chan..." Ai smiled slightly.
"I'm done...and I shall go to sleep..." Shibo stood up, and took her plate to the kitchen. She walked back out, and started for the stairs. Orochimaru also took his bowl to the kitchen, then went over to the couch, which found be folded out to a bed. Since it was already folded out, he didn't have to anything.
"And i'm too lazy to do anything..." Orochimaru fell sideways into the bed, and fell asleep.
"AND HE IS DOWN..." Ai looked at him. He waved his hand, whic then fell, as to say that he was asleep.
"He's such a comedian sometimes..." Ai giggled.
"for you and Shibo-chan...everyone else get's his nasty side..."
"I knwo...it makes me feel special when he acts differently around me than everyone else..."
"Maybe it's a genjutsu..." Rutsu looked at Ai. 
"I may be good at genjutsu, but I would never do that to him..."
"Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh huhh..." Rutsu smiled. Ai sighed,
"I'm full myself now..." Ai stood up and went into the kitchen. She came back out, and headed for another door next to the stairs.
"I sleep down here since the baby can be due any day now...good night..."
"Good night, Ai-san..."

It was morning, and everyone was slowly waking up. Komacki, Paleo and Lyla returned from their little 'excavation', and found other treasures to bring back.
"I FOUND A GOLD COIN!" Komacki showed Kimimaro and Shibo the gold coin.
"Huh?" Shibo sniffled, and looked at the coin,
"This looks like it came from...40 years ago..."
"So...how much would it be...?"
"About...4,000,000,000 ryo." Komacki went pale.
"S-so...I have a whole life's fortune right there?" Shibo nodded.
"Oh my god..."
"So, my little brother's going to be rich, huh? How bout some for me, huh?"
"no way..."
"EXCUSE ME?! I'm YOUR OLDER BROTHER, I DESERVE SOME PROFIT!!"
"I said...no."
"GIVE ME IT!!" Kimimaro mauled Komacki for the coin. Shibo shook her head, and walked over to see what Paleo and Lyla found.
"What did you two find?"
"We found a few pieces of jewelery, and a few raw gems..."
"Oh, yeah..." Shibo took out one of her storage scrolls, and opened it. She smeared some of her blood over something, and a large, triangular rock. Paleo went pale, and piked up the rock.
"t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth...ttooooooooooooooooooth..." Paleo looked it over.
"W-where did you f-find this?"
"I can't remember...you might find more on the shore, though..."
"ALRIGHT, THEN, LET'S GO-"
"I want to rest..." lyla started for the stairs.
"Of course...we must first rest, then we can look for more..." Paleo picked up Lyla, and ran up the stairs. Shibo sighed, then remembered something. She pulled Kimimao out of the pile of Komacki and bones.
"Festival...you...me...you promised..."
"B-b-b-b-but..."
"PROMISED..."
"OK..."

Everyone *except Komacki, Orochimaru and Ai* was either out, or asleep. Ai was taking something to the laundry room, when she felt a sharp pain in her stomack. She fell to the ground, gripping her stomach.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Orochimaru heard Ai's yelling, and so too did Komacki. Komacki was already on his way to the hospital. Orochimaru carried Ai to the bedroom, and set her down on the bed.
"Oro-kun...please...stay..." Ai was taking deep breaths.

Shibo and Kimimaro came right back from the festival as soon as they could. Komacki was waiting for them outside.
"We heard..."
"Alright...just to let you know...it's a bit loud in there..." Komacki opened the door. They all sat down in a couch, and just started to wait. Shibo started to twiddle her thumbs, and stare at the fire. Kimimaro grabbed one of her hands, and held it.
"Calm down, everything will be alright...just calm down..." Shibo took a deep breath, and laid her head down on Kimimaro's arm. He patted her head, and kissed her ear.

They only waited for an hour, then everything went quiet. Shibo went over to the door, and looked through the keyhole. Everyone was going everywhere.
"You can come in, Shibo-chan..." Shibo opened the door, and a few nurses took out bloody blankets. Shibo avoided everyone's way, and eventually got to where Orochimaru and Ai were. Ai was under a fresh blanket, and was out of breath. Orochimaru was just sitting in the chair, petting Ai's hand.
"you two alright?" Shibo sat down in the other chair, and looked around the room. The fain crys of a baby were heard upstairs.
"I'll...be alright..." Ai was trying to gain her breath.
"Hey...I'm alright as long as Ai-chan is alright..." Orochimaru kissed the side of Ai's head.
"That's good..." Shibo hugged Ai,
"I'm glad you're alright..."
"Yes..."Orochimaru also hugged Ai.
"Awww~ thanks, you two...you're the best daughter and fiance any girl could dream of having...sometimes, anyways..." They all alughed, then heard a knocking on the side of the doorframe.
"Here we go...one little girl, all nice and wrapped for your hold convenience..." Himawari was holding a little thing in a pink blanket. He handed the child to Ai, then left the room. There were little black hairs on the top of the girl's head, her skin was absolutely white, and she had goldenron snakeyes.
"I know what we can name her..." Orochimaru smirked. Ai looked at him, and shook her head. Orochimaru stopped smirking, and looked down.
"IF we have another child...that is a guy, and looks like you...we might name him after you..."
"I like Hebiko..."Shibo was still looking at the little thing that was her little sisiter. Ai and Orochimaru looked at her.
"Hebiko?" They both asked.
"Yeh...so that way, the kids'll have no right to pick on her...and, it suits her fine..." Shibo ran her finger over the child's head.
"Huh...I like it too..." Ai smiled.
"Yeah...I guess..." Orochimaru still wanted a child named after him.
"fine, then...it's settled...Hebiko Uirusu, welcome to the family..."Ai smiled down at the baby, who smiled back.
"I think she likes it, too..." Shibo started giggiling.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 11, 2008)

awwww.... i bet the kid will be blood thirsty as well...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 11, 2008)

Shibo:...My little sister...

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Awwwwww~ cute little baby snake..." Komacki was playing with Hebiko's hands. In fact, Hebiko was trying to get Komacki's hand. 
"What did you call my daughter...?" An ominous shadow loomed over Komacki. komacki nervously laughed, then picked up Hebiko for Orochimaru.
"Thank you..." Orochimaru started cuddling with Hebiko. She bit his lip, and had no intention to let go. In fact, she started gnawing on it. Orochimaru headed upstairs to where Ai was.
"Halp...Hebiko no let go of lip..."
"Oh, give me my daughter..." Ai held Hebiko, then started to loosen her obi as Hebiko starting crying. Orochimaru left the room, closing the door behind him. He walked downstairs, and saw Shibo was trying to stay awake on the couch. Orochimaru went over to her.
"You can get some sleep, you know..."
"B-but...wad happen iph...iph somephing haphen?" Shibo was clearly half asleep already.
"I got it...just go to your room and sleep..." Shibo stood up, and walked up the stairs, having to hold onto the railing.

When Shibo entered the room, Kimimaro was already asleep. Shibo went over next to him, and crawled under the covers, in between Kimimaro's arms. He held her, and she quickly fell asleep in his arms.

Rutsu was playing chess against Komacki. She saw an opning, and got his queen.
"no..." komacki then hit Rutsu's brook with a pawn, which was eliminated by another pawn. Orochimaru looked over Komacki's shoulder onto the game board.
"May I play for you, Komacki-kun?"
"Huh? Yeah, as long as you win for me..." They switched positions. A few minutes later, Rutsu only had her king left. Orochimaru moved his queen in for the kill,
"checkmate..."
"AW-" Rutsu remembered to keep it quiet,
"fuck..."
"It'a alright...at least you didn't go up against Shibo-chan...she beats me every time..."
"S-she does?"
"Yeah...she's bored with always winning, so we rarely play anymore..." Orochimaru yawned,
"I haven't gotten any sleep in three days... I'm beat..." He laid down on the couch.
"You know what? How bout Komacki-kun and I watch everything?"
"Huh? you mean it?"
"Yeah...you go sleep...then we wake up shibo and kimimaro, then we sleep.... a cycle..."
"Huh....I didn't think of that..." Orochimaru stood up.
"Of course YOU wouldn't..." Rutsu muttered under her breath as orochimaru walked up the stairs.

"Ai-chan..." Orochimaru peeked into the door, and saw that Hebiko was asleep in Ai's arms.
"I've ben waiting for you..."
"I know..." Orochimaru took Hebiko and placed her in her crib face-up. He then went over next to Ai, and kissed her on the forehead,
"you're the best..."
"Aww...thanks, hun..." Orochimaru curled up next to Ai, and fell right asleep. Ai laid down next to him, and fell asleep.

Rutsu looked around. Then, she went outside to the rest of the estate. The first room she entered had a small library in it. She looked at the thickest book.
"Huh? 'Shibo's diary'...6 to...blank. Wow, she really intended on keeping track..." Rutsu sat down in the chair, and started on the first page...


> Day 1,
> 
> I've never kept a diary before, and I uess I can barely write this out, either..but, i've met someone who tells me he knows who my patep is...this guy is really tall, has this cool headplate with spikes on it, and has this white long hair...he's kinda creepy, though. That's all XP





 now we shall find out truly about shibo's past...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 11, 2008)

oh.. rutsu is nosy..
ru: HEY!! I'm bored!!
yea yea... the usual...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Day 2, or July 2nd,
> Today The man got me new clothes for me, and even fought the owner of one of the restaurants so I could get something to eat. Now we're in the town plaza, eating something called dango and green tea. The dango is really addicting, but no one would be willing to give it to me for free...they tell me to go away and never come back.
> 
> Now, I'm starting to learn how to shoot a bow and arrow so I can hunt for myself...(and kill people who annoy me)...


 The rest was drowned in something that looked like dried blood. Rutsu head the sliding door open, and looked up.
"Hey...you reading Shibo-chan's diary?" Mikan was there.
"So? This isn't that bad..."
"Oh? That is real blood that Shibo shed...someone attacked her, and she barely lived..."
"How do you know?"
"I read the damn diary, too..." Rutsu was looking at what Mikan was holding.
"Where aye you going to with flowers?"
"My elder brother's grave...I go there often, since I'm free almost all the time whenever I don't have to go to the accademy?"
"What accademy?"
"The accademy that's attatched to the hospital...don't know why they added the hospital to the accademy, though..."
"Can I come with you to the graveyard?"
"Huh? 'Course you can..." Mikan started to the side of the estate, and Rutsu followed. They went deep into the forest to the base of a mountain. There, there were tombstones all over the place. Mikan went over to the newst-looking one.
"There's alot on graves here..."
"All except my brother are Uirusu..." Mikan placed the bouquet of flowers in front of the tombstone, and kneeled down.
"All of these...?" Rutsu started counting them.
"583...one was reciently removed...these are all Shibo's kin..."
"No way...all of these people were killed in one night by one person?"
"There was a whole army that invaded the village., so we don't know specificly how many people killed the Uirusu..." Mikan kissed the top of the tombstone, and walked out of the cemetary. Rutsu just looked at all the tombstones, and felt something eating at her heart. She turned, and left the cemetary.

When they returned, Shibo was playing with one of her video games. It was an electronic chess game, and she was playing Kimimaro. And, she was winning. Rutsu went over to the couch, and just started to watch. Shibo pressed one button, and her queen eliminated Kimimaro's queen.
"Aw, dammit..." Then, Kimimaro saw an opening. He used his other knight, and eliminated her queen.
"Aw, fuck..." Shibo grabbed her bottle of cranberry juice, and drank a third of the half that remained. Shibo moved the joystick over one of her pawns, and pressed a button. Then, she moved the blue cursor over one of Kimimaro's knights, and pressed the same button. The pawn moved, and eliminated the knight.
"Huh...chess on TV, compared to real life, which you two don't have..."
"We're dating..." Shibo was drinking her cranberry juice.
"This is a date..." Kimimaro eliminated another of Shibo's pieces.
"And, I'm letting him win..." Kimimaro looked at Shibo,
"You're letting me win? I'm clearly creaming you...just admit it..."
"I'm letting you win!" Shibo elbowed Kimimaro, and he pounced on her. He took her controller, and threw it aside, and pressed his, getting him a checkmate.
"YOU CHEATER!" Shibo pounced on Kimimaro, throwing his controller aside. She started trying to bite Kimimaro's neck, but he kept her away. Shibo grabbed his hands, and slammed them to the ground. She bit his neck, and started drinking his blood. Rutsu went pale. She took a few steps backwards, and ran to the other part of the estate. 

She entered the library again, and started looking for any old albums. She found one, and opened it. It had moderetly-old pictures that looked like they were all taken in the estate. There were a few of the forest, a few of the estate, and a few family pictures.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 12, 2008)

God damn Rutsu! YOU RAN FROM BLOOD???
ru: YOU DON'T MIND ME NOSING AROUND, AGAIN!! AT ALL???
WHY'D YOU RUN FROM BLOOD!?!
ru: *sigh* I don't know!! I felt sleepy! I don't KNOW!!
oh fine then..
ru: Gez...
WHY ARE YOU NOSING AROUND AGAIN?!?!?
ru: I JUST!! OH MY GOD!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 12, 2008)

Shibo: It might be because I was drinking it...^._.^

*Spoiler*: __ 






> July 11th,
> About a week ago, I was attacked by a gang, so that's why I haven't been writing. I got slashed up on my arms, legs and stomach, but I didn't die for some reason. But, it feels like my heart's been forced to do more...it hurts so much...



Rutsu was looking through all the books. There was a thick book that contained all the death certificates of all the Uirusu except one. Komacki also joined in, since he had nothing better to do.
"Whoa...this is alot of stuff..." Komacki looked between the shelves upon shelves of old books,
"Some of these are even notes for medical jutsu..."
"And forbidden jutsu, too..." Rutsu looked through a poorly-written book.
"Huh? Maybe you should put that one back, Rutsu-chan..."
"It's Oro-kun's...he doesn't like it when someone out of the family reads his notes..." Ai was there at the door, Hebiko in her arms with a pacifier in her mouth. Ger hair was already starting to get longer after just one week, and her fangs developed.
"Aw, shit..." Rutsu dropped the notebook. Ai walked over and picked it up, and even put it back in its place on the shelf.
"I helped him in his studies, but then I was being suspected...and also, I was pregnat with Shibo and her twin brother, Inochi...his handwritting is so sloppy, but as long as at least I or him can read it, it doesn't matter, I guess..."
"Wait...Shibo had a brother?"
"Yes...let's see..." Ai skimmed a few photo albums, then found one that was in really good shape. She took it out and flipped to a family portrait.
"Here we go..." Ai set it down on a table, and rocked Hebiko.
"I'm holding Inochi...and Oro-kun is holding Shibo..." Orochimaru was looking down at Shibo, blushing. Shibo was looking up at him, a baby smile on her face. Inochi was asleep, and Ai had a nervous smile on her face.
"Not the greatest, but the only one that we've gotten so far that could be considered one..." Rutsu turned th page, and saw a boy hugging a smaller girl, who was hugging him. They were both smiling.
"That's them the day before they turned 2..."
"Whoa...Shibo was SMALL..." Rutsu chuckeled.
"Aww...look how sweet they were..." Komacki looked at the picture.
"and, this one Oro-kun took..." Ai flipped to a few pages. Shibo and Inochi this time had a hand on eachother's faces, and they were glaring at eachother. Komacki chuckled,
"That looks like something my brother and I would do..."
"I guess it does, seeing how you two fight sometimes..." Ai looked sad.
"So...what happened to him?" Rutsu held the picture album, and turned a few pages.
"He was murdured by the Akatsuki..." Rutsu and Komacki paused.
"Th-the Akatsuki?!" Komacki remembered them well from a mission a little bit ago.
"Yes...just to threaten Oro-kun to abandon Shibo-chan...I guess they were going to capture her, then abstract the White demon..."
"So...is that why Shibo-chan...is like what she is today...?"
"I guess...I wasn't around to tell her what was right or wrong...she probably had to kill people just to live another day..."
"I wouldn't doubt it..." Rutsu sighed,
"It's the destiny of a Jinchuriki...to kill people to live..." Rutsu blushed, _just like Gaara-kun..._Hebiko spat out her pacifier, and laughed.
"What are you doing, silly one?" Ai put the pacifier back in Hebiko's mouth, and she spat it back out, and started crying.
"I think she's sleepy~" Ai started rocking Hebiko, and singing a lullibye in Hikaran. Hebiko slowly closed her eyes, and fell asleep.
"Awwww~" Rutsu looked at Hebiko,
"Was Shibo-chan like this?"
"I wasn't aloud to hold her even at a week old...she had to stay in the incubator for three weeks, then I could take her home...but, during that time, I stayed at the hospital because I got an infection...but I always visited her..." Ai kissed Hebiko's forehead.
"Oh..." rutsu looked back down to the ground.
"So, Shibo was basicly under developed?" Komacki asked the question Rutsu didn't want to ask.
"Yes...she has a rare birth disorder that is very common in the Uirusu...all of the daughters I've had have ha the birth disorder, and Hebiko-chan was the first one to break that cycle..." Ai nuzzled Hebiko's forehead, but she still slept on.
"I'm going to put this little one back in her crib..."
"So, wait...is that why you sometimes call Shibo 'little one'?" Rutsu forked up asking it.
"It was Oro-kun's idea...now it's just so cute..." Ai smiled,
"And, don't go through Oro-kun's notes...he might kill you.." Ai closed the sliding door.
"Aw, fuck...I wanted to learn forbidden jutsu,too..."Rutsu crossed her arms and pouted.

"Huh?" When Komacki and Rutsu came back to the living room, there was party stuff out.
"Shibo-chan's birthday is tomarow, and also the memorial day for the massacre..." Orochimaru was on the ceiling, putting up streamers.
"That sucks to have a memorial day on your birthday..."
"Her clan was killed on her 2nd birthday..." Orochimaru pointed out.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 12, 2008)

O.O wow.. rutsu you are pretty damn heartless...
ru: WHAT?! I was bored!
asshole...
ru: WHAT?!?! LIKE I SAID!! I'M BORED!!
you're still heartless..
ru:


----------



## Franky (Oct 12, 2008)

Finally caught up


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 13, 2008)

FRANKY!!! 
yea! ^^, 
now der will be two responding shibo!


----------



## Franky (Oct 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> FRANKY!!!
> yea! ^^,
> now der will be two responding shibo!



I do my best


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 13, 2008)

yes you do..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 13, 2008)

Who is cuter:
Shibo
Or Hebiko?
Shibo: ME...
Hebiko: gaaaa phhhhh...


----------



## Franky (Oct 13, 2008)

Yesh Clara!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 14, 2008)

My feelings have been now hurt more today..* looks at evil post a few above* now I'm so upset, I will write chappy or two, but they'll be short...*cries*


*Spoiler*: __ 




"Mikan-chan, can you give me the container of tacks?"
"Alright, Orochimaru-sama..." Mikan was wrapping presents, and gave Orochimaru the container of tacks.
"Why am I wrapping presents YOU got for Shibo-chan?"
"Don't ask..." Ai was wrapping a present, while Hebiko was in a little enclosed fence to prevent her from...falling off of the couch.
"The present looks like a ball and nothing else..."
"Ohhhhhhh....ok..."

Shibo was in her private library*since she was banned from the living room*, looking at an old album. Kimimaro looked over her shoulder,
"You don't have any paperwork to do?"
"People do it for me..."
"They wha-?"
"Yeah, they do it for me...I'm too lazy, and too young, to do paperwork...and too weak..." Shibo stuck out her tongue, and made a sick strangling sound.
"Too weak? you can't even write your own name without passing out?"
"Nnnnnot exactly...but, still..." Shibo looked at where Kimimaro was looking, and slammed the album in his nose.
"Ow...the hell was that for?!"
"Pervert..." Shibo fixed her collar, and looked away blushing.
"No I'm not...compared to other guys, anyways..."
"Oh yeah...? We'll see about that..." Shibo held her collar, and started to pull down on it. She heard the door close, and looked behind her. Kimimaro was gone. Shibo fixed her collar again.
"Come back in...that was a bit too cruel for me to do that to you..." Kimimaro poked his head through the crack in the door.
"How do i know if you won-"
"Do you honestly I'll pull that again? you claim to be not as perverted, but you're more perverted than the rest..."
"Wha...? EXCUSE ME?!" Kimimaro went over to Shibo,
"I'M MORE PERVERTED THAN THAT UZUMAKI KID?!"
"Probably..." Kimimaro blushed. He sighed, and Shibo giggled.
"Oh, so you were lying?" Kimimaro put his arms around Shibo's neck.
"Maybe I was, maybe I wasn't...who knows?"


 Me no's feels good...mes feels bad...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 15, 2008)

why you feel so bad shibo? 
i'm sorry.. i'll go and beat up Sasuke now... just for joo... and keep lee from kicking Kimmimaro in his drunken rage....
lee: Wazz waaaaa??
STOP KICKING KIMMI- SAN!!! *smack on head*
lee: Ouch... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 15, 2008)

that n00b who called this story fail really got to me *and still has* me write either tomorrow, or friday since i have half day...and more on the weekends....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 16, 2008)

yea!!! i'm happy!!


btw...that bastard can go to hell.. .bastard... NO HURTY SHIBO!! *hug shibo*


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Oct 16, 2008)

Aww, so sad!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG, ANOTHER READER!!*glomps*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 16, 2008)

lol shibo, you love readers.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 16, 2008)

*eye twitching* Remember the first ff I wrote? My friend got up to the eighth part


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah!!
.... why's your eye twitching???


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 16, 2008)

It does that sometimes...
Shibo: I'm fucking lonely...
stfu, you hobo...
Shibo: I'm fucking rich, so don't toy with me...
I see now...it's that time of the mon-
Shibo: SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!
missed...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hebiko looked over to Orochimaru, who was starting to fall asleep. She started to gnaw on the railing of the box-thing, and stopped suddenly. She cried, and Orochimaru jolted up. He looked over to Hebiko, and picked her up. He felt the inside of her mouth, and felt two little sharp tips.
"Oh, I see...you have your little fangs already..." Orochimaru went into the kitchen, where Ai was mixing up the mix for something.
"She has her fangs in..."
"Give her the medication for her gums, then..." Ai almost spilled the mix, but caught it,
"I'm making a ca-"
"CAKE!!" Orochimaru's face lit up. Hebiko stopped crying, and giggled.
"mamep...mamep...maptep....PATEP!!" Orochimaru and Ai froze, and looked at Hebiko.
"Ai-chan..."
"Did she just..."
"TALK?!" Ai ran over to Hebiko.
"We have smart children, Ai-chan..." Ai picked up Hebiko out of Orochimaru's arms.
"I know...and none of them were named after you, or else the streak would be broken..."
"Want to see if the streak would be broken, then?" Orochimaru looked over Ai's shoulder.
"No...you try anything, and Hebiko-chan will be our last child..." Ai put Hebiko in her high chair, and rolled it over next to her. She continued to mix the batter.
"_Hane ga moshke, Hebiko-hons? Jio...kimaa? O...tono? Furew, gashona grest pao!_"
"Patep..." 
"_No moshke patep, Hebiko-hons..._"
"Patep..." Ai looked at Orochimaru. He was still standing in the doorway.
"Here, now." Orochimaru walked over to Ai and Hebiko.
"What's wrong?"
"Your daughter wants to eat you...have any last requests?" Ai's eyes grew red. Orochimaru jumped back.
"You're kidding, right? Riiiiiiiiight~?" Ai was holding a knife. She didn't say anything, the look on her face said enough. Then, she set the knife down, and laughed.
"My god...ahahahahaaaaa~" Ai moved some of her bangs out of her face,
"I would never harm yo in any way..." Orochimaru was still in the corner of the room.
"You're not funny, Ai-chan..." Orochimaru walked over to Hebiko, and picked her up,
"She doesn't want to eat me-" He felt a pain in his arm. He looked down, and Hebiko was gnawing on his arm.
"Owowowowowowwww...get her off..." Ai picked up Hebiko. Orochimaru rolled up his sleeve, and saw little puncture wounds, which were starting to fill up with blood.
"She hurted me..."
"Hun...she's a vampire. What do you expect?"
"She not trying to eat me..." Orochimaru was washing the blood off of him. Ai chuckeled, and walked to the doorway,
"I'm going to check on Shibo-chan, then put this one to sleep, and finish making the cake...so, can you finish mixing the batter for me and NOTHING ELSE?"
"I know how to put it in the pan..."
"Yes, that'll be a big favor...thanks, Oro-kun..." Ai exited the doorway.
"Hi, Orochimaru-sama..." Mikan was behind Orochimaru. He turned around, and jumped back. Mikan went over to the mix, and continued to fold it.
"M-Mikan-chan...it's only you..."
"Only me? Oh, guess where Shibo-chan is?" Mikan had an evil smile on her face. Orochimaru ran out the room. Mikan sighed, and giggled.
"I'm so evil..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2008)

lol... the famous evil grin...
gee... that must make it.. i dunno.. over two hundred times that's shown up isn't it?
evil grin, gezzz...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 17, 2008)

you miss Franky-kun, don't you? i do, too...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Orochimaru jumped up the flight of stairs as fast as he could. He reached the top floor of the quarters, and came up to a pair of large doors. He opened them, and saw the sound four around Shibo's bed. She was shaking, several bloody tissues around her. Tayuya turned around.
"Oh, Orochimaru-sama...Shibo-sama started coughing up blood, and her pulse was weak, so we just put her to bed..." Orochimaru walked over to Shibo. She was pale in the moonlight, and the blood all over her sleeves lit up. Her green eyes had a glossy overcoat on them, and there was blood on each side of her mouth. She covered her mouth, and coughed, a small amount of blood escaped through her fingers.
"Now...it can't be tuberculosis, you're cured...so it must just be your heart..." Orochimaru put his hand on Shibo's shoulder,
"lay down now..." He helped Shibo lay down. He took a tissue, and started wiping the blood off of her hand. The sound ninja bowed, and left the room.
"Pa...tep..." Shibo looked up to Orochimaru.
"Hm? What is it?"
"They...put Kimi-kun...in the closet...they knocked him out...and locked him in the closet...I got upset...and started coughing up blood...I'm sorry..." Shibo looked down, a sad look on her face.
"It's alright...I'll get him..." Orochimaru walked over to Shibo's closet, and turned the lock. He opened the door slowly, and caught Kimimaro's limp body. Shibo started getting up, and walked over to Kimimaro. She picked up his body and put it on her shoulders. She set him down on the bed, and fell to her knees. She gripped the comforter, and tried to get back up, when she felt Orochimaru grab her arms. He helped her up, and set her in the bed next to Kimimaro.
"I hate to say this, but I'll let you two rest together..." Shibo's face lit up slightly.
"Really...?" Orochimaru nodded.
"I trust you two...you see how much I trust you..."
"Yes...patep..." Shibo nodded, and curled up in the comforter. Her body losened up, and Orochimaru knew she was asleep. He shook his head, and walked out the room, closing the wood doors behind him.
"I'm getting so soft for my children..."

It was morning, and everyone in the household dressed in their best clothing, but Naruto and Rutsu had to have clothes made for them.
"Are you sure Shibo-chan won't maul me for the kimono? It's so shiny..." Rutsu looked at the golden sakura flowes on her pale pink kimono.
"Yeah...and, this is soooooo heavy..." Naruto was wearing a yellow...kimono *lololololol*.
"You need it outside...we're gonna be outside almost all day..." Ai was wearing a sky blue kimono with pink, shining sakura blossoms, and was wearing a hat with a veil.
"Whoa...you look like you're getting married, Ai-san..."
"I'm going to get married next week..." Ai smiled, then looked out to the parlor,
"Here comes the special guest..." Shibo walked calmly down the stairs. She had on a dark blue kimono with golden lilys. Her hair was tied back with a loose piece of silk. She had on pale makeup, and pale rose lipstick, and around her eyes, dark blue eye shadow. Kimimaro went pale, and walked up to Shibo.
"Who are you and what did you do with my girlfriend?" Shibo stomped on Kimimaro's foot.
"nothing...but I just smashed your foot..."
"Look at Habiko-chan!" Orochimaru came in, Hebiko in his hands.
"PATEP!" Hebiko laughed. Shibo looked at Hebiko, then at Orochimaru. They were wearing the same exact thing.
"Yeah...REAL original..." Shibo rolled her eyes, and grabbed Hebiko.
"That's the girl version-"
"They're both girl version..." Everyone laughed, even Hebiko.
"My daughters betray me..." Orochimaru lowered his head.
"We're kidding, patep..."
"Patep, patep!" Hebiko reached out to Orochimaru. Orochimaru looked up, and grabbed Hebiko. She nuzzed up to him.
"Aw, I love you too, Hebiko-chan~" Orochimaru nezzuled his nose with Hebiko's. Hebiko bit his nose.
"Aw, shit..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2008)

awww.. rutsu is wearing a kimono.. a pink one..
ru: I HATE PINK!!!  *starts kicking wall to bits*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 18, 2008)

Shibo: Pale pink is rose...
Ai: I made it just for you...T.T
Oro: Anyone who makes Ai-chan cry pays dearly...*death glare*
Hebiko: PATEP!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 18, 2008)

ru: You touch me.... and you're dead... same with what's left of your nine tenths dead mancard... 
rutsu... shut up...
ru: I kill you... ALL... in your sleep... *looking at moving cartoon in shibos siggy*


----------



## Franky (Oct 19, 2008)

guess who's back?
it's meh!
SUUUUUUUUUUPAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 19, 2008)

FRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!*mega glomps Franky* WE MISSED YOU!!! X3X3X3X3X3X3X3X3X3X3X3

SPECIAL CHAPPY FOR FRANKY!!


----------



## Franky (Oct 19, 2008)

I was at my dad's, soory bout that...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 19, 2008)

Ahhhh, me get it*nods head*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 19, 2008)

Shibo: Patep, Jiraiya got beat up...*changes subject*
Oro: Good job, Ai-chan...
Ai: I know how to throw my fist around...*is proud*
Jir: Help.................me...........
Special chappy for Franky 


*Spoiler*: __ 




"Come on, guys..." Ai opened the huge doors to the outdoors. It was lightly snowing, but very cold.
"Okay, then...let's go..." Rutsu had changed into one of Shibo's black formal kimonos,
"Oh, and thanks for letting me borrow this kimono..."
"No problem...pink isn't my color, either..."
"I don't think any girl likes pink..."
"Some do..." Shibo whispered something in Rutsu's ear. Rutsu broke down in laughter. Shibo only had a half smile compared to her smiling face. And, she was lingering in the back. Kimimaro noticed this, and stayed by her side the whole time they were going to the mystery location. Jiraiya noticed something.
"Now, why are we leaving the village?" No one answered. When they left the protection of the village, they veered left into the dense forest. There was a well-made path, and they followed it.

When they made it into the clearing, there was a huge stone that was at least two meters tall. There was a slow-moving river about ten feet away. No one was there, except a few Fusego *ANBU-rank bodyguards of the Uirusu* that were watching over the monument. They wore chestplates with full arm guards, and the trademark scarf around the neck. They each wore a different mask, depending on a Hikaran legend. Ai's mask was of the founder of the snowy reon, Raishi. Shibo's was of her twin brother's, Raisho. One of the Fusego looked over to Shibo, and waved at her. This one had oragne hair tied up tightly behind their head. Shibo sighed, and waved back. The fusego ran over to her, and took off their mask.
"Hey, Shibo-chan...happy birthday!" It was Mikan.
"Hey, Mikan-chan..." Shibo weakly waved her hand. she took out a cough drop, and unwrapped it. Mikan went over to Komacki.
"Hey, how's ya?"
"I'm alright..." Komacki sneezed.
"Here..." Mikan took out a pack of tissues for komacki.
"Awwwwwwwwww~" Kimimaro and Shibo were looking over Mikan's shoulders. Komacki and Mikan blushed,
"SHUT UP!" Kimimaro and Shibo jumped away as Komacki and Mikan thried to kick them both.
"Missed!" Shibo stuck out her tongue, and Mikan threw a snowball at Shibo. She missed again, and Shibo ran off for some reason.
"S-Shibo-chan...wait!" kimimaro ran after her.
"Huh? What's wrong with her?" Komacki watched as the pair dissapeared into the forest.
"You know what happened 12 years ago, right?" Ai was holding a atick of insence, while it was burning.
"Y-yeah..." Everyone went quiet.
"Then that explains it all..." Orochimaru was doing the same thing, but actually watching the little flame in the stick. He'd done this before, and he'd gotten burned on his hand...really bad. Bad enough to get some skin replaced.

"SHIBO-CHAN!" Kimimaro grabbed Shibo's arm. He pulled her towards him. She crashed into him, and they fell into the snow. They were in the estate's forest, near the pure Yamashi-Uirusi lake. Shibo landed on top of Kimimaro. He sat up, and held Shibo, who was whimpering. In the bushes a little bit away, Mikan and Komacki were watching the pair.
"I betch 'ya they'll make out..." Mikan was holding her mouth.
"No...I think Shibo-chan is crying, thus brother will comforter-"
"By making out with her..." Mikan smiled at Komacki. Komacki sighed, and started getting up. He grabbed for something...and it was squishy. He heard a very loud scream, and felt something hit his face, sending him flying.
"PERVERT!" Mikan was throwing snow at Komacki.
"What did I do?!"
"OYU GROPED ME!!" Mikan took out her katana, ready to kill Komacki.
"WHOA! HE'S MY BROTHER!!" Kimimaro grabbed the blade of Mikan's katana.
"NOW I CAN TRULY SEE THE RELATIONSHIP BETWEEN YOU TWO!!" Mikan was trying to get her sword back from Kimimaro. Shibo, she was still sitting where she was, looking at the group. Komacki was trying to calm everyone down, but no one listened. Shibo stood up, and walked away quietly somewhere.

When everyone was through with their fighting, they relized that there was one person missing.
"Shibo-chan..." Everyone looked around the lake.
"She's locker herself in her room...she looked really upset about something..." A boy in a black kosode was sitting in a tree. He had dark blue hair that spiked out from the back of his head, and his bangs were strait against his face,
"I guess you made Shibo-chan cry... Kimimaro..."
"You'd be the one that'd do that, Sasuke..."
"Hmp...fine then, I guess I should tell Orochimaru where your little hideout is-"
"HEY!" Mikan yelled at Sasuke.
"Hm? What is it, Mikan-chan?"
"If YOU have a crush on Shibo-chan, why haven't you tried to ask her what's wrong?"
"She punched me in the stomack, and told me to never go near her again..." Sasuke looked away, an angry look on his face.
"OOOOOOOOO, SHE REJECTED YOU BAD!"
"SHUT IT!"
"I HAVE MORE POWER IN THIS HOUSEHOLD THAN YOU, UCHIHA!! YOU SHUT IT!!" Mikan threw a sharp stick at Sasuke, getting him in the thigh.
"Shit..." Sasuke fell out of the tree, and into a winter rose bush,
"SHIT!"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 20, 2008)

DIE SASUGAY DIE!!!

*grabs franky* FRANKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 20, 2008)

I might write  a chappy today, but if I don't, I'll write it tomorrow*hopefully*


----------



## Franky (Oct 20, 2008)

*gets grabbed lol*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 21, 2008)

Franky!


----------



## Franky (Oct 21, 2008)

Clara!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 21, 2008)

pek pek


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 23, 2008)

lol, i no fell da luv D: me also writer block


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 23, 2008)

NO!! WRITERS BLOCK IS NOT ALLOWED!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 23, 2008)

*gets scared* I'll try, then...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kimimaro knocked on the big doors leading to Shibo's room. There was no response except a sniffle.
"I know you're in there..."
"Go away..." Shibo sounded like she'd been crying for a while. Kimimaro opened the door slightly, only to be greeted by dozens of snakes and dragons biting at his feet. He walked over all of the critters, and walked over to Shibo's bed. There was a new veil around it, and new navy blue comforters and blankets on it. Shibo was siting up, holding onto a little Kimimaro plushie she made a while back. She looked at him as he walked over to her. He moved part of the veil, and crawled up to her.
"Go away..." Shibo looked away. Kimimaro put his hand on her arm, and she swiped at him. Kimimaro grabbed her wrist.
"L-LET GO!" Shibo clawed at Kimimaro's hand.
"Ssshhhhhhhhh...calm down...calm down..." Kimimaro hugged Shibo. She stopped, and wrapped her arms around his chest. She hid her face in his shirt, and started sobbing.
"What's wrong?" kimimaro felt Shibo's forehead. It was burning up.
"I...I....I...I...I...I...I...I..." Shibo went up to Kimimaro's neck. She laid her head down next to his neck, and sighed.
"So...you need some blood?" Shibo nodded. _She had some yesterday...why would she need-
_"I can't help it...i feel terrible riht now, and I know this feeling...it's only when I accidentally neglect myself of blood...Kimi-kun..." Shibo bit Kimimaro's neck. He pulled away, holding the spot where Shibo bit him. Shibo held her mouth.
"I'm sorry, Kimi-kun...I-"
"No...I want to know why...why did...you run away? I want to know before you drink another drop of my blood." he removed his hand, and the bite wounds were already healed. Shibo looked down, and then, just burried herself under the covers.
"Hey." Kimimaro removed the covers from Shibo's face. He felt each of her arms, and held them down,
"Tell me now."
"Alright...i just...felt left out and lonely...like...like I did a long time ago-" Kimimaro started kissing shibo on the lips. Shibo relaxed, and tears fell from her eyes. Kimimaro let go of shibo's arms, and held her waist. Shibo held Kimimaro's neck, and moved her fingers through his hair. kimimaro broke away, and looked down at Shibo. He saw that she was crying, and biting her lip to prevent herself from sobbing. He sat up, and hugged Shibo. shibo wrapped her arms around Kimimaro's neck again, and broke down.
"I'm sorry...I'm sorry...I'm so, so sorry...I-I-I-I-I-I-I..." Shibo couldn't even talk strait. Kimimaro rubbed her back.
"I kknow how you must feel...ever since...ever since I found out about your past, I've been able to tell what's been bothering you...you miss them right now, don't you?"
"Not just...them....I had a...brother...he was my...twin brother...he was killed...by the akatsuki when...we were 5...I-I found his body...I've been haunted ever since. you're lucky...that you found your brother...and made friends...but, me...I've been hated for things I've never done, or can't help-"
"Ignore those bastards...they just want to put you down..."
"But it's true! Those things they say, it's all tr-"
"Shut up. This isn't how the Shibo-chan i know thinks...she doesn't let such stupid things effect her like this..." Kimimaro looked down at Shibo.
"I know...it's just..." Shibo broke down again. Kimimaro weakened his look, then crawled off of Shibo's bed.
"huh? Where you going?" Shibo was still there, holding onto the Kimimaro plushie.
"downstairs. Everyone's waiting for you...unless you want me to carry you..." Shibo slowly shook her head, and crawled out from under her covers. She meekly stood up. Juu Dee looked up drowsly at her from his hanging...cat thing. He jumped down, and arched his body, yawning. he walked over to Kimimaro, and jumped onto his shoulders.
"See? Even Juu Dee is coming...you're the most important person today, Shibo-chan...you can't lock your self in your room." Shibo walked over to him, and kissed him on the lips.
"Thank you, Kimi-kun..." Shibo smiled slightly, and walked down the hall to the stairs.

Ai set down Hebiko down next to Shibo.
"See? she can sit up now already..." Ai smiled, proud of how fast her daughter was deveoping.
"Ai-chan...give me my daughter before it's paper hell here..." Orochimaru picked up Hebiko. shibo started shredding up the paper off of the long, narrow box. shibo carefully opened the bx to a beautiful red katana with little illustrations in black detail on the sheith. Shibo's eyes went wide, and she picked up the katana, taking the blade out of the sheith. The blade itself was completely black, with a shiny edge.
"That, Shibo-chan, is a mix on steel and iron for the blade, and on the edge, is diamonds. But, don't worry, they liquified the dianomds into a glue, so they'll never fall off."
"Whoa..." Shibo felt it, then put it back in its shieth. She went to the next present. she sniffed it, then tore the wrapping paper off. there was a black box, and Shibo opened it. there were little combs and brushes.
"Teehee...it's for your hair for when you need to get formal..." Mikan put the bow from the wrapping paper on Shibo's head.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 23, 2008)

*gets scared* I'll try, then...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kimimaro knocked on the big doors leading to Shibo's room. There was no response except a sniffle.
"I know you're in there..."
"Go away..." Shibo sounded like she'd been crying for a while. Kimimaro opened the door slightly, only to be greeted by dozens of snakes and dragons biting at his feet. He walked over all of the critters, and walked over to Shibo's bed. There was a new veil around it, and new navy blue comforters and blankets on it. Shibo was siting up, holding onto a little Kimimaro plushie she made a while back. She looked at him as he walked over to her. He moved part of the veil, and crawled up to her.
"Go away..." Shibo looked away. Kimimaro put his hand on her arm, and she swiped at him. Kimimaro grabbed her wrist.
"L-LET GO!" Shibo clawed at Kimimaro's hand.
"Ssshhhhhhhhh...calm down...calm down..." Kimimaro hugged Shibo. She stopped, and wrapped her arms around his chest. She hid her face in his shirt, and started sobbing.
"What's wrong?" kimimaro felt Shibo's forehead. It was burning up.
"I...I....I...I...I...I...I...I..." Shibo went up to Kimimaro's neck. She laid her head down next to his neck, and sighed.
"So...you need some blood?" Shibo nodded. _She had some yesterday...why would she need-
_"I can't help it...i feel terrible riht now, and I know this feeling...it's only when I accidentally neglect myself of blood...Kimi-kun..." Shibo bit Kimimaro's neck. He pulled away, holding the spot where Shibo bit him. Shibo held her mouth.
"I'm sorry, Kimi-kun...I-"
"No...I want to know why...why did...you run away? I want to know before you drink another drop of my blood." he removed his hand, and the bite wounds were already healed. Shibo looked down, and then, just burried herself under the covers.
"Hey." Kimimaro removed the covers from Shibo's face. He felt each of her arms, and held them down,
"Tell me now."
"Alright...i just...felt left out and lonely...like...like I did a long time ago-" Kimimaro started kissing shibo on the lips. Shibo relaxed, and tears fell from her eyes. Kimimaro let go of shibo's arms, and held her waist. Shibo held Kimimaro's neck, and moved her fingers through his hair. kimimaro broke away, and looked down at Shibo. He saw that she was crying, and biting her lip to prevent herself from sobbing. He sat up, and hugged Shibo. shibo wrapped her arms around Kimimaro's neck again, and broke down.
"I'm sorry...I'm sorry...I'm so, so sorry...I-I-I-I-I-I-I..." Shibo couldn't even talk strait. Kimimaro rubbed her back.
"I kknow how you must feel...ever since...ever since I found out about your past, I've been able to tell what's been bothering you...you miss them right now, don't you?"
"Not just...them....I had a...brother...he was my...twin brother...he was killed...by the akatsuki when...we were 5...I-I found his body...I've been haunted ever since. you're lucky...that you found your brother...and made friends...but, me...I've been hated for things I've never done, or can't help-"
"Ignore those bastards...they just want to put you down..."
"But it's true! Those things they say, it's all tr-"
"Shut up. This isn't how the Shibo-chan i know thinks...she doesn't let such stupid things effect her like this..." Kimimaro looked down at Shibo.
"I know...it's just..." Shibo broke down again. Kimimaro weakened his look, then crawled off of Shibo's bed.
"huh? Where you going?" Shibo was still there, holding onto the Kimimaro plushie.
"downstairs. Everyone's waiting for you...unless you want me to carry you..." Shibo slowly shook her head, and crawled out from under her covers. She meekly stood up. Juu Dee looked up drowsly at her from his hanging...cat thing. He jumped down, and arched his body, yawning. he walked over to Kimimaro, and jumped onto his shoulders.
"See? Even Juu Dee is coming...you're the most important person today, Shibo-chan...you can't lock your self in your room." Shibo walked over to him, and kissed him on the lips.
"Thank you, Kimi-kun..." Shibo smiled slightly, and walked down the hall to the stairs.

Ai set down Hebiko down next to Shibo.
"See? she can sit up now already..." Ai smiled, proud of how fast her daughter was deveoping.
"Ai-chan...give me my daughter before it's paper hell here..." Orochimaru picked up Hebiko. shibo started shredding up the paper off of the long, narrow box. shibo carefully opened the bx to a beautiful red katana with little illustrations in black detail on the sheith. Shibo's eyes went wide, and she picked up the katana, taking the blade out of the sheith. The blade itself was completely black, with a shiny edge.
"That, Shibo-chan, is a mix on steel and iron for the blade, and on the edge, is diamonds. But, don't worry, they liquified the dianomds into a glue, so they'll never fall off."
"Whoa..." Shibo felt it, then put it back in its shieth. She went to the next present. she sniffed it, then tore the wrapping paper off. there was a black box, and Shibo opened it. there were little combs and brushes.
"Teehee...it's for your hair for when you need to get formal..." Mikan put the bow from the wrapping paper on Shibo's head.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm invisible

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo had opened all the presents that were there. She'd gotten kimonos, katanas, makeup, books, DVDs, and even a new, waterproof music player. Everyone was in the kitchen, getting the cake and treats and dinner. kimimaro and Shibo were sitting on the floor, gathering and sorting the gifts up.
"Hey, Shibo-chan...turn ar-"
"LOOK AT WHAT I BOUGHT!!" Paleo had a wagon full of boxes, and Lyla was carrying one, too.
"The majority of the boxes are incomplete fossils he wants to make clones from...the rest are gems and such..."
"Whoa...that's alot of gems..." Shibo went over to the boxes, and knocked on them.
"The ones labeled 'bone' are the fossils..." Paleo was unloading the boxes next to the stairs. Shibo tried to read what it said, but the handwriting was too...fucking sloppy...
"Huh? I can't read it..."
"His handwritting is so sloppy, that's why..." Lyla set down the box she was carrying next to her, and kneeled down next to Shibo.
"This box says...'bone'. Yep, this is a box with bones in it..." Lyla picked up the box, and headed up the stairs.
"You want me to-"
"No...I got it..." Lyla slowly took each step up to the lab, which was on the 3rd floor.
"I got more..." Paleo had two boxes, and jogged up the stairs. Shibo tried lifting a box, and could only lift it three feet. She carried it up the flight of stairs to the lab, and set it down on top on the others. she fell to the ground, and felt her ankle. The bone felt a bit thin. She stood up, holding onto the corner of the table, and trying ot to touch the ground with her ankle.
"Huh? You alright, Shibo-chan?" Paleo helped Shibo up.
"My ankle feels weak...that's all..." Paleo felt her ankle.
"The bone feels narrow..." Paleo felt Shibo's other ankle.
"My bones become weak and litterally erode...the opposite of Kimi-kun and Komacki-kun..." Shibo smiled.
"Whoa...do you have to get bone transplants?"
"No...I just need to be in a wheelchair for a few weeks..." Shibo started hopping out of the room, then Paleo helped Shibo down the stairs. everyone was waiting, and Hebiko was sleeping.
"My ankle went screwy..." Paleo set Shibo down on the couch. Ai sighed, and picked up the cake.
"i'll hold it for you while you blow the candles out..." Shibo blew out the flames, but they came back on. Shibo blew them out again, and they just reignited.
"Hey, there are those joke candles, aren't they?!" Shibo licked her index and thumb, and igstinguished the flames once and for all. Orochimaru chuckeled.
"I knew you would fidure it out sooner or later...but, those things are so funny..."
"Fuuny, huh?" Shibo lit the cndle, and put it in Orochimaru's hair.
"SHIT!!" Orochimaru jumped up, and cut the part of har that ws burning off. Tips and surrounding hair was singed, and frizzed out.
"Oops..." Shibo extinguished the candle.
"M-my hair..."
"I'm going to have to cut it-"
"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!" Orochimaru passed out.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, i'll write another chappy...

*Spoiler*: __ 




"My hair...my beautiful, shiny hair...RUINED!!" Orochimaru was using his brush to at least straiten the singed hair.
"Patep..I'm sorry..." Shibo was watching Orochimaru from the bathroom door.
"It's alright...I guess I do need a haircut, huh? Major split ends..."
"And...I'm letting Shibo-chan cut your ha-"
"NO, AI-CHAN PLEASE NO ANYTHING BUT THAT1!!" Orochimaru gripped Ai's arm, rubbing his cheek against her face.
"I have to take care of Hebiko-chan, hun..."
"PLEASE?" Orochimaru nuzzled at Ai's neck.
"NO!" Ai stomped off. Shibo had scissors, and pushed Orochimaru into the bathroom.

A few hours later, Shibo was dragging Orochimaru out of the bathroom. She had to knock him out in order to even wash his hair. She went into the living room, and put Orochimaru next to Ai.
"Meet patep...but with a kickass haircut..." Shibo poked Orochimaru, and he jolted up. His hair was only down to his shoulders, and was shinier than before.
"Oooo...I likey~" Ai ran her fingures through Orochimaru's hair, and kissed him on the cheek.
"Huh? Let me see..." Orochimaru went out to the kitchen,
"Whoa..." Orochimaru walked back out.
"Like I said...I likey..." Ai walked passed Orochimaru, runningher hand under his chin. his head followed her hand, then she stopped.
"Where you going, Ai-chan?"
"I'm going outside...I need some fresh air..." Ai got her black and gold coat on, and put on her brown boots.
"Can i come?"
"If you want to..." Ai flipped up her hood, and looked out the small window next to the door. It was starting to get dark, and the lanters were lit. Dark things were falling from the sky.
"The snow is beautiful, but menicing at the same time in this time of night, right Oro-kun?"
"We had to fight in this type of weather onve...during one of the great ninja ways...it was devastating."
"The most crimson snow I've ever seen..."



			
				flashback said:
			
		

> "AI-CHAN!" Orochimaru was putting snow over Jiraiya's injuries. Orochimaru had several critical injuries himself, but wasn't tending to them. Ai came running over. She had almost full body armour on, and was drowned in blood.
> "I'm here..." Ai weaved a few signs, and a clone appeared. The real Ai tended to Orochimaru, and the clone tended to Jiraiya. The snow was starting to get heavier, and it was getting darker.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 25, 2008)

And another read already, dammit...

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Several ninja surrounded Ai and Tsunade.
> "Kill the bitches! They're fixing up all the dead!!" The group attacked the pair. Ai took out an arrow, and just started stabbing people with them. tsunade was using a kunai. In less than a minute, all the ninja laid dead or dying.
> "Hmp...GOT ANY MORE, BASTARDS?!" Ai was panting. She looked up to the pitch black ky, and felt something cold touch her cheek. Orochimaru and Jiraiya came up, running.
> "You girls alright...?"
> ...


"Oh, boy...those times were hellish, weren't they?" Ai was sitting down on a bench, looking up to the sky. It had stopped snowing, and thw couds were breaking up. Moonlight shone in the holes in the couds, and illuminated the night.
"Many people lost their sanity in that war..."
"And their loved ones..."
"I know what you're thinking, Ai-chan..."
"Oh, yeah? Then what am I thinking of...?"
"To bring Tsunade's boyfriend and little brother to life..."
"Shit..." Ai looked away. Orochimaru chuckeled, and out his arm around Ai's shoulders.
"How bout we go out somewhere to eat tonight, Ai-chan? It'll be all on me."
"Are you trying to remember the old days when you used to take me out to dates...?"Ai smiled, and giggled.
"I guess...But, I'm NOT regretting that the days went by so quickly and I missed you so much..."
"Alright, then...since it's your treat, you get to choose..." Ai tugged on Orochimau's arm.
"Alright, alright..."

Mikan took out a clear bottle.
"Truth or dare time~"
"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!" Shibo tried hopping away, but she was too bound up.
"Please release us, Mikan-chan..." Kimimaro was also bounded up.
"Nope~"



lmao truth or dare...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 25, 2008)

OH MY GOD SHIBO DID OROS HAIR!!! *runs away* is she gone? 
hey... rutsu is being a bitch and isn't doing anything!
ru: IM NOT A BITCH!!! *chewing gum* i'm just... shopping.. *flinch*
AH HA!! YOU HATE SHOPPING!!
ru: SHUT THE HELL UP!!!
AHH!!
ru: STOP!!
*locks in closet*
ru: help!

anyway.... damn bitch.. *background rutsu: 'I am not!!'*
uh... truth or dare... That's a funny game to WATCH!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 25, 2008)

Shibo: Help us...
kimi: What did we do to deserve such torture?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Mikan untied Shibo and Kimimaro. They sat down across fro eachother.
"Well now...since everyone's here...RUTSU-CHAN~" Rutsu was trying to leave the room. Purple chakura blocked the doorway.
"The fuck?!" Rutsu touched the chakura, and it burned her,
"FUCK?!"
"You're not leaving yet..."
"THE FUCK YOU KNOW THAT STAR CHAKURA SHIT?!"
"I was born IN the star village...my elder brother brought me here when I was two so we could get away from our abusive parents. He was 20, and had completed the star training. He'd written all of the technices down, and started to train me. But, he was killed during the Massacre. i read all of his scrolls, and I'm technically a master at the star chakura..."
"Shit..." Rutsu sat back down. Mikan smiled, and spun the bottle. It pointed at Komacki.
"Ooooo~ Komacki-kun, truth or dare?"
"Hmmmm..." Komacki thought for a second,
"Truth!"
"Alright then..." Mikan closed her eyes to think,
"Do you have a crush on any of the girls here?"
"Uhhhh....I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I..." Komacki was at a loss for words.
"Come on, Komacki-kun...just tell them and be over it..."
"I like...none of the girls here..." Komacki cleared his throght.
"Huh...oh well...spin the bottle." Komacki spun the bottle. It landed on Kimimaro.
"Well, brother...truth, or dare?"
"Dare..."
"Ooo, I want to see this~" Mikan clapped her hands in excitement.
"I dare you...to take Shibo-chan to that bedroom, and make out with her! And, I get to use your turn again..." Mikan broke down in laughter. Shibo was blushing heavily. Kimimaro blushed slightly, shrugged, and grabbed the back of Shibo's kimono. He dragged her into the other room, and locked the door. Mikan and Komacki ran over to the door, and put their ears up against it.
"I hear moaning...it's Shibo-chan..." Mikan giggiled.
"Hehheh...brother has something going on if she's like that..."
"oh, Kimi-kun...that tickles..." Mikan and Komacki went a little pale. Komacki Looked through the keyhole. Kimimaro was on top of Shibo, but the covers were in the way.
"Brother's really got something going on..." Komacki held back his smile.
"Let me see..." Mikan peeked through the key hole. she went pale, and backed away from the door.
"I-I think...they're doing..." Komacki backed away from the door, too.

"kimi-kun..." Shibo bit Kimimaro's hand.
"I think they're gone..." Kimimaro whispered into Shibo's ear.
"Good...I'm tired of faking...this..." Kimimaro let Shibo sit up, and he opened the window. Shibo jumped out the window, and Kimimaro followed her, quietly closing the window.
"Now...off to our dinner..." Kimimaro walked off, Shibo right behind him.

"RUTSU-CHAN!!" Mikan hid behind Rutsu.
"What's wrong now?"
"Shibo-chan........and......brother......they-they-they were..." Rutsu went pale.
"shit..." Rutsu ran over to the door, and peeked through the keyhole,
"I see no one in there..."
"Huh?!" Mikan opened the door. There was no one there.
"THEY ESCAPED! THEY RAN OFF SOMEWHERE?!" Mikan was shaking Rutsu by her shoulders.
"i guess so...maybe they went on a date." Rutsu smiled. Mikan let go of Rutsu, and giggled,
"Shibo-chan, you're so sneaky..."

Paleo was waorking in his lab. He'd put up a sign that read 'Do not disturb, or die'. he heard a knock, and told the person to come in. It was Lyla. She had a couple bowls of rice of a tray.
"Oh, hey Lyla-chan..."
"I brought you dinner, since you didn't come down..." Lyla gave Paleo his chopsticks and his bowl of rice. She found a spot to sit down, and started eating her rice.
"Did you hear what happened?"
"What happened? I was locked up in here ever since we got back..."
"Shibo-chan and Kimimaro-kun are officially dating...they're out on a date as we speek..." Paleo started choking on his rice.
"huh?!" Paleo looked at Lyla.
"Yeah...who knew he would actually ask a girl out, right?"
"Well...he loves Shibo-chan, and she loves Kimimaro-kun...it's so sweet, right? That those two kids love eachother..."
"yeah...I guess..."
"It would be nice to se those two married..." Paleo choked on his rice again.
"the hell? Stop thinking of those kinds of things...this relationship is like a teenager's, it wn't last long..." Lyla threw a book at Paleo, barely missing him.
"That's not true! They love eachother more than that! It's like...us..." Lyla blushed slightly.
"huh? I guess so..." Paleo ate up the last of his rice,
"Back to work for me..."
"Alright..." Lyla finished her rice, and picked up Paleo's bowl. She kissed him on the cheek, and left to the kitchen to clean up.

Ai and Orochimaru were both eating steaming dango.
"Mmmm...thanks, Oro-kun..." Ai hugged Orochimaru's arm.
"No prob...I always love taking you out for dango."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 25, 2008)

gez rutsu... you're like hidan and tayuya... torettes lady..
ru: FUCK YOU!!
THERE YOU GO AGAIN!!
ru: SHUT THE FUCK UP!
STOP CUSSING THEN!!
ru: GO TO HELL!!
Oh forget it!! *leaves room*
ru: *looks around, takes out book called 'Moby Dick'* What? I like reading...
rus inner: You are crazy.
Ru: WTF?!? HELLPPP SSHIIBBOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"mmmm...that was good..." Shibo was licking her lips,
"Thank you for dinner, Kimi-kun..."
"No problem...I'm glad you liked it..."
"BOO!" Someone grabbed Shibo's and Kimimaro's shoulders. Shibo tried to slap the person, but they were protected by a shield of sand.
"Oh...hey Gaara-kun!" 
"i heard you became the kage here, so I came to visit you or something..." Gaara looked away.
"Or, you just came to see Rutsu-chan~"
"Shhhh..."
"Oh...then let's go!" Shibo ran to the estate.
"Is she always like this?"
"Sometimes..." Kimimaro sighed.

"Rutsu-chan~" Shibo stuck her head through the door.
"what?"
"You told me you wanted to be with a cetain someone, right?"
"WHERE IS GAARA-KUN?!" Rutsu pumbled Shibo to the ground. Gaara pulled Rutsu off of shibo.
"GAARA-KUN!!" Rutsu hugged Gaara.
"awwwwww~" Shibo popped up between the pair. rutsu tried to punch Shibo, but she missed.
"Rutsu-chan...not around other people."
"But...I missed you..." Rutsu looked up to Gaara. Gaara blushed, and looked away. Rutsu smiled, and hugged Gaara tighter. Gaara sighed,
"I guess I missed you, too..."
"He did. He told me himself..." Shibo was behind Rutsu. Rutsu tried to kick Shibo, but Shibo dodjed it. Kimimaro grabbed her arm, and dragged her inside.
"Bed...night..."
"Huh? Oh, yeah...it's dark, isn't it?"
"You think so, Rutsu-chan? I didn't see that..."
"I was KIDDING!" Rutsu punched Gaara's chest.

Ai and Orochimaru finally returned inside after watching the moon for an hour. Everyone was asleep when they returned, except for Jiraiya.
"Huh? you're still up?" Ai put a blanket on Jiraiya.
"I just wanted to make sure you guys were alright..." Jiraiya yawned,
"I almost fell aslee-"Jiraiya fell asleep.
"huh..." Ai tucked Jiraiya up in the blanket,
"He can be a nice guy sometimes, right Oro-kun?"
"i'm going to bed..." Orochimaru walked up the stairs. Ai sighed,
"you don't like it when I treat a guy almost as nice as I treat you, do you?" Orochimaru stopped.
"It's just...I've wanted to be with you for so long, and I-"
"No one can replace you in my heart...don't ever think that..." Ai walked passed orochimaru. She got up to the door to the floor, and she stuck her tongue out. Orochimaru followed her.

Paleo was still working.
"Sheesh...come to bed, Paleo-kun..." Lyla woke up from the bright blue light.
"I'm almost do-"
"NOW." Lyla dragged Paleo by his ear.
"owowowowowowowowowowowowwwww!"
"Please?" Lyla kissed Paleo on the cheek.
"Alright..." Paleo fell to the floor, asleep. Lyla sighed, and picked up Paleo. She placed him on the bed, and covered him up. She went over to the other side, and got in.

Rutsu gripped onto Gaara's arm. He was in the libyary. He'd fallen asleep reading a book, and Rutsu'd found out.
"gaara-kun is asleep..." Rutsu came up with a...plan *yeah...plan*. she got a cold, damp towl, and put it on Gaara's neck. he woke up, and saw Rutsu.
"huh? Rutsu-chan..."
"Hm?"
"What are you doing?"
"Let's play a little game...it's called 'Who is the better kisser'..." Rutsu kissed Gaara on the lips. Gaara looked away, blushing.
"Come on...please?" Rutsu hugged Gaara's arm,
"Shibo-chan and Kimimaro-kun play that game ALL the time..."
"Aren't they dating? Cause...we're...not?" Gaara looked at Rutsu. She was making puppy dog eyes.
"What? do you want to go out with me or somehing?!"
"YES!!" Rutsu hugged Gaara's neck.
"Gh...what did I do now?"
"You asked me out! And, I say YES!!"
"Huh?" Rutsu nodded, and fell asleep.
"Shit...what am I going to do now...?"



Lol...I'm gonna hit the hay...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 25, 2008)

HA!! HAHA!! HA!! HAHA!! HAWAAAWA!!! DAMN YOU RUTSU!! 
ru: WHAT?! i'm the anime creation of you!! So shut up!! i'm gonna kiss gaara- kun! 
bu..bu... gaara mine..
ru: Oh shut up... 
besides.. YOU PUNCHED HIM IN THE CHEST!! 
ru: It was a playful hit!!
LIER!!!


----------



## Franky (Oct 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> HA!! HAHA!! HA!! HAHA!! HAWAAAWA!!! DAMN YOU RUTSU!!
> ru: WHAT?! i'm the anime creation of you!! So shut up!! i'm gonna kiss gaara- kun!
> bu..bu... gaara mine..
> ru: Oh shut up...
> ...



...............


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 26, 2008)

*looks up at previous post*
................
=^^=


----------



## Franky (Oct 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *looks up at previous post*
> ................
> =^^=



>3
*glomps*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 26, 2008)

+^^+

hello!


----------



## Franky (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi!

*kiss*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 26, 2008)

*blush*


----------



## Franky (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 26, 2008)

+^^+
*kiss*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"I'm still sleepy..." Shibo was eating her rice. She was in just a pair of shorts and her cami and chainmail. Orochimaru was watching Naruto and Jiraiya, who were both looking at Shibo. Shibo was glaring at Jiraiya and Naruto, and she relixed where they were looking. She stood up, and whispered something in orochimaru's ear. He stood up, and was cracking his knuckels.
"Shit...we've been caught, Naruto..." jiraiya ran right out the door, followed by a blood clone of Orochimaru.
"Naruto-kun?"
"Y-yes...?"
"Stop being a fucking pervert...I'm so kind..." Shibo sighed,
"I'll train you...I'll train you with possession of the Kyuubi. The way you control it is PATHETIC...it's an embarassment to call you my kin..."

Shibo was in a black puffy shirt, with black puffy pants. Naruto was in simple black shirt and pants. He was still wearing his leaf headbacnd.
"Take off your headband..."
"What?! Why?!"
"SO IT DOESN'T MELT TO YOUR DUMBASS SKULL, DUMBASS! I'm teaching you, too...so you should respect my wishes..."
"Geez... you're such a grouch..." Naruto took off his headband, and put it in the snow.
"Now...watch me carefully..." Shibo closed her eyes. She didn't even have to weave a sign, and her hair tuned snow white.
"I'm under by 40%... you see how I'm keeping under perfect control?"
"Yeah...and?"
"How do you think I can keep under?" Naruto sat down to think.
"Is it becauseeee...you trained?"
"I trained, yes...but what did I train myself to do?"
"OH! I GET IT!" Naruto jumped up,
"you try to stay under as long as you can, then you give it up!"
"Kinda...I try to go as far under as I can, then I try to free myself... Naruto, think of something that would trigger the Kyuubi to emurge..."
"When someone close to me is hurt..."
"Good...you're fast at that...now, think of when someone close to you was hurt..." Naruto started transforming.
"Good..now think it was I who hurt them..." Naruto slowly grew into the first tail, and lunged at Shibo. Shibo went under Naruto, and punched him where his seal was. Naruto fell to the ground, and returned to normal.
"The fuck...that was for...?" Naruto looked at Shibo.
"You went too far under...don't let the Kyuubi take control of you like that..." Shibo sighed,
"you know what? i guess the white demon has to talk to the Kyuubi..." Shibo sat down into the snow,
"Come here, Naruto..." Naruto sat down next to Shibo.
"What are you going to do...how can the white demon talk to the Kyuubi?"
"Like this..." Shibo weaved a few signs, and slammed her hand into Naruto's stomach, into the seal.



> Inside Naruto's concense, Naruto looked down the hall. Shibo and the white demon were walking down the hall. The white demon was in human form, but her skin was completely white, along with her hair and eyes. She wore a white sports bra with a long, white skirt and white boots.
> "Hello, human..." the white demon smiled at Naruto.
> "you're not so scary..."
> "you think so, naruto?" Shibo walked over to naruto,
> ...



Outside, everyone was watching the two as they just sat there.
"Hey, brother...what would happen if Shibo-chan's shirt just so happened to get ripped up?" Komacki had an evil look on his face.
"You try anything, and you won't be able to see or speak ever again." komacki slipped off the rock they were sitting on.
"THAT'S NOT NICE, BRO!! And, you can be a perv sometimes...I see you watching Shibo-chan get undressed..." komacki chuckeled.
"you watched me watch-I-i-i-i-i-i mean...shit..." Kimimaro looked away just as Shibo and Naruto broke out of their trance.
"Huh? HEY, THEY'RE AWAKE!!" Kimimaro looked at the pair.
"Alright..." Shibo stod up,
"That's it for today..."
"Huh?1 WE BARELY DID ANYHTING-"
"Now you can trian on your own until tomorow..." Shibo walked over to Kimimaro.
"Wha...?"
"NOW!" Shibo threw a snowball at Naruto, getting him in the balls. Naruto fell to the ground, and held his balls.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 28, 2008)

YEAH!!! NARUTO BALLS SHOT!! WOOO!! GO SHIBO!!
oh yeah... other stuff... ok..
why is miss white albino demon so.. happy.. about fluffy fo- FLUFFY FOX!!!  COMER' YOU!!!! ^^ *glomps nine tails*
nine: GET OFF ME!
bad fox! You my wittle toy! 
nine: ugh... help...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 29, 2008)

you will find that out in the legend in this chappy

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto was eating a piece of the chocolate bar Shibo was eating.
"So...how come the white demon knows the Kyuubi?" Shibo started choking on her chocolate bar.
"you-you're kidding me? didn't they teach you that in your academy?"
"No...they just said that the Kyuubi was a bad omen..."
"Fine , then...I'll tell you...you see, it all started many centuries ago, when you humans were nothing but mere ants..."



> it was in the winter time, and two children were looking out to the valley below from a cave in a mountain. They both had a different mask right next to them.
> "Raishi- sister...I see another demon has entered out turff..."
> "i see, brother..." They both stood up, and jumped into the valley. There was a little girl with nine little baby demons in the forest, she was carrying the one that looked like a fox.
> "HALT, DEMON!" Raishi was holding the hilt of her blade.
> ...


"Whoa...that is so KICKASS!!!" naruto was ready for more training, but kimimaro came into the field, and tugged at Shibo's shirt.
"Our time..."
"yes! Naruto-kun...you go train on your own..."
"huh? Whee the fuck you going?!"
"YTo be with my Kimi-kun..." They walked off, back to the estate.

"Did he follow us?" Kimimaro looked in the hall before he closed the door.
"Let me check..." Shibo's eyes went red momentarily,
"Nope..." Kimimaro locked the doors to the hall, and even t the balcony. He pulled the drapes over the glass windows.
"There we go..." Kimimaro walked over to Shibo, who was lying down in the bed.
"i like this...but...i feel very sleepy..."
"Don't worry...you can take a nap afterwards, 'kay?" Kimimaro kissed Shibo's cheek. she giggled, and moved her face up and away from him. He grabbed her arms, and started kissing her on the lips. Shibo got free of Kimimaro's grip, and held his neck.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 29, 2008)

oh.. soo... white demon is the 'owner' of nine tails... huh..
 *looks at fox*
nine: What??
wuss...
nine: WHAT'D YOU SAY?!
*changes voice to match white demons* Sit boy.
nine: yes mam.. *looks around* DAMMIT!!!!
HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Hey, Naruto-kun...you can take a break now!" Shibo walked over to Naruto. He was drenched in sweat, and had a few burns from the chakura.
"No way..."
"Come on...you want to see our academy students, don'chya?"
"Oh, alright..."

There was a whole line of children, through the ages of 5-10. Shibo was in a pale red vest, but the other Jounin's *including Kimimaro's* vests were a deep, luscious blue. Shibo stepped forward, and cleared her voice.
"I want to know who is a vampire amoung you childen. If you are so, please step foward..." Three childen stepped forward. One had silver hair and red eyes, one had pale gray hair and rose eyes, and the last one, the youngest, was wearing a hood over their hair and eyes.
"Young one, please let me see your face..." The child removed the hood. She had snow white hair, and blood red eyes. _the first two are of the common species...but the third..._Shibo walked over to the youngest one.
"May I know you're name?" Shibo kneeled down to the child's eye level.
"Kisani Hayaga...daughter of Hito Hayaga and Kinlo Hayaga." Kisani stood as strait as she could.
"So...you're how old in vampire years, and in human years? i can tell you're of a rarer species of vampire, so don't try to pull anything, 'kay?"
"Why do want to know? You don't look like a vampire yourself..."
"Oh, but I am of the superior Uirusu clan...my matep made my patep into a vampire, so I'm a pureblood..." The Kisani gasped, her eyes twinkeling.
"U-Uirusu?! They're my idols!" kisani hugged Shibo's arm,
"They're so beautiful, and can have a complete human form...wow, are you going to be my sensei?!"
"I'm going to be you three's sensei...actually, you're going to have two senseis..." Shibo winked. The other jounin started to murmur, wandering who this second person was.
"Kimi-kun~" Shibo waved Kimimaro over. He calmly walked over to her.
"This will be your second sensei...I actually made him into a vampire, too..." Kimimaro sighed, and cuckled to himself.
"Now...let's go grab something to eat back at the estate..."

The three were at the dining room table.
"So...tell me your names, and a bit about your pasts...or do you want me to go first?" Shibo poured each of them a glass of cool blood. They did a nose call, and the oldest was the first to go.
"I'm komani Yanazuma...we live in an apartent complex with the rest of our small clan..."
"Oh, yes...I go by there whenever I go to the book store..."
"Yeah..we've been here for decades, ever since Ai-sama first declared this land a country..."
"Ah, but now instead of Kurai, we're under Oto, my patep's country...it's coverup, so keep hush-hush, kay?"
"Yes, sensei..." Komani drank some of the blood,
"This is delicous...real human blood compared to catlle..."
"Yes...it's from executed prisiners in the south, so there'll be a continuous supply..."
"My turn now..." the second oldest blurted out,
"I'm Jima-no Tomagi. I only have my mother, since we don't have a real clan...she tells me that my father was one of the people who were executed for still being royal when Kaoru was here...my mother hates the Uirusu, and think of them as trash for leaving the country for dead...nothing's changed..." Jima-no looked down.
"Do you think such, Jima-no-chan?" Kimimaro asked her.
"I would not! You guys couldn't help but leave, or face death, then the country would never have been saved!"
"I see...so some people think we're responsible, huh...?" Shibo looked into her glass of blood. A sad look befalled her face. Kimimaro put his hand on her shoulder,
"it's alright..."
"i know..." Shibo ate a bit of her ricem and looked at Kisani,
"I just want to get a bit of an update on your clan, Kisani-chan..."
"Well, we've grown weaker and weaker...mainly because we're always doing things a vampire shouldn't...my geveration is being severly threatened...i had borhters and sisters before, but they died of deseses transmitted from the blood they drank..."
"Oh...I'm sorry about that...my twin brother was murdered when we were 5, so I know how you feel...and Kimi-kun died once of Tuberculosis..."
"But I'm back..."
"I know..."
"Hi..." Komacki was at the door.
"Hm? What do you want, brother?" Kimimaro stood up.
"Just wanted to try something..." Komacki walked over to Kimimaro,
"Can I have some blood?"
"NO WAY IN FUCKING HELL!! I don't want you to become a vampire...you need to carry on the human traits of the Kaguya, and I will carry on the newly-founded vampiric traits...deal?"
"Awwwwww...but i wanted to try some...."
"Ha ha...you know you shouldn't anyways..." Paleo was at the door, too.
"You don't mind if I...dig up a part of the beach, do you?"
"No...just put everything back where it was before..."
"Excluding fossils?"
"Excluding fossils..."
"Bring back any gems you find, too, Paleo-kun..."
"Huh? Ohhhhh....my friend wants to impess his girl, eh?" Paleo elbowed Kimimaro's arm.
"Shhhhhh..."
"HAHA! ALRIGHT!!" Paleo ran off and out.
"HELP!!!" Gaara ran into the dining room, and cowered behind Kimimaro and Komacki,
"Crazy Rutsu-chan-"
"GAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-KUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!" Rutsu glomped Gaara and continued to kiss him on the lips.
"HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!" Shibo fell out of her chair, gasping for breath. The three children just sat there, wondering what was going on.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 7, 2008)

*smack rutsu* what the hell is wrong with you?
ru: ow!! Nothing!! I'm lovestu-
bullshit!! You know you don't do that in front of people!!
ru: But I was really into a moment and-
GO TO YOUR ROOM!!
ru: Ok..
NO!! No!! Not to your room!! To the basement!!
ru: ok!
NO NO NO!! uh...  everywhere I send her has something that gets Gaara in the room...
ru: |3
ok fine... SASUKE!
ru: AHHH!! GAY!! GAY GAY!! GET THE GAY AWAY FROM ME!! AHHH!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Why aren't we training?!" Naruto was following stalking Shibo, pestering her to train him farther.
"Look, I'll train you later, alright?"
"But, Pervy Sage says we're leaving tonight! That's not fair!!" Naruto grabbed Shibo's arm. Kimimaro looked over,
"Do you wish to lose that hand of yours, boy?" Kimimaro grabbed Naruto's wrist.
"N-n-n-n-n-n-nooooooooo....but, I want to get trained!"
"Quit your bitchin' now! I have an official team, and they are my first priority...I don't have time taking care of kin who can't take care of themselves!" Shibo stomped off to the training grounds. Naruto looked t the ground, and walked off to the estate.

Everyone who was visiting was getting ready to leave.
"Can I come with you, Gaara-kun?" Rutsu was helping Gara pack his things together.
"You have to go with Uzumaki and that other guy..."
"But, I'll be good..."
"I wish you could- I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I mean...' Rutsu's eyes lit up.
"You love me?!" Gaara loocked away.
"You do, don't you? I'll tell no one~"
"Okay, I kinda like you..." Gaara blushed. Rutsu hugged him,
"I'll tell no one, not even your brother or sister..."
"Good...if they find out i like a girl, I'll hear no end of it..."
"I promise..."
"Hey, Rutsu-chan...can you come her for a second? It won't take long..." Rutsu walked over to Gaara. Gaara hugged her and started to kiss her on the lips. Rutsu went a bright pink, and passed out, still blushed.

Jiraiya had packed his things all up already, and was talking to Ai.
"So, you sure that you guys will be alright up here?"
"Yes...don't worry, we are the strongest clan in this part of the world, aren't we?" Ai chuckled.
"We're the stongest clan in the world, Ai-chan..." Orochimaru was sitting next to Ai, holding Hebiko. Hebiko was sleeping and drooling, typical of her.
"Yes...well...best make sure my group's ready to go- what happened to Rutsu-chan?" Gaara carried Rutsu, her stuff and his stuff down to the pit. He placed Rutsu down on the couch.
"She..saw someone flash outside...and she passed out." Ai sighed,
"Not that guy again..."
"Huh? Guy, eh? I'll deal with this..." Orochimaru stood up, gave Hebiko to Ai, and looked outside.
"I saw him..he ran to the middle of the village..."
"Shit...stupid..." Orochimaru sat back down.
"Uh oh...what happened and when?"
"There's this guy who wants to go out with Shibo-chan..stalking her beyond beleif...it's a pain, but one day..." Orochimaru ran his finger across his neck.
"Tsk...same thing that's happening to you Ai-chan is now happening to Shibo-chan?" Jiraiya laughed. Orochimaru growled at Jiraiya, which shut him up nicely.
"Now...where's Naruto?" Jiraiya looked around, but there was no sign of Naruto.
"Probably chowing down on some ramen..." Ai pointed to outside. Jiraiya sighed, and woke up Rutsu.
"Come on...time to go..." He helped her up.
"Good luck, Jiraiya-kun..." Ai was cradeling Hebiko. She albowed Orochimaru, who just looked away.
"Good luck to you guys, too..." Jitaiya closed the door quietly. Ai looked at Orochimaru, and hit him in the shoulder.
"WHY'D YOU DO THAT?!"
"WHY DON'T YOU SAY BYE TO YOUR FRIEND, BAKA?!" Hebiko started to cry, which silenced the pair. They whispered to Hebiko, and pampered her until she fell asleep again.

Naruto was eating some ramen with Mikan and Komacki.
"So, you're leaving tonight?" Komacki took a sip from his soda.
"Yeah, so I'm building up my strength..." Naruto had eaten 5 bowls already, and was on his sixth. Mikan sighed,
"I guess I treat him-"
"No, I'm treating you,so I treat him, too..." Komacki cut in.
"Huh? But..." Mikan had a worried look on her face.
"Don't worry..." Komacki smiled at her. Mikan blushed, and looked away. Komacki, sighed, then blushed,
"YOU...YOU THINK..."
"Huh? I don't get it..." Komacki whispered something into Naruto's ear. Naruto dropped his chopsticks, and went completely pale.
"Thank you...for the ramen...BYE!!" Naruto ran out of the resturaunt. Komacki and Mikan watched Naruto, then looked at eachother.

"See ya, Naruto..." Shibo was at the village gate,
"Oh, and Jiraiya and Rutsu already left...they're probably at the border by now..." Shibo looked down to her watch.
"WHAT?! SHIT!!!" Naruto ran off. Shibo sighed, and shook her head,
"Crazy kin..."



This takes place about 2 years after naruto left Hikari...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 8, 2008)

........ you fainted?!
ru: WHaT?!?!
All he did was kiss you!!
ru: ... he's a good kisser...
... *smack rutsu forehead*
ru: OW! WHAT THE HELL?? I NEED MY FOREHEAD!!
oh what? To butthead other people!? Give me a break!!
ru: ... bitch..
I created you!! In a way.. I am... your.. MOTHER!!
Ru: *flash back memory* O.O AHHH!!! DIE DIE DIE!!
AHH!! SHIT I FORGOT ABOUT THAT!! OWW!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Gh...Kimi-kun..." Shibo gripped Kimimaro's back.
"Mm?"
"Do you honestly think that giving me a back rub will give you more of my blood?"
"Kinda, yeah..."
"Well..you're kinda right..." Shibo kissed the side of Kimimaro's jaw line, and laid her head down on his shoulder. He stopped drinker her blood, and gently nuzzled the her ear. She grunted,
"What's wrong, Kimi-kun? I'm just tired...that's all."
"Oh, I was just worried about you...you haven't been acting like yourself lately..." kimimaro held Shibo's shoulders, and nuzzled her head up.
"I'm tired, that's all." Shibo yawned, and laid her head down on Kimimaro's chest.
"Then get more sleep...how bout you take a nap-"
"She has a mission to go on." Orochimaru was watching the pair from the ceiling. Shibo looked up,
"So, you stalk us? That's gre- wait...no mission until I get sleep..."
"Yes, mission. You need to go on this one with me, since I trust you the most..."
"Matep didn't want to go, did she?"
"No..."
"Alright..." Shibo stood up,
"What do you want me to do?"
"Just come with me...Kabuto-kun's meeting someone that you must remember..."
"Who?"
"Sasori-san."
"THAT BASTARD?!KILL HIM WITH FIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!" Shibo got her cloak on in a second,
"we kill Sasori?"
"Wait...I didn't say anything about killing anyone...just, watching Kabuto-kun...so, let's go...and, you only." Orochimaru melted through the wall, where he was greated my Hebiko. She was only as tall as Orochimaru's knee, but she knew a few jutsu. She wore a blue one piece dress with black stockings, and normal ninja shoes *customized to her feetz :3*.
"Where patep go? Patep pwomise hide y seek..." Hebiko held Orochimaru's leg.
"Hebiko-chan..." Orochimaru picked up Hebiko,
"I need to go on a MISSION with your sister..."
"Why?"
"To make sure Kabuto-kun doesn't...as you say, trade hands, with this really nasty organization-"
"Awasuki?"
"AKATSUKI, sis..." Shibo was wearing her cloack, and had the hood over her face so it hid it nicely.
"Sowy for my bad talky...me no help it..." Hebiko pouted.
"How bout, when we're gone, you play a game with Kimi0kun? He'll get lonely, so...play hide y seek with him, 'kay?"
"Wight...bye, patep..." Hebiko kissed Orochimaru on the cheek. She jumped into shibo's arms, and kissed her on the cheek,
"Bye, crazy elder sister..." Hebiko jumped out of Shibo's arms, and ran down the hall.
"When she gets older..." Shibo sighed,
"Let's go..."

Shibo hid behind a tree, and closed her eyes.
"Ketsueki Me..." Shibo looked through the trees, and onto the bridge, she zoomed into the forest on the other side, and saw three people.
"Three mortals: about 30- 40 meters away, behind the bushes on the other side of the bridge..."
"Hm? Three 'mortals', you say? Can you get a description on these 'mortals', Shibo-chan..?"
"Quit your bitching, I'm on it already..." Shibo opened her eyes, and smirked,
"Hey, kin..." Orochimaru looked up,
"Hm? so, the Uzumaki kid is here?"
"Yes, patep...with a few of his friends...can I kill his friends?"
"No..." Orochimaru looked through the forest to the bridge. Kabuto was there, alright. Along with Sasori.
"There's the bastard..." Shibo gripped her sword.
"Now, now... we came to watch him..."
"Tsk...wait..." Shibo came from behind the tree, and listened in,
"Patep...he's telling where we are, that bastard!"
"Hm...I see...so, that jutsu didn't quite wear off..." Orochimaru walked down the hill to the bridge. Shibo followed him, getting out a smoke bomb.
"No..."
"Wha?" Shibo put the smoke bomb away. Orochimaru flashed away, and Shibo slid down into the bushes. She looked up, and weaved a few signs,
"Blood style, forbidden jutsu: Blood rain!" Suddenly, the couds in the sky started to rain blood. Kabuto looked around, then looked behind him.
"Now, now...you shouldn't be giving out our information, Kabuto-kun..." Shibo stayed in the bushes, and weaved a few more signs.
"Blood style: Blood seprant jutsu..." the blood on the ground started moving together to form one huge snake. Just before it hit him, Kabuto jumped out of the way, and over to Sasori. Shibo jumped out.
"YOU TRAITOR! I'LL RIP YOUR HEART OUT!" Shibo tore off her cloack, and handed it to Orochimaru,
"Hold on to it..." Shibo was wearing a long black skirt that fell to her ankles, with black ninja shoes, and a tank top shirt and was torn off right underneith the bust line, exposing almost all of her chainmailed stomach. She wore earings similar to Orochimaru's, but they were also black. She had two swords strarred to her back, and four scrolls on her waist, two at each side. Her hair was absolutely black, her face and skin, almost as pale as the moon.
"Tsk...you don't want to kill me, Shibo-sama...you wish to kill Sasori-sama...but..." Kabuto's hand lit with chakura, and he flicked it over Sasori, but yamato was in it. Shibo's eyes went wide, then she returned to normal,
"So, you got me all worked up for nothing, bastard? I guess I'll have to show you...what it means to insult your superiors...."
"Whoa...I heard of your superior beauty...thos words are hideous compared to the real thing..." Yamato moved his down a little.
"Tsk...compliments won't get you anywhere..." Shibo took out one of her swords. It had a black blade with a transparent edge.
"The diamond blade is the weaker of my two swords...of course, I'd never waste it on just one person..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 15, 2008)

O.O cccoooollll.... shibo gonna kill someone?
housekeeping? we need housekeeping for after fight? Yes? Housekeeping?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"That's right...we know there are others in the bushes over there..." Orochimaru looked over to the bushes. Yamato lifted his hand, and waved it. Naruto, Sakura and Sai came out. Naruto had reddish orange chakura surrounding him. Shibo frowned,
"I see you've made no advancement in the training I gave you. And, that time, I could've been out on a date with Kimi-kun..." She sighed,
"I wonder, what is he doing right now...?" At that moment, Naruto went after Shibo, and slashed her over her stomach, sending her flying into the nearest tree. Her limp body slid down to the ground, and landed face flat. Sakura took a step back, and gulped. Orochimaru sighed, and shook his head,
"Shibo-chan, do you need to let yourself get a scratch? I though you hated it when you had to remove the blood from your clothes..." Naruto then went after Orochimaru, and slashed him in the face, sending him flying farther than Shibo. Shibo's head turned in the pool of blood, then looked up.
"I'm alive~" Shibo slowly stood up, holding her stomach. She licked her lips of the spat up blood. She walked out towards the bridge, and up to Sakura,
"How do you think I'm still alive?!" Shibo looked right into Sakura's eyes. Sakura started shaking, and looked down. Shibo moved her hand a little to show a huge gap in her stomach. You could see blood gathering in the cavity, and hiding her organs. Sakura screamed, and took several steps backwards before falling to the ground. She crawled away from Shibo as she walked over to Sakura.
"How come I'm not dead?! HUH?!"
"Y-YOU'RE A MONSTER!!" Shibo stopped, and glared at Sakura.
"A monster? A MONSTER?!" Shibo started laughing,
"That's a first! Mortals call me either 'freak' or 'nature's mistake', never 'monster'!" Shibo moved her hand away from her stomach, there was only a scar there,
"I'm a vampire...I'm Orochimaru's eldest daughter, Shibo Hebihime Uirusu...I'm IMMORTAL." Someone came up behind Shibo,
"You're a snake who's taken the form of a beautiful girl..." They swung a kunai at Shibo's head, but missed. But, they managed to get some of Shibo's hair. She took several steps back, and looked at her hair. She went wide-eyed, and glared at the three,
"YOU BASTARDS! YOU KNOW HOW LONG IT TOOK ME TO PERFECT MY HAIR?! HUH?! YOU'LL PAY FOR THIS, ALL OF YOU!!" Shibo took one sniff of the air, and ran towards the end of her side of the bridge. Then, Naruto, in two tailed form, crashed into the bridge. Orochimaru walked down from the hill,
"Are you alright here...?"
"Tsk...they ruined my hair..." Shibo cracked her knuckles,
"Can I kill them all?" Orochimaru sighed,
"If you can..." Shibo grinned, and ran out to the end of the bridge. Naruto had grown a third tail, and a fourth tail was slowly emurging. Shibo sighed,
"He's pissed now...patep...?"
"Hm?"
"Carefull with him...unlike me, he won't hold back..." Orochimaru nodded.
"I understand you, Shibo-chan..."
"Good..."

Sakura was knocked out, and Sai had run off somewhere. Shibo was now only fighting Yamato, who was protecting the unconsious sakura.
"Tsk...foolish mortal..." Shibo was being held back by some wood Yamato brought up.
"You know, you talk like a spoiled brat...didn't Orochimaru teach you anything?" Shibo chuckled,
"He taught me to never trust Konoha ninja...neither Akatsuki, or basicly, anyone else..."
"So, you think like him?"
"you may say that...I have my own ideals in this world...afterall, being a Jinchuriki is like being that one creepy person in your life. You don't want them there, becasue people'll do things to ya to make you say where they are..."
"So, what is it like to be a jinchuriki?"
"Wellll...it's like being born with a curse...everyone hates you, and fears you, too. Of couse, being Orochimaru's daughter doesn't help much...why do you want to know?"
"i wanted to know how Naruto felt-"
"Him? He has a better life...yeah, he was hated, like the rest of us...but, he became loved by his village over time, like the others...unlike me..." Shibo looked down,
"I'm still receiving death threats from Oto...they wish I wasn't back..."
"Poor kid..." Yamato sighed. Shibo winced, and glared at him.
"You..will not pity me, mortal..." Shibo's voice had a menicing sound to it, and she started yanking at the wood that was on her wrists. She focused her chakura into her wrists, and burned the wood off. She ran off to the other side of the bridge, and off to where Orochiaru and Naruto were fighting. Yamato sighed,
"Boy...that was scary..."

Shibo came upon the opening where the pair were fighting. Shibo jumped onto Naruto's head,
"Yo..." Naruto slashed at her, but missed. She tripped over Orochimaru's foot, and fell to the ground.
"Owwwww..." Shibo rubbed her ankle. Orochimaru sighed, and shook his head. He looked next to him, Naruto was there. He grabbed Shibo by the arm, and dodged a slash. He set Shibo down at the other side of the opening,
"Stay." He went back to face Naruto.
"rrrrr...I'm not a freaking dog..." Shibo crossed her arms, and turned away. She fels something moving her hair, and turned to look. Naruto was gathering up a giant ball of back chakura, and condensing it. Shibo winced, and ran over to Orochimaru.
"Get behind he, and hold on..." Shibo gripped Orochimaru's shirt as Naruto swallowed the big ball of chakura. She closed her eyes as she felt a massiva amount of charkura come towards them.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 23, 2008)

lol.. im not a freakin dog...
poor shibo... still gettin tossed around.. had a little crack there didn't ya? It's ok... just let it out.. LET IT OUT SHIBO!! LET IT OUT!!
inner: OH MY GOD CALM DOWN!!
AHHH!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 6, 2008)

OMG writer's block

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo couldn't remember anything from that day, only that she got a bad injury to her neck, almost slicing it in half. She never had anything happen that bad happen to her, so, she had a constant bodyguard: Kimimaro.

"Let go of me, I'll be alright..." Kimimaro was stopping Shibo from trying to reach a bowl from the cupboard.
"No, you'll fall, then hurt yourself." Kimimaro got a bowl for Shibo,
"Here we go..." He gave the bowl to Shibo.
"I could've gotten that..." Shibo walked over to the fridge, and got some milk. She placed the bowl and milk on the kitchen island, then went over to the pantry. On the tallest shelf in there, there was a box of cereal. Shibo started to climb onto the shelves, and felt someone lifting her up. She turned around, and saw it was Kimimaro. He placed her on the ground, and got the box of cereal for her. He looked, and saw that Shibo was getting a second bowl. She got it without harm, and walked over to the island. She sat down in one of the bar seats, and put the bowl down next to her. She motioned for Kimimaro to come over to the island, and he did so. He sat down next to her, and looked at her.
"What are you doing with two bowls, Shibo-chan?"
"I'm making you something to eat, too..." Shibo poured out an even amount of cereal into each bowl. He sighed,
"Why?"
"You need food, too..." Shibo poured milk into each bowl, and put more into Kimimaro's than her own. She took out two spoons out, and put one in each bowl of cereal. Shibo started eating her cereal, and dunked some pieces into the milk to make them soggy. Kimimaro sighed, and started eating, too. Then, there was a big pound on the door. Komacki came running in, and tripped over the garbage bucket. He picked himself back up, and ran over to the pair.
"You guys...there's something...wrong..."
"What is it?" Shibo put down her spoon.
"There's...someone out there...in a black cape...with red clouds on it..." Kimimaro froze up, and looked at his brother.
"Are you...serious?" Komacki nodded his head. Shibo looked at Kimimaro, a worried look on her face. He put his arm around her shoulders.
"Komacki-kun, hide Shibo-chan somewhere where no one would know where she was." Komacki nodded and took Shibo out of the room. Kimimaro looked at the wall across from him, and started thinking up a plan to get the people outside out of the area. He couldn't depend on Orochimaru, Ai or Kabuto, since he and Shibo insisted on being left behind for a while. He heard the door open behind him, and was knocked out cold.

Shibo hid under Orochimaru's bed, keeping completely still and silent. She had her Ketsueki Me activated, and was watching the halls around the large room. She heard the door open, there was a medium-built body there. It entered the room. It came over to the bed, and looked underneith, seeing Shibo. She hissed, and jumped onto the Akatsuki member. She was easily throw to the floor, and was on the bottom of the pair. Se kicked at the person, but they took out a kunai and put it up to the seal.
"If you wish to live longer, you better cut it out." It was a guy's voice, about the same age as Shibo. She looked up, and saw the person's hair. It was black, and very spikey, with two spikes looking like a deep red. He had two peircings on each ear, and one in his lip. Someone turned on the light, and Shibo saw the full datails. He had green eyes, and pale skin, like her.
"WHO THE HELL ARE YOU?!" It was Kimimaro, and he had his head wrapped in bandages. The man looked up calmly,
"I'm one from the Akatsuki..."
"Yeah, I know that...what do you want with Shibo-chan?"
"I was told to capture her, so we can get the white demon from her."
"Tsk...you have alot of guts coming here, then...you know, Orochimaru-san is coming back as we speak, and if he captured you, he'll kill you on the spot-"
"If he can kill me. That man is a traitor to our cause, and, he took a valuble tool with him." Shibo winced.
"Well, then...your leader killed my brother, and threatened my father to abandon me...what do you say to that, BASTARD!" Shibo kicked the man in the balls. The man fell to her side, rolling on the ground and gripping his balls. Shibo grabbed the man, and put him in a headlock. He gasped for air, and tried to slip out of Shibo's grip, all of which was in vain. Orochimaru ran in, and saw the pair. He grabbed the man by the neck, and glared into his eyes.
"Give me one reason not to kill you, boy..."
"Tsk...you want to...know more about the Akatsuki...right? I'd tell you if...you let me live..." The man passed out. Orochimaru gave his limp body to Shibo,
"Take him to the prison, a cell where he'd be alone." Shibo nodded, and took the man to the prison.

Shibo threw the man into the cell, and closed the door shut, putting selas on the bars to ensure the cell won't be empty again my morning the next day.
"I feel like I know you..." Shibo looked at the man.
"Tsk...same here..." He looked into his cape for something, and took out a torn picture,
"I've always wondered, what's on the other half of this picture..." Shibo looked at the picture. It was of a smiling boy, with a hand on his head. Shibo took out a torn part of a picture, and put them side by side. They matched up perfectly. It was of Shibo, Inochi and Orochimaru, a simple picture. Shibo went pale, and looked at the man.
"What?"
"Brother..."



muhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 6, 2008)

gai:  THE POWER OF YOUTH IS GROWING!!
GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!! *kicking gai*
lee: YES GAI-SENSEI!!! THE POWER OF YOUTH IS SO RICH! WAA!!! *crying*
WHY ARE YOU TWO HERE?!?! OUT OUT OUT!!!!!! 

Inochi you little bastard.... asshole! Don't attack!! YOUR SISTER!! DAMMIT!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 7, 2008)

Inochi:...I don't have a sister...
Shibo: Yes, it's me! D:

*Spoiler*: __ 




"No way in hell, girl..." The man took a few steps backwards.
"Yes, brother..."
"No way..yes, I'm the same name as your dead brother, but I'M NOT HIM!"
"Yes you are!" Shibo slipped through the bars of the cell, and pumbled Inochi to the ground.
"Alright, alright! I'll believe you, just get off of me!" Shibo got off of Inochi, and slipped back through the cell bars.
"So, I'm your brother, can you let me out?"
"We have to make sure you're him...give me some of your blood..." Shibo held out her hand.
"You mean I have to go emo?! NO WAY!" Inochi kept his wrists away from Shibo.
"Just bite your finger than, emo brother..." Shibo grinned, exposing her vampire fangs.
"HEY! That's not nice..." Inochi bit his thumb, and it started bleeding. He walked over to Shibo, and let her lick up his blood. She look in one drop, and sat it back out. She fell to the floor, holding her neck and coughing.
"BITTER!!!" Inochi started laughing at how she reacted to the taste of his blood.
"And that means...?"
"We're from the same womb..." Inochi stopped laughing, and went pale. He fell to his knees, and looked at Shibo.
"You mean...you are my sister...?" Shibo nodded. Inochi looked at his hands, and heard the door open. It was Orochimaru and Ai. Shibo stood up.
"Shibo-chan, have you found out anything about the Akatsuki...?" Orochimaru glared at Inochi.
"No, but, who tried to capture me is my brother." Orochimaru looked at Shibo as though she was crazy.
"No, he's lying...Inochi-kun was killed over a decade ago..."
"Trust me, I licked up some of his blood, it was so bitter..." Shibo stuck out her tongue. Ai walked over to the cell door, and started into Inochi's eyes. She opened the cell door, and ran in to hug Inochi. She hugged him, and started crying. Shibo looked at Orochimaru, who was dumbfounded. How could he be alive all these years, without even trying to find his family?

Inochi was in a warm sweater, with jeans on. He took a sip from his hot cocoa, and looked at Shibo and Kimimaro, cuddling up with eachother. Komacki was sitting next to Inochi, eating a riceball.
"So, let me get this straight..." Komacki licked up the remaining rice from his fingers,
"You were forced to make a shadow clone that didn't breathe or anything..."
"Yes."
"And were trained by the leader of the Akatsuki, and was brainwashed cause you had your memories blocked..."
"Yes."
"And, you were told to capture Shibo-chan for the white demon?"
"Yes."
"I see..." Komacki ate some of another riceball,
"How unfortunate."
"Is that all you cn say, Komacki-kun? We thought my brother was dead. DEAD." Shibo pouted,
"It's more than unfortunate, it's just plain not fair."
"I'm just joking...you know, you should get more used to jokes, Shibo-chan..." Kimimaro glared at Komacki, and Komacki went silent. Kimimaro sighed,
"Understand, brother, how she doesn't take jokes lightly..."
"I know...I'm sorry..."
"You better be..."
"Hey, hey, calm down, you too..." Inochi got in front of the pair. Shibo pounced onto him, and put him in a headlock.
"Gah...halp...gh..." Inochi reached out to Komacki. Shibo bit his hand, and shoot it like a dog with a chew toy. Inochi yelled in pain, and punded his free fist on the ground. Kimimaro started to creep away from the pair, and ran out of the room. komacki was laughing his head off.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 7, 2008)

HA!! HAHA!! HAHA!! Sibling fight!! HAHAA!!!!! GO SHIBO!!
inochi: What about me!?
You let yourself get brainwashed, screw you.
shibo: THAT'S MY BROTHER!!
AHHH!! HELP!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 7, 2008)

Kimi:...
Komacki; GO SHIBO! XD

*Spoiler*: __ 




Inochi was scarfing down every morsel tht came into his path. Shibo tried to snatch up something for herself to eat, since, afterall, it WAS dinnertime, and she hadn't eaten in a few weeks. But, Inochi was faster. 
"Mmmm...maphep, food gooph..."
"That's good hun..." Ai smiled while bringing in more and more food. Orochimaru and Shibo held their stomachs at every bite that Inochi took. Kimimaro and Komacki were eating their portions without interuption, since they grabbed their food before the hell started.
"Brother..."
"MM?"
"LET US EAT!" Shibo mauled Inochi, and they started a fight on the ground. Kimimaro and Orochimaru sighed. Kimimaro grabbed Shibo, and Orochimaru grabbed Inochi. Komacki and Ai clapped their hands, and Shibo started making a possed growling noise.
"Let her eat..." Ai picked up Shibo, and put her down in front of some meat. Shibo ate up all the meat on the plate in one swoop. Inochi growled at Shibo, and Shibo hissed at Inochi, and stuck out her tongue. Orochimaru couldn't hold it anymore, and he fell to the ground, laughing. Ai sighed, and took all the empty dishes back to the kitchen to get more food. Shibo and Inochi started eating food as fast as they could, and in less than a minute, all the food was gone from the table. When Ai emurged with more food, Shibo and Inochi looked at the food, then passed out, asleep. Kimimaro went over to Shibo's side, and poked her with his fork,
"She's asleep...nice and full, too..." Kimimaro picked up Shibo,
"I'll take her to bed..." Kimimaro closed the door behind him.

Kimimaro placed Shibo onto her bed, and nuzzled at her jaw line. She moaned, and moved her head as she woke up meekly.
"You're up, Shibo-chan?" he kissed Shibo on the forehead.
"Barely..." She licked Kimimaro's neck.
"I understand...you've had quite the day, now you need to rest..." Kimimaro got out Shibo's nightgown for her, and left the room, closing the door after him. Shibo got changed quickly, and went back under the covers.
"You may come back in now..." Kimimaro came back in, and took off his shirt and pants, and went under the covers next to Shibo. He put his arm around her shoulders, and puller her into him.
"This is nice..."
"Yeah...only wish there was moonlight..." Shibo yawned, and laid her head down on Kimimaro's chest. He smiled slightly, and rubbed her arm, before falling asleep also.

Inochi woke up in the middle of the night. He thought he heard something in the hallway, and opened the door.
"So, youre Orochimaru's son?" Kabuto was there.
"Yeah, what about it? You scared the hell out of me..." Inochi wiped his eyes.
"I'm so sorry, but, I'm Kabuto Yakushi, one of your father's doctors..." Kabuto bowed to Inochi.
"Oh, you mean the one matep told me that has creepy hair and wears glasses? Ok..."
"Creepy hair...? You're one to talk, you have some of your hair dyed..."
"Tsk...I like it like this..."
"It makes you look emo." Inohi froze up. A veign in his head started popping up, also in his fist.
"I'M NOT FUCKING EMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!" Inochi took a swing at Kabuto, but missed, and put a hole in the wall across from his room.
"Holy..." Kabuto gulped, and fixed his glasses,
"I'm lucky I know Shibo-sama's and Ai-sama's movements..." He sighed. Inochi shrugged, and went back into his room,
"Night..."
"Good night, Inochi-sama..."

Orochimaru nuzzled playfully at Ai's neck. She giggled, and playfully pushed his head away from her neck.
"come on, Ai-chan...or, I'll hold you down, and give you sake~"
"No...not now, hun...that tickles!" Orochimaru had started tickling Ai's stomach and chest.
"I'm not stopping, unless you want sake..."
"No...no...you're gonna rape me...? My own loving...husband?"
"No...when you have sake, then you want it, get it?" Orochimaru took out a bottle of sake he had hidden in the night table. Snakes restrained Ai as Orochimaru poured out a shot of sake. He lifed up Ai's head, and put the shot up to her mouth. She closed it shut, and he thought of a plan. He took the sake, and started kissing Ai, and helped her swallow it. He stopped kissing her, and she went limp. Then, her eyes looked up to him.
"Hello..." Orochimaru smiled, and the snakes slithered back under their bed. Ai grined, and jumped onto Orochimaru.

sasuke looked up at his ceiling, he heard moans through his walled, and smirked.
"Always, if not every night, you two..." He sighed,
"If only...he wasn't here...he ruined my plans. Her brother, I can cope with him, he might help me. But, him, he wouldn't let me lay a hand on Shibo-chan..." Sasuke closed his eyes, thinking of a plan.


 me done for today...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 7, 2008)

O.O What the hell?? SASUKE YOU'RE STILL THERE?!?
sa: OF COURSE!! I LIVE THERE!!
DROP DEAD YOU ASS!!
sa: BITCH!!
NO BALLS!
sa: NO BR-
*opens shirts slightly*
sa: 
*punch* PERVERT!! CHA!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 7, 2008)

=.= What about Ai...and Oro...?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 7, 2008)

oro you're a perv. Ai.... you're almost as bad as lee.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 9, 2008)

Oro: I'm not a perv!
Ai: T^T
I'm sleepy...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kimimaro was the first one to wake up. Shibo'd been drooling all over his chest, and since it was so cold in there, the saliva felt freezing. He looked down to Shibo, who was drooling, and slightly nuzzling his chest. He moved his arm a little, and she woke up, too. She looked p, her eyes half closed, drool still oozing from her mouth. She licked up her drool, and tilted her head.
"I'm still sleepy..."
"I know you are...do you want me to bring you breakfast?" Kimimaro sat up, and Shibo laid her head down on the pillow.
"Don't lay down too long, Shibo-chan;I still have to change your bandages..."Kimimaro took out a roll of bandages and a small bowl of water. Shibo Took off the bandages from her neck to reveal severe burns. Kimimaro took a small bit of the bandage and dipped it in the water. Shibo moved down the collar of her nightgown down to her heart's level, and felt the cold sting of the water. She winced, and made a little sound as she felt the water drip down her neck. She felt the new skin that was growing peel off as Kimimaro wiped down her neck. He finished wiping her neck down, and started wrapping her neck up. Shibo yelled in pain as the tough fabric touched her burn skin.Kimimaro wrapped up her neck quickly, and held her in his arms. She hugged him tightly, tears of pain from her face.
"It'll be alright, Shibo-chan..." Kimimaro rocked back and forth, trying to calm Shibo down. Shibo looked up to him, and nuzzled his neck. He placed his head on her's, and just took in her smell. It was sweet, but it was mixed with blood and death.
"Is there anything wrong?" Shibo licked Kimimaro's neck a little. He smiled, and nuzzled at her ear,
"Nothing's wrong, my love. I'm just worried about you..."
"I see..." Shibo fell back asleep in his arms.

Komacki was told to watch over Shibo. Now, that seems like a boring job, right? Well, unless you're only told to watch over her. you can do anything to her in her sleep. So, Komacki was tickling Shibo with a feather. She swatted in her sleep, but never got the feather. She woke up, and nearly punched Komacki in the face, but he dodged.
"Holy crap..." Komacki backed away as Shibo stood up.
"Morning..."
"It's 4:00 PM..."
"Oh...afternoon..."
"You're not getting it...you slept for three whole days..."
"Oh, I did?"
"YES!" Komacki accidentally threw a rock at Shibo, but she dodged.
"I see..."
"No, I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I-I..."
"You're not in trouble..."
"I'm not?" Shibo shook her head. Komacki sighed. Shibo yawned, and curled back up under the covers.
"Go away so I can sleep..." komacki nodded, and left the room silently, closing the door.

A shadow came into Shibo's room, and over to her bed. The shadow removed the covers from Shibo, and pet the side of her face. She woke up, and screamed only to be silenced in a second. She kicked the shadow, but they wouldn't let go of her. She bit the hand that silenced her, which moved off of her mouth. She screamed as loud as she could for as long as she could, and slipped through the shadow's hands out into the hall. Her nightgown was ripped, and there were bruises on her legs and arms. She ran into the living room-like room, where Orochimaru, Ai and kimimaro were. Ai went pale, and Orochimru and Kimimaro were speechless. Shibo ran over to Kimimaro and hid her face in his shirt, sobbing. Kimimaro held her,
"What happened? Was it my brother?" Shibo shook her head.
"Was it Kabuto-kun?" Orochimaru looked at the bruises Shibo had. Shibo shook her head again.
"It was...him..." Shibo sniffled, and looked up at Kimimaro. Orochimaru stood up, and quietly left the room. Ai sighed, and followed him. She stopped at the doorway, and nodded. She closed the door, and locked it. She also closed the other doors and locked them. She took out of the closet a thick blanket, and covered Shibo in it. There was clanging outside of the door, and Ai listened through the door. She could ear Orochimaru yelling clearly, and she knew he was pissed. She hid in the closet. Kimimaro got in front of Shibo, ready for something to happen.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 9, 2008)

oh... who is he I wonder?
sasuke..
sa: WHAT?!
you know what you did...
sa: Why am I the first to be accused?!
Previous chapter you dumbass.
sa: -_- that has nothing to deal wi-
you said you had a plan that involved shibo!!
sa: .... so?
 idiot...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sasuke was thrown into a cell in chains and ropes. Shibo looked at him, then Kimimaro got in front of her,
"You even try to lay another hand on my Shibo-chan, you'll lack a hand..."
"Tsk...you can't do that..." Sasuke smirked.
"Oh, yeah?" Ai lifted Sasuke by his neck,
"i certainly can. I'm a vampire, you're a stupid mortal who doesn't know when to shut up.You're a spoiled brat, who doesn't care about other's feelings."
"in this world, you whore, you can't care about other people feelings." Orochimaru snapped. He went up to Sasuke, and touched Ai's shoulder. She let him down, and now, Orochimaru lifted Sasuke by his hair.
"Listen, boy. I'm not all that I look like I am to star pupils. That kind of insult to my wife, you'll be lacking a voice box..." Sasuke glared at Orochimaru, and Orochimaru gave sasuke a death glare. He froze up, then regained his cool.
"You're all nothing compared to me...none of you..."
"Wrong, mortal...you haven't even see the tip of shibo's power...she's the strongest person in the uirusu, and thus, stronger than you..." Ai took out a kunai,
"i might slit your throught right now...can I, Oro-kun?"
"no...we'll just not feed him..."
"I like that, Oro-kun..." Ai left the cell. Kimimaro and Shibo followed, and last Kabuto. Orochimaru dropped Sasuke, and closed the cell. He then left the room.

Shibo sat in her bed, looking at the door. It was now rigged with a high pich alarm that only she and her parents could hear. nothing was going to underdone now to protect Shibo. There were two bodyguards at her door, and one always with her. But, Shibo was really nervous becuase the body transition was supposed to be a few days away. She didn't sleep in that time, only helped take care of her father. Orochimaru notticed that Shibo hadn't been getting any sleep, and tried to force her to rest. Of course, you can't force anything on Shibo. She didn't sleep, and just helped out her father. Kimimaro was to take care of Hebiko along with Inochi. They played child games, and even trained. Kimimaro had only one other thing on his mind, and that was how Shibo was doing. It was even vise versa, Shibo was worried about Kimimaro. Shibo zoned out sometimes, and had to be brought back to earth.
"Shibo-chan...." Ai shook Shibo's shoulder, and she came back. Shibo almost dropped the bottle of sleeping aids, but she caught it on time.
"What?"
"Stop zoning out...not good..." Shibo looked down. She clearly looked tired, and Ai knew.
"Shibo-chan, I'll give this to Oro-kun...you just-"
"I'm not tired..." Shibo continued to walk down the hall. When she opened Orochimaru's door, she peeked in to see him looking just as tired as her. She grined, which Orochimaru thought a little funny.
"what is it, Shibo-chan?"
"We're tired..."
"Then, you rest, Shibo-chan..."
"No! I'm helping out..." Shibo fell backwards. Ai sighed,
"Go rest, Shibo-chan..."
"NO!" Shibo jumped up,
"I WON'T!" Ai sighed again,
"Do as I say...probably the reason your father isn't resting is becuase you aren't either...?" Shibo froze up. She stood up, and walked out of the room, followed by her bodyguard. Ai grinned, and closed the door. She went over to Orochimaru, who was already asleep. Ai sighed, adn curled up next to him, falling asleep also.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 10, 2008)

the beginning seems fimiliar to something I read before.... hmm....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 19, 2008)

Manga spoilers FTW

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ai turned in her sleep, and fell off of the small part of the bed. She'd hit her head against the night table, and woke right up. she felt where she hit her head, it was wet. She looked at her fingers, and they had her blood on it. She looked up, and saw that Orochimaru was asleep sitting up. She sighed, and laid him down. She sat down next to him, and looked up at the ceiling. She felt something holding her hand, and looked behind her. Orochimaru was awake, but he had his eyes closed.
"My head hurts..." Ai smiled slightly, and blew out the only candle in the room. Orochimaru opened his eyes slightly, and looked up to Ai.
"is that better, hun?"
"Yes...thank you, Ai-chan..."
"You don't have to thank me...you know that..." Ai nuzzled up to Orochimaru. He chuckled, and wrapped his arm around her waist,
"You're my queen..."
"and you are my king..." She closed her eyes again.
"Don't go to sleep...we have a visitor...." Orochimaru pushed Ai away, and a sword tip came through the door, snaring Orochimaru's arms. Ai jumped up, and took out her knife. The door was blasted away, and there was Sasuke.
"Hello..."

Shibo, Kimimaro and Hebiko heard a scream run through the halls. Shibo turned towards the sound. Kimimaro told Hebiko to hide in his closet, and to only come out when both he and Shibo were there. She ran into his closet, and hid among the numerous clothing, hiding herself in a pile.
"So...who's going?"
"It sounded like it came from patep's room...I'll go..." Shibo started walking, and Kimimaro grabbed her arm,
"Be careful. I can't lose you..." He looked down. Shibo smiled, and hugged him. Then, she ran towards the scream.

Ai was thrown back into a wall. She was all bloody and beat up, but she stood back up again. Sasuke sighed, and shook his head,
"Will you ever give up?"
"No...you threatened my family...you'll pay for it..." Ai ran towards Sasuke. He stopped her knife with his sword, and came back with a smaller blade to her leg. She winced in pain, and jumped back. She looked at the injury. It would've stopped bleeding by now, unless...
"You evil boy...a silver blade?" Sasuke grinned.
"'Evil boy'? You should listen to yourself...your family are some of the most hated people on this earth, and yet..." He shook his head,
"You guys act like a normal family."
"That's why I try to make this family normal..." ai started tearing up,
"I want to give my children the family we never had. Yo make them feel like...they're loved by someone..."
"What a useless attempt...and all for what? For some sense of...normalcy?" Sasuke started laughing. Shibo grabbed his neck, and forced him to the ground.
"YOU BASTARD!" She put more pressure onto his neck. Sasuke looked up to her, and escaped her grasp. She looked around, then felt something wrap around her neck. She coughed as Sasuke put her into a headlock, and flipped him over her head. He stood back up, and charged at her. She took out a small pocketknife, and blocked Sasuke's blade. She focused her chakura into her free hand, and punched him in the stomach. he didn't move or anything, just stood there. He then grabbed her and forced her down underneith him. He licked her neck, and trid to bite it, but, no blood came out of her neck. He grabbed her pocketknife out of her hand, and gently slit a bit of her neck. She tried to get free, but she couldn't get out from underneith him. He started lapping up her blood, and quickly started sucking on the cut. she grabbed the silver knife, and stabbed him in the shoulder He stopped enough for Shibo to get out from undernieth him. Her hand was burned, and she licked at the burn. She saw Sasuke wasn't where he was before, and knew where he was. As she turned, Sasuke knocked her out, and caught her limp body. He set her body down on the ground, and grinned. Ai kicked him away from Shibo, and picked up her limp body. Sasuke started going after the pair, when a giant snake got in front of Ai and Shibo. Ai took a step back, and the snake turned its head to her. It slither up to her, and nuzzled at her head. She smiled, and nuzzled back. Sasuke looked at disgust.
"You...you know what your hasband is, why aren't you scared of him...?"
"I knew he would do this to himself one day...turn into a snake..."
"You knew...and yet..."
"I love him no matter what...I promised I'd love him no matter what so long ago..." Ai closed her eyes, and fell to the floor.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 19, 2008)

awww! Ai! You're so sweet! 
Sasuke, I hope you burn in hell you son of a bitch!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 19, 2008)

Ai: r-really...?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo and Ai were put in the same bed for protection. Ai rolled a bit in her sleep, and Shibo was shaking and muttering something in her sleep. During their rest, there was a battle going on. There was also some else going on...



			
				 other dimension said:
			
		

> Ai looked around the dark place, scared to death. She tried to call out something, anything, but nothing came out. She fell to her knees, and started curling up into a ball. She heard someone coming over to her, and looked up. It was Orochimaru. Ai stood up, and walked over to him. He held her, and hid his face in her silver hair. Ai started crying, and hugged him.
> "What's wrong, my queen?"
> "I-I-I-I...i just..." she started sobbing. Orochimaru rubbed her back,
> "It'll be alright...but, right now I need to go somewhere..." Ai looked up.
> ...





 there...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 20, 2008)

Aww! Poor Ai!! I feel so sorry for her!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 28, 2008)

You're going to feel sorry for someone else...

*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				other dimension said:
			
		

> Shibo was crying, and curled up in a ball. She didn't like this place, it wreaked of rotting flesh. She looked around, then started sobbing. She couldn't see or find her parents anywhere, and didn't know what had become of them. She sniffed the air, then jumped up. Orochimaru was behind her. He hugged her, and hid his face in her hair.She rubbed her cheek on his shirt, then smelled something on it. She sniffed his shirt, and smelled Ai's tears. She looked up at Orochimaru, a sad look in her eyes. She started tearing up,
> "Patep...why do I smell matep's tears on your shirt...?" Orochimaru looked down at Shibo. He put his hand on her head,
> "I think you know..." Shibo gasped, and grabbed Orochimaru.
> NO! I WON'T LET YOU GO!" She started crying, and her knees gave out on her. Orochimaru kneeled down to Shibo, and ran his fingers through her hair,
> ...


"Shibo-chan...wake up..." When Shibo woke up, she was in her bed, with a damp towel on her forehead. She sat up, and looked around. Kimimaro and Hebiko were there. Hebiko was sitting on the bed next to Shibo's legs, and Kimimaro was standing next to Shibo. She tried to talk, but nothing came out. She looked down, and started crying. Kimiamro hugged her,
"It'll be alright...I promise..." Shibo started sobbing, and hid her face in Kimimaro's shirt. Hebiko looked sad, then tolted her head in confusion,
"But, patep come back, wight?" Shibo shrugged while sobbing, and Hebiko started sobbing, too,
"I want patep! I WANT PATEP!" Hebiko ran out of the room, still sobbing. Kimimaro looked down to Shibo, and kissed her head.
"I'm here for you...I promise..." Shibo mouthed the words 'thank you'.

Shibo and Kimimaro were sleeping together. Kimimaro held Shibo up to him, while Shibo was shaking, still awake. Every time she closed her eyes, she saw her father dead in front of her. She looked at the dim candle that was lit, and watched the flame dance. Her eyes lit up in the light, and her pupils started to narrow a little. She gripped her eyes, and turned, biting her lip. Kimimaro, still asleep, held onto Shibo when she turned, and woke up meekly.
"Shibo-chan...is something wrong...?" Kimimaro held Shibo's hands as he looked at her eyes. He also saw her skin went paler, and her eyes also grew more dark. He hugged Shibo, petting her head,
"It'll be alright...I can't wait until I see what you truly look like..." He smiled, and closed his eyes. Shibo nuzzled at his chin, and kissed him quickly on the lips. He held the back of her head, and started kissing her on the lips, and also licking up the tears that she shed. She sat there, holding his hands and letting him kiss her. She felt secure, and loved. She hugged Kimimaro, and nuzzled at his bare chest. He smiled, and pet her head. He ran his fingers through her hair. It'd gone thinner, and more silky. He laid Shibo down, and rubbed her arm,
"Just rest...it's all in your head. If you get too scared, let me know..." He fell back alseep. Shibo closed her eyes, and finally fell asleep, curled up into Kimimaro.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 31, 2008)

awwww... poor Shibo... Poor Shibo...
god damn... there goes my funny ass mood...
damn Joker.. oh shit here comes the deadly mood... Thank you Mr. Todd!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo jolted up. She was panting, and looked around. The candle was out, and there was no light whatsoever in the room, except, for the open door. She shook Kimi, but was grabbed by someone, forcing her down onto the ground. She tried to scream, but, she couldn't. She felt something move up underneath her nightgown and to her chest. she blushed heavily as she felt something squeeze her, and moved her nightgown up. She heard the bed sheets rustling, and looked over. Kimimaro Pounced onto the culprit, slamming them into the wall. She heard someone choking, and Kimimaro yelling,
"DAMN YOU, BASTARD! HOW DARE YOU EVEN TRY TO PUT ONE HAND ON HER?!" Shibo jumped up underneith the sheets, but felt someone pull at them. She looked up, and saw a sillouete with a big sword on their back. They pulled Shibo out of bed by her hair, and dragged her out to the hall. When they got out to the hall, she looked up. The person had white hair, sharp-looking teeth, and a huge sword on his back.
"Why, hello, Shibo..." Shibo remembered: the boy in that huge test tube. She mouthed out 'Suigetsu', and he laughed,
"What's wrong? Cat got your tongue?" He dropped her, and she grabbed at his ankle. Then, she heard a crack from inside of the room, and ran bak in. Kimimaro was against the wall, is eck in a strange position. His eyes were half opened, blood dribbling from his mouth. The figure stood up, and went over to shibo. They picked her up, and forced her onto the bed. She tried kicking the person off, but something restrained her feet. She felt her nightgown go up and over her chest, and squirmed around, trying to find anything to use for defence. She felt something lick her chest, and she blushed heavily, gasping for breath.
"Hmp, Sasuke...wy not just do it?" Shibo heard Suigetsu. She looked up, and kneed him strait in his balls. Sasuke fell over, and Shibo ran over to Kimimaro, repairing his broken neck. Sasuke ran over to them, and grabbed Shibo again, this time slamming her into the wall. She coughed up blood, and spat some onto sasuke's face. He licked up the blood, then grabbed Shibo from behind, putting his blade up to her neck.
"Now, if you wish for her to come alive, both of you must come with the group I'm putting together..."
"Why should we?!" Sasuke put the blade closer to shibo's neck, enough to make it start bleeding. Shibo winced, and started crying, letting her body go limp. Kimimaro stood up,
"So, when are we leaving?" Sasuke grinned. He released Shibo,
"Morning..."
"Alright..." Kimimaro held Shibo, and pet her head. He glared at sasuke, who left the room, closing the door behind him. Shibo started sobbing quietly, and Kimimaro did also.

Morning came, and Shibo, Suigetsu and Sasuke were leaving the hideout. Shibo slipped a letter underneith a door, and continued with the group. When they reached outside, Sasuke pulled Shibo up next to him.
"Shibo-chan, do you know why I want you to come?" Shibo shook her head. Sasuke forced her against a tree, and started kissing her on the lips very hard. She squirmed, and tried to get free, but he had a good enough grip on him. Suigetsu looked a bit disgusted, and was trying to prevent Kimimaro from killing Sasuke there. Sasuke stopped, and let her down. She gasped for air, and glared up at sasuke. He smiled,
"You're mine, got it?" Shibo spat at Sasuke's feet, and continued on the path, holding the opening of her kimono. Sasuke had threatened her that if she didn't start wearing kimonos all the time, she'd be neding to arrange a funeral. So, she did as she was told.

They came across another hideout by nightfall, so sasuke told them they would spend the night there. Sasuke told Shibo that she would be with him for the night, and told her if not, she knew. She gulped, and hugged Kimimaro beofre following Sasuke to, what would be her mother and father's room. Sasuke told her that he was going to take a shower, and in the meantime that she should get dressed. she nodded, and quickly got changed into her nightgown. When sasuke came back in with nothing on but a towel wrapped around his waist, Shibo hid under the sheets. She felt something rubbing the sheets, but her head. She then felt the sheets ripped off from over her, and was forced down. Sasuke ripped off everything she wore, he already took off his towel. Shibo started gasping for breath and crying. Sasuke looked down at her, and looked away. He stood up, and put the towel back on,
"I'll go get Kimimaro for you..." He slammed the door shut. Shbio started sobbing, and hid undernieht the bed, taking a pillow and a layer of blankets with her.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo felt someone tapping her knee, and woke up. Kimimaro had a moonlight candle next to him,
"Shibo-chan, come on out..." Shibo came out slowly, looking all around each movement. When she fully came out, Kimimaro pet the top of her head. She hugged him, then jumped into the bed, rolling over to the far side. Kimimaro sighed, and shook his head. He climbed into the bed, putting the covers over Shibo and himself. Shibo looked over to him, then blushed. She nuzzled at him, and jumped on top of him. He looked blankly at her, then smiled,
"What? What do you want?"
"Ki...mi...kun...can...have...me..." Shibo smiled, and closed her eyes. Kimimaro went pale, then shook his head,
"I can't...I don't want to violate you..."
"Ple...ase...it...would...make...me...happy..."
"No..."
"Ple...ase..."
"I can't..." Shibo closed her eyes, and fell into Kimimaro's arms. She whimpered, and nuzzled at his neck.
"Do you need blood, Shibo-chan?"
"No..."
"Then, what do you want?" Shibo nuzzled at Kimimaro's chest. He smirked, and placed her next to him. He took off his shirt, and jumped on top of Shibo. She blushed slightly, moving her head slightly,
"I....like..."
"You do? Good..." Kimimaro started licking the base of Shibo's neck. She moaned softly, and moved the straps for her nightgown down to her arms. Kimimaro smiled, and moved down Shibo's nightgown with his teeth. Shibo squirmed a little, and giggled at the feeling. Kimiamro stopped, and quickly pushed it down to her ankles. Shibo closed her eyes, and blushed heavily. Kimimaro lifted Shibo up, and hugged her,
"If you want me to stop now, I will..."
"No...I...don't mind...if it...is you..." Shibo nuzzled at Kimimaro's neck. He glumped, and threw Shibo down onto the bed, and grabbed her wrists. He looked into her eyes, and blushed. Shibo smiled, blushing as well. He didn't relize that she was undoing his jeans, and shibo kicked them off.
"Oh, my...you're good..."
"First time, though..." Kimimaro paused, then picked up his pack. He took out a small black box, and hid behind Shibo. She turned, and Kimimaro put his arm around her shoulders,
"I want to know...would you pull through our promise?" Kimimaro gave the box to Shibo, and she slowly opened it. Inside was a beautiful diamond ring with a medium-sized diamond. The diamond itself had two colored blobs in it: red and blue. Shibo gasped, and looked at Kimimaro,
"You...really...want to...?" Kimimaor nodded. Shibo smiled, and nodded back.
"Ok, then...let's put this on you in the morning, alright?" Kimimaro but the box back down on the ground, and got on top of Shibo again.
"What...are...you waiting...for?"
"You're right..."

Sasuke was watching them from the hall with his sharingan. He heard Shibo scream, and bit his own lip to prevent himself from running in. Shibo kept on yelling, it was crystal clear through the wooden doors. A girl with red hair and red eyes came walking down the hall, wiping her eyes,
"Sasuke-kun, who's screaming?" She walked over to him.
"Shibo-chan..."
"Why?" Sasuke sighed,
"Shibo-chan gave herself up..."
"Huh...? What do you mean, Sasuke-kun?"
"She gave herself up to Kimimaro..."
"What...?" There was another scream from the room, and the girl froze up.
"Get it, Karin?"
"Y-yes...but...why would they-"
"I don't know...but, I know I must kill Kimimaro before he makes Shibo-chan his own..." Sasuke glared at the door, then walked down the hall,
"I'm going to sleep..."
"W-wait for me, Sasuke-kun!"

Shibo was panting, sweat coming down from her hairline. Kimimaro laid next to her, also panting, wiping the sweat off of his brow. His hand fell down next to his body, not wanting to move.
"it hurt..." Shibo was able to say through her hoarse voice. Kimimaro cuddled up next to Shibo, and hugged her,
"I'm nicer than most guys would've been, Shibo-chan..."
"Really...?"
"Yes..."
"I'm glad...I'm yours...then..." Kimimaro smiled, and fell asleep. Shibo cuddled up to Kimimaro's sweaty body, and fell asleep also.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 12, 2009)

O.o OH MY GOD!!! HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS??? THIS IS ADULT INFO HERE!!
SHIBO!! MY GOD!!! CAN'T YOU AT LEAST BITE A STICK OR- O.o
inner13: AHHH!! OH MY GOD!! STOP THINKING!! JUST STOP!! OH GOD!! EEEWWWW!! AHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 12, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, you're one to talk...? -_-'


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 12, 2009)

claraofthesand said:


> O.o OH MY GOD!!! HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS??? THIS IS ADULT INFO HERE!!
> SHIBO!! MY GOD!!! CAN'T YOU AT LEAST BITE A STICK OR- O.o
> inner13: AHHH!! OH MY GOD!! STOP THINKING!! JUST STOP!! OH GOD!! EEEWWWW!! AHHH!!!!!!!!



calm down geez............nothing to serious.............



Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, you're one to talk...? -_-'



don't mind her.........shes being paranoid.........I personaly thought it was good. Love your writing style too. Care to give some pointers?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, I listen to music that would settle the mood...hence the reason for my almost 1,000 songs on my iPod and also, write properly...it helps out in the future...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 12, 2009)

inner: IT WAS VIRIG-
SHUT UP!!!!!! OH MY GOD!! SHUT UP!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 13, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Well, I listen to music that would settle the mood...hence the reason for my almost 1,000 songs on my iPod and also, write properly...it helps out in the future...



wow.........i only have 29 songs on my mp3 player........most of it linkin park and 3 days grace...........but it does help when i'm stuck sometimes.......



claraofthesand said:


> inner: IT WAS VIRIG-
> SHUT UP!!!!!! OH MY GOD!! SHUT UP!!



You are being a freakin baby right now.........it was nothing horrible.......you should be used to it of all people........guess i'm more mature right now.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 13, 2009)

what? wha... wha happen? oh boy... I have the munchies right now....
inner: Oh man.. she's... she's talkin bout that yelling we made when we were all like... about de um...um.. uh..
da virginny?
inner: yeah yea, bout that! and.. uh.. ya- you know? I have the munchies too man! Give me some funions!
No!! My funions!!
Inner: GIVE ME SOME!!
NO!!!
Inner: I WILL REPORT YOU TO DE FUZZ!
YOU'RE HIGH TO YA DUMB BUTT!!
Inner: OH Ya- haa!!! Dumb butt?! You said dumb!! And then butt! Haha!!
ha.. haha.. haha! Oh I did!! Haha!!!!! Butt! HAHA!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 13, 2009)

*gets scared, hides under bed*
Shibo: *wakes up* who's here...?
Kimi: *still dead asleep*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 13, 2009)

.............i'm gonna go join sasuke...........
 saa fuck????
clara is at it again........
sa:


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 13, 2009)

Kimi: *hears the word 'sasuke, wakes right up* WHERE?!*looks pissed*
Shibo:


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 13, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Kimi: *hears the word 'sasuke, wakes right up* WHERE?!*looks pissed*
> Shibo:



sasuke-kun is mine.........
sa: You said that how many times last night..........
thats cheating......
sa: Stop! I swear! no more! I'm sorry
........you sure?
sa: yes.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok, for meee peeps, chappy, un

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo shook in her sleep, and jolted up. She winced, and gripped her stomach. Se felt Kimimaro moving next to her, getting up as well.He sat next to her, rubbing her back.
"Are you alright?" Shibo nodded slightly,
"Just...a little...achy..."
"I see...lay down, and you'll be able to re-" Sasuke kicked down the doors. Shibo froze in place, and Kimimaro shielded her with his own body. Sasuke walked over calmly, and smiled,
"Good morning...how are you two?" Neither of them responded. Sasuke looked at Shibo, and grabber her hair, forcing her down to the floor.
"I said, how are you two?" Shibo screamed, and scratched at Sasuke's arm. Kimimaro tried to stop Sasuke, but he put his sword up to Shibo's throat.
"You two are so disrespectful; you're lucky I didn't kill you last night for what you did, Kimimaro." Sasuke hugged Shibo, kissing her on the top of her head. Kimimaro glared at sasuke, trying not to launch at him. Shibo whimpered, trying to get out of his grasp.
"Now, now, Shibo-chan...I thought you liked being hugged..." Sasuke pet the top of Shibo's head the exact way Orochimaru used to. Shibo escaped Sasuke's grasp, and over to kimimaro. Sasuke stood up,
"Time to get going...we want to get to the next hideout by noon..." Kimimaro and Shibo nodded, and held eachother as Sasuke left the room.

Shibo was forced to walk next to Sasuke, again, much to Karin's disapproval.
"Sasuke-kun...why does she have to be next to you?"
"Yeah, Sasuke? Just let her be with her boyfriend..." Suigetsu was sipping out of one of his waterbottles. Kimimaro held Shibo's arm,
"Please, Sasuke...she feels so uncorfotable, she can't even talk...do you want her to warn you if there's a hidden foe?" Sasuke glared at Kimimaro,
"Wht should I?! If you want her, then why not try to escape right now?!" Shibo fell to the ground, and started crying. Suigetsu looked over, and glared at Sasuke,
"Hey, it's not nice to yell while there's a girl between you two...jerks..." Suigetsu stood up, and walked over to Sasuke. He hit him on the head with his waterbottle, and helped Shibo get up. Shibo huged Kimimaro, and Suigetsu smiled,
"See? They look better together, anyways...kinda like..." Suigetsu covered his own mouth, for fear that he might upset Shibo with what he would say. Sasuke glared at Suigetsu,
"Like WHO?!"
"No one...geez, don't get on my tail..."
"You hit me on the freaking head!"
"SO?!"

Shibo, Kimimaro and Sasuke were walking down a small hallway. Blood was stained on Shibo's clothes, and she was licking blood off of her fingers. sasuke was trying to stay as far away from Shibo as he could be. Kimimaro had his arm wrapped around Shibo's waist, and he laid his head down on her head. Shibo stopped in front of a heavily locked door. She kicked on it,
"Dammit, Juugo-kun...you asleep?" She saw the door open a little. A boy, about the same age as her, but much larger, with orange hair, peered through the door.
"Sorry...not feeling good..." Juugo closed the door again. Sasuke brushed Shibo aside, and peered back into the dark room. Juugo slammed Sasuke into the wall. Shibo was nearly hurt as well, but Kimimaro caught her in time. Shibo and Kimimaro ran over to him, and each grabbed an arm.
"Juugo-kun, please calm down!" Shibo pulled at Juugo's arm.
"Juugo-kun...come on, you can controll yourself better than this..." Kimimaro started pulling Juugo back, his curse seal activating. Shibo's eyes changed to red, her nails claws.
"Juugo-kun, we don't want to hurt you..." Shibo also started pulling Juugo back as well. Juugo looked over to Shibo, then over ot Kimimaro. Juugo went nuts, and attacked Kimimaro. Shibo jumped onto Juugo, forcing him down to the ground.
"DAMMIT, CALM DOWN!" Juugo froze, his skin returning to normal. Both Shibo and Kimimaro sighed, and returned to their forms. Juugo looked at Kimimaro again, not believing his eyes. He jumped up, with a tired Shibo hanging onto his neck, and hugged Kimimaro,
"KIMIMARO-KUN! YOU'RE BACK!"
"Help..." Shibo was barely hanging on. Juugo caught Shibo in one of his arms, and hugged her as well,
"My friends...FRIENDS!! X3" Shibo was gasping for breath, same with Kimimaro. Juugo let them down,
"I'm sorry..."
"So, Juugo...I want you to come with us..." Juugo looked at Sasuke.
"What do you mean?"
"Join my team...as long as Kimimaro and Shibo-chan are here, you'll be here, deal?"
"Deal." Shibo and Kimimaro hugged Juugo, and he hugged them back.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll write another one, too

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kimimaro, Juugo and Shibo were aloud to be together, without the supervision of anyone. Shibo explained to Juugo what happened. Juugo shook his head,
"I understand your loss, but, you must understand why Sasuke did what he di-"
"HE KILLED MY FATHER!" Shibo's eyes turned red. Juugo jumped back, but Kimimaro held Shibo, calming her down. She was sobbing in Kimimaro's shirt.
"Understand her...she was only with him for four years, then he was taken away from her..."
"I never knew my parents..."
"Me neither..." Kimimaro and Juugo lookked at Shibo. She pulled down her collar,
"Kimi-kun...I know you need it..." Shibo blushed slightly. Kimimaro looked away, then bit into her neck. Juugo looked a bit surpised, then calmed down.
"Juugo-kun...don't worry..I've grown used to...it..." Shibo winced, and fell into Kimimaro's arms. His eyes were half-closed, and a deep red. His nails were claws, and his hair was thickening. Juugo watched them. He didn't know why he was so intreaged, it just...brought him in. Shibo whimpered, and her body started shaking. She remembered the first time she ever had her blood drank.


			
				flasback said:
			
		

> Shibo whimpered, her limp body in Kimimaro's arms. She felt her blood  trickle everywhere, and Kimimaro licking it up. She moaned softly, and gripped Kimaimro's arm. But, it felt too heavy, and she let it fall to her side. Her vision was blurry, but it didn't matter. They were so far underground, in a prison of sand. She felt very drowsy, but she kept awake. She winced, and started groaning, trying to get Kimimaro off her. But, he was enfixed on her blood. He in fact started drinking more of her blood faster. She tried to push him off of her, but her body was too weak to even life her arm. Kimimaro stopped, and set Shibo-chan down. He lapped up the smeared blood on her skin, and sucked on her clothes to get every single drop. She gasped for air, but kept awake. Kimimaro looked into her eyes, and kissed her on her lips. Kimimaro picked her body up, and took out red pills from her back. He took out his own waterbottle, and put the pills into the bottle. in only seconds, the water turned to blood. He gave it to Shibo, but she almost spilled it. Kimimaro put Shibo put at an angle, and helped her drink it. Her breathing became better, and the bite marks started to dissapear. She sat up, and finished the waterbottle.


Shibo moaned as Kimimaro ran his hands up and down her back. She was looking up at the ceiling, unaware of everything but Kimimaro. She closed her eyes, and laid her head down on Kimimaro's shoulder. Juugo was a bit worried; Shibo looked really pale, and she wasn't moving much. Kimiamro stopped, and heard Shibo's breathing.
"Shibo-chan, can you breathe?"
"Very...little...my chainmail...is too...tight..." Kimimaro got behind Shibo, so Juugo couldn't see her, and undid her chainmail. She took a gasp of air.
"Shibo-chan, where is it tight...?" Shibo reluctantly traced her entire chest. Kimimaro smiled,
"Well, then...time to get you new chainmail, then...but, first..." Kimimaro helped Shibo up, keeping her shirt over her chest. He then put his shirt on Shibo, and turned to Juugo.
"We need your help, Juugo..."
"For what?"
"To get out of here...my fiance is not safe here..." 
"Wait, I thought she was your girlfriend..."
"He proposed...to me ...last night...and then...we took the...ultimate vow..." Shibo smiled.
"What do you mean by that?"
"We don't want to say..." Shibo tugged at Kimimaro's shirt. He looked to her.
"I know what we can do...I have those chakura hiding pills matep made...we can use then, the disguise and birds and flee!"
"I love birds!" Juugo smiled. Shibo grined, and nodded her head,
"That's why we need your help. We need you to gather up your birdie friends, so they can help us...TODAY..." Juugo nodded, and opened the window to the dusty room. Five blue birds came over. He talked to them, and they fluttered over to Shibo and Kimimaro. Juugo transformed into one of them. Shibo and Kimimaro did also, and they flew as fast as they could out to the free world.

Ai was sitting up in bed, rubbing her stomach. She heard a knock, and told the person to come in. Tsunade had a tray of food, and some medications.
"Alright, Ai-chan...you need to eat, and take these meds, or that baby'll die...and you could, too...do it for your children-" Ai glared at Tsuande. She gave the same sturn look back at her,
"you want me to feed you like a baby?" Ai shook her head, and started to cry. Tsunade softened her look,
"Aw, come on, Ai-chan...you need to pull through..."
"How can I...? My eldest daughter...and my husband...went somewhere...I don't know...where they went...I just...want them...home..." Ai started sobbing. Jiraiys walked in, and hugged Ai.
"Don't think you're the only one effected...Shibo-chan said in the letter she left you that she went out to find him...just don't cry..." Jiraiya rubbed off Ai's tears. Ai looked at Tsunade and Jiraiya, and tried to smile,
"Thanks...guys..."
"The way you can thank us is by eating and keeping up hope..." Tsuande put the tray down on Ai's lap. She nodded, and started eating the food.

Shibo, Kimimaro and Juugo arived in a small village. They went up t a medium-sized house, and knocked on the door.
"Eye, who de bloody 'ell is der, uh?" A red-headed woman came out. She had pryers in one of her hands. She looked at the three, and grined,
"Why, ain't it me riches' laddy, eh? What 'appen, me 'mail got too small fer ye?"
"Yeah...around the erm..." Shibo blushed. 
"We also need somewhere to rest, please, Kurami-san..." Kimimaro bowed. Kurami grinned,
"Eye, three rooms a-"
"We only need two, ma'am, with one room double bed..." Shibo blushed. Kuami smiled,
'Eye, I forgot...so, where ye commin' from on tis day?"
"Uhhhhh...bad place..." Juugo looked away.
"Eye, understood...then, come on in, lads and laddy..." Kimimaro entered first, then shibo then Juugo. Shibo entered another room, followed by Kuami.

"Eye ye..." Kuami tied up the back of Shibo's chainmail.
"Too...tight..." Shibo was holding in her breath. Kuami untied it.
"Unles we go up the next size, ye ain't goona fit...ye too big fer medium..." Shibo went pale. Kuami then started laughing,
"Eye, ye be teh same size as ye mothar! HAHA!"
"Wait...what...not me...I'm the flat one..." Shibo looked down. She sighed. Kuami laughed,
"Eye, ye boyfriends out der will be very 'appy to 'ear tis..."
" Not fair...why me?"
"Ye tis ye motha's daughter..."
"Dammit... T-T"


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 14, 2009)

that was really worth the time you put into it.........i can't even write that good yet
sa: you suck....end of story.....
stop being a jerk....
sa: no
.........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 14, 2009)

hm.. the sasuke lover seems to be angry... 
sa: Someone's time of the month! *gay voice*
shut up gay wad.
sa: Oh poo! So nasty! Ohh! *gay voice again*
I swear to god I WILL MAKE YOU WEAR BROWN SHOES WITH BLACK PANTS!!
Sa: AHHH!! NO!!!  NOT THAT!! AHHH!!!


Shibo!! Kill Sasuke!! He's going crazy!! Again...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 14, 2009)

claraofthesand said:


> hm.. the sasuke lover seems to be angry...
> sa: Someone's time of the month! *gay voice*
> shut up gay wad.
> sa: Oh poo! So nasty! Ohh! *gay voice again*
> ...



and this is supposed to do what........Its not my time of the month either!!!!!!
sa: you sure?
YES!!!!! I swear to god don't bring it up again!!! god its no ones fucking buissness anyways........its PRIVATE........
sa: not anymore........


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 14, 2009)

*hits sasuke on head with hammer* YOU BIG PERVERT!! )-:
Shibo: Yay...*doesn't jump, claps instead*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 14, 2009)

lolness.... sasuke is in his time of the month.. oh i'm sorry! I thought everyone already knew?
sa: *tears in eyes* YOU WITCH!! HOW DARE YOU INSULT ME!! WAHHH!! *starts doing wussy hits on clara*
..... wtf is he doing? Are you giving me a massage? Cause it sucks... or are you feeling me up.. ARE YOU FEELING ME UP YOU GAY MAN?! *punch*
sa: WITCH!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 15, 2009)

claraofthesand said:


> lolness.... sasuke is in his time of the month.. oh i'm sorry! I thought everyone already knew?
> sa: *tears in eyes* YOU WITCH!! HOW DARE YOU INSULT ME!! WAHHH!! *starts doing wussy hits on clara*
> ..... wtf is he doing? Are you giving me a massage? Cause it sucks... or are you feeling me up.. ARE YOU FEELING ME UP YOU GAY MAN?! *punch*
> sa: WITCH!



Leave Sasuke alone clara!!!!!!!
sa: Yea!!! I didn't do anything to you!!!
.......i'm still mad at you.........
sa:...........
.....not going to work........
sa:............ninja time........:abduct


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 15, 2009)

Sasuke, if you want your balls cut off by a silver knife, you stop being a ja-
Shibo: Never will happen... :l


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 15, 2009)

........................won't happen trust me.........
sa: Haha
...............
sa: l3........
.............ass.......
sa:.... I win again.......


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 15, 2009)

*takes out silver knife, screams when silver touches skin, drops knife*
Shibo and Kimi:


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 15, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> *takes out silver knife, screams when silver touches skin, drops knife*
> Shibo and Kimi:



sa::rofl
*smacks sasuke in the head*
sa: don't make me........
what??? I didn't do anything....kyuubi did..
sa: Kyuubi? yea right
*points to kyuubi*
sa:
not a good idea
sa: whats he doing here?
my wittle pet.......
sa:Not this again.......


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 15, 2009)

Shibo: No. MINE...*grins*
Kyuubi:...*walks over to Shibo, rubs head against stomach*
Shibo:


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 15, 2009)

sa: i'm going to kill that thing........
no your not.
sa:Yes.
no...if you do.....say good bye to tonight.......
sa:...........damn you...........


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 15, 2009)

Shibo: My pet...*hugs Kyuubi*
Kyuubi: *hisses*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 15, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Shibo: My pet...*hugs Kyuubi*
> Kyuubi: *hisses*



sa: i got a better idea.........*pokes shibo with sword*
not a good idea.........
sa: its fun.......*pokes*
kimmimaru is gonna kill you.....
sa: like to see him try......i'm stronger.........


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 15, 2009)

Kimi: *picks Shibo up, takes her to other side of room* Stay...
Shibo: *nods, gives Kimi blood bottle* Sasuke, you're screwed now...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 15, 2009)

sa: we shall see...............
great............


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 15, 2009)

Kimi:*reappears in front of sasuke, grabs his hands, breaks both hands, eyes turn red* you dare hurt her again...*walks back over to Shibo*
Shibo: *smiles, pulls collar down*
Kimi: *bites her neck*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"DAMMIT!" Sasuke pounded on the wall. Karin winced, then went over to Sasuke,
"Forget those three...they aren't worth the time to get-"
"SHUT UP!" Suigetsu grabbed Karin before Sasuke slapped her.
"Hwy, calm down. It's not to get upset over, Sasuke..." Sasuke stood up.
"I know where one important aspect of Shibo-chan's life is..." He glared out the window.

Sasuke kicked open the doors of the mansion. The three hid behind things as Konoha ninja ran past the house. Sauske ran upstairs, to where Ai was. She was resting quietly, having just ate a meal. Sasuke stood over Ai, a kunai in his hand. He grabbed Ai, and slammed her to the floor, restraining her to it. Ai screamed, but coughed. Sasuke slit her stomach, and removed a bloody lump from it. Ai gasped for air, screaming at the same time. He stitched her back up, and ran out the room. Ai looked at the small bloody lump three feet away from her, and started sobbing. She started blacking out, and heard footsteps up the stairs before blacking out fully.

When Ai awoke, she had on an oxygen mask, and was in the hospital. Tsunade was watching her, a sad look on her face.
"What...happened...to...me...?"
"Well...Sasuke came after you, and removed the baby you were carrying. We tried to save it, but..." Tsunade looked down, and shook her head. Ai looked at her in disbelief, tears welling up in her eyes.
"No...please...you're kidding...right?"
"No...I'm so sorry, Ai-chan...this time, you truly lost one-"
"WHY?!" Ai started sobbing into her hands, causing her stomach to start bleeding again. Tsunade tried to calm her down, but to no prevail. Jiyaiya walked in, then sighed. Tsunade looked at him, and he shook his head. Tsuande took a deep breath,
"Hebiko lost her life..." Ai looked up.
"What?"
"Sasuke tried to kill her, and...he did..." Jiraiya hugged Ai. Ai started sobbing again.
"WHY WOULD HE?! HEBIKO-CHAN LIKED SASUKE AS A FRIEND!" Jiraiya had a truly sad look on his face. In fact, he didn't even realize he was crying. He felt responsible for Orochimaru's family, and now...it's almost gone. Tsunade wiped her eyes of any welling tears, and cleared her throat.
"We'll have...the funeral for Hebiko tommorow, alright?"
"BRING HER BACK!"
"WE CAN'T! IT'S A FORBIDDEN JUTSU-"
"I DON'T GIVE A SHIT! I'LL DO IT MYSELF IF YOU SPINELL BASTARDS WON'T DO IT!" Ai stood up, tearing off any tubing that was on her. She stomped out of the room, tears rolling down her face. Tsunade tried to go after her, but Jiraiya grabbed her shoulder, and shook his head.
"Why not?"
"It's her choice...she's Orochimaru's wife; she might know how not to kill herself with the jutsu."

Shibo fell asleep in Kimimaro's arms. She felt as though she was being watched, and woke back up. Kimimaro opened one eye, and sighed,
"Shibo-chan, no one's after us. Give it a rest-"
"No...it's too scary..." Shibo curled up into Kimimaro's arms, and hid her whole body under the blankets. There was a knock at the door.
"Kimimaro-kun..." It was Juugo. Kimimaro sat up, and walked over to the door. He opened it slightly, so he could see Juugo's face,
"What?"
"Can I talk to you...it's about...erm..."He looked away, blushing. Kimimaro went out to the hallway, closing the door behind him. Shibo stared at the door, then saw a shadow outside her window. There was no trees, balcony, or even wires near the building. She saw it again, this time staring at her. She gasped, her body stuck in the bed. The shadow opened the window, and pounced onto Shibo. She looked at the shadow fully, and froze.
"Sa..suke..." She remained frozen in place. Sasuke smirked down at her,
"You think I'll stop now?" He whispered into her ear. He started kissing her on the lips, ripping Shibo's PJs down the middle, and any other article of clothing. She screamed, but was quickly silenced. Kimimaro came running in as Sasuke started moving his way down. Kimimaro sprouted a bone slightly out of his hand, and went after Sasuke


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 15, 2009)

WTF?!! SASUKE!! YOU GOD DAMN PEDIFILE!! YOU'RE RAPING SHIBO!?! GOD DAMN!! AND YOU KILLED AN UNBORN?! WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?!
inner: calm down clara!! Calm Down!! I SAID CALM DOWN CLARA!! BE CALM!! STOP TRHOWING KNIVES AT SASUKE!! *throwing knives at sasuke*
You're the one who's... ooh... NO!!! *throws gernades at sasuke*
inner&clara: PERVERT!!
Sa: AHH!! NO NO NO!! NOT ME!!! well it was but... NO!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 15, 2009)

Ai: You killed Hebiko-chan, too... gimmie a knife...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 15, 2009)

inner14: here... I'm just gonna *yawn* Put this on Youtube... Gonna title it 'three against one pedifile'. Nice right? *yawn*
inner13: AAHHHH!! DIE SASUKE DIE!!! 
BURN IN HELL AND GO SLAP A MONKEY!!!
sa: What does that mean!?! OW!!
DON'T SLAP MONKEYS!!
sa: BUT YOU JUST SA- OUCH!!! DAMMIT!! THAT'S MY THEIGH!! OWW!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 15, 2009)

Ai: *walks over to Sasuke, has crazed look on face* you know what it's like when someone take your children from you? *cuts off sasuke's balls* there...no kids for you...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 16, 2009)

he never had any anyways... no balls...
SASUKE!! STOP STEALING OTHER GUYS BALLS!!
inner: FREAKIN PERV!!
sa: OW!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 16, 2009)

0.o is this all nessary???????
sa: no........
shut up.
sa: you.
make me....
sa: you'll regret it........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 16, 2009)

hmm... even the sasuke luver is starting to turn on sasuke... interesting... 
LoL!! me and Shibo infect all!! AHAH!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 16, 2009)

Shibo:...

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sasuke jumped back against the wall. Kimimaro held Shibo in his arms, rocking back and forth. He watched Sasuke, ready to strike him down.
"Wait, it's not the only reason I'm here, anyways..." Sasuke raised his hands.
"Then...why are you here...?"
"I came here upon...a message from Konoha..."
"That's where matep and little sister are...what happened?!"
"They were killed by a mob yesterday..."Sasuke fell to his knees and hands, bowing to Shibo. She just sat there, staring into space. She didn't move for minutes, until she went over to Sasuke. He looked up, and saw she was crying. He sat up, and Shibo hid her face in his shirt. He was dumbfounded; this would never happen. Perfect. He hugged Shibo, petting her head,
"I'm so sorry; you must understand why they chose me-"
"Take me to them..."
"Huh?"
"Take me to the Akatsuki, I give up on my life." Sasuke went pale. He didn't expect this.
"Wh-what do you mean, Shibo-chan?"
"I don't want to live anymore."
"What?" Kimimaro walked over to Shibo. He sat down next to her, and kissed her cheek,
"What about us?"
"my heart has had too many losses for it's own good..." Shibo stood up. Sasuke also stood up, and took lead out the window. Shibo followed him. Kimimaro was still sitting there, tears streaming down his face.

Shibo wore a white kosode. She had her hair down, and wore no makeup. She was walking down a hall, looking out into space. She walked into a clearing where a giant statue was. She looked up to it.
"Oh, no, no. The white demon's not going in there..." There was a man at the base of the statue, in a chair. Inochi walked over to Shibo, and put his hand on her shoulder,
"Are you sure you want to go through this, sis?"
"Yes..." Shibo looked at Inochi, all hope and happiness cleaned from her eyes. They were sad, and you could see into her soul: It was empty. Inochi sighed,
"Ok, sis...you need to sit down-"
"SHIBO-CHAN!" Kimimaro ran into the room, tears streaming down his face. Shibo looked ove rot him, and walked over to him. She took off her engagement ring, and put it in Kimimaro's hands,
"Don't love me; I'm nothing but a failure..." She closed Kimimaro's hands. He looked into his hands, then to Shibo,
"Please...don't do this...not to...me..." He fell to his knees, holding the ring,
"If you do this...I won't have a reason to live..." Shibo turned back to him. Now, instead of tears falling from her face, it was blood. She had black pupils, and as though all the previous levels of the Ketsueki Me were rolled into one.
"Please...love someone else; live for them. Me..." Shibo looked down,
"I'm not alive...I turned you into a vampire...I..."
"That's why I can't let you go. It's YOU who turned me into who I am, Shibo-chan..." Kimimaro buried his face in his hands. Shibo sighed,
"I'm not loved; don't you get it? It'll be better if I'm dead..." Shibo walked over to Inochi, and sat down next to him. Inochi took out a tag, and weaved signs. He slammed his hand into the seal. It turned a deep red. Shibo gasped, and started screaming. Kimimaro looked up, not able to do anything but cry at his fiance's yells of pain. White chakura emurged out of the seal, and into the tag, causing text to appear. When the chakura stopped emurging, Shibo's limp body crashed to the floor. Inochi looked at the tag, and started crying.
"Well? What's wrong? Give me the seal, boy..." The man at the chair said. Inochi looked up to him, and started walking towards him. Kimimaro ran to Shibo, and picked up her body.
"Why...?Why...? WHY?!" Kimimaro sobbed into Shibo's kosode.



NOT THE END YET!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 16, 2009)

holy shit... shibo.. your new theme song is 'I'm an emo kid'. That's what mine was yesterday. 

poor kimmi... it ok. just kill someone.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't forget her life...she's had loss her whole life, but what got to her was that her family was gone...after only four years of being with one...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto had heard that Orochimaru was dead, but he was worried about his family. Ai had told him that he only went somewhere, and would return one day; He told her that. She also told him that Sasuke came, and killed his youngest children out of anger of Shibo running away. He was worried now, not only for Ai, but also Shibo. Rutsu was coaxed to come with Naruto if Gaara went, and Gaara agreed to come. They knew that Shibo was right with that they were connected. They were connected; the same curse in those ten people brought them all together. Only Rutsu, Naruto, Gaara and, to their knowlage, Shibo were the only ones that the Akatsuki were after. Before they set off from Konoha, Ai gave them a picture of her son and first husband. She asked them to bring at least those two back if Shibo was dead. Naruto promised Ai that they would also bring Shibo back, alive.

Naruto, Rutsu and Gaara were walking down the halls of the seemingly abandoned akatsuki hideout. Naruto was worried; there was a sadened tone in the air. They came across a room with a sign at their waist hieght that looked old. Rutsu kneeled down, and read the sign,
"'Shibo's Room'." They opened the door. There was a set of clothes on the single bed. There was also another letter. Gaara picked it up, and opened it,
"To whoever reads this letter, I am terrably sorry to tell you, but I have given up on everything that used to keep me alive. Please tell my fiance that I could not bear this pain in my heart any longer. I have gotten too tired of dealing with this pain. To Naruto Uzumaki, forgive me for my actions, but, please take care of what remains of my life. I allow you to control my country for me, and help my fiance deal with my loss. Shibo Hebihime Uirusu, first daughter of the sannin, Orochimaru.'" Gaara gave the letter to Naruto,
"She's given up...she's gone, Naruto." Naruto looked at the letter, and put it in his pocket.
"We can still save her..."
"Naruto...admit it, she's given the Akatsuki the white demon-"
"SHE DIDN'T!" Naruto was crying. Gaara looked at Rutsu, and hugged her.
"Let's at least find her body..." Rutsu walked out the door. Gaara looked around, and saw an old picture frame that was smashed. He picked it up carefully, and looked at it. Naruto looked over his shoulder, and remembered the picture in an old album,
"That's a picture of Shibo, Inochi and Orochimaru before..." He ran out the room. Gaara put the frame back down, and followed him.

Rutsu was standing at th entrane of the opening when Naruto and Gaara came up behind her. She pointed to Kimimaro, holding Shibo's body. Naruto ran over to Kimimaro, and kneeled down next to him.
"I'm sorry..." He looked at Shibo's face. It looked calm, as though she was sleeping. Kimimaro couldn't say anything, he was so upset. Inochi walked back over to them, the tag stil in his hand. Naruto looked up to him, and gasped. This was the boy that Ai had asked him to bring back.
"Why are you here...?"
"I'm here to bring you back to your mother..." Inochi went pale, then shook his head,
"You're lying...she's..." Naruto grabbed the collar of Inochi's akatsuki robe.
"SHE'S ALIVE, DAMMIT! SASUKE KILLED THE CHILD SHE WAS BEARING, AND HEBIKO, TOO! HE LIED ABOUT THAT SHIT ABOUT HER BEING DEAD!"
"Really...?" Kimimaro looked up.
"Are you...sure...?"
"Yeah..I talked to her a little ago...she wants Inochi to come home, and another older guy, too..." The man that was sitting in the chair, stood up, and walked over to the group. He had pitch black spiky hair, much like Inochi's. His skin was completely white, but his eyes...were a terrifying orange with red pupils.
"Older guy?" Naruto looked at him.
"Yeah...you..." Kimimaro held Shibo's body away from the man.
"Who are you, anyways?" Rutsu glared at the man.
"The soul that I share this body with is Orochimaru's brother. I am the true founder of the Akatsuki. I wanted to eliminate the garbage my brother made, originally, then people also wanted to take over the world here, so that's the cover-up."
"'Garbage'?" Kimimaro had calmed down, and had the nerve to ask.
"Like that piece of garbage you're holding. How DARE he be with MY wife?!"
"What do you mean?! You raped her over thirty years ago! That's why she left you!" 
"I don't care! She's MINE!"
"SHE'S NOT YOURS ANYMORE! SHE'S OROCHIMARU-SAN'S WIFE!" The man started laughing.
"HIS WIFE?! HE NOTHING BUT A JACKASS! DO YOU HEAR OF HIS BROTHER IN THE HISTORY BOOKS, THE DRAGON TAMER?!"
"Never heard of you...never even knew Orochimaru had a brother." Rutsu smiled. The man glared at her, his skin starting to become scaley. Dragons emurged from behind the statue. He smirked,
"Meet my dragons...and say hi to my brother and his pieces of trash when you see him!" The man took out a silver knife, and stabed Inochi in the heart. Inochi fell to the grond, motionless. The man laughed, jumping onto one of his dragons. Juu Dee jumped out of Naruto's shirt, and grew into his adult size. He went after the other dragons. Gaara ran over to Inochi, and felt the stab wound. Inochi weakly opened his eyes, and mouthed out 'blood'. Gaara looked at Kimimaro, and he nodded. He took out a small vile, and poured it into a bottle of blood. He shook it, and gave it to Gaara. Rutsu cradled Inochi, and Gaara gave Inochi the blood. The stab wound started to leak silver, and it dripped off his body. When he was finished, he sat up, his eyes red. He looked at Rutsu,
"Hi, hottie...."
"NO!" Gaara hugged Rutsu, and pet her head.
"Aw, dammit...all the good hotties are taken, or are related to me..." Inochi crawled over to Shibo's body, and set it on his chest. He drew a different seal onto Shibo's back, and put the tag over the seal. It glowed white, and melted into Shibo's back. She winced, and everyone went pale. Kimimaro poked Shibo, and she swated at him.
"Me...sleppyphdfdk..." She fell alseep on Inochi's shoulder. He gave Shibo to Kimimaro, who cradled her. She woke back up.
"Huh? Kimi...kun...I...can't see..."
"What do you mean?"
"I can't see anything...not even...any light..." Her eyes were wide open, but, there was no pupils in them. They were faded. He nuzzled at her mouth, and her hand weakly felt the side of his face. They looked around, the man was gone. But, there was someone walking up behind them. It was Orochimaru, but he was walking quietly. He had scratches all over him, several open. He kneeled down next to Shibo, and put his hand over her eyes. He put his free hand over his lips, telling everyone to be quiet. They nodded, and Orochimaru focused chakura into her eyes. She winced, and felt the hand. It was ocvered in scratches. The hand lifted up from Shibo's eyes, and she slowly opened them. Orochimaru looked over Shibo, and she went pale. He hugged her, and she hugged him back, not wanting to let go. She started sobbing, and everyone smiled. Orochimaru pet Shibo's head, trying to calm her down. Kimimaro also hugged Shibo. She looked around her at the small group of people.
"But, wait...I thought..."
"Matep's alive, Shibo-chan..." Orochimaru looked into Shibo's eyes.
"Then..."
"Sasuke lied to you, but didn't think you'd go to this extent..." Naruto smiled.
"Shibo-chan, do you want to see your mother?" Rutsu helped Shibo up. She nodded.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 17, 2009)

ok Rutsu... now... get pissed.. AND KICK SOME FUCKIN ASS!!!!! WOOOO!!!
ru: ... I don't feel like it..
inner: Wuss!! COME ON!! KICK THE IDIOTS ASS!!! HE'S AN ASS!!
ru: ... Who is this nerd?!
my new inner... Inner13....
inner: Yo.
ru: .... *punch*
inner: AHH!! DAMMIT RUTSU I'LL KILL YOU!!
ru: ... she's not bad...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kimimaro carried Shibo on his back as they reached closer to Konoha. Rutsu and Gaara were told to go on ahead and to search for any enemies. When they neared the gates to Konoha, the guards stared at Orochimaru, powerless to arrest him. They were told specifically by Tsunade that if they arrested him, they would face high treason. They actually escorted them to the hospital, and up to Ai's hospital room. Tsunade was waiting outside the door.
"She in there..." She whispered. Se stuck her head into the room, then let the group enter. Ai went pale as Orochimaru, in the condition he was in, walke over to Ai and kneeled down so he was level with her face. He hugged her, and she came back into reality. She hugged him back, nuzzling his hair.
"You're hurt, hun..." She tried to stand up, but her wound didn't let her. Orochimaru caught her in his arms, and cradled her.
"Don't worry about me...I'm worried about you...and Hebiko-chan." Tsuande silently sighed.
"Uh, Orochimaru, Shibo, that's what I want to talk to you about..." Tsunade walked into the room, next to Ai. Shibo climbed down from Kimimaro's back, and went into the room. She closed the door behind her. Tsunade let them sit down, then sighed,
"Sasuke came one day and...forcivly removed the baby from Ai-chan. Her womb is so damaged, she can't have more children, or else it will rip open. We also tried to save Hebiko, but..." Orochimaru looked at Ai, who was looking away. He hugged her again.
"Do you..hate me...?" Ai's voice was full of sadness, and it was obvious sje was trying to hold back tears,
"Are you going to think...I'm useless and-" Orochimaru slapped Ai. Tsuande held Orochimaru back, while Shibo made sure Ai was alright.
"DON'T THINK LIKE THAT! I'D NEVER LEAVE YOU BECAUSE YOU CAN'T HAVE ANY MORE KIDS! I KNOW IF YOU FOCUS ENOUGH ON GETTING HEALED UP, YOU WILL BE ABLE TO! JUST DON'T THINK THAT I'LL LEAVE YOU WHEN I LOVE YOU!" Ai looked at Orochimaru, tears streaming down her face. Tsuande let go of Orochimaru, and he hugged Ai. She started sobbing.
"I'm a freak...I'm nothing...why do you love me?!"
"Becuase you ARE a freak and a nobody. I love you for who you are...that's why..." Orochimaru kissed Ai's neck, and bit it. Tsunade tried to pull Orochimaru off of Ai.
"DAMMIT! SHE'S STILL RECOVERING! NO DRINKING BLOOD WHEN SHE'S RECOVERING! AHHHH!" She fell backwards. Ai hugged Orochimaru while he drank her blood, and landed on her back. She moaned loudly, and rubbed Orochimaru's back. Shibo escorted herself out before anything got too...erm...yeah. She saw Tsunade staring at the two, and dragged her out as well.

Tsunade took the group to a new-looking gravestone. Shibo sat down next to it, and started to dig where the groud was lately disturbed. Kimimaro let her, but Tsunade wouldn't take it. She grabbed Shibo.
"What were you doing?"
"I think my sister is alive..." Shibo slipped out of her shirt, and continued to dig down to the coffin. She broke it open, and there she was, Hebiko was suckling on her own hand, her eyes blood red. She looked up to her sister, and smiled.
"Sister get me out?" Tsunade passed out of freight. Shibo picked up Hebiko, and they jumped out of the hole. Kimimaro gave Hebiko one of his waterbottles that were filled with blood, and she drank it all.
"More, pwease..." She drank three bottles  before she fell asleep. Shibo and Kimimaro smirked at eachother, and ran back to the hospital.

Ai was almost passed out from the lack of blood she had. Orochimaru nuzzled at her amr, and moved it around his neck. She looked down at him weakly, then looked up. She sat up when she saw Hebiko, alive. She was alseep, though.
"She was living on her own blood...I smelled blood from up above ground." Shibo put Hebiko next to Ai, when she woke up. She nuzzled against Ai, and Ai covered her and Hebiko underneith the covers. Orochimaru chuckled, and pet Hebiko's head. She swatted at his hand, and moved closer to Ai. Shibo laughed, and Kimimaro smiled. Afterall, soon, she'll be his little sister. Oh, crap...his brother! He didn't tell Komacki anything, and started to worry where Komacki was. Shibo noticed this, and hugged him, dragging him outside of the room. When she closed the door, Kimimaro hugged her.
"MY BROTHER! I FORGOT ABOUT MY BROTHE-" Shibo covered his mouth. He continued yelling, so she started untying her obi. Kimimaro blushed, and went quiet when she was about to pull off the top part of her kimono.
"No, keep on, Shibo-chan..." He started at her, and she almost kicked him.
"I know where he is..." She smiled down at him.

There was a part of Konoha little traveled to. Only people who had a reason  to be there were there. Shibo and Kimimaro were walking dow the main street of that part. Everyone that was out on the street...looked like relatives of Kimimaro's. They got up to a relatively nice-looking house. Shibo knocked on the door three times.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 17, 2009)

wow. hebiko pwns faint.... again... lolness....
o.o' uh... wow... seems a bit ironic.. sasuke fails.. AGAIN!! HAHA!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo laid asleep under covers on a couch. She slept alot for reasons no one knew, not even herself.

Kimimaro and his mother, Kirisha,  were drinking tea in the same room. Since Kirisha was a tea condenser, she knew how to make tea as though it was an art. She'd just discovered this new tea recipe, and thus, wanted to try ti with her oldest son. Kimimaro actually changed out of his clothes into a formal yukata. He felt strange in it, but knew it might be all for the better. He took a sip of the tea, and drank some of it. It was actually good.
"Mother, you make good tea..."
"Aw, thanks, hun..."
"So, anyways, where's Komacki-kun at?"
"Sleeping in, as usuall..."
"I see...he always sleeps in..."
"So, how's Shibo-chan...?"
"She's...alright...been through alot lately, though..."
"I know...it's very big news here in Konoha. They actually want to make peace arrangments with Oto and Hikari." Kimimaro looked up.
"Really?! That's great!"
"But...it's highly unlikely, others say, that the leaders won't call up their armies and obliberate this village..."
"Yeah...the Hikari army is...strong..." He heard Shibo moving behind him, and walked over to her,
"What's wrong, hun?"
"My...head..." Shibo's voice was hoarse and scratchy.
"What about it?"
"It hurts..." Kimimaro looked around. He really didn't notice anything that would hurt her head. Then, he saw a silver cross *wtf?! XD* on the wall over the TV.
"Mother...that cross..."
"Your father's...he always kept it with him, in case of vampires. Afterall, he didn't like vampires..."
"Shibo-chan's head is hurting becuase of the cross, mother..."
"Oh...I see...then, maybe I should take you two to a respectable room?"
"Yes, please..." Kimimaro picked Shibo up, and carried her to their room.

Their room was actualy a windowless room, wiht no crosses or anything silver in it. Kimimaro placed Shibo in the bed, and covered her up with the blankets.
"Tell me, Kimimaro-kun...you act very srtange...around silver and crosses and holy water as well..."
"So...what do you want to ask me?"
"Are you also a vampire?" Kimimaro paused, and kissed Shibo's forehead.
"So what if I am?"
"I just want to know..."
"Alright...I am...simple as that..." Kimimaro sat down next to Shibo,
"And, I want to get some extra sleep, as well..."
"I...I see..."
"Why? Why is there anti-vampire things in...each room?" Shibo looked at the ceiling, a drowsy look on her face.
"Well..."Kirisha sighed,
"Kimimaro-kun, your father was a renouned vampire hunter...he never liked vampires...and...Shibo-chan, don't take insult to this, but...he was happy when he heard the Uirusu clan got wiped out...I tried to tell him that vampires were good, and he told me I'd might as well be one. Don't get me wring, I like being human, but now..."
"Mother...stay human..."
"Then...you'll outlive me..."
"So you won't have to go through an eternity of war like I know I will...and Shibo-chan as well..."
"But..."
"No...now...may Shibo-chan and I get some sleep...?"
"...yes..." Kirisha sighed, and walked out the room. Shibo motioned for Kimimaro to come over to her, and she nibbled at his shirt.
"What? Do you want to undress me?"
"Yep~"

Ai was asleep next to Orochimaru. He kept on visiting Tsunade to ask her if she would discharge Ai from the hospital until she said yes. This was actually normal, since Orochimaru thought that Ai only needed to go to the hospital to get bandaged up and stitched up. He knew for a FACT that she recovered quicker at home than in the hospital. So, he made it his little mission to make it so he'd annoy Tsuande enough to let him take her home.

So, Ai was now back home, still recovering, but able to do almost normal things besides walking. She was bound to a wheelchair, since her injury was done to her adomen. She got Orochimaru tea, got groceries, and even fed him. She just needed help with getting things from the pantries, though. She was short to begin with, but...
"ORO-KUN! D:"
"What?"
"I wanna stwawberry shake..." Hebiko was pouting at the kitchen island. The milk was out already, but...not the powder. Orochimaru sighed, and got the powder for Ai. She kissed him on the cheek when he bent down, and thanked him



 Hebiko...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 28, 2009)

wow.. just... just wow..
kimmimaro you're a perv..
shibo: Do you want to undress me?
kimmi: Yep~!

god... and Ai.. dare god... you and shibo are a good but bad influence on Hebiko!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Kimi-kun..." Shibo was gripping her stomach. It hurt so bad, like something was alive in it. Kimimaro tried every home remedy, all to no answer.
"Ok, Shibo-chan...I'm taking you to the hospital..." Kimimaro picked Shibo up. Komacki looked at them.
"Huh? You're practicing for when you carry her down the aisle after you two get hitched?"
"No...I'm taking Shibo-chan to the hospital."
"Why?"
"Her stomach hurts...now, get the door for me!" Komacki nodded, and opened the door for his brother.

"Oh, my..." The doctor felt Shibo's stomach.
"We're going to need to see what's in here..."
"What's wrong...?" Shibo was laying in a hospital bed in the ER.
"Someone get me the ultrasound machine..." A nurse nodded, and ran off somewhere. Kimimaro and Komacki were waiting in the waiting room, peeking through the window. They saw a strange machine they only saw when Ai had an...ultrasound. Kimimaro stood up, and walked into Shibo's ER room. They were putting the cold gel on her stomach, which, for the first time in two months, looked actually a bit round. They put the scanner on her belly, and the nurse turned on the tv screen. There, a small moving form was in her stomach.
"No way..." Kimimaro fell down to the ground. Shibo tried to look up, but couldn't due to the pillows.
"Well, it looks like she is in fact two months pregnant." the word echoed in both Kimimaro's and Shibo's minds. Kimimaro looked at Shibo, and Shibo looked at Kimimaro. Shibo had a look of total fear.
"I think it's only one, though...which is good."
"Only one...is good?" Shibo went limp, staring at the ceiling. She knew, in her min, that if her father was to find out, she would never be with Kimimaro ever again. She also knew that he would force her to get an abortion.
"Shibo-chan..." Kimimaro held Shibo's hand,
"I'm getting Komacki-kun, alright?"
"Alright..." She watched Kimimaro leave the room. She started crying.
"Well, we have to get in contact with your parents, hospital policy." Shibo gasped.
"NO! YOU CAN'T!" She jolted up, then gripped her stomach,
"PLEASE DON'T!"
"We have to, it's policy..." Shibo saw a scapel, and put it up to her neck.
"IF YOU DO, YOU'LL HAVE TO SEND MY BODY TO THE MORGUE!" The nurses outside gasped, several called for security. Then, she saw her mother. She remembered she took up a temporary job as a nurse. Ai gasped, and ran over to Shibo,
"What's wrong, dear?" Shibo started tearing up. Her hands trembled, and she dropped the scapel.
"I'M PREGNANT! I WANT TO BE WITH KIMI-KUN, MATEP!" She ran into Ai's arms, sobbing. Ai looked around.
"It'll be alright...go back to your jobs..." The doctors and nurses did so. Kimimaro and Komacki ran into the room.
"Oh...ai-san...look...I-I didn't mean to-" Kimimaro started off, but was cut off.
"Shhhhhhh...it'll be alright...shhhhh..." Ai was trying to calm Shibo down. Shibo went limp in her arms, and also silent. She'd fallen asleep.

"So, what you're saying is that unless you made love to her first, Sauske would've raped her, right?"
"Yes..."
"Better than having Sasuke's child..." Ai shrugged. Kimimaro looked down.
"What'll happen once...I tell Orochimaru-san?" Ai put her hand on Kimimaro's shoulder.
"I'll tell him...he'll spare you two if I tell him myself..."
"R-Really?" Ai nodded. Kimimaro hugged Ai, crying,
"Thank you....thank you..."
"You two deserve to be with one another...I understand that..." Ai stood up, and looked at Shibo, who was sleeping.
"Just tell her to drink plenty of water, eat lots of foods, and get alot of rest..." Ai vanished. Kimimaro nodded, and cuddled up to Shibo under the covers. He closed his eyes, and fell asleep.



DIDN'T EXPECT THAT, HUH?!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 15, 2009)

i sort of figured that out right when shibo said she had stomach pains. 
What gets me is that at two months pregnent, the doc could see what gender the baby is. IS IT A GIRL?!?!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 21, 2009)

They didn't want to know what gender the baby was, only if she was pregnant or not

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shibo was asleep in bed next to Kimimaro. In her mind, she was trying to find a way to explain it to her father, when she was waken up. She opened her eyes to see Kimimaro.
"Shibo-chan, we need to hide you..." Shibo sat up, and looked around. She heard two people yelling down the hall.
"Who...is it...?"
"It's...me father...he's back, we don't know why. We need to hide you, NOW..." Kimimaro picked Shibo up and took her over to the closet, hiding her underneath both of their clothes that he pulled off the hangers. He quickly closed the door, whispering to her that he won't let anyone hurt her and their child. She nodded, and heard the door close.

Outside of their bedroom, Kimimaro calmly walked to the kitchen. He saw man well-built man with short silver hair and the deepest blue eyes sitting at the table. He had his arms crossed. He wore a black jacket with many, many pockets on it. He also wore long, baggy gray pants with a multitude of vampire-slaying objects in them. He looked up, and saw Kimimaro. His face lit up, and he stood up.
"There's my son!" He had a booming voice. Kimimaro smiled slightly,
"Hi...dad..."
"What's wrong? you look like a STICK..."
"Kamano-kun, wai-" Kamano lightly punched Kimimaro, put it was indeed painful. Kimimaro held where he got hit, and looked at it. It was starting to form a bruise already.
"Father...that hurt...look what you did to me..."
"Aw, that's nothing compared to what I have to put up with..." his voice turned grim. Kimimaro knew what he meant. Kamano walked down to the room Kimimaro and Shibo were staying in.
"WAIT, FATHER-"

Too late. Shibo was tying her obi on her kimono, and she turned.
"Kimi-kun, what's-" She went pale. And, so did Kamano.
"A VAMPIRE IN MY OWN HOME!" He tossed Shibo to the wall, hitting her back. He grabbed her neck, increasing his grip little my little. Shibo was hacking, and scrating his arm to get freed. Kimimaro put one of his bones to his father's neck.
"Father...you don't DARE lay a FINGER on her..."
"Son...this thing has misguided you into this home!"
"SHE'S NOT A THING! SHE'S MY FIANCE AND THE MOTHER OF MY CHILD-" Kimimaro covered his mouth. Oops. Kamano went pale, and looked at Shibo. He saw that her stomach was a bit round, and yet she looked more like a twig than Kimimaro did. He also saw a ring on Shibo's left ring finger.

She stoped moving. Her eyes were closed, and she wasn't breathing. Kimimaro pushed Kamano away from her, and placed her down on the floor flatly. He started resusitating her, until he felt her hand ove a little. He looked down at her, and she opened her eyes.
"Hey, Shibo-chan, we need to take you to the hospital..." She nodded weakly, she knew why. Kimimaro picked Shibo up, and ran to the hospital.

"Well, it looks like the fetus is uneffected by the attack..." Ai looked at the screen. She looked at Kimimaro,
"Are you going to press charges? She died once, but the baby was unharmed..."
"Should I, Ai-san? Even though he's my...my father..."
"I would...my parents were killed before I got raped, so...I can't fully understand the situation..."
"I see..."
"you have the medical records that say what have happened, since I already wrote them out. Every buise, everthing that was on her I took note of..." Ai handed Kimimaro a small file, that had what almost looked loke an autopsy report. There were several notes, in Hikaran, mixed all in the pages.
"So, Ai-san, is it a boy or a girl?" Ai looked up.
"Huh?"
"The...the baby...I want to know..."
"Oh..." Ai turned the screen on,
"It's a girl..."
"OK...thank you, Ai-san..."
"You know...you don't need to call me that anymore...you're going to be my son-in-law soon, just call me 'mom' or 'matep' or something like that..."
"Oh...ok, matep..." Kimimaro smiled.



Ai: :3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 21, 2009)

God.. kimmimaro needs to control his father! gez..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 7, 2009)

I GOT IDEA AT LAST!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Orochimaru walked down the streets of Konoha with actual content. Simply because he was with Tsunade, Jiraiya and Ai. He'd missed the days where he was a highly respected ninja in this country, to be able to be with his friends openly.

Ai, on the other hand, was actually quite nervous. She hated Konoha for not executing her first husband for what he did to her. She knew they didn't care for her emotions, only for her powers and strenghths. But, she felt protected with Orochimaru, who had wrapped his arm around her waist. 

Tsunade had always made fun of the two when they were younger, but now was in complete envy. She knew their love would live the eternity they would last, maybe go farther. She'd lost her lover and little brother, but wasn't upset since, Ai lost her whole clan. She saw the murder of her mother, and killed her father out of pure hatred. That was one thing Tsunade would never have the guts to do.

Jiraiya was just happy to be around such pretty girls. He was jealous of Orochimaru because he was married to Ai, which meant no peeking on her in a bath. Of course, he'd been, he'd notice a snow white snake with purple markings around its eyes always with Ai. She'd been talking to the snake as though it was talking back to her. He suspected that was Orochimaru, since she was so friendly wiht it.

Finally, someone broke the silence.
"PATEP!!" Hebiko held Orochimaru's leg, not letting go. She looked scared. Orochimaru picked up Hebiko,
"What is it, Hebiko-chan?"
"Sister...was bleeding...she passed out...in the alley!" She pointed down an alley way. Tsunade and Ai nodded to eachother, and ran down the alley.

Shibo has moved herself up against a building. Her arms were sliced up, and almost falling off, her legs the sam condition. Her stomach was in good condition, her her heart had a wooden stake in it. She was looking down at the stake.
"Peh, that old fart doesn't know shit.." Shibo winced in pain.
"SISTER!" Hebiko jumped from Orochimaru's arms, and ran over to her sister. Orochimaru walked over to Shibo, kneeled down, and looked at the stake.
"Shibo-chan, how deep is it?"
"Ugh...about...three inches?" Orochimaru pulled out the stake without warning, causing Shibo to wail out in pain and grip his neck out of reaction.
"THAT HURTS!"
"Shibo-chan, it's out..." He threw the stake down the alley, and put his fingers into the hole in Shibo's chest. She hisssed, and tightened her  grip on his neck. He removed his fingers, and licked her blood.
"No silver..."
"Good..." Ai dripped some of her blood into the hole, and it started healing. Steam came from the cells reacting, and Tsunade and Jiraiya watched.
"So, Shibo-chan, who did this?" Orochimaru bit his hand, making it bleed. He held it up to Shibo, and she started sucking up the blood.
"Kimi-kun's...father..." She coughed up blood on Orochimaru's hand, a side effect of the cells constant repoduction. Orochimaru tilted his head, and laped up the blood on his hand.

"So, Tsunade, what happened?" Jiraiya came back into reality, looking at Shibo. Tsunade sighed,
"Shibo got attacked by someone."
"Oh..."
Then, they heard feet. They were fast, and sounded soaked. Sure enough, it was Kimimaro. But, he was drenched in blood. He walked over to Shibo, and pet her head.
"He won't hurt you again..." He nuzzled the side of her face. Shibo whimpered, and held Kimimaro's hand. Ai sniffed the blood in his hair, and came to a conclusion.
"You murdered your own father, didn't you, Kimimaro-kun?"
"No, he went after me, and I just...blacked out..." Kimimaro shook his head. Shibo smiled,
"You did what...you had...to do." She looked like she was in pain, and Kimimaro just broke down. Shibo hugged him, and he held her. Tsunade, once again, felt truly envious.

-------

Shibo was asleep in a hospital bed, when she felt something on the sheets. She woke up, and saw Gaara building a sand castle with his sand. Rutsu was looking out the window, and looked at Shibo.
"Yo..."
"Hi...Rutsu-chan..." Shibo smiled, and Rutsu grinned.
"I can tell you're pregnant. Why didn't you admit it to everyone?" Shibo looked down, and teared up. Gaara sighed,
"Accident-"
"NO! I-I WOULD WANT THIS BABY-" Shibo went into a coughing fit, and that's when she realized she had an oxygen mask on. Kimimaro was right at her side,
"Shibo-chan, calm down..."
"Kimi...kun..." Shibo held Kimimaro, and started crying. Rutsu sighed, and went over to hug Shibo. Gaara blocked her way, and shook his head.
"This is their situation, I guess. Let them be with eachother."
"But-" Gaara kissed Rutsu on the lips, instantly silencing her.

Komacki was listening from outside the room.
"They said any day now...it's been seven months since that day...I found out I'd be an uncle." Komacki laughed,
"It's so strange. I'm so young, yet...oh, well, brother did it, not me." He went silent.
"He also...killed father...but, that was for Shibo-chan. Father wanted to kill them, since, he was a vampire hunter, and they were vampires." Komacki stood up, and stretched. He walked into the room.

Shibo smiled at him, then her looked changed to complete pain. Komacki ran over to her,
"Shibo-chan, what's wrong-" Shibo screamed in pain, gripping her stomach. Gaara and Rutsu looked over, scared. Kimimaro's color slipped from his face.
"She's...in labor..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh my god!! You must have your own private hospital room by now Shibo I mean come on! First blood... then blood... then injury... injury, injury, injury, injury and now a baby!?? WTF?! Control yourself woman!!
ru: I don't complain...
ga: Yeah... me neither... of course the food here sucks..
ru: Shut up.
ga: 
ru:... you're right...
ga: |3


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 7, 2009)

Kimi: OMG SHIBO'S GONNA DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!;-;

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Komacki, Rutsu, Gaara and Kimimaro all waited outside of the labor room. Kimimaro winced at every scream he heard from Shibo. He knew that it was up to Ai and the other midwives to help deliver their child.
"IT HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTS!!" Shibo was screaming. Kimimaro wanted to run in and help him, but they wouldn't let him, even though he was the father. So, Orochimaru was in there in his place.
"Shibo-chan, hang in there, we're almost there...a few more pushes-" Shibo yelled again. Kimimaro bit his lip, covering his ears with his hands. Gaara looked over to him, and held Kimimaro.
"Don't worry, she'll live..."
"But...her screams..." Rutsu walked over, and hugged Kimimaro.
"Hey, she's tough! If she lived through hell, she'll easily make it here."
"But..." They heard one last scream, then the wailing of a baby. Kimimaro opened the door, and saw a small bundle being dried. Shibo was gasping for breath, tears streaming down her face. Kimimaro instincly ran over to her, and held her free hand.
"Shibo-chan, I'm here for you...you'll be alright, I promise."
"Kimi...kun..." Shibo looked over to him, and smiled,
"You're alright...thank goodness...you're-" Shibo coughed,
"You're safe...you're crying...why?"
"I'm just so grateful you're alive."
"Kimimaro-kun..." Orochimaru was on the other side of Shibo's bed,
"She did good. She'll be alright if they keep her here tongiht, alright?"
"But...I wanna be with Shibo-chan..." Ai walked in with a little pink bundle.
"Maybe you want to be with your baby girl, Kimimaro-kun..." Kimimaro looked at the small face, which was as pale as her mother, with the same markings as her father. Shibo tried to look, but was too weak to even sit up fully. Orochimaru took the bed remote, and pushed a button making the bed go up.
"There you go, Shibo-chan~"
"Oh, thank you...patep..." Shibo took the baby. She looked down at it, and teared up. Kimimaro smiled, and rubbed Shibo's shoulder,
"Ours, Shibo-chan..."
"Ours..." Shibo echoed. Then, the baby started crying. Shibo started to look around, then remembered that newborns had to be fed breast milk.
"Kimi-kun, can you take off my top for me?My hands are occupied..."
"I know..." Kimimaro undid the informal white kimono as Orochimaru and Ai walked out the room.
"Ai-chan, there's moments in life where...your soul is truly at peace. The moment Shibo-chan saw that baby, it was that moment for me..."
"In otherwords, you want another baby?" Ai smiled. Orochimaru shrugged.
"You can't have babies for at least a year, that's what Tsunade said..."
"But...my reproductive system's working! It-"
"I don't want to risk not having children ever again, Ai-chan. Please...don't go against her word for once!" Orochimaru huggled Ai. Ai blushed, and sighed.
"I understand, love, but...I wana a baby sooooooo baaaaaaaaaaad!" Ai pouted. Orochimary laughed, and held Ai.
"Three more months...it's like the wait after Hebiko-chan was born..."
"Uhhhhhhh....are you two DONE?" Gaara sighed. Rutsu laughed, and fell off of the bench. Gaara sighed, and picked Rutsu up.
"Well, we're going to our hotel for the night..."
"Alright..." Ai bowed to the pair, and Orochimaru groped Ai.
"EEEP!" Ai jumped into Orochimaru's arms. Orochimaru grinned, and held Ai.
"Aw, baby~"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol, Gaara is impatient!! Hey Rutsu.. you should totally sneak into the babies room and start talking to it..
ru:  I can have a non related minon that can take my place when I die!! I am so filling her head with ideas... 
shibo: No Rutsu, that's my job. She's my successor.
ru: bu... bu...  But I want a minon!!
ga: You have minons.
ru: ... I mean a minon that's worthy of taking my place...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 26, 2009)

I AM BACK!!! O:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo rested in the library. She'd gotten home from Konoha, and with her baby, Anna. She didn't know where exactly she got the name from, a voice in her head told her to name her that.
"I wonder..." Shibo was reading a book. There was a baby monitor-thingy next to her, and it was silent. Then, it picked up a voice,
"She loves her new nursery, Shibo-chan."
"I can, tell Kimi-kun. She's quiet, then your voice breaks the silence..." Shibo sighed.
"H-hey! At least I set up everything for you while you watched Anna!"
"I know, love. I'm grateful for you to do so." Shibo giggled, then listened into the monitor.
"Hun, check her diaper. I think she woke up..."
"Alright, Shibo-chan..." She heard faint footsteps, and Anna giggling as Kimimaro picked her up.
"Nope, she's just hungry."
"She has her father's stomach..." Shibo grinned.
"What does that mean, Shibo-chan?"
"It means she's not gonna be like me when it comes to food..." She stood up, taking the monitor.

"No, Anna-chan..." Anna was gnawing on the antenna of the main monitor. Kimimaro didn't want to grab it away from her like last time.
"I'm here, I'm here..." Shibo held Anna, and sat down in the comfy-looking rocking chair. She used her free hand to pull down one side of her yukata. Kimimaro continued to work on the bookshelf, which had to be built after delivered.
"Kimi-kun, you're quite the handy man~" Shibo winked. Anna was content with her fed, and wasn't even crying. If she ever cried. She just looked sad whenever she wanted to be held, fed or changed. So, someone had to be with her at all times.

Also, due to the death threats. They've gotten quite a few lately. Ever since they returned from Konoha, they guess.

Meanwhile, Orochimaru and Ai were out on a vacation. It'd be the first in two years, and Ai decided for them to go to the south to a beach resort.
"Oro-kun, did you remember your sunblock?" Was the main thing Ai had said before leaving for the beach. Even though she still had the scar on her stomach from the surgery, Ai was going to wear her favorite bikini. Orochimaru only wanted to go because then he can get peaceful nights of sleep. And, a bathroom larger than one he ever had. And, there were many, many drunks who no one would notice missing (kukuku...)

But, anyways, both had their reasons. Ai wanted to go to get a tan, while Oro wanted to get more corpses meet new people.Of course, Ai would be the one who'd make sure that he wouldn't be bringing home corpses. Or, would she...?

They left, leaving Shibo, Kimimaro, Inochi Jr., who arrived back home from the hospitat at LAST, Komacki, Mikan and Paleo all alone.

"So, Miakn-chan, how's life for you?" Inochi Jr. sat next to Mikan.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 27, 2009)

HI!!!
Lol... vacation!!
Crap.... work...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 27, 2009)

Lol, it's not done yet ;0; My dad rushed me off, so, I couldn't finish it.

*Spoiler*: _second part_ 




Komacki winced. Inochi was with Mikan.
"Hey, Inochi Jr!" Mikan smiled,
"I'm doing good. You getting enough sleep?"
"Yeah, luckily. And it's my sister who's not getting any slee-"
"WHAT DID YOU SAY?!" Shibo stomped into the living room, in an apron.
"Hey, future sister-in-law!" Komacki waved at Shibo. She waved back,
"Hello, future brother-in-law! Who was talking about me?!"
"Oh, it was your brother!" Komacki smiled. _Score~~! _Komacki thought to himself. Inochi gasped, and made a break for it to the door.
"MATEP, PATEP, WHY DIDN'T YOU TAKE ME WITH YOUUU?!" Shibo followed with a butcher knife. Everyone was laughting, all except for Kimimaro and Anna.
"Me-meeeee..." Anna reached out for her mother, who was chasing Inochi.
"It's no use, my daughter. Once she gets mad, she gets MAD." Kimimaro watched from the kitchen. He shook his head,
"I hope you don't become someone like that..."
"De-de!" Anna reached up to him. Kimimaro smiled,
"Oh, want to be more like me? Aw, you're such a good angel<3" Kimimaro went back into the kitchen.

Inochi was all beat up. Shibo was laying on the couch, taking a nap. Komacki was assigned to clean up Inochi.
"GOW! Watch where you put that rubbing alchohol!" Inochi winced away from Komacki, who was disinfecting an injury close to his thigh.
"Stop moving! What if it touches your stitches, huh?!" Komacki almost spilled the rubbing alchohol.
"Tsk, why YOU of all people. Why not-"
"Mikan-chan?" They both said. They both glared at each other.
"I've known her since we were kids!"
"I've known her since...well, I MET HER!" Komacki slapped Inochi. Inochi slapped Komacki, annnnnd....
"STOP TRYING TO RAPE EACHOTHER, FAIRYS!!!" Shibo opened the door, then slammed it shut.
"F-FAIRY?!" Both of them exclaimed.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 27, 2009)

fairies!! LOL!!
ru: ... they're fighting like fairies...
ga: Yea.... fighting isn't slapping... it's blood, jutsus, punches, kicks... etc...
ru: The works. Slapping is what... babies do. And even they have another attack. Pooping on each other.
ga: Don't forget throwing up.


----------

